# 

## maja.a

Witam serdecznie,
jestem w początkowej fazie budowania domu jednorodzinnego, jednopoziomowego, o wielkości 250 metrów kwadratowych. Ekipa, której zleciliśmy razem z mężem zaprojektowanie budynku poleciła nam kilka rodzajów wentylacji. Cały czas wachamy się z mężem między wentylacją grawitacyjną, a rekuperacją. Stawiamy na energooszczędność, ale boimy się, że ilość nowych technologii zastosowana przy budowie będzie dla nas przytłaczająca. 
Dlatego serdecznie proszę o opinie, głównie jeśli chodzi o rekuperację. Zależy mi na praktycznych opiniach odnośnie tego rodzaju wentylacji. 
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Maja A.

----------


## Elfir

w życiu nigdy tradycyjnej wentylacji. To nie ma nic wspólnego z nowymi technologiami. 
Zrobisz sobie grawitacyjną a potem będziesz montować nieszczelne okna, żeby ci prawidłowo działała?

----------


## zyh

Moim skromnym zdaniem projektanci powinni mieć zakaz rysowania budynków z wentylacją grawitacyjną. Budujesz ciepło to nie wychładzaj grawitacyjną.

----------


## homecactus

w 100% popieram, jako posiadacz rekuperacji od kilku lat. Wentylacja działa, mieszka się wygodnie,  nie wieje zimą zimnym po plecach, latem nie ma zaduchu jak przy grawitacji. Można w razie potrzeby sterować intensywnością wentylacji (mniej zimą, więcej latem czy jak przyjdą goście), a cała technologia sprowadza się do tego, że raz na jakiś czas (pewnie z raz na 2-3 miesiące) wyświetla się alarm, że trzeba wyczyścić filtr co trwa 5 minut. Przy nowych ciepłych budynkach wentylacja grawitacyjna to jest pomyłka.

----------


## mstopi

dobrze ale czy da redę zrobić rekuperację w miarę tanio ?
Wszystkie firmy zajmujące się  tym na dom do którego potrzeba wymiany około 300m3 składają mi oferty w wysokości 16-20 tyś. Moim zdaniem jest to bardzo bardzo drogo na samą wentylację.. Oczywiście jak bym miał nieograniczony budżet jak duża część tu piszących  to nawet bym się nie zastanawiał. Pomyślałem, że może wkalkuluje to że nie muszę budować komina a w drugim zrezygnuję z wentylacji ale to wychodzi max 3000 zł oszczędności. Jak by była alternatywa inwestorów ze średniej półki ...

----------


## Elfir

Nie musisz montować rekuperatora (a to on najwięcej kosztuje) - starczy sam wentylator. Wówczas będziesz miał wentylację ale bez odzysku ciepła

Jak liczysz grawitacyjną, to prócz murowania kominów odlicz obróbki blacharskie kominów, konieczność montażu nawiewników, straty ciepła z powodu konieczności montażu nieszczelnych okien (bo przy grawitacyjnej OKNA NIE MOGĄ BYĆ SZCZELNE!)

Mój dom wybudowałam za 280 tyś do stanu deweloperskiego, więc nie sądzę, by ktokolwiek z tu piszących miał nieograniczony budżet, wręcz przeciwnie - liczył każdą złotówkę po kilka razy, zanim wydał.
Ja mam rekuperator polskiej firmy.

Prawda jednak jest taka, że nowoczesny, *niedrogi w budowie* dom powstaje na etapie projektu, a poprzez przeróbki jakiegoś gotowca zaprojektowanego w sposób jaki projektowało się 20 lat temu.

----------


## cezary.pl

Dom buduje się na kilkadziesiąt i więcej lat. Wentylacja mechaniczna, wymuszona, z odzyskiem ciepła, dzisiaj pewne novum, lecz za lat 10 czy 20 będzie tak samo niezbędnym wyposażeniem domu jak instalacje kanalizacyjne, wodne bądź elektryczne. Może nawet nie dla tego że w jakimś stopniu oszczędza energię zużywaną do ogrzewania, ale dla zapewnienia komfortu mieszkańcom tak jak inne instalacje, o których dziś już nikt nie dyskutuje, montować czy nie. 
W mojej okolicy, dalszy sąsiad zbudował kilkanaście lat temu murowany dom ze skanalizowaną łazienką bez ubikacji i sławojką na podwórku. Prawda że to ułomne?

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## jedrek188

> Nie musisz montować rekuperatora (a to on najwięcej kosztuje) - starczy sam wentylator. Wówczas będziesz miał wentylację ale bez odzysku ciepła
> 
> Jak liczysz grawitacyjną, to prócz murowania kominów odlicz obróbki blacharskie kominów, konieczność montażu nawiewników, straty ciepła z powodu konieczności montażu nieszczelnych okien (bo przy grawitacyjnej OKNA NIE MOGĄ BYĆ SZCZELNE!)
> 
> Mój dom wybudowałam za 280 tyś do stanu deweloperskiego, więc nie sądzę, by ktokolwiek z tu piszących miał nieograniczony budżet, wręcz przeciwnie - liczył każdą złotówkę po kilka razy, zanim wydał.
> Ja mam rekuperator polskiej firmy.
> 
> Prawda jednak jest taka, że nowoczesny, *niedrogi w budowie* dom powstaje na etapie projektu, a poprzez przeróbki jakiegoś gotowca zaprojektowanego w sposób jaki projektowało się 20 lat temu.


Straty ciepla z powodu montażu nieszczelnych okien.... :jaw drop: weź najlepszy doradco na tym forum nie pisz takich herezji bo cie koledzy zbanuja za przynoszenie wstydu prawdziwym fachowcom :WTF: wtf: :WTF:

----------


## Elfir

Nie, jasne, nieszczelne okna nie powodują żadnych strat ciepła.
W ogóle idea ciepłych okien jest wymysłem masonów i cyklistów.

Ty się nie kompromituj.

----------


## surgi22

> Straty ciepla z powodu montażu nieszczelnych okien....weź najlepszy doradco na tym forum nie pisz takich herezji bo cie koledzy zbanuja za przynoszenie wstydu prawdziwym fachowcomwtf:


Jędrek czytanie ze zrozumieniem Cię tak mocno  boli że tego unikasz ?  Czy chcesz się ośmieszyć na forum ?? :sad:

----------


## kemot_p

Zgadzam się z przedmówicami, Prawidłowo działająca wentycaja grawitacyjna nie idzie w parze z szczelnymi oknami. Sam w tamatym roku, w sowim mieszkaniu wymieniłem drewnianie 15-letnie okna, na ciepłe 3-szybowe, pcv i od tego czasu WG zdarza się czasami pracować inaczej w praktyce, niż w teorii.

----------


## jedrek188

> Nie, jasne, nieszczelne okna nie powodują żadnych strat ciepła.
> W ogóle idea ciepłych okien jest wymysłem masonów i cyklistów.
> 
> Ty się nie kompromituj.


Ktos buduje nowy dom a ty mu doradzasz przy grawitacji montaż nieszczelnych okien..sam mam grawitacje (5 kratek) i szczelne okna i w zimę nie mam żadnych problemów z wentylacją i zachowaniem ciepla,aczkowiek mechaniczna powoduje mniejsze straty ciepla z budynku,twoja rada jest delikatnie mówiąc do bani ...pozdrawiam i bez odbioru..

----------


## fotohobby

> Ktos buduje nowy dom a ty mu doradzasz przy grawitacji montaż nieszczelnych okien..sam mam grawitacje (5 kratek) i szczelne okna i w zimę nie mam żadnych problemów z wentylacją i zachowaniem ciepla,aczkowiek mechaniczna powoduje mniejsze straty ciepla z budynku,twoja rada jest delikatnie mówiąc do bani ...pozdrawiam i bez odbioru..


To widocznie masz nieszczelny dom. 
Jesli przez kominy wentylacyjne ma wylecieć wilgotne, zużyte powietrze, to jakoś do budynku musi wpaść.

Chyba, że masz na części kratek cofkę. Ale to higieniczne nie jest  :smile:

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Gdyby projektanci rysowali prawidłową ilość kanałów wentylacyjnych , dodatkowo pootwieranych w odpowiednio w różnych pomieszczeniach , to wentylacja grawitacyjna działałaby prawidłowo .
Problem polega na tym że często jest to jeden no góra dwa kanały , w salonie przy kominku i w kuchni do okapu wyposażonego w wentylatora [ w łazienkach często "się nie robi bo wieje po plecach" ..]  a potem ludzie narzekają że słabo działa ...

----------


## Elfir

> Ktos buduje nowy dom a ty mu doradzasz przy grawitacji montaż nieszczelnych okien...



Powiedz mi mądralo, jak ma działać wentylacja grawitacyjna twoim zdaniem, jeśli okna są szczelne a kanały wentylacyjne służą WYWIEWANIU powietrza. Którędy ma się ono nawiewać do środka? 
Przypominam, że normy polskie dla wentylacji grawitacyjnej wymagają wymiany *70m3/h* powietrza dla kuchni z kuchenką gazową i *50 m3/h* powietrza w łazienkach.
Dom ma średnio ok 600-700 m3 kubatury. Czyli całe powietrze w domu musi zostać wymienione na nowe, świeże, pobrane Z ZEWNĄTRZ, w ok. 17-20 godzin.

Niestety, prezentujesz podstawowy błąd logiczny, jaki popełniają tysiące niedouczonych w prawach fizyki ludzi w Polsce. I potem mamy skargi, że "wieje kratką" i tragedie z zaczadzeniem.
Więc się nie kompromituj, tylko doucz.

----------


## surgi22

> Ktos buduje nowy dom a ty mu doradzasz przy grawitacji montaż nieszczelnych okien..sam mam grawitacje (5 kratek) i szczelne okna i w zimę nie mam żadnych problemów z wentylacją i zachowaniem ciepla,aczkowiek mechaniczna powoduje mniejsze straty ciepla z budynku,twoja rada jest delikatnie mówiąc do bani ...pozdrawiam i bez odbioru..


Nie popisuj się swoją niewiedzą bo się pogrążasz . 
PS. napisz jeszcze jak super jest latem .  :sick:

----------


## Elfir

> PS. napisz jeszcze jak super jest latem .


Akurat latem to ma pewnie wszystkie okna na oścież otwarte.

----------


## [email protected]

Do autora - ja montowałem swoją sam - wyceny miałem na 19tys z materiałem. Razem z zona zrobiłem swoją za 7300. Oczywiście WM.

----------


## surgi22

Jak się chce to można .

----------


## Pio_trek

Witam, 

Również podepnę się do pytania o wentylację - konkretnie mam pytanie do osób posiadających WM z reku - czy liczyliście wszystkie koszty i okres po jakim ten wydatek się zwróci? Pomijam w tym momencie inne zalety WM - chodzi tylko o same koszty i zwrot z inwestycji.

U siebie planuję zrobić zwykła wentylację, ale nie ukrywam że waham się nad WM - niestety muszę pilnowac mocno budżetu, dlatego pomysł Elifr, żeby poźniej dokupić sam rekuperator bardzo mi się spodobał.

Prosiłbym Was o uwzględnienie nie tylko kosztów materiałów i robocizny, ale też serwisu (pewnie obowiązkowy przez X lat żeby nie stracić gwarancji), czyszczenia, ewent. napraw, prądu jaki WM pobiera, inne ?

Dzięki

----------


## cactus

WM nigdy sie nie zwróci, teoretycznie mogłaby za jakies 15 -20lat ale w tym czasie 2 albo 3 razy trzeba bedzie wymieniać rekuperator (bo nie wierze że jakiś pochodzi więcej niz 8 lat), także nici z tego. WM nie robi sie dla oszczednosci tylko dla wygody, komfortu i filtrowania syfów z zewnątrz.

----------


## autorus

Dokładnie jak poprzednik napisał. Wentylację robi się dla komfortu. Wszach każdy z nas lubi oddychać świeżym powietrzem  :smile: 
Gdyby ktoś chciał zobaczyć filtr rekuperatora po 3miesięcznej pracy jest gdzieś w moim dzienniku. A widok to ciekawy.

----------


## fotohobby

> WM nigdy sie nie zwróci, teoretycznie mogłaby za jakies 15 -20lat ale w tym czasie 2 albo 3 razy trzeba bedzie wymieniać rekuperator (bo nie wierze że jakiś pochodzi więcej niz 8 lat), także nici z tego. WM nie robi sie dla oszczednosci tylko dla wygody, komfortu i filtrowania syfów z zewnątrz.


Robiona przez firmę na pewno.
Robiona samodzielnie (rak, jak w przypadku santosza za 7600zl) zwróci sie sie właśnie po około 8-10 latach - dużo zależy czym się ogrzewa.
Im tańsza kWh, tym dłuższy czas zwrotu. 
W przypadku pracującej w taniej taryfie pompy ciepła to właśnie te 20-25 lat

----------


## cactus

Nie wiem jak można zrobić instalacje za 7600 jak sam reku kosztuje 6tyś (pisze o czymś markowym). No ale nawet lekko licząc te 8tys na jakims noname reku za 2-3tys + nasza robocizna (a nie zrobi sie tego w jeden weekend) to i tak okres zwrotu bedzie dłuzszy niz żywotność tego rekuparetora. Badźmy szczerzy - to sie nie wzróci. Ale nie o to w tym chodzi.

----------


## Pio_trek

OK. Wiele mi to wyjaśniło.
Teraz wiem, że z reku to jak ze zmywarką - kupuje się głównie dla wygody, a nie w celu obcięcia kosztów  :smile:

----------


## autorus

myślę,  że nie przemyślałeś tego co napisałeś.

----------


## Pio_trek

Przemyślałem - to mit, że zaoszczędzisz na wodzie w takim stopniu, żeby Ci się inwestycja w zmywarkę zwróciła. Ale to nie wątek o AGD.

----------


## Elfir

> Nie wiem jak można zrobić instalacje za 7600 jak sam reku kosztuje 6tyś (pisze o czymś markowym).i.



Jan-gaz czy Klimor nie kosztują 6 tyś. Chyba, że do jakiś dużych domów.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie wiem jak można zrobić instalacje za 7600 jak sam reku kosztuje 6tyś (pisze o czymś markowym). No ale nawet lekko licząc te 8tys na jakims noname reku za 2-3tys + nasza robocizna (a nie zrobi sie tego w jeden weekend) to i tak okres zwrotu bedzie dłuzszy niz żywotność tego rekuparetora. Badźmy szczerzy - to sie nie wzróci. Ale nie o to w tym chodzi.


Rekuperator jaki mam, na wymienniku Recair to koszt 3990 zł. Kanały, osprzęt kostowały drugie tyle
Przy wydajności 30% pobiera 17-18W
Dla tej wydajności, licząc wg jego sprawności entalpicznej i biorąc pod uwagę koszt gazu te 4000zł zwrócą sie w ciagu 10 lat.

----------


## rustin

A jak jest z trwałością reku ? Czy po 10 latach nadal będzie pracował?
Ja robiłem ostatnio wyceny i koszt od 14 tyś do 20tyś.
Jedna firma bez centrali powiedziała 7,5 tyś z reku vitodens 300w 14,5tyś.
Z tego co się dowiedziałem , jeżeli nie montuje tego firma z uprawnieniami to nie mamy gwarancji. Dobrze mi powiedzieli ?

----------


## autorus

trzeba mieć świadomość jak jest zbudowany reku.  ogolnie składa się z dwóch wentylatorów. czyli ogólnie mówiąc tylko te wentylatory mogą się zepsuć.  kwestia wymiany na nowe.

----------


## Elfir

autorus - tam jest jeszcze elektroniczny sterownik.

Swoją drogą - kupiłam nowy piec Junkersa, który rozwalił mi się zaraz po minięciu okresu gwarancji. Koszt naprawy to prawie 1/3 nowego pieca.  :mad:  Ale to mimo wszystko nie jest powód bym uznała, że powrót do dawnych metod grzania domu (węgiel) ma jakikolwiek sens.

----------


## fotohobby

> A jak jest z trwałością reku ? Czy po 10 latach nadal będzie pracował?
> Ja robiłem ostatnio wyceny i koszt od 14 tyś do 20tyś.
> Jedna firma bez centrali powiedziała 7,5 tyś z reku vitodens 300w 14,5tyś.
> Z tego co się dowiedziałem , jeżeli nie montuje tego firma z uprawnieniami to nie mamy gwarancji. Dobrze mi powiedzieli ?


Za rekuperator, który mozna bez łachy kupić na Allegro za 5500zł  firma chce Cię skasowć 7000zl ?
Tak właśnie strzyże sie owieczki.
Są producenci ćentral, którzy wymagają firmowego montażu, są tacy, którzy na to nie zwracają uwagi.

----------


## rustin

Skoro tam jest dwa wentylatorki to dlaczego cena najtańszego reku to 4 tyś ( nie mówię tu o Lunie bo jednak to jest bardzo budżetowe reku i nie zbyt dobrych opinii )
*fotohobby*  mój błąd nazwa to vitovent a nie vitodens  :smile:  a ten na allegro najtańszy jest za 6900zł z dostawą.
Inna kwestia , że jak sprawdzasz ceny to nie zauważyłeś , ze vitodens to kocioł gazowy ?
I co to ma do 'owieczek' ? Taka jest wycena , odpisałem ,że za droga jednostka i robocizna, podziękowali i tyle

----------


## fotohobby

jest jeszcze elektronika, wymiennik i obudowa. Za 2000zł złożysz sam.
Opla astrę też zlożylbyś za 25 tyś, ale musisz jednak zapłacić tym, co do zaprojektowali, przetestowali, złożyli zareklamowali i sprzedali. I płacisz 50 tyś

----------


## rustin

Zaczynasz pisać jak jeden nawiedzony forumowicz co ma wszystkich za idiotów.

Czy złożyłeś sobie sam WM ? Czy wybudowałeś sobie sam dom i go wykończyłeś ?

----------


## fotohobby

Tak, WM w moim domu zaprojektowałem i złożyłem sam. Koszt 8 tyś, dwa weekendy pracy (w pojedynkę)
Po rekuperator jechałem 120km, bo było taniej, niż miałaby mi go przywieźć i zamontować firma, doliczając za to 40% jego wartosci.


Domu nie budowałem sam, bo nie dałbym rady. I trwałoby to zbyt długo.
Ale ocieplenie zrobiłem sam, to jeden z kluczowych elementów.

Generalnie robiłem sam te prace, gdzie kosztem niewielkich nakładów sił i czasu mogłem uzyskać znaczące oszczędności.

----------


## fotohobby

> *fotohobby*  mój błąd nazwa to vitovent a nie vitodens  a ten na allegro najtańszy jest za 6900zł z dostawą.
> Inna kwestia , że jak sprawdzasz ceny to nie zauważyłeś , ze vitodens to kocioł gazowy ?
> I co to ma do 'owieczek' ? Taka jest wycena , odpisałem ,że za droga jednostka i robocizna, podziękowali i tyle


Człowieku, nie zalamuj mnie, myślisz ze nie wiem co sprawdzałem?
Kocioł gazowy Ci sprawdzałem ?  :Lol: 
Ten Viessmann przecież nie produkuje rekuperatorów.
Ich produkty to Brink Renowent po inna nazwą.
Zobacz sobie, ile kosztuje najtańszy Brink Excelent 300

----------


## rustin

Bo ja napisałem o kotle gazowym  :smile: 
A skąd ja czy zwykły kowaliski ma wiedzieć , ze vitovent to jest to samo co jakiś brink tylko nalepka inna a ta sam firma robi ? Tak mi wyceniali, wpisałem w google i cena niby taka sama. Nie myślałem aby szukać odpowiedników.

Dlaczego sam nie złożyłeś reku czy samochodu ? 
Tak się zaczynają mity o tanich rzeczach bo jeden sobie zrobił a jak widać nawet nie zrobił ale o tym piszę , że można. Co z tego jak ktoś nie potrafi.
Za budowę domu , kładzenie pustaka na pustak też zapłaciłeś a filozofii w tym nie ma bo na forum jest sporo grono ludzi którzy sami wybudowali dom nie mając styczności z tym wcześniej.

Co mam ci pisać , że jesteś owieczką bo nie potrafiłeś klocków na klei ułożyć?

----------


## fotohobby

Nie potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem... Ja ci tylko napisałem, dlaczego rekuperator, w ktorym jest wymiennik i dwa wentylatory kosztuje 4tys złotych.
Nie pisałem, że masz go sobie zrobić.

Reku mógłbym sobie zrobić sam, ale trwałoby to długo i dałoby tylko 2 tyś oszczędności. Instalacje zrobiłem krócej i za 4tys mniej, niż wyceny.
Domu nie wybudowalem sam, bo trwałoby to zbyt długo, zreszta nie bardzo mógłbym pogodzicvto z praca (częste wyjazdy).




> Co mam ci pisać , że jesteś owieczką bo nie potrafiłeś klocków na klei ułożyć?


Czym innym jest zapłacić komuś za cieźka i dobrze wykonana pracę, której sam nie miałbym szans tak wykonać, a czym innym za *przywiezienie* skrzynki, która gdzie indziej mozna kupić 1tys zł taniej.

I jeszcze jedno... Wiesz skąd wiem, ze Vitovent to Brink ?
Z Forum...

----------


## rustin

Jałowa dyskusja i jakieś porównania z samochodami , to jest właśnie rynek , złóż sam samochód czy reku to wtedy pogadamy. Po co pisać, że jakaś firma rżnie na cenach. Podaj linka do takiej która tego nie robi i przyjedzie zamontuje owieczce taniej niż zrobili mi wycenę.

Wracając do tematu. 
Czyli tam są tylko 2 wiatraczki i nie ma co się popsuć? Ogólnie nie słyszy się o awariach reku i WM ?

Ja wiem, ty tak jak arturek mógłbyś zrobić sam reku, wybudować dom a nawet samochód ale niestety nie masz czasu. Cóż za pech

----------


## fotohobby

Ja napisałem, co zrobiłem sam i dlaczego. Domu sam bym nie budował - napisałem dlaczego.
Jeśli sie sam za WM nie weźmiesz, to zapłacisz 14 tys.

W reku mogą zepsuć sie wentyle,lub sterownik, ew bypass

----------


## Elfir

Jak wybierasz sobie drogi rekuperator, to masz drogą wycenę. Nie rozumiem bulwersu.
Wybierz tańszy, z innej firmy.

----------


## rustin

Czytajcie ze zrozumieniem, jaki bulwers ? Tylko bez tekstów , że reku można sobie zrobić za 2 tyś bo jakoś nikt z was tego nie robi. Druga opcja, że reku ze 6 tyś to taka drożyzna ? najtańszy 4 tyś......

----------


## fotohobby

Tobie liczą 7 tys.

A możesz sobie podłączyć:
http://domwent.pl/pl/p/Centrala-went...50-446343/2079
Lub to:
http://domwent.pl/pl/p/Centrala-went...ss-DOSPEL/1618

Tu są na 23% VAT.
Na 8% bedą jeszcze tańsze.

----------


## rustin

Co ma piernik do wiatraka ? Napisałem ile mi wycenili . Taniej nie znalazłem i czy to drogo czy nie to co mam zrobić ? Wysłać im wpisy na forum aby przemyśleli sprawę ?
Dajcie namiary na firmę która zrobi taniej , bo ja sam nie potrafię. wysłałem rzuty z projektu do 8 firm w województwie i wyceny były od 14 do 20 tyś. 
czekam na wasze propozycje 

Przypomnę , że nie o to pytałem.

----------


## Elfir

może zaproponuj firmie, że sam kupisz rekuperator a oni zrobią tylko rury i podłączenie?

----------


## rustin

Przeczytaj post nr 30, a potem nie wiem do czego odpowiedzi typu reku złóż sobie za 2 tyś albo opla za 25tyś zamiast kupować za 50 tyś .....
Chcą zarobić i co w tym dziwnego, taki jest rynek i na tym polega handel, myślę że takiemu fotohobby które nie jest owieczką a wilkiem  :smile:  taniej mimo to by nie zrobili dlatego zapytałem ich o cenę bez centrali.

----------


## fotohobby

rustin, wiem, źe Ty nie zawsze dobrze odczytujesz intencje piszącego, ale ja nigdzie  ile napisałem, żebyś sobie złożył reku, tylko ile kosztowałyby części, gdybś chciał zrobić to sam.
Bo pytasz, dlaczego dwa wentylatory i wymiennik tyle kosztują. Analogii z Oplem nie skumałeś, ale nic to...

Absolutnie nie zachęcam Cię do składania reku, bo sam uznałem, ze za dużo z tym ambarasu, a zysk średni. Choc jest na Forum pare osób, które tak zrobiły.
Za to napisałem Tobie, ze chcą Cię ogolić, sprzedając Ci za 7tys rekuperator (i to na 8% VAT), który mozna kupić spokojnie poniżej 6tys (na 23%VAT).

Nie rozumiem, o co Ci chodzi ?
Dostałeś ofertę za 14 tyś z drogim rekuperatorem, to poproś o inny. Albo niech Ci poprowadzą instalacje, a Ty sobie podepniesz tego z Allegro.

Jeśl samemu nie dasz rady zrobić całości WM, to taniej się nie da.

----------


## rustin

A co ja napisałem innego ? odpisałem , że to za droga centrala i ile koszt bez niej, jakoś nie stwierdzili, że spuszczą cenę centrali .
Ja z kolei wiem, że nie którzy nie zawsze odpisują na zadane pytanie tylko lubią wtrącić swoje dwa grosze aby wyjść na mądrzejszych i tak się robi spam.

----------


## fotohobby

Podałem Ci trzy inne, które możesz zastosować.
Na pozostałe Twoje pytania też odpowiedziałem.

----------


## rustin

Ale czy ja o to pytałem ? To ty napisałeś , że drogo reku itd itp.
Chciałem się dowiedzieć czy reku się psują , czy mają jakiś tam określony czas użytkowania jak np kotły gazowe czy na paliwo stałe

----------


## autorus

Czyli już wiesz :smile:  W środku są wentylatory i elektronika sterująca.

----------


## rustin

Wiedziałem stronę wcześniej  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Jak dzieci.  Może bym wyczyścił ta dyskusję?

----------


## autorus

[QUOTE=fotohobby;7064730]Możesz... Zanim sie kolega rozkręci i będzie musiał odpocząć.
Ja też niepotrzebnie z nim z dialog wszedłem.[/QUOT]

ok, to poczyszczę.

----------


## fotohobby

> ok, to poczyszczę.


Sorry, za tą robotę.
Ja znikam z tego wątku.

----------


## zeusrulez

fotohobby odpusc, szkoda Twojego czasu.

----------


## rustin

następny  :big grin:  
90% na tym forum to trolle.

----------


## wg39070

> Moim skromnym zdaniem projektanci powinni mieć zakaz rysowania budynków z wentylacją grawitacyjną. Budujesz ciepło to nie wychładzaj grawitacyjną.


Wybudowałem dom "ciepły" i mam wentylację grawitacyjną. I nic nikomu do tego!

----------


## wg39070

> w życiu nigdy tradycyjnej wentylacji. To nie ma nic wspólnego z nowymi technologiami. 
> Zrobisz sobie grawitacyjną a potem będziesz montować nieszczelne okna, żeby ci prawidłowo działała?


Okna dobrych producentów mają funkcję rozszczelniania.

----------


## wg39070

> Straty ciepla z powodu montażu nieszczelnych okien....weź najlepszy doradco na tym forum nie pisz takich herezji bo cie koledzy zbanuja za przynoszenie wstydu prawdziwym fachowcomwtf:


Dobrze mu dowaliłeś! A tak na marginesie, okna dobrych producentów posiadają funkcję rozszczelnienia.

----------


## wg39070

> WM nigdy sie nie zwróci, teoretycznie mogłaby za jakies 15 -20lat ale w tym czasie 2 albo 3 razy trzeba bedzie wymieniać rekuperator (bo nie wierze że jakiś pochodzi więcej niz 8 lat), także nici z tego. WM nie robi sie dla oszczednosci tylko dla wygody, komfortu i filtrowania syfów z zewnątrz.


Racja 100/100. Coś jak ogniwa fotowoltaiczne. Jak zaczynają się zwracać, to trzeba je wymienić, bo są "wypalone".

----------


## wg39070

Proponuję dom 100% ze styropianu (najlepiej grubości 150 cm). Jedne drzwi wejściowe i żadnych okien! A później nic tylko się w nim udusić i zagrzybić.

----------


## fotohobby

Napisz jeszcze szósty pod rząd  :wink: 

Nie każdy musi mieć w domu WM.
Podobnie, jak nie każdy musi mieć klimatyzację, odkurzacz centralny, rolety, parkiet dębowy, czy sterowanie strefowe.

Ja bym z WM i podłogówki nie zrezygnował. 
A rozszczelnianie zima okien, żeby grzybka nie wychodować ? Przerabiałem to w blokach i działa.
Tylko, ze ani to komfortowe, ani oszczędne...

----------


## wg39070

> Napisz jeszcze szósty pod rząd 
> 
> Nie każdy musi mieć w domu WM.
> Podobnie, jak nie każdy musi mieć klimatyzację, odkurzacz centralny, rolety, parkiet dębowy, czy sterowanie strefowe.
> 
> Ja bym z WM i podłogówki nie zrezygnował. 
> A rozszczelnianie zima okien, żeby grzybka nie wychodować ? Przerabiałem to w blokach i działa.
> Tylko, ze ani to komfortowe, ani oszczędne...


Ty też jesteś wszędzie, gdzie o czymkolwiek piszą. Napiszę jeszcze 6-ty. I co?

----------


## fotohobby

Jestem tam, gdzie pisze się o tematach, które mnie interesują...

Ale powiedz mi jak to jest - nie tak dawno doradzałeś koleżance wymianę przewymiarowanego kotła gazowego na mniejszy, argumentując to "komfortem niskich rachunków" i oszczędnościami (jakieś 150zl rocznie). Przy jednorazowym wydatku 3000zł. 
Czas zwrotu..... 20 lat...
A sam rezygnujesz z oszczędności ok 400zł rocznie.

----------


## Elfir

> Okna dobrych producentów mają funkcję rozszczelniania.


I jaki sens jest kupować szczelne, ciepłe okno, które trzeba rozszczelnić, bo nie rozumiem?

Czy rozszczelnione okno jest szczelne czy nieszczelne?
Więc kto z nas dwojga ma rację?

----------


## autorus

po to się kupuje ciepłe okna aby były ciepłe właśnie.  jak ktoś chce rozszczelniac to może taniej kupić jakieś zwykle o niższych parametrach.

----------


## rustin

Czy napewno to tak działa ? Tańsze będą miały gorsze parametry ale to znaczy , ze będzie przez nie przenikać powietrze jeżeli będą dobrze zamontowane ? Nie sadzę. Przykładowo 
Okna trzy szybowe 0,9 W/(m2·K).
Okna dwu szybowe standardowe 1,6 W/(m2·K)
Na dobę raczej nikt nie będzie ich rozszczelniał 24 h. Myślę, że kilka godzin dziennie. Więc przy powiedzmy przy zamkniętych oknach 16h na dobę jedne i drugie będą wyziębiać dom tak samo ?
Chyba , że mówisz o oknach drewnianych którymi pizga z każdej strony

Zauważyłem , nie raz , że nie którzy chwalą co mają i popadają w skrajność.

----------


## fotohobby

Tylko, że okna mają też klasę szczelności (przypuszczalności powietrza).
I z reguły te, które mają klasę szczelności wyższą, są droższe.
To po co płacić za szczelniejsze okna, skoro mają być rozszczelniane ? 

Może po prostu kupić te gorsze....

----------


## wg39070

> Tylko, że okna mają też klasę szczelności (przypuszczalności powietrza).
> I z reguły te, które mają klasę szczelności wyższą, są droższe.
> To po co płacić za szczelniejsze okna, skoro mają być rozszczelniane ? 
> 
> Może po prostu kupić te gorsze....


Ale Cię Rustin zagiął!
Nie widzę riposty. Czyżby argumenty się skończyły?

----------


## rustin

Załóżmy , że trzy szybowe mniej przepuszczają powietrza, dwu więcej. Przez 16h na dobę są zamknięte. Które okno przyniesie więcej strat w cieple ? 
Zaznaczam rozszczelnione są np przez 8h na dobę. Po co płacić ? Po to aby przez 16h były szczelne. 
Nie rozumiem , wogólę tego pytania. Znowu na siłę chcesz aby wyszło po twojemu ?
Po co płacić za rekuperator z odzyskiem ciepłą skoro i tak nie raz było potwierdzone  , że nigdy się to nie zwróci ? Równie dobrze działa wentylacja mechaniczna bez odzysku a można zakopać parę rur w ziemie i będzie GWC za grosze które ociepli powietrze.
Nie ma sensu ta dyskusja bo jesteś z góry przekonani do swojego i wasze są najlepsze. Nie ma żadnych argumentów dlaczego nie montować okien trzy szybowych w domach starych czy nowych z WG. Jest dużo rzeczy które się nigdy nie zwróci na budowie jak reku a się montuje.
Jak już tak poczytałeś wikipedie o oknach to nie znalazłeś , że lepsze okna posiadają lepsze parametry takie jak wodoszczelność czy odporność na wiatr, w lecie przez takie okna mniej dom się nagrzewa. Może komuś nie zależy na przepuszczalności powietrza a na wodoszczelności i ma nie kupować takich okien bo ty tak mówisz?

----------


## Elfir

rustin - czyli przez 16 godzin wentylacja ma nie działać prawidłowo? A tylko w okresie rozszczelnienia?

----------


## rustin

a czy ty poważnie piszesz? szkoda z wami gadać. Uważasz , że masz taki super termos , że nawet przy zamkniętych oknach i drzwiach nie masz żadnej nie szczelności ?
Wiem , wiem, wy z reku tak macie
Po co reku z odzyskiem skoro można samo WM z GWC ?

----------


## Elfir

Bo nie mam miejsca na GWC na działce.

----------


## rustin

GWC  zakopuje się w ziemi, wiesz ile zajmuje ? co ty masz działkę 2 ary ?
Wasze argumenty są idiotyczne , że w nowych domach nie zakładać dobrych okien. Żenua
Ja wypisuje się z tematu i tak każdy robi jak chce i jak wam lepiej myślcie sobie , że macie racje

----------


## kemot_p

> Nie ma żadnych argumentów dlaczego nie montować okien trzy szybowych w domach starych czy nowych z WG.


Ja zamontowałem okna energooszczędne (U = 0.8 ) w mieszkaniu w bloku z WG z pełną świadomością, że w okresie zimowy wentylacja nie będzie działać do końca prawidłowo, ale coś za coś - albo ciepło w mieszkaniu i niewiejące okna, albo poprawna wentylacja i 19-21 st. (przy grzejnikach odkręconych na maxa). W planowanym domu będzie WM, żeby nie musieć iść na taki kompromis.

----------


## wg39070

> GWC  zakopuje się w ziemi, wiesz ile zajmuje ? co ty masz działkę 2 ary ?
> Wasze argumenty są idiotyczne , że w nowych domach nie zakładać dobrych okien. Żenua
> Ja wypisuje się z tematu i tak każdy robi jak chce i jak wam lepiej myślcie sobie , że macie racje


100/100. Jak napisałeś, ci z reku tak mają. Jak kupilem 3 szybowe oknoplasty winergetic premium, wentylacja grawitacyjna, klima split inverter. Mimo tego twierdzę, że jak zacznę mieszkac to dom raz na jakiś czas trzeba będzie porządnie przewietrzyć. Dałem za okna dużo kasy, bo mam też 1 szt HST i te drogie okna mają system rozszczelniania. A reku jest fajnym rozwiązaniem, tylko marne szanse, że się kiedyś zwróci. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Elfir

> GWC  zakopuje się w ziemi, wiesz ile zajmuje ? co ty masz działkę 2 ary ?
> Wasze argumenty są idiotyczne , że w nowych domach nie zakładać dobrych okien. Żenua
> Ja wypisuje się z tematu i tak każdy robi jak chce i jak wam lepiej myślcie sobie , że macie racje


Dokładnie mam 380 m2  w tym dom. 
Zakopanie rur czy żwirowy kolidowałoby mi z ogrodem i ledwo zmieściłoby się na działce - kiedy wyliczyłam niezbędne ilości pętli czy objętość żwirowca).
Poza tym GWC za darmo się nie buduje.

Ok, nie masz WM twój wybór. Ale nie przekonuj tych, co mieli możliwość porównać działanie grawitacyjnej i WM we własnych domach, że grawitacyjna jest lepsza  :big grin: 


A przez rozszczelnione okno ucieka tak samo ciepło, co przez okno nieszczelne. To jest fakt, nie ma co polemizować i tworzyć teorii wbrew fizyce.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale Cię Rustin zagiął!
> Nie widzę riposty. Czyżby argumenty się skończyły?


Ale czym niby mnie zagiął ?

----------


## rustin

A czy jak komuś odradzam WM ? To wy wymyślacie teorie , że okien nie warto dobrych kupować , paranoja

A GWC kosztuje grosze i tam się nic nie buduje tylko rury kanalizacyjne układa. Nawet na tej małej działeczce możesz zrobić pod trawinkiem więc kolejny argument z czterech liter.
Po co z odzyskiem skoro się nie zwróci ? Można są WM nawet bez GWC. Powtarzam ostatni raz, nie wiem po co z wami piszę. ŻENUA!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fotohobby

> Załóżmy , że trzy szybowe mniej przepuszczają powietrza, dwu więcej. Przez 16h na dobę są zamknięte. Które okno przyniesie więcej strat w cieple ? 
> Zaznaczam rozszczelnione są np przez 8h na dobę. Po co płacić ? Po to aby przez 16h były szczelne. 
> Nie rozumiem , wogólę tego pytania. Znowu na siłę chcesz aby wyszło po twojemu ?
> Po co płacić za rekuperator z odzyskiem ciepłą skoro i tak nie raz było potwierdzone  , że nigdy się to nie zwróci ? Równie dobrze działa wentylacja mechaniczna bez odzysku a można zakopać parę rur w ziemie i będzie GWC za grosze które ociepli powietrze.
> Nie ma sensu ta dyskusja bo jesteś z góry przekonani do swojego i wasze są najlepsze. Nie ma żadnych argumentów dlaczego nie montować okien trzy szybowych w domach starych czy nowych z WG. Jest dużo rzeczy które się nigdy nie zwróci na budowie jak reku a się montuje.
> Jak już tak poczytałeś wikipedie o oknach to nie znalazłeś , że lepsze okna posiadają lepsze parametry takie jak wodoszczelność czy odporność na wiatr, w lecie przez takie okna mniej dom się nagrzewa. Może komuś nie zależy na przepuszczalności powietrza a na wodoszczelności i ma nie kupować takich okien bo ty tak mówisz?


Doskonale wiem, jakie parametry posiadają okna. Tą wiedzę posiadam już kilka lat.
Wodoszczelność owszem, nagrzewanie ?
Niby skąd ? Okno z pakietem 0,5 na taką samą izolacyjność, a przepuszczalność energii ?
To akurat przy tańszych dom się mniej nagrzewa, bo posiadają gorszy współczynnik "g"

Rekuperator kosztowałł mnie 4000zł, w zależnośći od zimy pozwala na zaoszczędzenie 350-400zł przy grzaniu gazem. 
Zwrot oblicz sobie sam.

Że TOBIE się nie zwróci, to wiem  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> A GWC kosztuje grosze i tam się nic nie buduje tylko rury kanalizacyjne układa. Nawet na tej małej działeczce możesz zrobić pod trawinkiem więc kolejny argument z czterech liter.


Tylko nie wszyscy chcą oddychać rurami bez atestów, które służą do transportu g..a.
Może jestem przewrażliwiony, ale pewności, że to czyste PE nie mam.

----------


## rustin

jajca normalnie a co ty obesrane rury kupujesz z takimi oszczędnościami ?Już widzę jak robia GWC z atestem tak samo jak rury do WM kupują z atestem  

Normalnie mówią aby z i....... nie dyskutować bo cię sprowadzi do swojego poziomu i pokona , dlatego juz naprawdę ostatni wpis.

Bajki o oszczędności 400zł na sezon dzięki reku dziecku na dobranoc opowiadaj , może uwierzy. Obliczę ci straty na WG w sezonie , chociaż i tak pewnie nie będziesz wiedział co piszę.
18/40 x 800 = 360
360*4320 =  1555200 / 1000 = 1555,2kWh
1555,2kWh x 0,24 = 373zł przy cenie gazu zawyżonej abyś się nie kłócił. Cena gazu za kW wychodzi teraz ok 0,22 więc jeszcze mniej wyjdzie
372zł to strata przez WG przy kuchni, łazience i WC.
Puknij się w czółko za nim takie głupoty zaczniesz pisać o oszczędnościach 400zł przy WM z reku bo nie raz było to pisane. Jeżeli będzie to 200zł to gratulacje.

aha 800W jest według tak uwielbianego przez was OZC , więc nie do podważenia.

----------


## fotohobby

Wszystkie materiały, jakich użyłem do wykonania mojej WM mają atest. 
Są także rury do GWC (z PP) z atestem.

Gdybyś zrobił OZC dla swojego domu, to wiedziałbyś, jakie masz straty na wentylacji. Ale tego też nie zrobiłeś przed rozpoczęciem budowy...
Jaką wymianę przyjąłeś przy obliczanie tej straty ?
Jaka temperatura wewnętrzna i zewnętrzna ?
Podaj założenia dla tych obliczeń, bo póki co pokazałeś jedynie , że mnożyć i dzielić potrafisz. Tylko nie wiem czy wiesz, co  :smile:

----------


## wg39070

Niektórym proponuję rekuperator na głowę, żeby zatrzymać uciekające szare komórki!

Pozdrowienia dla Rustina.

----------


## fotohobby

Niektórym chyba niewiele ich zostało, bo coś się powtarzają  :smile: 

Dowcip słyszany drugi raz już nie śmieszy....

----------


## wg39070

> Niektórym chyba niewiele ich zostało, bo coś się powtarzają 
> 
> Dowcip słyszany drugi raz już nie śmieszy....


Cos mi się wydaje, że rustin sprowadził cię do parteru więc teraz wziąłeś się za mnie. Ha, ha.
W moim projekcie też mam obliczenia z OZC. O kant d...py rozbić!

----------


## fotohobby

Tyle, że rustin coś napisał, a za bardzo nie wie co. Ja czekam na założenia.
W ogóle rustin nie bardzo wie co pisze, prosty przykład:




> aha 800W jest według tak uwielbianego przez was OZC , więc nie do podważenia.


Nie wiem, co to jest "800W"
Na toster za słabe, może czajnik elektryczny ? Żelazko ?

Jeśli on ma tak policzone OZC to nie ma z czym dyskutować....

----------


## rustin

bo jesteś ..... i nie wiesz co to ozc i nie wiesz dlaczego W .
nie masz pojęcia o niczym, temp jaka przyjąłem jest jak byk w obliczeniach geniuszu.

aha mam ozc i obciążenie cieplne to 5800W.  tak W prostaku a W przelicza się na kW.

tyle lekcji odemnie

----------


## Elfir

> A GWC kosztuje grosze i tam się nic nie buduje tylko rury kanalizacyjne układa. Nawet na tej małej działeczce możesz zrobić pod trawinkiem więc kolejny argument z czterech liter.


Nie mam trawnika na działce. 
Jak pisałam - liczyłam i rozrysowywałam. Rury zajmowały całą powierzchnię działki, nie byłoby gdzie drzew i oczka wodnego wcisnąć.
Na dodatek konieczne byłyby zakręty rur - czyli musiałabym mieć silniejszy wentylator, by pokonać zwiększone opory.

btw
Jak "zwraca się" wentylacja grawitacyjna?

----------


## fotohobby

Ciekawe, jak masz to OZC policzone, skoro ja przy rekuperatorze i obciążeniu cieplnym 3477W mam straty na wentylacji (z rekuperatorem) 1550kWh/rok - 25% całości strat dla wymiany 1/2kubatury.
A Ty przy wyższym odciążeniu masz tyle bez reku  :smile: 
Super  :smile: 
Siostra Ci to liczyła ?

Jeszcze raz pytam o przyjętą wymianę.
Tok obliczeń tez możesz wyjaśnić.

Za to zdanie :
"W przelicza się na kW" to conajmniej Nobel  :smile:

----------


## rustin

ja myślałem ze chociaż trochę masz oliwy w głowie a to zwykły troll i spamer nie mający o niczym pojęcia.wyłączam się geniuszu.
wali mnie czy wierzysz czy nie dlaczego mam takie ozc, raczej się ze swoją inteligencja nie dowiesz. także głupi jestem ze pisałem z tobą bo szkoda czasu

----------


## fotohobby

Możesz mieć OZC

Pytanie tylko, czy jest to wiarygodne OZC ? 
Już pierwszy rzut oka wydaje się, że nie, więc może przynajmniej podaj założenia i wyjaśnij tok obliczeń, aby można było to sprawdzić.


Bo ja jestem w stanie uwierzyć, że ktoś na wentylacji grawitacyjnej traci niewiele więcej , niż na w przypadku WM z rekuperację.
Jak pozatykał wszystkie nawiewy, przytknął wywiewy, wentyluje 40m3/h  dla czterech osób i siedzi w smrodzie.
To jest jakiś sposób na oszczędność.

----------


## Elfir

w sumie pralka też się "nie zwraca" - o wiele taniej jest prać w balii

----------


## fotohobby

> także głupi jestem ze pisałem z tobą


Z tym masz rację, bo ja zachodze w głowę, jak przy
Projektowa wentylacyjna strata ciepła ΦV:			666W
i rekuperatorze z założoną sprawnością 80% mam takie same 1500kWh na rok strat na wentylację, jak Ty przy 800W i bez reku  :smile: 

A może tez masz już policzone z rekuperacją ?
W ogóle - po co wszystkie Twoje powyższe obliczenia, jak rozkład strat masz w OZC ?  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Dobra rustin, teraz moja lekcja:

H v,i = 0,34Vi , W/K - Współczynnik projektowej wentylacyjnej straty ciepła

Vi - strumień objętości powietrza wentylacyjnego przestrzeni ogrzewanej
u Ciebie: 
50 m3/h w kuchni z kuchenką elektryczną;
50 m3/h w łazience;
30 m3/h w wydzielonej toalecie;

razem 130m3/h, żeby być zgodnym z normami. 
Przy czym nie dodaję już infiltracji, czyli zakłądam, że oprócz WG nic już do domu nie wpada, jakby był idealnie szczelny (utopia)


Straty liczymy następująco

ΦVi = 0,34 * 130 * dT
dT, biorąc pod uwagę średnią temperaturę okresu grzewczego w 2. strefie klimatycznej 2,6C, a temperaturę wewnątrz 20C to 17,4

Liczymy więc: 

ΦVi = 0,34 * 130 * 17,4 = 769W

czyli w średnio tracisz non stop 769W
a w sezonie ? Sezon ma 180dni * 24h

769*180*24 = 3322080 W = 3322kWh
koszt gazu 0.24, czyli koszt uciekającej energii 797zł bez reku.

Odzysk ze sprawnością entalpiczną 75% = 597zł

Ponieważ ja wentyluję dla trzech osób nie 130m3/h,  a 100m3/h to odzysk spada do 448zł/rok. 
Minus 80zł za prąd

obliczono zgodnie z Metoda obliczeń zapotrzebowania na moc cieplną
według PN-EN 12831:2006

wg czego Ty liczyłeś - nie wiem

Gdybu komuś nie chciało się tak na piechotę, albo chciał sprawdzić moje obliczenia może zrobić to tu:
http://centrale-rekuperacyjne.pl/kal...ieEnergii.aspx

wymiana powietrza 130m2/h
temperatura na zewnątrz 2,6C
wynik, jaki otrzymałem na kalkulatorze to 3247 kWh/rok

nie ma za co, *rustin*
 :Lol:

----------


## muchenz

> Dobra rustin, teraz moja lekcja:
> 
> H v,i = 0,34Vi , W/K - Współczynnik projektowej wentylacyjnej straty ciepła....


Zakładasz stałą jednostajną wentylację kuchni, łazienki i pokojów, a to błąd. Korzystanie w ten sposób z wentylacji jest nieracjonalne i nieekonomiczne. Po co wentylować kuchnię kiedy się w niej nie gotuje, po co łazienkę np. w nocy, po co całość kiedy nikogo nie ma w domu - jesteście w pracy, dzieci w szkole. Uwzględniając to, że wentylujemy kiedy zachodzi realna potrzeba, to  rekuperator nie zwróci się praktycznie nigdy. Twoje obliczenia przez to są częściowo naiwne i żeby nie było - jestem fanem rekuperacji, ale wyłącznie jako urządzenia podnoszącego komfort,  podobnie jak klimatyzacja, a nie przynoszącego korzyści finansowe.

----------


## fotohobby

Naiwne ?
Raczej normowe, zgodnie z normą aktualnie obowiązująca.
W odróżnieniu od obliczeń kolegi rustina  :wink: 

No, ale dobrze - jak chcesz wyłączyć wentylację w kuchni, w której akurat nic sie nie gotuje ?
Ty myślisz, ze ktoś wyłącza WM na noc ??
Czy wychodząc do pracy ?


O podstawowe pytanie : jak chcesz wyłączyć WG w tym okresie ?

----------


## Elfir

ale wentylacja nigdy nie służy zyskowi tylko komfortowi mieszkania,

----------


## fotohobby

> ale wentylacja nigdy nie służy zyskowi tylko komfortowi mieszkania


Dokładnie tak, nawet, gdyby nie odzyskiwała ani 1zł uznałbym,moze warto ja mieć.
A ze coć odsysają i obniży roczny rachunek za zużyty niśnik energii tym lepiej dla niej.

----------


## muchenz

> Naiwne ?
> Raczej normowe, zgodnie z normą aktualnie obowiązująca.


Chyba, sam w to nie wierzysz co napisałeś. Posiadacze rekuperatorów nagminnie skręcają moc wentylatorów zimą, bo wieje z anemostatów.







> O podstawowe pytanie : jak chcesz wyłączyć WG w tym okresie ?


Można, bardzo prosto np. czujnikami ruchu. Wystarczy kilka w domu, zebrać z nich dane lub odpowiednio połączyć i sterować WM + timer. A na upartego wystarczy pstryczek elektryczek. Tak jak włączasz/wyłączasz światło to samo można zrobić z wentylacją. Jak już wspomniałem po co wentylować na normatywnych przepływach kuchnię i łazienkę w nocy? Lepiej na większych wtedy kiedy się gotuje czy bierze prysznic - na tym polega inteligencja WM, a nie na tępym zapodawaniu stałego przepływy niezależnie od okoliczności.

----------


## Elfir

Jestem posiadaczem i nie skręcam, bo mi zimno nie wieje.

----------


## muchenz

> Jestem posiadaczem i nie skręcam, bo mi zimno nie wieje.



Bo pewnie już bardziej się nie da  :wink: .

----------


## fotohobby

> Chyba, sam w to nie wierzysz co napisałeś. Posiadacze rekuperatorów nagminnie skręcają moc wentylatorów zimą, bo wieje z anemostatów.
> 
> W odróżnieniu od obliczeń kolegi rustina


Ale co wieje ? 17C?
Chyba sie mylisz... Zeby to zweryfikować założę sondę w  dziale ogrzewanie.
Ale nawet, gdyby skręcali... To przecież oznacza JESZCZE WIĘKSZE OSZCZĘDNOŚCI w stosunku do WG, której nie skręcisz....




> Można, bardzo prosto np. czujnikami ruchu. Wystarczy kilka w domu, zebrać z nich dane lub odpowiednio połączyć i sterować WM + timer. A na upartego wystarczy pstryczek elektryczek. Tak jak włączasz/wyłączasz światło to samo można zrobić z wentylacją. Jak już wspomniałem po co wentylować na normatywnych przepływach kuchnię i łazienkę w nocy? Lepiej na większych wtedy kiedy się gotuje czy bierze prysznic.


Czekaj, ponawiam pytanie - jak chcesz WYŁĄCZYĆ wentylowanie jednego pomieszczenia ?
Jakie czujki ruchu ? 
Czy Ty uważasz, ze każde pomieszczenie posiada NIEZALEŻNIE działająca wentylację ??
Ze mozna wyłączyć łazienkę, a nadal wentylować salon ?
Jak to chcesz wykonać ?
Jesteś praktykiem, czy teoretykiem ?

----------


## muchenz

> Ale co wieje ? 17C?
> Chyba sie mylisz... Zeby to zweryfikować założę sondę w  dziale ogrzewanie.
> Ale nawet, gdyby skręcali... To przecież oznacza JESZCZE WIĘKSZE OSZCZĘDNOŚCI w stosunku do WG, której nie skręcisz....
> 
> 
> 
> Czekaj, ponawiam pytanie - jak chcesz WYŁĄCZYĆ wentylowanie jednego pomieszczenia ?
> Jakie czujki ruchu ? 
> Czy Ty uważasz, ze każde pomieszczenie posiada NIEZALEŻNIE działająca wentylację ??
> ...



U ciebie się nie da, bo masz centralny rekuperator i on ogranicza twoją wyobraźnie oraz to co masz lub będziesz miał w domu. Wierz mi lub nie, ale da się inaczej - inteligentniej.

----------


## Elfir

> Bo pewnie już bardziej się nie da .


Nie doceniam poziomu sarkazmu, niestety.
Instalacja działa normalnie, czego dowodem jest brak grzyba na ścianach w pomieszczeniach wilgotnych (gdyby był niedobór wentylacji, szybko by się pojawił)

----------


## surgi22

> U ciebie się nie da, bo masz centralny rekuperator i on ogranicza twoją wyobraźnie oraz to co masz lub będziesz miał w domu. Wierz mi lub nie, ale da się inaczej - inteligentniej.


Oświeć nas .
Ps. faktycznie aktualnie przy 23 w środku z kratek nawiewnych pizga mi 22C - no po prostu mróz.  :big lol:

----------


## fotohobby

> U ciebie się nie da, bo masz centralny rekuperator i on ogranicza twoją wyobraźnie oraz to co masz lub będziesz miał w domu. Wierz mi lub nie, ale da się inaczej - inteligentniej.


Wiem, ze są niecentralne, ścienne rekuperatory, ale to jakiś erzac...
Ale podaj Twoj sposob na WM

----------


## Elfir

> Oświeć nas .
> Ps. faktycznie aktaulnie przy 23 w środku z kratek nawiewnych pizga mi 22C - no po prostu mróz.


podejrzewam, że osobne dwa kanały dla każdego pomieszczenia z wentylatorami podpiętymi do czujnika ruchu.

----------


## fotohobby

Mozna głosować:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...s-nieobecnosci

----------


## jedrek188

> Ale co wieje ? 17C?
> Chyba sie mylisz... Zeby to zweryfikować założę sondę w  dziale ogrzewanie.
> Ale nawet, gdyby skręcali... To przecież oznacza JESZCZE WIĘKSZE OSZCZĘDNOŚCI w stosunku do WG, której nie skręcisz....
> 
> 
> 
> Czekaj, ponawiam pytanie - jak chcesz WYŁĄCZYĆ wentylowanie jednego pomieszczenia ?
> Jakie czujki ruchu ? 
> Czy Ty uważasz, ze każde pomieszczenie posiada NIEZALEŻNIE działająca wentylację ??
> ...


A to nie można wyłączyć łazienkę i wentylować salon?trochę lipa jak za tyle kasy... :Confused:

----------


## fotohobby

Wiesz - jakoś nie czuję takiej potrzeby  :smile: 

Poza tym - istotą wentylacji mechanicznej jest to, źe swieże powietrze wpada do domu w salonie i sypialniach i płynie do wywiewów w kuchni i łazienkach. I to działa.

Ale *muchenz* ma na to jakiś inny patent, to jego pytaj.

----------


## surgi22

> A to nie można wyłączyć łazienkę i wentylować salon?trochę lipa jak za tyle kasy...


Wszystko można .Tylko pytanie. W jakim celu i za ile ? Największą zaletą działania WM jest to że ona działa tak jak ustawimy a WG nie zawsze i nie tak jak chcemy.

----------


## wg39070

> Wszystko można .Tylko pytanie. W jakim celu i za ile ? Największą zaletą działania WM jest to że ona działa tak jak ustawimy a WG nie zawsze i nie tak jak chcemy.



Przy WG też pozamykam kratki z żaluzjani i zahamuję ucieczkę ciepła. W nowym domu mam WG i zrobiłem ją z pełną świadomością. Stać mnie na WM z rekuperatorem, ale nie widzę w tym większego sensu. Ogrzewanie gazowe, całość podłogówka. Klima split inverter. Myślę, że będzie dobrze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

> Przy WG też pozamykam kratki z żaluzjani i zahamuję ucieczkę ciepła. W nowym domu mam WG i zrobiłem ją z pełną świadomością. Stać mnie na WM z rekuperatorem, ale nie widzę w tym większego sensu. Ogrzewanie gazowe, całość podłogówka. Klima split inverter. Myślę, że będzie dobrze. Pozdrawiam.


Przepraszam za słowa ale błagam nie bredź. To tak jakbyś napisał stać mnie na auto z klimą ale wolę bez,  Zamykając kratki z żaluzjami sterujesz wentylacją ???? ( rozumiem że automatycznie a nie ręcznie - bo inaczej to super wygodne  - jak w nocy 0 C lub na minusie to z kratki pizga ( trzeba skręcić ) jak w południe 10C i gotujemy w domu przydałoby się zwiększyć ( to rozkręcamy kratki ). Wiesz co jest siłą napędową WG ?? różnica temperatur - jak jej nie ma - to nie działa . Zaproś mnie latem - chętnie sprawdzę komfort działania Twojej naturalnej WG - w zamian rewizyta u mnie i możemy podyskutowć .

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jakoś nie wierzę, że zamknięte kratki WG skutecznie powstrzymują ucieczkę ciepłego powietrza lub nawiewanie zimnego.

----------


## wg39070

> Przepraszam za słowa ale błagam nie bredź. To tak jakbyś napisał stać mnie na auto z klimą ale wolę bez,  Zamykając kratki z żaluzjami sterujesz wentylacją ???? ( rozumiem że
>  automatycznie a nie ręcznie - bo inaczej to super wygodne  - jak w nocy 0 C lub na minusie to z kratki pizga ( trzeba skręcić ) jak w południe 10C i gotujemy w domu przydałoby się zwiększyć ( to rozkręcamy kratki ). Wiesz co jest siłą napędową WG ?? różnica temperatur - jak jej nie ma - to nie działa . Zaproś mnie latem - chętnie sprawdzę komfort działania Twojej naturalnej WG - w zamian rewizyta u mnie i możemy podyskutowć .


W lecie będzie działał klimatyzator, kratki będę otwierał bądź przymykał ręcznie i raczej sporadycznie, a z fizyki byłem bardzo dobry i wiem na jakiej zasadzie działa WG. Zapraszam w największe upały, kiedy u mnie w domu będzie 21 stopni a pilotem z fotela będę sterował temperaturą. A ile będzie u Ciebie z WM? Tylko nie próbuj mi udowodnić, że WM da Ci w lecie chłód.

----------


## wg39070

> Jakoś nie wierzę, że zamknięte kratki WG skutecznie powstrzymują ucieczkę ciepłego powietrza lub nawiewanie zimnego.


Skutecznie nie zatrzyma bo jakiś ruch powietrza musi być.

----------


## surgi22

> W lecie będzie działał klimatyzator, kratki będę otwierał bądź przymykał ręcznie i raczej sporadycznie, a z fizyki byłem bardzo dobry i wiem na jakiej zasadzie działa WG. Zapraszam w największe upały, kiedy u mnie w domu będzie 21 stopni a pilotem z fotela będę sterował temperaturą. A ile będzie u Ciebie z WM? Tylko nie próbuj mi udowodnić, że WM da Ci w lecie chłód.


Powtórzę - nie bredź - i byłeś ( i jesteś ) raczej kiepski z fizyki  - nie myl wentylacji z klimatyzacją - bo to dwie rózne sprawy. 
Ps. zapraszam do mnie latem ( przy 38 C na zewnątrz  mam 23C w domu - bez klimatyzacji ) . Oczywiście że sama WM nie zadziała latem tak aby było komfortowo  w upały . Ale WM z GGWC, szerokie okapy, rolety , dobra izolacja murów i dachu , rolety, enrgooszczedne oświetlenie , chlodznie PC PW podłogi  - wszystko razem już tak. O takich sprawach jak zdecydowanie ciszej , czyściej i mniej kurzu i owadów  przy WM w porównaniu z WG nie wspominam bo dla posiadaczy WM to oczywista sprawa.

----------


## wg39070

> Powtórzę - nie bredź - i byłeś ( i jesteś ) raczej kiepski z fizyki  - nie myl 
> wentylacji z klimatyzacją - bo to dwie rózne sprawy. 
> Ps. zapraszam do mnie latem ( przy 38 C na zewnątrz  mam 23C w domu - bez klimatyzacji ) . Oczywiście że sama WM nie zadziała latem tak aby było komfortowo  w upały . Ale WM z GGWC, szerokie okapy, rolety , dobra izolacja murów i dachu , rolety, enrgooszczedne oświetlenie , chlodznie PC PW podłogi  - wszystko razem już tak. O takich sprawach jak zdecydowanie ciszej , czyściej i mniej kurzu i owadów  przy WM w porównaniu z WG nie wspominam bo dla posiadaczy WM to oczywista sprawa.


To ty bredzisz zapraszając mnie latem. Na klimę cię nie stać to srasz się z tą WM. Wieś na całego. Do szkoły ze mną nie chodziłeś, więc nie wiesz jak było z fizyką! Rolety są dla ludzi bez wyobraźni. Nie po to kupuję drogie okna, żeby zasłaniać je roletami. No ale jak sąsiad ma, to ja też - najlepiej droższe!

----------


## surgi22

> To ty bredzisz zapraszając mnie latem. Na klimę cię nie stać to srasz się z tą WM. Wieś na całego. Do szkoły ze mną nie chodziłeś, więc nie wiesz jak było z fizyką! Rolety są dla ludzi bez wyobraźni. Nie po to kupuję drogie okna, żeby zasłaniać je roletami. No ale jak sąsiad ma, to ja też - najlepiej droższe!


No to zdecyduj się nie mam kasy na klimę ( za np.  10 tys .) a stać mnie na rolety automatyczne ? ( dokładnie 19 sztuk - bo tyle mam )  :big lol:  :big lol: 
Ktoś kto nie rozróżnia wentylacji od klimatyzacji nie mógł mieć więcej niż 2 z fizyki .  :no:  :no: Mam klimatyzację w pracy i u znajomych i nie założyłbym jej u siebie nawet za darmo.  W samochodzie używam ale w domu są lepsze i zdrowsze rozwiązania.

----------


## surgi22

> To ty bredzisz zapraszając mnie latem. Na klimę cię nie stać to srasz się z tą WM. Wieś na całego. Do szkoły ze mną nie chodziłeś, więc nie wiesz jak było z fizyką! Rolety są dla ludzi bez wyobraźni. Nie po to kupuję drogie okna, żeby zasłaniać je roletami. No ale jak sąsiad ma, to ja też - najlepiej droższe!


A z tą wsią to masz rację - mieszkam na wsi ( wprawdzie z linią tramwajową , pełnymi mediami , asfaltem, oświetleniem ulicy , do lotniska 15 min, do autostrady 10 min , dużej galerii handlowej 5 min itd ) . Ale tak to wieś ( tańsza woda, ścieki, OC , podatek gruntowy itp ). Tak mieszkam na wsi i jestem z tego nie tylko zadowolony ale i dumny  :roll eyes:   Pozdrawiam ,,miastowego'' fizyka.

----------


## wg39070

> A z tą wsią to masz rację - mieszkam na wsi ( wprawdzie z linią tramwajową , pełnymi mediami , asfaltem, oświetleniem ulicy , do lotniska 15 min, do autostrady 10 min , dużej galerii handlowej 5 min itd ) . Ale tak to wieś ( tańsza woda, ścieki, OC , podatek gruntowy itp ). Tak miesz
> kam na wsi i jestem z tego nie tylko zadowolony ale i dumny   Pozdrawiam ,,miastowego'' fizyka.


I pewnie jeździsz golfem tdi, ha,ha!

----------


## surgi22

Pudło  - ale twoje posty i wszechstronna ,,wiedza'' już wiele o Tobie powiedziały .

----------


## Tomaszs131

Panowie dajcie spokój, wiadomą sprawą jest że WG to przeżytek i nic lepszego od WM nie udało się wymyślić. Wasze słowne przepychanki nic nie zmienią, na pewno nic ciekawego nie wniosą do tematu.

----------


## wg39070

> Panowie dajcie spokój, wiadomą sprawą jest że WG to przeżytek i nic lepszego od WM nie udało się wymyślić. Wasze słowne przepychanki nic nie zmienią, na pewno nic 
> ciekawego nie wniosą do tematu.


To prawda. 
Ale podam jeszcze jeden przykład, jak te nowinki czasem przegrywają z przeżytkami.
Jakiś czas temu rynek budowlany zafascynowany był super materiałem budowlanym Ytong.
Minęły lata, trochę domów z Ytonga powstało.
Nadal jednak to ceramika wiedzie prym w budownictwie, od ziemi po dach!
Nie twierdzę, że WM zniknie z rynku, ale nie można też twierdzić, że jak ktoś jej nie posiada to jest w jakiś sposób gorszy, bądź zacofany. 
Pamiętacie dachy ze strzechy? Napewno, choćby z lekcji historii. Mało krórego inwestora stać na taki dach "przeżytek". Dodam tylko, że strzecha nie musi kojarzyć się z architekturą XIX wieczną.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Ceramika powiadasz to dobry materiał? Dom mam postawiony z BK i nigdy nie zdecydowałbym się na ceramikę kładzioną bezspoinowo.
Widziałem opracowanie naukowe na temat mostków termicznych ścian dwuwarstwowych. Wiesz mi dużej liczbie inwestorów otworzyły się oczy, z niedowierzania.

----------


## wg39070

> Ceramika powiadasz to dobry materiał? Dom mam postawiony z BK i nigdy nie zdecydowałbym się na ceramikę kładzioną bezspoinowo.
> 
> Widziałem opracowanie naukowe na temat mostków termicznych ścian dwuwarstwowych. Wiesz mi dużej liczbie inwestorów otworzyły się oczy, z niedowierzania.


Każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali.
Rozumiem, że dach też masz pokryty betonem komórkowym, bo ceramika to przeżytek!

----------


## [email protected]

> To prawda. 
> Ale podam jeszcze jeden przykład, jak te nowinki czasem przegrywają z przeżytkami.
> Jakiś czas temu rynek budowlany zafascynowany był super materiałem budowlanym Ytong.
> Minęły lata, trochę domów z Ytonga powstało.
> Nadal jednak to ceramika wiedzie prym w budownictwie, od ziemi po dach!
> Nie twierdzę, że WM zniknie z rynku, ale nie można też twierdzić, że jak ktoś jej nie posiada to jest w jakiś sposób gorszy, bądź zacofany. 
> Pamiętacie dachy ze strzechy? Napewno, choćby z lekcji historii. Mało krórego inwestora stać na taki dach "przeżytek". Dodam tylko, że strzecha nie musi kojarzyć się z architekturą XIX wieczną.


Bzdura, udowodnij ze ceramika wiedzie prym? Przez ostatnie 33 miesiace od 1.04.2013 roku moja firma (tzn ta w której pracowałem) postawiła 17 domów jednorodzinnych i 2 dwurodzinne - wszystkie z betonu komórkowe, zdecydowana wiekszosc z ytonga ale był też H+H i Solbet, wiec Twoje powyzsze twierdzenie jest niewairygodne

----------


## wg39070

> Bzdura, udowodnij ze ceramika wiedzie prym? Przez ostatnie 33 miesiace od 1.04.2013 roku moja firma (tzn ta w której pracowałem) postawiła 17 domów 
> jednorodzinnych i 2 dwurodzinne - wszystkie z betonu komórkowe, zdecydowana wiekszosc z ytonga ale był też H+H i Solbet, wiec Twoje powyzsze twierdzenie jest niewairygodne


Następny k...wa fachowiec, co ma na dachu gazobeton albo inne badziewie.
Co kraj to obyczaj. Znasz takie przysłowie? Może w twoich stronach ludzie preferują inne materialy niż ceramika. Ja mieszkam w wielkopolsce i tutaj to własnie ceramika wiedzie prym. 
Każdego przeciwnika ceramiki zaginam pytaniem: czym masz pokryty dach?
Powodzenia z gazobetonami i innymi odpadami przemysłowymi!
A tak w ogóle, twoja teoria jest pusta jak pustaki, z których murujesz.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Ależ mnie zagiął, ściana z ceramiki jak dla mnie to nieporozumienie. Jedyny plus to jej cena. 
Po za tym to mostki termiczne w nie zaliczonej ilości. Jak będziesz chciał to podeślę ci link. 
W sumie to teraz na nic Ci się to zda- dom stoi. Świadomi Inwestorzy rozpoczynający budowę zwracają coraz większą uwagę na materiały z jakiego stawiają dom.
A może ściana z ceramiki góruje nad BK bo oddycha? Staram się znaleźć jakieś wytłumaczenie dla Twojego stanowiska. Skorki za offtop.

----------


## MD.

Podeślij link do tego opracowania. Dom mam z ceramiki (kratówka) w którym obecnie mieszkam i mam dom w SSO również z ceramiki. Ciekaw jestem potwierdzenia tych rewelacji, że ceramika jest taka beeee jeśli chodzi o izolacyjność  :smile:  Równie dobrze mógłbym napisać, że BK to nieporozumienie w budowie domu. Temat wałkowany miliony razy i nikomu się nie udało udowodnić wyższości jednego nad drugim. Wszystko po prostu zależy od tego co komu bardziej pasuje (każdy materiał ma swoje plusy i minusy).

----------


## Pio_trek

A wracając do głównego tematu, czyli wentylacji: doradźcie mi proszę, czy w domu w którym panuje przyzwyczajenie domowników do nagminnego otwierania drzwi tarasowych (bawiące sie dzieci, biegający pies, kot), drzwi balkonowych jest sens zabawy w WM z reku? pomijam okres zimowy.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem...


U rustin-a to nie dziwne  :big grin: 




> Cos mi się wydaje, że rustin sprowadził cię do parteru


 :big grin:  
rustin ? wgileś tam,nie rób sobie jaj  :big grin: 

Czyżbyś był gorszym przyswajaczem wiedzy od rustina skoro tak uważasz ?




> Możesz mieć OZC
> 
> Pytanie tylko, czy jest to wiarygodne OZC ? 
> Już pierwszy rzut oka wydaje się, że nie, więc może przynajmniej podaj założenia i wyjaśnij tok obliczeń, aby można było to sprawdzić.


rustin nie ma OZC,coś tam sobie obliczył ale sam nie wie co sobie obliczył dlatego z gościem nie ma co na argumenty gadać.
Luzik,ja go traktuję jak takiego nastolatka z piaskownicy  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Za rekuperator, który mozna bez łachy kupić na Allegro za 5500zł firma chce Cię skasowć 7000zl ?
> Tak właśnie strzyże sie owieczki.


rustin,weź sobie to do serca,jesteś jak dziecko we mgle(pisałem Ci o tym),typową owieczką do strzyżenia także jak w dalszym ciągu nie chcesz z siebie robić sieroty to nie odzywaj się lepiej tylko więcej czytaj,ale ze zrozumieniem bo widać nie tylko ja zauważyłem,że masz z tym ogromny problem...

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie wiem jak można zrobić instalacje za 7600 jak sam reku kosztuje 6tyś (pisze o czymś markowym). No ale nawet lekko licząc te 8tys na jakims noname reku za 2-3tys + nasza robocizna (a nie zrobi sie tego w jeden weekend) to i tak okres zwrotu bedzie dłuzszy niz żywotność tego rekuparetora. Badźmy szczerzy - to sie nie wzróci. Ale nie o to w tym chodzi.


Zmień miasto gdzie zamieszkujesz bo mi wstyd,że z tego miasta ktoś jest tak mało inteligentny i pisze takie bzdury...

W moim przypadku markowy reku to koszt 4tys.zł a całość WM z reku z samodzielnym montażem to 6,5tys.zł i nie ma się co zwracać bo WM to jedyna poprawna wentylacja w nowym,szczelnym domu a do tego rekuperacja to poprawienie komfortu.
Zwracać może,Ci się jak łykniesz śledzie i popijesz maślanką...

Tylko caktus,nie pogrążaj się,ze w nowym domu grzejesz syfem węgielnym bo to już porażka calkowita i sądzę,że w takim wypadku możesz być bezmózgowym rylem  :wink:

----------


## jedrek188

> Zmień miasto gdzie zamieszkujesz bo mi wstyd,że z tego miasta ktoś jest tak mało inteligentny i pisze takie bzdury...
> 
> W moim przypadku markowy reku to koszt 4tys.zł a całość WM z reku z samodzielnym montażem to 6,5tys.zł i nie ma się co zwracać bo WM to jedyna poprawna wentylacja w nowym,szczelnym domu a do tego rekuperacja to poprawienie komfortu.
> Zwracać może,Ci się jak łykniesz śledzie i popijesz maślanką...
> 
> Tylko caktus,nie pogrążaj się,ze w nowym domu grzejesz syfem węgielnym bo to już porażka calkowita i sądzę,że w takim wypadku możesz być bezmózgowym rylem


Witam Arturka  :bye:  :wiggle:  :welcome: gdyby Arturek nie obstawiał przy bez dymowym ogrzewaniu,foto przy silce,liwko przy op a Bogus przy grzejnikach forum by upadło  :Confused:  :Confused:  :bye:

----------


## fotohobby

> Przy WG też pozamykam kratki z żaluzjani i zahamuję ucieczkę ciepła. W nowym domu mam WG i zrobiłem ją z pełną świadomością. Stać mnie na WM z rekuperatorem, ale nie widzę w tym większego sensu. Ogrzewanie gazowe, całość podłogówka. Klima split inverter. Myślę, że będzie dobrze. Pozdrawiam.


Zahamujesz ucieczkę ciepła i przy okazji wymianę powietrza. Świetne rozwiązanie, tylko jakby mało komfortowe.
Nie widzisz większego sensu w WM ? To mnie nie dziwi, zważywszy, na Twoje "dobre" rady dla Kate...

----------


## fotohobby

> To prawda. 
> Ale podam jeszcze jeden przykład, jak te nowinki czasem przegrywają z przeżytkami.
> Jakiś czas temu rynek budowlany zafascynowany był super materiałem budowlanym Ytong.
> Minęły lata, trochę domów z Ytonga powstało.
> Nadal jednak to ceramika wiedzie prym w budownictwie, od ziemi po dach!
> Nie twierdzę, że WM zniknie z rynku, ale nie można też twierdzić, że jak ktoś jej nie posiada to jest w jakiś sposób gorszy, bądź zacofany. 
> Pamiętacie dachy ze strzechy? Napewno, choćby z lekcji historii. Mało krórego inwestora stać na taki dach "przeżytek". Dodam tylko, że strzecha nie musi kojarzyć się z architekturą XIX wieczną.



A co, Ytong wymarł ? W mojej okolicy ma się dobrze.
Silikat wymarł ?
Ceramika z dziurami też nie wymarła i nie wymrze.

A za 4lata nie wybuduje sie domu bez WM z rekuperacją, bo trudno bedzie bez niej spełnić warunki techniczne.

----------


## fotohobby

> rustin nie ma OZC,coś tam sobie obliczył ale sam nie wie co sobie obliczył dlatego z gościem nie ma co na argumenty gadać.
> Luzik,ja go traktuję jak takiego nastolatka z piaskownicy


Po tym, jak rustin obliczył straty na wentylację, zaczynam sie zastanawiać, czy w ogole wie ile zapłaci za ogrzewanie...
Ponoc ma jednak grzać gazem i rozbawił mnie jego wpis, że rezygnuje z kotła o mocy maks 14kW na rzecz mocnieszego bo bedzie miał zbiornik na CWU  o pojemności (uwaga) 160l  :wink: 
Nie zadałem mu pytania, czy wie, jak długo grzeje sie 160l mając do dyspozycji 14kW bo znów mysiałby próbować liczyć...

----------


## rustin

> U rustin-a to nie dziwne 
> 
> 
>  
> rustin ? wgileś tam,nie rób sobie jaj 
> 
> Czyżbyś był gorszym przyswajaczem wiedzy od rustina skoro tak uważasz ?
> 
> 
> ...


nikt ci dupy nie skopał w brennej czy jednak nie byłeś?  dostałem kilka pw ze za swoje kłamstwa jak będziesz to dostaniesz porządnego kopa.

mówisz nie mam ozc. a kto pomagał je liczyć?  kto pisał mi na pw wzory?  kto pisał ze według niego wszystkie obliczenia są zrobione są dobrze i ze ozc przez audytora będzie bardzo zbliżone?  straty przez wentylacje gw tez mi nie podawales na pw?  
jesteś zakłamanym chamem i każdy na fbd to wie dlatego tam się tak nie udzielasz a tu juz misiem nie raz, masz swoich pucybutow. 
to tak jak to z twoim ozc kilka kW a kominek założyłeś 16kW, przemyślana decyzja.

mam wszystkie twoje pw które mi pisałeś o ozc, wg i stwierdzenia ze jest dobrze.zapewne teraz powiesz ze kłamałeś ale się nie zdziwię bo jesteś kłamcą.

juz mi wm pomagales liczyć według norm a potem proponowałes ręku 2x tak mocny i 2x tyle rur do przepływu powietrza, tez to jest na forum. po co było liczenie?  tak sami liczyles swoje ozc a potem głupka udajesz ze ci audytor liczył.

o wylewce 3-4cm na podlogowke tez był twój pomysł .

także wali mnie co piszesz ,obrażasz itd ze swoimi pachołkami bo jesteś kłamcą.

tyle ode mnie w tym temacie.

z ozc byś się nie osmieszal ze swoim kominkiem 16kW i pisaniem mi ze nie wiem co mam bo sam mi pisałeś ze jest ok.

----------


## wg39070

> nikt ci dupy nie skopał w brennej czy jednak nie byłeś?  dostałem kilka pw ze za swoje kłamstwa jak będziesz to dostaniesz porządnego kopa.
> 
> 
> mówisz nie mam ozc. a kto pomagał je liczyć?  kto pisał mi na pw wzory?  kto pisał ze według niego wszystkie obliczenia są zrobione są dobrze i ze ozc przez audytora będzie bardzo zbliżone?  straty przez wentylacje gw tez mi nie podawales na pw?  
> jesteś zakłamanym chamem i każdy na fbd to wie dlatego tam się tak nie udzielasz a tu juz misiem nie raz, masz swoich pucybutow. 
> to tak jak to z twoim ozc kilka kW a kominek założyłeś 16kW, przemyślana decyzja.
> 
> mam wszystkie twoje pw które mi pisałeś o ozc, wg i stwierdzenia ze jest dobrze.zapewne teraz powiesz ze kłamałeś ale się nie zdziwię bo jesteś kłamcą.
> 
> ...


Wylewka na podłogówkę 3-4cm? Dobre. No to Ci kolego ktoś nieźle doradził. Jak to się mówi - niedźwiedzia przysługa. Pozdrawiam i życzę udanych własnych wyborów.

----------


## wg39070

> Zahamujesz ucieczkę ciepła i przy okazji wymianę powietrza. Świetne 
> rozwiązanie, tylko jakby mało komfortowe.
> Nie widzisz większego sensu w WM ? To mnie nie dziwi, zważywszy, na Twoje "dobre" rady dla Kate...


Zobaczysz, że jak Kate zaczną wkurzać za wysokie rachunki za gaz, to zmieni kocioł. To tylko kwestia czasu. Kupując świetlówki energooszczędne czy led-y też nie bierzemy od razu pod uwagę ich ceny. Cieszy nas ich oszczędność. Czasem nigdy się nie zwrócą, bo wcześniej się przepalą. Tak jest z wieloma dziedzinami życia. Tylko czasem brakuje nam odwagi, żeby się do tego przyznać. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fotohobby

Zmieni kocioł i zarobki z 3800zł rocznie spadną na 3600. O xałe 200zł na rok
Tylko na kocioł bedzie musiała wyłożyć 3500+ montaż.

Super deal  :smile: 




> Kupując świetlówki energooszczędne czy led-y też nie bierzemy od razu pod uwagę ich ceny. Cieszy nas ich oszczędność. Czasem nigdy się nie zwrócą, bo wcześniej się przepalą


Ciekaw jestem bardzo, dlaczego z takim podejściem nie założyłaś dobie WG z rekuperację ?
Komfort i oszczędności bardzo by cię cieszyły.

----------


## wg39070

> Zmieni kocioł i zarobki z 3800zł rocznie spadną na 3600. O xałe 200zł na rok
> 
> Tylko na kocioł bedzie musiała wyłożyć 3500+ montaż.
> 
> Super deal 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciekaw jestem bardzo, dlaczego z takim podejściem nie założyłaś dobie WG z rekuperację ?
> Komfort i oszczędności bardzo by cię cieszyły.


Podziwiam twoje wyrachowanie oraz obliczenie oszczędności przed sezonem grzewczym. Ciekawe, czy wszystkie te teoretyczne obliczenia mają odzwierciedlenie w realu? WG z rekuperacją? Jak ty to widzisz? Podaj nazwę twojego projektu, to zobaczę co tam wybudowałeś. 106 mkw jak piszesz w stopce to mały domek. Mały budynek = taniej, łatwiej, szybciej, taniej. Ja mam po podłodze 201 mkw. U ciebie nawet Immergas 12 kw nie ma zabardzo co robić. Bardzo chętnie zobaczę projekt twojego domu.

----------


## fotohobby

Większy dom, wieksze straty na wentylację, wiecej energii do odzysku.
Tym bardziej ci się dziwie....
Projekt jest na pierwszej stronie DB.

A jak sie mają oblicżenia ?
Zużywam tyle, co pokazało OZC, które było liczone dla wersji z rekuperacją. Bez niej wynik OZC był wyższy i nie mam podstawach uważać, żeby zużycie także nie było wtedy wyższe w rzeczywistości.

Druga rzecz to komfort.

----------


## wg39070

> Większy dom, wieksze straty na wentylację, wiecej energii do odzysku.
> Tym bardziej ci się dziwie....
> 
> Projekt jest na pierwszej stronie DB.
> 
> A jak sie mają oblicżenia ?
> Zużywam tyle, co pokazało OZC, które było liczone dla wersji z rekuperacją. Bez niej wynik OZC był wyższy i nie mam podstawach uważać, żeby zużycie także nie było wtedy wyższe w rzeczywistości.
> 
> Druga rzecz to komfort.


Tak myślałem, mały domek z dwuspadem. Komfort - pojęcie względne. Znając życie korzystasz z programu MDM czy coś w tym stylu, gdzie jesteś zdeterminowany metrażem. Ja wybrałem do bez (ewentualnego dofinansowania), gdyż żaden projekt dedykowany dla MDM nie spelniał moich kryteriów użytkowych. Z tym MDM być może się myle, ale tak podejrzewam.
Mój projekt to E-143 (lustrzane odbicie) jestem zalogowany na Extradom.
A tak na marginesie to trafiłem na ziomka! 21 lat mieszkałem w Rudzie Śląskiej.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

YNie mam żadnego MDM, mam rodzine 2+1, przez ostatnie 3lata miałem okazję mieskać w nowym domu 190m2 i cieszę się, że juz nie muszę  :smile: 
Dlatego teŻ potrafię porównać komfort WM i WG.


Ale wielksc domu w przypadku wentylacji nic tu nie zmienia, w końcu za wszystko płacisz wiecej - za okna, tynki, za podłogówkę, więc i za za WM trzeba.
Ale jak juz pisałem i zyski z niej wtedy wzrastają.
Pisałeś, że masz policzone OZC, to straty na wentylacje masz podane. Jak je pomniejszysz o 70% to będzie Twoja oszczędność.

----------


## wg39070

> YNie mam żadnego MDM, mam rodzine 2+1, przez ostatnie 3lata miałem okazję mieskać w nowym domu 190m2 i cieszę się, że juz nie muszę 
> 
> Dlatego teŻ potrafię porównać komfort WM i WG.
> 
> 
> Ale wielksc domu w przypadku wentylacji nic tu nie zmienia, w końcu za wszystko płacisz wiecej - za okna, tynki, za podłogówkę, więc i za za WM trzeba.
> Ale jak juz pisałem i zyski z niej wtedy wzrastają.
> Pisałeś, że masz policzone OZC, to straty na wentylacje masz podane. Jak je pomniejszysz o 70% to będzie Twoja oszczędność.


Równie dobrze można napisać, że przez 3 lata jeździłem Audi A6 a teraz przesiadłem się do Seicento i o większym samochodzie nie chcę słyszeć. Gust to gust i koniec, ale nie powiesz, że w małym domku odczuwasz większy komfort. Poza oszczędnością, rzecz jasna. No muszę powiedzieć ciekawe podejście.

----------


## MD.

KOmfort rzeczywiscie przy WM jest większy ale to demonizowanie WG na rzecz WM staje się dużą przesadą.

----------


## wg39070

> KOmfort rzeczywiscie przy WM jest większy ale to demonizowanie WG na rzecz WM staje się dużą przesadą.


No nareszcie. Jeden neutralny.

----------


## fotohobby

> Równie dobrze można napisać, że przez 3 lata jeździłem Audi A6 a teraz przesiadłem się do Seicento i o większym samochodzie nie chcę słyszeć. Gust to gust i koniec, ale nie powiesz, że w małym domku odczuwasz większy komfort. Poza oszczędnością, rzecz jasna. No muszę powiedzieć ciekawe podejście.


 W większym musiałem poświęcić więcej czasu na utrzymanie, sprzątanie,  wiećej pieniędzy na ogrzanie.
Mieszkałem i wiem. Do tego dochodzi fakt, ze wolę mieć mniejsze powierzchnie wykończone materiału lepszej klasy, niż wieksze gorszymi.
Za jakiś czas syn się usamodzielni, to po co mi większy dom ?

Ale nie o powierzchni domu jest to watek, a o wentylacji. W sumie to nie napisałeś, dlaczego ŚWIADOMIE zdecydowałeś się na WG , skoro, jak wielokrotnie podkreślałeś, rachunki i komfort są dla Ciebie takie ważne.

----------


## wg39070

> W większym musiałem poświęcić więcej czasu na utrzymanie, sprzątanie,  wiećej pieniędzy na ogrzanie.
> 
> Mieszkałem i wiem. Do tego dochodzi fakt, ze wolę mieć mniejsze powierzchnie wykończone materiału lepszej klasy, niż wieksze gorszymi.
> Za jakiś czas syn się usamodzielni, to po co mi większy dom ?
> 
> Ale nie o powierzchni domu jest to watek, a o wentylacji. W sumie to nie napisałeś, dlaczego ŚWIADOMIE zdecydowałeś się na WG , skoro, jak wielokrotnie podkreślałeś, rachunki i komfort są dla Ciebie takie ważne.


Rachunki są dla mnie ważne jak chyba dla każdego. Ale to co ucieknie przez WG moim zdanie nie jest warte tych wydatków na zrobienie WM. Straty są tu i tam. W jednym przypadku mniejsze a w drugim większe. Ale czy to aż tak ważna różnica. Otworzę okno kiedy będę chciał, włącze klimę też. Rachunek przyjdzie i koniec. Ale czy warto kruszyć kopie o 50 czy 100 zł?

----------


## wg39070

> W większym musiałem poświęcić więcej czasu na utrzymanie, sprzątanie,  wiećej pieniędzy na ogrzanie.
> 
> Mieszkałem i wiem. Do tego dochodzi fakt, ze wolę mieć mniejsze powierzchnie wykończone materiału lepszej klasy, niż wieksze gorszymi.
> Za jakiś czas syn się usamodzielni, to po co mi większy dom ?
> 
> Ale nie o powierzchni domu jest to watek, a o wentylacji. W sumie to nie napisałeś, dlaczego ŚWIADOMIE zdecydowałeś się na WG , skoro, jak wielokrotnie podkreślałeś, rachunki i komfort są dla Ciebie takie ważne.


I jeszcze jedno. Mały jak i duży dom wykończyłbym materiałami tej samej, wysokiej klasy.

----------


## fotohobby

> Rachunki są dla mnie ważne jak chyba dla każdego. Ale to co ucieknie przez WG moim zdanie nie jest warte tych wydatków na zrobienie WM. Straty są tu i tam. W jednym przypadku mniejsze a w drugim większe. Ale czy to aż tak ważna różnica. Otworzę okno kiedy będę chciał, włącze klimę też. Rachunek przyjdzie i koniec. Ale czy warto kruszyć kopie o 50 czy 100 zł?


Ale jak obliczyłeś  te 50, czy 100 zł ?
Liczyłeś w ogole ?
Pytałem tez o OZC, co ono pokazuje ?

Poza tym to jakaś niekonsekwencja - innym doradzisz wymianę mocniejszego kotła na mniejszy, aby oszczędzić na rachunkach, a pózniej piszesz, ze nie warto kruszyć kopii o 100zl.

Tym bardziej, że wymiana kotła nie ma żadnego wpłyu na komfort mieszkania, a WM jednak tak.

----------


## wg39070

> Ale jak obliczyłeś  te 50, czy 100 zł ?
> Liczyłeś w ogole ?
> Pytałem tez o OZC, co ono pokazuje ?
> 
> 
> Poza tym to jakaś niekonsekwencja - innym doradzisz wymianę mocniejszego kotła na mniejszy, aby oszczędzić na rachunkach, a pózniej piszesz, ze nie warto kruszyć kopii o 100zl.
> 
> Tym bardziej, że wymiana kotła nie ma żadnego wpłyu na komfort mieszkania, a WM jednak tak.


Jak płaczą, że dużo pali to doradzam. 
A tak w ogóle to skończ juz k...wa z tymi obliczeniami.
Współczuję twoim domownikom jak latasz z kalkulatorem każdemu u dupy i sprawdzasz kiedy otworzy okno, żeby przypadkiem za duzo ciepła nie spier...ło. Bo wtedy cały misterny plan oszczędzania w pizdu.
Pieniądze to nie wszystko!

----------


## fotohobby

Mam WM, ale spokojnie, żona lubi otworzyć sobie wiosną , latem okno przed snem, czy po burzy. Zimą nie czuje takiej potrzeby, mimo iż była do tego przyzwyczajona w poprzednim domu.
Nie raz o tym pisałem - dlatego nie zrobiłem fixow.

Szkoda,  że nie potrafisz dyskutować merytorycznie, tylko zaczynasz domniemywać, jak wyglada moje życie,
Podobnie, jak pisałem, że zrobilbym WM nawet, gdyby nie odzyskiwala ani złotówki.
Pieniądze to nie wszystko.

PS zeby doradzać, warto coś policzyć, ewentualnie wcześniej dopytać. Juz pytałem o sens oszczędzenia 150zl przy cenie kotła 3500zl i przewidywanym czasie użytkowania 10-15lat.

----------


## przemo1

[QUOTE=fotohobby;7067920]YNie mam żadnego MDM, mam rodzine 2+1, przez ostatnie 3lata miałem okazję mieskać w nowym domu 190m2 i cieszę się, że juz nie muszę  :smile: 
Dlatego teŻ potrafię porównać komfort WM i WG.


Ale wielksc domu w przypadku wentylacji nic tu nie zmienia, w końcu za wszystko płacisz wiecej - za okna, tynki, za podłogówkę, więc i za za WM trzeba.
Ale jak juz pisałem i zyski z niej wtedy wzrastają.
Pisałeś, że masz policzone OZC, to straty na wentylacje masz podane. Jak je pomniejszysz o 70% to będzie Twoja oszczędność.[/QUOTE]
No nie do końca  :smile:  To będzie oszczędność w miesięcznych rachunkach, ale prawdziwa oszczędność (zysk) powinna uwzględnić amortyzację kosztów inwestycji w WM (oczywiście, na etapie projektu trzeba porównać koszty wykonania - np kominy przy WG). 
Ale nie ma o co kruszyć kopii - WG to przede wszystkim komfort - jedni go cenią bardziej inni mniej.

----------


## fotohobby

Oczywiście, z tym, ze akurat wg37090 nie zawsze zwraca uwagę na amortyzację kosztu zakupu, poza tym twierdzi, że o 50, czy 100zł nie na co kruszyć kopii, a to nie są poprawne kwoty   :smile: 

Oczywiście, czas zwrotu WM ROBIONEJ przez firmę i to mając juz wybudowane kanały WG (bo koncepcja sie w trakcie budowy zmieniła) wynosi jakieś 20 lat, wiec nie ma co go brać pod uwage.
Ale pieniądze to nie wszystko...

----------


## surgi22

Głowna przewaga WM nad WG jest taka że to ja a nie warunki otoczenia decyduję ile i kiedy nawiewać i wywiewać. Latem przy braku róznicy temperatur między domem a otoczeniem WG nie działa. Komfort zastosowania WM to - czyściej ( filtry ), dom bez owadów , ciszej ( okna szczelne ), bezpieczniej ( w lecie nie muszę zostawiać uchylonego okna aby wentylacja dziłała ) a kwestia oszczędności jest drugorzędna. Pieniądze to nie wszystko - ważny jest komfort .

----------


## mstopi

> ...W większym musiałem poświęcić więcej czasu na utrzymanie, sprzątanie,  wiećej pieniędzy na ogrzanie.
> Mieszkałem i wiem. Do tego dochodzi fakt, ze wolę mieć mniejsze powierzchnie wykończone materiału lepszej klasy, niż wieksze gorszymi.
> Za jakiś czas syn się usamodzielni, to po co mi większy dom .....


czy to jest pierwsze forum na jakim jesteś ?
Po co się tłumaczysz i karmisz trolla takiego jak wg39070 ?
Troll Cię pompuje i nie potrzebnie się tłumaczysz zaśmiecając forum. Jak go będziesz ignorować będzie jak w domu z rekuperatorem  :smile:  zniknie zaduch i smród  :wink:

----------


## wg39070

> czy to jest pierwsze forum na jakim jesteś ?
> Po co się tłumaczysz i karmisz trolla takiego jak wg39070 ?
> Troll Cię pompuje i nie potrzebnie się tłumaczysz zaśmiecając forum. Jak go będziesz ignorować będzie jak w domu z rekuperatorem  zniknie zaduch i smród


Sam jesteś troll! A zaduch i smród to może bije od Ciebie.
Moje zdanie na temat WM jest takie a nie inne. Jeśli ktoś ma WM to jego i tylko jego sprawa.
Forum jest jak dyskusja. Każdy przedstawia swoje racje. Po to właśnie jest forum.
I bardzo proszę mnie nie obrażać, bo ja w stosunku do Ciebie tego nie robię! Napisz lepiej co tam nabudowałeś (nazwa projektu), ocenimy i będziemy więcej wiedzieć o Tobie. A może też masz WG?

----------


## surgi22

kolego wg39070 - mowa Twoja zaiste ,,wielkomiejska ''  :cool:

----------


## mstopi

Wracając do tematu co proponujecie i z jakiego sklepu internetowego na zestaw taki ok 300 m3 do 10000zl? Mam wyliczenia kilku firm, nieznacznie się różniące, w cenie 15-20 tys.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wracając do tematu co proponujecie i z jakiego sklepu internetowego na zestaw taki ok 300 m3 do 10000zl? Mam wyliczenia kilku firm, nieznacznie się różniące, w cenie 15-20 tys.


A nie chciałbyś samemu się za to zabrać ? Rozłożenie kanałów wentylacyjnych jest bajecznie proste,projekt wentylacji możesz sam sobie wykonać na podstawie forum,kupisz jedynie reku,podepniesz sobie go do kanałów i do wtyczki i masz mnóstwo kasy zaoszczędzone,na 300m3 nie powinieneś wydać więcej niż 7000tys.zł z reku tak do 4000zł.

----------


## mstopi

Chciałbym zrobić samemu, mam kilka projektów z ofert które do mnie przysłano, mam też wykaz co i ile potrzeba i kurdę te same rzeczy np na allegro kosztują tyle samo. No dobra mogę jedynie zrezygnować z reku np AirPack 300V ale np VENTIFLEX VT-75 3 rolki po 50 m to coś czego nie da się pominąć w żadnej instalacji a to już jest około 2000 zł. 
Gdzie tu szukać oszczędności ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Chciałbym zrobić samemu, mam kilka projektów z ofert które do mnie przysłano, mam też wykaz co i ile potrzeba i kurdę te same rzeczy np na allegro kosztują tyle samo. No dobra mogę jedynie zrezygnować z reku np AirPack 300V ale np VENTIFLEX VT-75 3 rolki po 50 m to coś czego nie da się pominąć w żadnej instalacji a to już jest około 2000 zł. 
> Gdzie tu szukać oszczędności ?


A tu,termokontrol,50mb 408zl:
http://allegro.pl/kanal-wentylacyjny...961280058.html

Jak się chcę to się znajdzie  :wink: 
Nie wiem czemu każdy kto dostaje oferty zamiast szukać taniej rozkłada bezradnie ręce,ile macie latek  ?To Wasza kasa przecież.
Prowizje poproszę od tych 8 stowek  :wink:

----------


## MD.

> Chciałbym zrobić samemu, mam kilka projektów z ofert które do mnie przysłano, mam też wykaz co i ile potrzeba i kurdę te same rzeczy np na allegro kosztują tyle samo. No dobra mogę jedynie zrezygnować z reku np AirPack 300V ale np VENTIFLEX VT-75 3 rolki po 50 m to coś czego nie da się pominąć w żadnej instalacji a to już jest około 2000 zł. 
> Gdzie tu szukać oszczędności ?


Wyślij zapytanie do firmy, która handluje takimi rzeczami. Na wstępie dają 30-35% zniżki od cen katalogowych.

----------


## Arturo72

> ale np VENTIFLEX VT-75 3 rolki po 50 m to coś czego nie da się pominąć w żadnej instalacji a to już jest około 2000 zł. 
> Gdzie tu szukać oszczędności ?


A tu masz jeszcze taniej:
http://allegro.pl/przewod-wentylacyjny-75-pe-flex-1-gatunek-surowca-i5960989906.html
Czyli 3x50mb=1000zł i już masz 1000zł do przodu.
Proste ?
Wiesz teraz gdzie szukać oszczędności ?

----------


## mstopi

nie mam niczego na swoje usprawiedliwienie  :sad: 
Do tej pory wysyłałem plany do firm, które się zajmują rekuperacją. Mam od nich kilka planów jak zamontować, trochę się różnią ale ogólny zarys mam. Czy to wystarczy, wszędzie piszą o fachowym projekcie ale czuje w kościach, że to pic aby samemu nie robić. Czy w montażu i ustawieniu jest coś skomplikowanego ?  Na zdjęciach wygląda wszystko bardzo prosto. Jest jakaś strona godna uwagi? Na razie czytam tylko tutaj i na kilku stronach firm montażowych ale z oczywistych powodów tam nie ma nic dla bohaterów swojego domu  :wink: 
Jedno co znalazłem, to nie bardzo rekuperator powinien być w kotłowni na paliwo stałe. Według mnie będzie w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym. Góra nie będzie robiona przynajmniej na razie. Rury będą sobie leżały na stropie pod wełną, która będzie leżała na stropie a kiedyś tam w przyszłości wełna pójdzie w dach a rury będą w styropianie pod wylewką. Dobry pomysł ?

----------


## Arturo72

> nie mam niczego na swoje usprawiedliwienie 
> Do tej pory wysyłałem plany do firm, które się zajmują rekuperacją. Mam od nich kilka planów jak zamontować, trochę się różnią ale ogólny zarys mam. Czy to wystarczy, wszędzie piszą o fachowym projekcie ale czuje w kościach, że to pic aby samemu nie robić. Czy w montażu i ustawieniu jest coś skomplikowanego ?  Na zdjęciach wygląda wszystko bardzo prosto. Jest jakaś strona godna uwagi? Na razie czytam tylko tutaj i na kilku stronach firm montażowych ale z oczywistych powodów tam nie ma nic dla bohaterów swojego domu 
> Jedno co znalazłem, to nie bardzo rekuperator powinien być w kotłowni na paliwo stałe. Według mnie będzie w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym. Góra nie będzie robiona przynajmniej na razie. Rury będą sobie leżały na stropie pod wełną, która będzie leżała na stropie a kiedyś tam w przyszłości wełna pójdzie w dach a rury będą w styropianie pod wylewką. Dobry pomysł ?


A do czego Ci paliwo stałe ? Przecież to jest bardzo drogi system grzewczy. Ponownie policz i poszukaj bo w tej sprawie tez nie ma usprawiedliwienia  :wink: 
Projekt wentylacji możesz wykonać sobie jak najbardziej sam. Masz wytyczne normy dot.wentylacji pomieszczeń do tego prędkość powietrza w kanałach nie powinna przekraczać 3m/s.
Na forum masz wszystko jak co obliczac także szukaj.
Jak najbardziej rury mogą iść w izolacji pod wylewką.

----------


## jedrek188

> A do czego Ci paliwo stałe ? Przecież to jest bardzo drogi system grzewczy. Ponownie policz i poszukaj bo w tej sprawie tez nie ma usprawiedliwienia 
> Projekt wentylacji możesz wykonać sobie jak najbardziej sam. Masz wytyczne normy dot.wentylacji pomieszczeń do tego prędkość powietrza w kanałach nie powinna przekraczać 3m/s.
> Na forum masz wszystko jak co obliczac także szukaj.
> Jak najbardziej rury mogą iść w izolacji pod wylewką.


 drogi jak dla kogo..napewno nie dla mnie...

----------


## Arturo72

> drogi jak dla kogo..napewno nie dla mnie...


Kto potrafi liczyć to dla każdego.
Ale widać,że z umiejętnością liczenia różnie to bywa  :wink: 

Nie temat ale dla pokazania że z tym liczeniem jest źle pokażmy z czego składa się system grzewczy na paliwo stałe:
Kocioł na paliwo stałe+pomieszczenie dla kotła na paliwo stałe+komin.
Zatem jaki jest koszt w/w elementów ? Tylko nie mówcie,że przed wyborem projektu pomieszczenie na kocioł na paliwo stałe ktoś zrobi Wam je w gratisie  :wink: 
Jaki jest koszt wytworzenia 1kWh z paliwa stałego ?

----------


## jedrek188

To temat o wentylacji wiec nie zasmiecaj po 9 stronach o systemach grzewczych tylko badz tak mily i doradź koledzew kwestii wm...

----------


## qubic

z własnego domu mogę napisać, że gdyby nie WM z filtrami to każdej zimy oddychałbym "zdrowym" powietrzem z dodatkami dymu z węgla brunatnego sąsiada.
sąsiedzi bliżej tego zadymiarza są co roku po prostu "uwędzeni"

----------


## Darkat

> A nie chciałbyś samemu się za to zabrać ? Rozłożenie kanałów wentylacyjnych jest bajecznie proste,projekt wentylacji możesz sam sobie wykonać na podstawie forum,kupisz jedynie reku,podepniesz sobie go do kanałów i do wtyczki i masz mnóstwo kasy zaoszczędzone,na 300m3 nie powinieneś wydać więcej niż 7000tys.zł z reku tak do 4000zł.


Wiem że mój projekt WM od projektanta powiązanego z architektem za 500 zł  jest mocno przepłacony , ale aż tyle to nie wiedziałem  :tongue:  
Chciałem WM na etapie projektu budowlanego, bo mam nadzieję że to będzie lepsze rozwiązanie w realizacji. Chociaż jak widziałem w necie, jak z łatwością robią przewierty przez strop to chyba nie mam racji.
Na razie mój projekt jest w fazie konsultacji, więc do projektu WM jeszcze daleka droga. Ale gryzie mnie jeden problem, który pewnie rozwiąże projektant.. Dom ma być piętrowy typu kostka, do tego dwu-lokalowy, ale WM jedna wspólna. Rekuperator chciałbym na parterze w PG. Do rozłożenia wentylacji dla parteru można wykorzystać podłogę piętra . Ale co z piętrem. Są chyba 3 możliwości. W podwieszanym suficie, w stropie stropodachu oraz w ociepleniu stropodachu.W stropie odpada, nie chcę. W ociepleniu, chyba mostki będą. Do tego przedziurawiony strop dachu. Chyba jedynie podwieszany sufit, ale może się mylę

----------


## qubic

> Do rozłożenia wentylacji dla parteru można wykorzystać podłogę piętra . Ale co z piętrem. Są chyba 3 możliwości. W podwieszanym suficie, w stropie stropodachu oraz w ociepleniu stropodachu.W stropie odpada, nie chcę. W ociepleniu, chyba mostki będą. Do tego przedziurawiony strop dachu. Chyba jedynie podwieszany sufit, ale może się mylę


do rozłożenia wentylacji piętra też można wykorzystać podłogę piętra a potem tylko niewielka obudowa np. w rogu pokoju do puszczenia rur pod sufit.

----------


## Darkat

hmmm nie pomyślałem o tym. Chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie  :yes:

----------


## qubic

> hmmm nie pomyślałem o tym. Chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie


sam tak mam zrobione. dwa pokoje stykają się z garderobą więc rury są w garderobie na ścianach. w łazience wykorzystuję zabudowę toalety i puściłem wyżej.

----------


## K&M_M

> Temat: Jaki rodzaj wentylacji będzie najlepszy?


A więc moim skromnym zdaniem. 

Wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem to fajna sprawa ale grawitacyjna w domku jednorodzinnym to nie słoma z butów i jak jest zrobiona jak należy to jest dobrze. Można ją zawsze wspomóc i zrobić hybrydową. Poprzez prosty montaż na kominach wiatraków.

Denerwuje mnie ciągłe porównywanie niesprawnej i źle działającej grawitacyjnej z dobrze działającą mechaniczną. Dla kontrastu możemy porównać źle działająca mechaniczną z dobrze działającą grawitacyjną.

Kolejna sprawa jak ktoś ma duży dom i mieszka w np: 4 osoby to czy on potrzebuje wymuszonego obiegu by w domu było świeże powietrze? Ja rozumiem, że ludzie jak się budują to chcą mieć wszystko najlepsze i ma być super cacy najlepiej jak się da. Ale nie dajmy się zwariować wentylacja mechaniczna moim zdaniem w domu jednorodzinnym nie jest konieczna, no chyba, że masz smród za oknem i chcesz się od niego odciąć, ale jak masz las? po co się od niego odgradzać? Wentylacja mechaniczna jest niezbędna tam gdzie potrzeba dużej wymiany powietrza, gdzie przebywa dużo ludzi. Szkoły, galerie, urzędy itp. W domu grawitacyjna sobie poradzi, na okna można montować nawietrzniki ręczne,ciśnieniowe i jakieś tam jeszcze. Nie jest tak komfortowa jak mechaniczna, że zawsze działa z taką samą siłą no ale da się z tym żyć i to całkiem nie najgorzej.

Także odpowiadając na pytanie z topika KAŻDY zależy to od konkretnego domu i jego lokalizacji.

Aha i koszt montażu nigdy się nie zwróci poczytajcie w necie (niezależnie badania), no i pewnie te wszystkie wiatraki po kilku latach będą nieźle wyć+awarie, serwisy itp. Grawitacyjna działa za darmo kosztuje niewiele i nie wymaga prawie żadnej konserwacji i nie ma sobą lobby producentów i nikt jej nie broni i nie wychwala.

Pozdrawiam miłego dnia  :wink:

----------


## wg39070

> A więc moim skromnym zdaniem. 
> 
> Wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem to fajna sprawa ale grawitacyjna w domku jednorodzinnym to nie słoma z butów i jak jest zrobiona jak należy to jest dobrze. Można ją zawsze wspomóc i zrobić hybrydową. Poprzez prosty montaż na kominach wiatraków.
> 
> Denerwuje mnie ciągłe porównywanie niesprawnej i źle działającej grawitacyjnej z dobrze działającą mechaniczną. Dla kontrastu możemy porównać źle działająca mechaniczną z dobrze działającą grawitacyjną.
> 
> Kolejna sprawa jak ktoś ma duży dom i mieszka w np: 4 osoby to czy on potrzebuje wymuszonego obiegu by w domu było świeże powietrze? Ja rozumiem, że ludzie jak się budują to chcą mieć wszystko najlepsze i ma być super cacy najlepiej jak się da. Ale nie dajmy się zwariować wentylacja mechaniczna moim zdaniem w domu jednorodzinnym nie jest konieczna, no chyba, że masz smród za oknem i chcesz się od niego odciąć, ale jak masz las? po co się od niego odgradzać? Wentylacja mechaniczna jest niezbędna tam gdzie potrzeba dużej wymiany powietrza, gdzie przebywa dużo ludzi. Szkoły, galerie, urzędy itp. W domu grawitacyjna sobie poradzi, na okna można montować nawietrzniki ręczne,ciśnieniowe i jakieś tam jeszcze. Nie jest tak komfortowa jak mechaniczna, że zawsze działa z taką samą siłą no ale da się z tym żyć i to całkiem nie najgorzej.
> 
> Także odpowiadając na pytanie z topika KAŻDY zależy to od konkretnego domu i jego lokalizacji.
> ...


Nic dodać, nic ująć.

----------


## agusia59

Też się z tym zgadzam, że dobrze zrobiona wentylacja grawitacyjna jest ok. Dlatego taką będę mieć w domu. Tylko nie chcę nawietrzników w oknach i zastanawiam się czy robić czy nie robić w ścianach :/

----------


## wg39070

> Też się z tym zgadzam, że dobrze zrobiona wentylacja grawitacyjna jest ok. Dlatego taką będę mieć w domu. Tylko nie chcę nawietrzników w oknach i zastanawiam się czy robić czy nie robić w ścianach :/


No to przybywa zwolenników WG! Ja planuję normalne kratki wentylacyjne w przewodach wentylacyjnych. Kupię takie z żaluzją, żeby móc ją ewentualnie zamknąć w przypadku za dużego "hulania" wiatru. W łazienkach będzie wentylacja wymuszona czyli wiatraki elektryczne w ścianie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

A w lato wentylacja grawitacyjna na jakiej zasadzie działa ?  :wink: 
Skąd wentylacja będzie wiedziała,że trzeba wentylowac czy nie trzeba ?
Dziurawicie nowiuskie szczelne okna gdzie za szczelność ich płacicie ?

----------


## marcinollosso

> A więc moim skromnym zdaniem. 
> Denerwuje mnie ciągłe porównywanie niesprawnej i źle działającej grawitacyjnej z dobrze działającą mechaniczną. Dla kontrastu możemy porównać źle działająca mechaniczną z dobrze działającą grawitacyjną.


Dobrze działająca WG w nowym szczelnym domu? 




> Ale nie dajmy się zwariować wentylacja mechaniczna moim zdaniem w domu jednorodzinnym nie jest konieczna, no chyba, że masz smród za oknem i chcesz się od niego odciąć, ale jak masz las? po co się od niego odgradzać?


Hmm dla mnie to zupełnie odwrotnie, mając WM i las obok siebie to ciągle masz świeże powietrze w domu  :smile: 




> W domu grawitacyjna sobie poradzi, na okna można montować nawietrzniki ręczne,ciśnieniowe i jakieś tam jeszcze. Nie jest tak komfortowa jak mechaniczna, że zawsze działa z taką samą siłą no ale da się z tym żyć i to całkiem nie najgorzej.


Oczywiście że można, ręczne nawietrzaki? będziesz biegać i ciągle otwierać\zamykać z i tak marnym skutkiem? 




> Aha i koszt montażu nigdy się nie zwróci poczytajcie w necie (niezależnie badania), no i pewnie te wszystkie wiatraki po kilku latach będą nieźle wyć+awarie, serwisy itp. Grawitacyjna działa za darmo kosztuje niewiele i nie wymaga prawie żadnej konserwacji i nie ma sobą lobby producentów i nikt jej nie broni i nie wychwala.


Czy jak kupujesz samochód z klimą/bez klimy to oczekujesz że ta klima się zwróci? nie potrzeba niezależnych badań aby stwierdzić że nie...
WG kosztuje nie wiele ? proponuję jeszcze raz przeliczyć...
Co do konserwacji to na FM można raczej spotkać więcej tematów typu "wilgoć w domu co robić" niż "WM nie działa"

----------


## fotohobby

Przybywa mimo wszystko zwolenników WM.
Tradycyjna wentylacja jeszcze jakiś czas się utrzyma, jednak kiedyś nadejdzie taki dzień, że trudno będzie bez rekuperacji spełnić Warunki Techniczne budynku.
I trzeba bedzie ją instalować.

Oprócz oszczędności (w moim przypadku, przy ogrzewaniu gazem i 100m3/h rzędu 350-400zl) WM to większy komfort.
Mieszkałem w dwóch domach i w jednym mieszkaniu, wszędzie była WG.
W każdym z nich, nawet w ostatnim ostatnim domu, mimo, iż sypialnia miała 23m2 powietrze nad ranem było nieświeże.
Rozszczelnienie okien nie ratowało sytuacji, dopiero uchylenie. Ale kto uchyla okna, kiedy na zewnatrz -5C....?
Teraz tuż po przebudzeniu Odczuwam je jak po wietrzeniu.
Do tego parowanie luster i scian w łazience podcza prysznica... 
Wiatrołap, gdzie jesienią dosychaja buty i odzież....
Tam tez WM zmienia sytuację.

Moja matka, która jest szczególnie wyczulona na zapach psa (z tego tez powodu nie chce zwierzęcia w domu) była zaskoczona, że naszego terierka nie czuje.
Z zapachami z gotowania jest podobnie, jakoś sie po domu nie rozchodzą...

Alergicy mogą odpocząć od pyłków, które pozostają na filtrze...

Podłogówka, kominek, bezobsługowe źródło ciepła i WM - to cztery rzeczy, z  których bym nie zrezygnował i które musza być, jesli bym kiedyś znów budował dom.

----------


## fotohobby

> t
> 
> Kolejna sprawa jak ktoś ma duży dom i mieszka w np: 4 osoby to czy on potrzebuje wymuszonego obiegu by w domu było świeże powietrze? Ja rozumiem, że ludzie jak się budują to chcą mieć wszystko najlepsze i ma być super cacy najlepiej jak się da. Ale nie dajmy się zwariować wentylacja mechaniczna moim zdaniem w domu jednorodzinnym nie jest konieczna, no chyba, że masz smród za oknem i chcesz się od niego odciąć, ale jak masz las? po co się od niego odgradzać? 
> Pozdrawiam miłego dnia


A co Cię odgradza od leśnego powietrza w przypadku WM ?
Filtr, ktory kurz wyłapuje ?

----------


## K&M_M

Tak. Razem z kurzem zabiera pewnie zapach lasu. No chyba, że masz jakiś super specjalny leśny filtr który nie blokuje zapachów, albo sam pachnie.

----------


## fotohobby

"pewnie"
 :smile: 

Pod lasem nie mieszkam, ale po burzy czuje ten charakterystyczne zapach. 
Niestety, jak zima sąsiad zapali miałem, to tez czuje. Tylko filtr węglowy by pomógł.

Tak wiec, mylisz sie w tej kwestii

----------


## wg39070

> A w lato wentylacja grawitacyjna na jakiej zasadzie działa ? 
> Skąd wentylacja będzie wiedziała,że trzeba wentylowac czy nie trzeba ?
> Dziurawicie nowiuskie szczelne okna gdzie za szczelność ich płacicie ?


Ja się tym nie przejmuję. Tym bardziej Ty kolego nie powinieneś.

----------


## wg39070

> Przybywa mimo wszystko zwolenników WM.
> Tradycyjna wentylacja jeszcze jakiś czas się utrzyma, jednak kiedyś nadejdzie taki dzień, że trudno będzie bez rekuperacji spełnić Warunki Techniczne budynku.
> I trzeba bedzie ją instalować.
> 
> Oprócz oszczędności (w moim przypadku, przy ogrzewaniu gazem i 100m3/h rzędu 350-400zl) WM to większy komfort.
> Mieszkałem w dwóch domach i w jednym mieszkaniu, wszędzie była WG.
> W każdym z nich, nawet w ostatnim ostatnim domu, mimo, iż sypialnia miała 23m2 powietrze nad ranem było nieświeże.
> Rozszczelnienie okien nie ratowało sytuacji, dopiero uchylenie. Ale kto uchyla okna, kiedy na zewnatrz -5C....?
> Teraz tuż po przebudzeniu Odczuwam je jak po wietrzeniu.
> ...


A ja tam lubię zapach np. bigosu na suszonych grzybach w domu, więc zapachami się nie martwię.

----------


## wg39070

> "pewnie"
> 
> 
> Pod lasem nie mieszkam, ale po burzy czuje ten charakterystyczne zapach. 
> Niestety, jak zima sąsiad zapali miałem, to tez czuje. Tylko filtr węglowy by pomógł.
> 
> Tak wiec, mylisz sie w tej kwestii


Ten charakterystyczny zapach po burzy to ozon. Powstaje w wyniku wyładowań elektrycznych.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ten charakterystyczny zapach po burzy to ozon. Powstaje w wyniku wyładowań elektrycznych.


Brawo. Jeden z bardziej merytorycznych z Twoich wpisów w tym wątku  :wink:

----------


## wg39070

> Brawo. Jeden z bardziej merytorycznych z Twoich wpisów w tym wątku


Weź Ty się odczep ode mnie. Mieszkaj w swoich 106-ciu metrach kwadratowych i nie uszczęśliwiaj tym na siłę innych!
Ja mam dach kopertowy i nie próbuję innych do niego przekonać.
A może założysz sobie klimatyzację typu split inwerter - ba ja mam!

----------


## K&M_M

> Dobrze działająca WG w nowym szczelnym domu?


nie ma takiej, nie może być szczelny. Twój też nie jest zasysa powietrze w inny sposób.




> Oczywiście że można, ręczne nawietrzaki? będziesz biegać i ciągle otwierać\zamykać z i tak marnym skutkiem?


Tak będę biegać jak w telemango  :wink: 




> Co do konserwacji to na FM można raczej spotkać więcej tematów typu "wilgoć w domu co robić" niż "WM nie działa"


No właśnie bo albo robimy WM albo nic nie robimy. Jest coś pomiędzy, tylko trzeba się tym zainteresować i zrobić to dobrze .

Chodzi mi o to, że WM to mercedes ale można jeździć innym autem i to wcale nie oznacza grzyba,wilgoci,smrodu,wiatru na plecach,suchego powietrza, wody na oknach itd. Jak ktoś ma ograniczony budżet to może  sobie to podarować, krzywda mu się żadna nie stanie. Nie wiem jak z serwisowaniem WM no ale pewnie Panowie co to zakładali czy wyprodukowali chcieliby coś jeszcze zarobić co jakiś czas  :wink:  WG to zerowy koszt serwisowania. Także kto bogatemu zabroni  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Weź Ty się odczep ode mnie. Mieszkaj w swoich 106-ciu metrach kwadratowych i nie uszczęśliwiaj tym na siłę innych!
> Ja mam dach kopertowy i nie próbuję innych do niego przekonać.
> A może założysz sobie klimatyzację typu split inwerter - ba ja mam!




Jesli bedzie potrzebna - dlaczego nie. Zostawiłem sobie pod stropem zasilanie i sterowanie, a na zewnętrznej ścianie zasilanie dla jednostki zewnętrznej.
Chodzi właśnie o to, by ewentualny upgrade mogł być przeprowadzony łatwo i bezinwazyjnie.
Ewentualna zmiana z WG NA WM Juz taka prosta nie jest.

Czy ten tekst o 106 metrach mozna podpiąć pod "syndrom małego"  ?
 :Lol:

----------


## wg39070

> Jesli bedzie potrzebna - dlaczego nie. Zostawiłem sobie pod stropem zasilanie i sterowanie, a na zewnętrznej ścianie zasilanie dla jednostki zewnętrznej.
> Chodzi właśnie o to, by ewentualny upgrade mogł być przeprowadzony łatwo i bezinwazyjnie.
> Ewentualna zmiana z WG NA WM Juz taka prosta nie jest.
> 
> Czy ten tekst o 106 metrach mozna podpiąć pod "syndrom małego"  ?


Ostatnie zdanie bez komentarza. Nie będę zniżał się do Twojego poziomu, bo musiałbym się położyć.

----------


## fotohobby

To już nie pierwszy raz, kiedy z braku argumentów, odnosisz sie do tego, źe ktoś wybudował mniejszy dom.
Miałem to szczeście, że mogłem mieszkać w kilku domach, wiec wybrałem świadomie.

Ja nie kpię z nikogo, źe któż z oszczędności wybrał taki, a nie inny system ogrzewania, wentylacji itp.
Po prostu tym, którzy jeszcze przed takim wyborem stoją staram sie przedstawić jego zalety.

Nie każdy jak mu zapach bigosu i suszonych grzybów po chałupie chodzi  :smile:

----------


## rgal

> Jan-gaz czy Klimor nie kosztują 6 tyś. Chyba, że do jakiś dużych domów.


Możesz mi podać jakiś namiar na sprzedawcę gdzie kupię reku Jan-gaz lub Klimor poniżej 6tyś? Bo własnie stoję przed wyborem i widzę że wszystkie rekuperatory z automatycznym bypassem to wydatek od 6tys w górę (najtańczy Jan-gaz jaki znalazłem kosztuje 5900 ale ma ręczny bypass). Tutaj Jan-Gaz i Klimor oraz Airpacki wyglądają tak samo.

----------


## K&M_M

> Mieszkałem w dwóch domach i w jednym mieszkaniu, wszędzie była WG.
> W każdym z nich, nawet w ostatnim ostatnim domu, mimo, iż sypialnia miała 23m2 powietrze nad ranem było nieświeże.
> Rozszczelnienie okien nie ratowało sytuacji, dopiero uchylenie. Ale kto uchyla okna, kiedy na zewnatrz -5C....?
> Teraz tuż po przebudzeniu Odczuwam je jak po wietrzeniu.


Rozszczelnienie okna to lipa nie działa bo okno może się samo docisnąć. Trzeba montować nawiewniki. Ja też jestem uczulony na duchotę i lubię świeże powietrze zwłaszcza w sypialni. Z nawiewnikiem jest ok, rano czasem bywa lekko duszno ale mieszkałem w różnych miejscach i bywało z tym dużo gorzej niż u mnie. Po spaniu masz jak po wietrzeniu? zazdroszczę i trochę nie dowierzam   :wink: 





> Wiatrołap, gdzie jesienią dosychaja buty i odzież....
> Tam tez WM zmienia sytuację.


Tam też mam rozszczelnione  :wink:  nie śmierdzi.




> Z zapachami z gotowania jest podobnie, jakoś sie po domu nie rozchodzą...


od tego jest okap.

ps a z tym lasem to powiedzmy, że  WM vs WG na remis  :wink: 

edit:
W sypialni śpię z żoną i dwójką małych dzieci.

----------


## fotohobby

> Możesz mi podać jakiś namiar na sprzedawcę gdzie kupię reku Jan-gaz lub Klimor poniżej 6tyś? Bo własnie stoję przed wyborem i widzę że wszystkie rekuperatory z automatycznym bypassem to wydatek od 6tys w górę (najtańczy Jan-gaz jaki znalazłem kosztuje 5900 ale ma ręczny bypass). Tutaj Jan-Gaz i Klimor oraz Airpacki wyglądają tak samo.


Kinetic 250 - 4000zl
Kinetic 400 - 5600zł

Na wymiennikach Recair

----------


## K&M_M

Chociaż nie, nie odpuszczę z tym lasem. Bo jak jedziesz autem przez las i chcesz go poczuć to co robisz?
Podkręcasz wiatrak na maksa i wdychasz pełnymi płucami mówiąc..... mmmm ale pachnie  :big grin: 
Czy o zgrozo rozszczelniasz okno w aucie  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

Po pierwsze - piszę z pozycji użytkownika co czuć, przez WM i ze od zapachów nie odcina.
Po drugie - troche to akademickie rozważania, bo dotyczą drobnego procenta budujących.
Po trzecie - okna nawet przy WG można otworzyć.




> Po spaniu masz jak po wietrzeniu? zazdroszczę i trochę nie dowierzam


Rano wychodzę do WC, wracam i mam takie wrażenie. Na początku zerkałem na okna, czy żona z przyzwyczajenia nie uchyliła okna  :wink:

----------


## rgal

> Kinetic 250 - 4000zl
> Kinetic 400 - 5600zł
> 
> Na wymiennikach Recair


Dzięki, jakoś przeoczyłem te modele, generalnie widzę że nie Kinetic nie jest jakoś popularny, znaczy ciężko go znaleźć. lekkim minusem natomiast wg mnie jest brak nagrzewnicy elektrycznej ale to już jest do przeżycia, plusem jest natomiast dostępność wersji 250. Wersja 400 już się znacząco nie wyróżnia - Brink excellent 300 jest w podobnej cenie i ma juz nagrzewnicę.

----------


## Elfir

> (najtańczy Jan-gaz jaki znalazłem kosztuje 5900 ale ma ręczny bypass).


Ja mam reku bez by-passa. Najprostszy model.
Kupowałam razem z wykonawstwem instalacji, poprzez instalatora.
Wada to drogie filtry firmowe - przerabiam kupowane no-name przez allegro.

----------


## mstopi

a coś takiego jak Nagrzewnica kanałowa wodna fi 200 to dobre rozwiązanie ? Nie wiem czy można wkleić link do allegro. 
To wydaje mi się lepsze rozwiązanie niż nagrzewnica elektryczna która jest w rekuperatorze i do tego miałbym całą zimę podgrzewane powietrze. 
jak znam życie to zaraz ktoś to bardzo skrytykuje...

----------


## protas00

Jeżeli mogę się dorzucić, to równiez poleciłbym mechaniczną. Obecnie z takiej korzystamy i nie mamy żadnych problemów. W porprzednim miejscu, gdzie mieszkaliśmy z żoną była naturalna i zawsze jakiś problem typu pleśń.

----------


## brylekpl

> A więc moim skromnym zdaniem. 
> 
> Wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem to fajna sprawa ale grawitacyjna w domku jednorodzinnym to nie słoma z butów i jak jest zrobiona jak należy to jest dobrze. Można ją zawsze wspomóc i zrobić hybrydową. Poprzez prosty montaż na kominach wiatraków.
> 
> Denerwuje mnie ciągłe porównywanie niesprawnej i źle działającej grawitacyjnej z dobrze działającą mechaniczną. Dla kontrastu możemy porównać źle działająca mechaniczną z dobrze działającą grawitacyjną.
> 
> Kolejna sprawa jak ktoś ma duży dom i mieszka w np: 4 osoby to czy on potrzebuje wymuszonego obiegu by w domu było świeże powietrze? Ja rozumiem, że ludzie jak się budują to chcą mieć wszystko najlepsze i ma być super cacy najlepiej jak się da. Ale nie dajmy się zwariować wentylacja mechaniczna moim zdaniem w domu jednorodzinnym nie jest konieczna, no chyba, że masz smród za oknem i chcesz się od niego odciąć, ale jak masz las? po co się od niego odgradzać? Wentylacja mechaniczna jest niezbędna tam gdzie potrzeba dużej wymiany powietrza, gdzie przebywa dużo ludzi. Szkoły, galerie, urzędy itp. W domu grawitacyjna sobie poradzi, na okna można montować nawietrzniki ręczne,ciśnieniowe i jakieś tam jeszcze. Nie jest tak komfortowa jak mechaniczna, że zawsze działa z taką samą siłą no ale da się z tym żyć i to całkiem nie najgorzej.
> 
> Także odpowiadając na pytanie z topika KAŻDY zależy to od konkretnego domu i jego lokalizacji.
> ...


Wtrące swoje 3 grosze do tematu. Mieszkam w domu od niecalego roku. Dom ma WM i moje spostrzezenia sa takie: 
- Swiezosci powietrza o poranku w sypialni nie zapewni żadna grawitacja. Po prostu śmierdzi. Obecnie jak sie budze to jest super klimat w pokoju - i tylko za ten jeden punkt warto zalozyc WM nie zważając czy sie zwroci czy nie.
- W domu malo sie kurzy a mieszkajac pod lasem mam mniej much/komarow/owadow bez koniecznosci montazu moskitier
- Dla alergikow to jednak wiekszosc pylkow pozostaje na filtrze
- Smrody z podwórka dosc ciezko odseparować - filtr  nie zawsze zdaje egzamin a jonizatory to juz dosc duzy koszt. 

Z minusow to trzbea uwazac gdzie sie umiejscawia nawiewy. u mnie po zmianie planu aranzacji salonu są dokladnie nad sofą a ze z estetycznych wzgledow zastapilem anemostaty stalowymi kratkami to wieje prosto w dół w glowe lub plecy - wlasnie zmienam kratki na takie ktore rozdmuchuja na boki a nie w dol wiec temat sie naprawi.
Liczylem ze latem mozna schlodzic wnetrze przez noc ale jest to mrzonka
Podobnie myslalem ze do kanalow da sie podlaczyc klime - to tez mrzonka wiec bede montowal inwerterz klimy w sypialniach.

Podsumowujac - WM daje b. duzy komfort, zwlaszcza w sypialniach i z tego powodu warta jest zamontowania.

----------


## wg39070

> Wtrące swoje 3 grosze do tematu. Mieszkam w domu od niecalego roku. Dom ma WM i moje spostrzezenia sa takie: 
> - Swiezosci powietrza o poranku w sypialni nie zapewni żadna grawitacja. Po prostu śmierdzi. Obecnie jak sie budze to jest super klimat w pokoju - i tylko za ten jeden punkt warto zalozyc WM nie zważając czy sie zwroci czy nie.
> - W domu malo sie kurzy a mieszkajac pod lasem mam mniej much/komarow/owadow bez koniecznosci montazu moskitier
> - Dla alergikow to jednak wiekszosc pylkow pozostaje na filtrze
> - Smrody z podwórka dosc ciezko odseparować - filtr  nie zawsze zdaje egzamin a jonizatory to juz dosc duzy koszt. 
> 
> Z minusow to trzbea uwazac gdzie sie umiejscawia nawiewy. u mnie po zmianie planu aranzacji salonu są dokladnie nad sofą a ze z estetycznych wzgledow zastapilem anemostaty stalowymi kratkami to wieje prosto w dół w glowe lub plecy - wlasnie zmienam kratki na takie ktore rozdmuchuja na boki a nie w dol wiec temat sie naprawi.
> Liczylem ze latem mozna schlodzic wnetrze przez noc ale jest to mrzonka
> Podobnie myslalem ze do kanalow da sie podlaczyc klime - to tez mrzonka wiec bede montowal inwerterz klimy w sypialniach.
> ...



Ja w nowym domu (E-143) mam wentylację grawitacyjną. Zamówiłem do tego klimatyzator split inverter LG ArtCool Slim.

----------


## Marysiaa456

Zauważyłam, że ostatnio dość często trafiam na temat rekuperatorów. Jesteśmy z moim chłopakiem na etapie budowania domu i któryś z fachowców już wspominał o rekuperacji. Byłam świadkiem dość dziwnej sytuacji, bo chwilę później drugi pan z ekipy zapytał "to jak, montujemy wentylacje tradycyjna?" I nie wiem skąd ta jego pewność, czy nadal dużo ludzi ją stosuje czy (tu raczej wątpię) pan nie słyszał o rekuperacji. Przeglądnęłam już kilka for i artykułów na ten temat, ale nadal nie jestem zbyt przekonana, bo przez tyle lat funkcjonowała grawitacyjna i było dobrze i teraz nagle się okazuje, że ona wcale taka fajna nie jest? Przepraszam za może trywialne pytania, ale o rekuperacji wiem tylko tyle, co przeczytałam. Ten artykuł do mnie przemawia: http://kb.pl/teksty/2016/02/16/jeden...a-nowego-domu/ bo siłą rzeczy nie chcę mieć wilgoci w domu, a skoro koszty są podobne... Wiem, że już rozwijaliście ten wątek tutaj, ale piszecie takim żargonem, że zwyczajnie nie rozumiem, co piszecie, więc jakby się dało troszkę prościej...  :big tongue:

----------


## wg39070

> Zauważyłam, że ostatnio dość często trafiam na temat rekuperatorów. Jesteśmy z moim chłopakiem na etapie budowania domu i któryś z fachowców już wspominał o rekuperacji. Byłam świadkiem dość dziwnej sytuacji, bo chwilę później drugi pan z ekipy zapytał "to jak, montujemy wentylacje tradycyjna?" I nie wiem skąd ta jego pewność, czy nadal dużo ludzi ją stosuje czy (tu raczej wątpię) pan nie słyszał o rekuperacji. Przeglądnęłam już kilka for i artykułów na ten temat, ale nadal nie jestem zbyt przekonana, bo przez tyle lat funkcjonowała grawitacyjna i było dobrze i teraz nagle się okazuje, że ona wcale taka fajna nie jest? Przepraszam za może trywialne pytania, ale o rekuperacji wiem tylko tyle, co przeczytałam. Ten artykuł do mnie przemawia: http://kb.pl/teksty/2016/02/16/jeden...a-nowego-domu/ bo siłą rzeczy nie chcę mieć wilgoci w domu, a skoro koszty są podobne... Wiem, że już rozwijaliście ten wątek tutaj, ale piszecie takim żargonem, że zwyczajnie nie rozumiem, co piszecie, więc jakby się dało troszkę prościej...


Lobby producentów rekuperatorów i elementów składowych WM jest potężne. Powiedział bym, że życie normalnych ludzi opanowała ciemna strona mocy lobbystów. Wszyscy wokół mnie mają rolety zewnętrzne. Ja nie mam. I kto wg obiegowych opinii jest nie normalny? Oczywiście, że ja! Nikt wokół nie ma klimatyzacji w domu, a ja mam. I znowu to samo!
Każdy robi wedle własnego uznania i poczucia komfortu. Jestem teraz na etapie tynków wewnętrznych. Jak powiedziałem majstrowi od tynkarzy, żeby zrobili w miarę równo bo nie chcę żadnych gładzi gipsowych, to zrobił takie oczy jakby diabła zobaczył. Stwierdził wręcz, że tak się nie robi! A ja robię tak jak mi się podoba. Nie chcę gładzi, bo po prostu mi się nie podobają. I znowu jestem tym "innym".
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fotohobby

Wentylacjacja grawitacyjna "jakoś" funkcjonuje - raz lepiej, raz gorzej, wiekszej kontroli sie nad nią nie ma.
Równie dobrze możesz zastanawiać się, dlaczego jeździmy samochodami, skoro tyle lat funkcjonowało przemieszczanie się na koniu i było dobrze...

Każdy sam określa swoje potrzeby i czy jest w stanie wydać określoną ilość pieniędzy, aby później mieć lepszą wentylacje domu i nieco zredukowane rachunki za ogrzewanie.

----------


## wg39070

> Wentylacjacja grawitacyjna "jakoś" funkcjonuje - raz lepiej, raz gorzej, wiekszej kontroli sie nad nią nie ma.
> Równie dobrze możesz zastanawiać się, dlaczego jeździmy samochodami, skoro tyle lat funkcjonowało przemieszczanie się na koniu i było dobrze...
> 
> Każdy sam określa swoje potrzeby i czy jest w stanie wydać określoną ilość pieniędzy, aby później mieć lepszą wentylacje domu i nieco zredukowane rachunki za ogrzewanie.


A srać na rachunki. Pieniądze to nie wszystko!

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> A srać na rachunki. Pieniądze to nie wszystko!


Pieniądze to nie wszystko ale warto patrzeć perspektywistycznie bo kiedyś na emeryturce może być ciężko...nie mówię że każdemu. Co do WG a WM z rekuperacją. To ja akurat "dorabiałem" rekuperację mając wcześniej grawitacyjną i wtedy najlepiej poznać różnicę między tymi dwoma rozwiązaniami. Nie ma dla mnie teraz zdrowego i energooszczędnego domu bez wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją lub bez (czytaj inny system dogrzewania powietrza). I wcale nie musi być droga bo bywa i tańsza jak pozbędzizemy się kominów itd.

----------


## brylekpl

Ludzie obchodzili sie z grawitacyjna bo po prostu innej nie bylo. Kiedys jezdzili bryczkami bo nie bylo aut.
Ja po wprowadzce do domu z WM jestem pewien ze drugi raz na 200% tez bym tak zrobil. Komfort swiezego powietrzajaki jest przy WM nie da sioeniczym innym zastapic.





> Zauważyłam, że ostatnio dość często trafiam na temat rekuperatorów. Jesteśmy z moim chłopakiem na etapie budowania domu i któryś z fachowców już wspominał o rekuperacji. Byłam świadkiem dość dziwnej sytuacji, bo chwilę później drugi pan z ekipy zapytał "to jak, montujemy wentylacje tradycyjna?" I nie wiem skąd ta jego pewność, czy nadal dużo ludzi ją stosuje czy (tu raczej wątpię) pan nie słyszał o rekuperacji. Przeglądnęłam już kilka for i artykułów na ten temat, ale nadal nie jestem zbyt przekonana, bo przez tyle lat funkcjonowała grawitacyjna i było dobrze i teraz nagle się okazuje, że ona wcale taka fajna nie jest? Przepraszam za może trywialne pytania, ale o rekuperacji wiem tylko tyle, co przeczytałam. Ten artykuł do mnie przemawia: http://kb.pl/teksty/2016/02/16/jeden...a-nowego-domu/ bo siłą rzeczy nie chcę mieć wilgoci w domu, a skoro koszty są podobne... Wiem, że już rozwijaliście ten wątek tutaj, ale piszecie takim żargonem, że zwyczajnie nie rozumiem, co piszecie, więc jakby się dało troszkę prościej...

----------


## fotohobby

> A srać na rachunki. Pieniądze to nie wszystko!


Oczywiście, liczy się też komfort  :smile: 
Choć.... mógłbym tu przytoczyć Twoją wypowiedż, jak to miło płaci się niższe rachunki  :smile: 
I ile to warto zainwestować, żeby je choc o 200zl rocznie obniźyc  :Lol: 

Poza oszczędnościami liczy się też skuteczność wentylacji i jej komfort, a tu tradycyjne rozwiazanie jest po prostu gorsze.

----------


## imrahil

zgadzam się - komfort przy WM jest nieporównywalnie większy niż przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej. jak dla kogoś koszt eksploatacji nie gra roli, to niech sobie zainstaluje wentylację mechaniczną bez wymiennika ciepła (dwa wentylatory) - zawsze będzie to bardziej komfortowe rozwiązanie niż niedziałająca latem i wiosną wentylacja grawitacyjna.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> zgadzam się - komfort przy WM jest nieporównywalnie większy niż przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej. jak dla kogoś koszt eksploatacji nie gra roli, to niech sobie zainstaluje wentylację mechaniczną bez wymiennika ciepła (dwa wentylatory) - zawsze będzie to bardziej komfortowe rozwiązanie niż niedziałająca latem i wiosną wentylacja grawitacyjna.


Ileż ten wymiennik będzie kosztował jakby ktoś samoróbkę robił nawet  :smile: ... a na tanim reku też będzie różnica.

----------


## ewelina.forysz

W domku jednorodzinnym z kominkiem wentylacja z rekuperacją to podstawa.Kiedyś o tym nikt nie myślał, ale dziś to standard.Mam taką wentylację od dwóch lat i oszczędzam na ogrzewaniu ok 15%

----------


## wg39070

> W domku jednorodzinnym z kominkiem wentylacja z rekuperacją to podstawa.Kiedyś o tym nikt nie myślał, ale dziś to standard.Mam taką wentylację od dwóch lat i oszczędzam na ogrzewaniu ok 15%


Mam kominek z płaszczem i nie mam WM. Jestem w jakiś sposób gorszy?
Masz w domu klimatyzator? Ja mam. Według mnie to podstawa!
Kto ma rację? Nikt! Gadka szmatka!

----------


## brylekpl

z tym oszczedzaniem 15% to nie ma szans. Wlasciwei oszczednosci sa wlasciwie nieprzeliczalne, zwlaszcza jak sie kominkiem grzeje, ale ten komfort.....

----------


## Elfir

Moja prababcia nosiła wodę ze studni i chodziła do wychodka za stodołą. Czy była w jakiś sposób gorsza?

----------


## surgi22

Na pewno miała mniejsze rachunki za wodę  :cool:

----------


## Konsultant marki Junkers

> Jeżeli mogę się dorzucić, to równiez poleciłbym mechaniczną. Obecnie z takiej korzystamy i nie mamy żadnych problemów. W porprzednim miejscu, gdzie mieszkaliśmy z żoną była naturalna i zawsze jakiś problem typu pleśń.


Witam, 
Jak słusznie napisał protas00, wykorzystanie wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperatorem jest komfortowym oraz ekonomicznie uzasadnionym rozwiązaniem doprowadzenia świeżego powietrza do budynku. Jeżeli szuka Pan sprawdzonego rekuperatora, to polecam urządzenie marki Junkers - AerastarComfort. Rekuperator wyróżnia wysoka efektywność odzysku ciepła wynosząca nawet do 90% oraz bardzo cicha praca .Więcej informacji o produkcie można znaleźć na stronie internetowej: http://www.junkers.pl/produkty/rekup...arcomfort.html. 
Chętnie odpowiem na ewentualne pytania. 
Pozdrawiam, 
________________________________ 
Konsultant marki Junkers

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jaka jest przybliżona cena Waszego cuda?
Co do sprawności to każda firma reklamuje swoje reku w podobny sposób.
Nie wie tylko dlaczego w sterowniku nie można odczytać temp. powietrza na czerpni i wyrzutni. Poznalibyśmy wtedy rzeczywistą sprawność jednostki :mad:

----------


## K&M_M

> Mam taką wentylację od dwóch lat i oszczędzam na ogrzewaniu ok 15%


ja oszczędzam 100% kosztów serwisowania do końca życia i 100% kosztów instalacji i 100% zużycia energii potrzebnej do pracy instalacji 365 dni w roku. Co do oszczędności to od kilku miesięcy śledzę na tym forum zużycie gazu i nie zauważyłem różnicy między domami z GW a WM. Sorry ale różnica w praktyce jest marginalna. Koszt ogrzania mojego domu przez cały sezon to jakieś 1000zł innych podobnie w zależności od wielkości ile oszczędzisz? 15% wątpię ale ok, czyli 150zł na rok. Jaki jest koszt serwisowania,filtrów,prądu na rok? Zwłaszcza prąd mnie ciekawi bo musi brać sporo. No i oczywiście urządzenie będzie pracować bezawaryjnie do końca świata. Miłego oszczędzania  :smile: 

ps. WM jest spoko ale nie do oszczędzania!!! i nie do domku jednorodzinnego. Do szkoły,teatru,galerii handlowej itp tam gdzie jest potrzeba dużej wymiany powietrza. Ale wiem ... producenci nie mogą się mylić,grzyb,smród i słoma w butach to WG.

ps2. moja instalacja jest 100% ekologiczna i przyjazna środowisku powinienem dostać jakieś unijne wsparcie ... ale WG nikt nie lobbuje...

----------


## Elfir

o ile ci grawitacyjna w ogóle działa przy różnicach ciśnień atmosferycznych i szczelnych oknach. 
Chyba, że kupiłeś szczelne okna tylko po to, by stale je mieć rozszczelnione i co jakiś czas wietrzyć?

----------


## fotohobby

> ja oszczędzam 100% kosztów serwisowania do końca życia i 100% kosztów instalacji i 100% zużycia energii potrzebnej do pracy instalacji 365 dni w roku. Co do oszczędności to od kilku miesięcy śledzę na tym forum zużycie gazu i nie zauważyłem różnicy między domami z GW a WM.


Takie śledzenie,to możesz sobie włożyć....
No, chyba, ze mamy na Forum dwa identyczne domy, tak samo ocieplone i leżące w tej samej strefie klimatycznej.

Natomiast masz rację, że często oszczędności bywają iluzoryczne - bierze się to stad, ze często domy z WG nie są wentylowane normowo, tylko przewietrzanie, raz, dwa razy na dobę. 
Tak bywa u mojej rodzimy, czy u rodziców - po wietrzeniu jest OK, ale pomiędzy nie bardzo...

----------


## kemot_p

> Natomiast masz rację, że często oszczędności bywają iluzoryczne - bierze się to stad, ze często domy z WG nie są wentylowane normowo, tylko przewietrzanie, raz, dwa razy na dobę. 
> Tak bywa u mojej rodzimy, czy u rodziców - po wietrzeniu jest OK, ale pomiędzy nie bardzo...


A jak wyglądać powinno normowe wietrzenie domów z WG i czy to jest w ogóle mierzalne? Czy oprócz tego, że są kratki trzeba również otwierać okna? Pytam serio, bo wychowałem się w domu z WG, raczej ciepłym (ściana 3-warstwowa z 5 cm styro w środku i 6 na elewacji), okna Sokółka nie wiem jaki model, ale najlepszy jaki wtedy był (1998 rok). I u nas okien się nie otwierało, samo działanie kratek wystarczało. Dopiero jak trafiłem na FM, dowiedziałem się, że przy WG trzeba otwierać okna  :wink: .

----------


## fotohobby

Permanentny mikrouchyl, cięte uszczelki, nawietrzaki.
Pomierzyć, ani sterować się tym nie da.

----------


## wg39070

> ja oszczędzam 100% kosztów serwisowania do końca życia i 100% kosztów instalacji i 100% zużycia energii potrzebnej do pracy instalacji 365 dni w roku. Co do oszczędności to od kilku miesięcy śledzę na tym forum zużycie gazu i nie zauważyłem różnicy między domami z GW a WM. Sorry ale różnica w praktyce jest marginalna. Koszt ogrzania mojego domu przez cały sezon to jakieś 1000zł innych podobnie w zależności od wielkości ile oszczędzisz? 15% wątpię ale ok, czyli 150zł na rok. Jaki jest koszt serwisowania,filtrów,prądu na rok? Zwłaszcza prąd mnie ciekawi bo musi brać sporo. No i oczywiście urządzenie będzie pracować bezawaryjnie do końca świata. Miłego oszczędzania 
> 
> ps. WM jest spoko ale nie do oszczędzania!!! i nie do domku jednorodzinnego. Do szkoły,teatru,galerii handlowej itp tam gdzie jest potrzeba dużej wymiany powietrza. Ale wiem ... producenci nie mogą się mylić,grzyb,smród i słoma w butach to WG.
> 
> ps2. moja instalacja jest 100% ekologiczna i przyjazna środowisku powinienem dostać jakieś unijne wsparcie ... ale WG nikt nie lobbuje...


Też mam WG. To fakt, trudno lobbować WG, która to jest za darmo i nie da się na niej zarobić.

----------


## K&M_M

Siedzę sobie teraz przy uchylonym oknie i lekkim przeciągu, więc o jakim zaduchu mówimy? W zimie w mrozy WG działa najmocniej ale można to ograniczać, okna połaciowe i zwykłe mam ze sterowanymi rozszelnieniami. Może w kanadyjce to byłby problem ale w tradycyjnym budownictwie gdzie masz nagrzane wszystkie mury napływ niewielkiej ilości zimnego powietrza nie robi większej różnicy. Wiem 35% tracimy przez WG czyli jakieś 350zł na rok koszmar. Utrzymanie Reku na rok to pewnie ta kwota jak nie lepiej Zresztą nie chce mi się wierzyć w te 35% to chyba wtedy jak mamy przeciągi. Najprostsze rozwiązania jeśli działają są najlepsze i tyle. 
W sypialni po nocy przy zamkniętych oknach faktycznie bywa duszno jeśli nie ma wiatru albo mrozu, rozwiązania widzę u siebie dwa uchylone okno. Albo  przez sufit w sypialni na strych i do wentylacji poprowadzić rurę i zrobić wentylację wymuszoną włączaną czasowym sterownikiem (za 10zł) jak idę spać. Proste tanie i działa kiedy chcę.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nie do końca za darmo, jakieś koszta materiału i robocizny ponieść musisz. Prawdą jest, że koszt kominów wentylacyjnych i robocizny jest o wiele mniejszy niż przy WM.

----------


## wg39070

> Permanentny mikrouchyl, cięte uszczelki, nawietrzaki.
> Pomierzyć, ani sterować się tym nie da.


A czy wszystkim musimy sterować? O niektórych rzeczach pragnę zapomnieć po ukończeniu budowy. Mają działać i niekoniecznie muszę w to działanie ingerować. Dąże do posiadania jak najmniejszej liczby skomplikowanych systemów, które mogą ulec awarii. Proste metody są najlepsze. Nie należę do grona ludzi uwielbiających wszech obecną automatykę.

----------


## Slyder

czyli najlepiej palenisko w środku jaskini. To się nigdy nie popsuje  :smile: . A tak wracając do tematu według moich obserwacji wentylacja grawitacyjna działa lepiej przy większych domach. Przy małych są zbyt duże skoki wilgotności i tutaj nie ma przebacz albo uchylasz okno i wietrzysz co chwile albo masz zaduch i pleśń.

----------


## wg39070

> czyli najlepiej palenisko w środku jaskini. To się nigdy nie popsuje . A tak wracając do tematu według moich obserwacji wentylacja grawitacyjna działa lepiej przy większych 
> domach. Przy małych są zbyt duże skoki wilgotności i tutaj nie ma przebacz albo uchylasz okno i wietrzysz co chwile albo masz zaduch i pleśń.


Powiedział co wiedział! Według Ciebie wszyscy użytkownicy niedużych domów z WG mają zaduch i pleśń? Większych bzdur nie czytałem. A z przykładem ogniska to już przeszedłeś samego siebie.

----------


## mstopi

czy ta rozmowa ma jakiś sens, każdy wybiera co chce lub na co go stać. Tak samo jak temat co wybrać: ceramikę, silikaty czy beton komórkowy. Czy temat: brzoza, strzały, bomba  :smile:   Nikt nikogo nie przekona., każdy ma rację i będzie to udowadniał jak np. Macierewicz  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

a ja siedzę przy zamkniętym oknie, ale z WM, mam włączone światło i żaden komar mi niestraszny  :smile:

----------


## wg39070

> a ja siedzę przy zamkniętym oknie, ale z WM, mam włączone światło i żaden komar mi niestraszny


A ja mam moskitiery. Efekt ten sam tylko o wiele taniej. A i świeże powietrze wpadnie do salonu przez duże przesuwne drzwi.

----------


## Elfir

przez WM też wpada świeże powietrze  :smile: 

A moskitiery - cóż, kto lubi.

----------


## wg39070

> przez WM też wpada świeże powietrze 
> 
> 
> A moskitiery - cóż, kto lubi.


No wpada, rurą fi 125. Przy moim 3 metrowym hst to faktyczne ogromny powiew wieczornej bryzy.

----------


## link2jack

> A ja mam moskitiery. Efekt ten sam tylko o wiele taniej. A i świeże powietrze wpadnie do salonu przez duże przesuwne drzwi.


Pomijając aspekt tego że negujesz wentylację mechaniczną to jakoś nie wyobrażam sobie moskitiery w zajebistym hst.

----------


## K&M_M

Czytając te wpisy dochodzę do wniosku, żę WM jest dla ludzi nowoczesnych, postępowych, lubiących wszelkie nowinki, otwartych na nowości a posiadanie WM nobilituje i odgradza szerokim murem od plebsu,  innymi słowy klient idealny  :smile:  idę rozpalać ognisko, zdrapywać grzyba i skórę niedźwiedzia przetrzepać  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Czytając te wpisy dochodzę do wniosku, żę WM jest dla ludzi nowoczesnych, postępowych, lubiących wszelkie nowinki, otwartych na nowości a posiadanie WM nobilituje i odgradza szerokim murem od plebsu,  innymi słowy klient idealny  idę rozpalać ognisko, zdrapywać grzyba i skórę niedźwiedzia przetrzepać


WM jest dla ludzi ceniących sobie komfort życia,tacy są wśród plebsu jak i wśród nowobogadzkich.

----------


## wg39070

> WM jest dla ludzi ceniących sobie komfort życia,tacy są wśród plebsu jak i wśród nowobogadzkich.


Pomiędzy plebsem a nowobogackimi są jeszcze ludzie rozsądni.

----------


## fotohobby

> A czy wszystkim musimy sterować? O niektórych rzeczach pragnę zapomnieć po ukończeniu budowy. Mają działać i niekoniecznie muszę w to działanie ingerować. Dąże do posiadania jak najmniejszej liczby skomplikowanych systemów, które mogą ulec awarii. Proste metody są najlepsze. Nie należę do grona ludzi uwielbiających wszech obecną automatykę.



Nie mam żadnej automatyki. Mam strumień powietrza 100m3/h.
Zimą, latem, za dnia, czy w nocy.

----------


## Arturo72

> Pomiędzy plebsem a nowobogackimi są jeszcze ludzie rozsądni.


Wśród rozsądnych są też tacy co cenią sobie komfort życia lub kładą laske na to.

----------


## wg39070

> Nie mam żadnej automatyki. Mam strumień powietrza 100m3/h.
> Zimą, latem, za dnia, czy w nocy.


Możesz napisać, ile prądu zjada WM w Twoim przypadku?

----------


## fotohobby

> Siedzę sobie teraz przy uchylonym oknie i lekkim przeciągu, więc o jakim zaduchu mówimy? W zimie w mrozy WG działa najmocniej ale można to ograniczać, okna połaciowe i zwykłe mam ze sterowanymi rozszelnieniami. Może w kanadyjce to byłby problem ale w tradycyjnym budownictwie gdzie masz nagrzane wszystkie mury napływ niewielkiej ilości zimnego powietrza nie robi większej różnicy. Wiem 35% tracimy przez WG czyli jakieś 350zł na rok koszmar. Utrzymanie Reku na rok to pewnie ta kwota jak nie lepiej Zresztą nie chce mi się wierzyć w te 35% to chyba wtedy jak mamy przeciągi. Najprostsze rozwiązania jeśli działają są najlepsze i tyle. 
> W sypialni po nocy przy zamkniętych oknach faktycznie bywa duszno jeśli nie ma wiatru albo mrozu, rozwiązania widzę u siebie dwa uchylone okno. Albo  przez sufit w sypialni na strych i do wentylacji poprowadzić rurę i zrobić wentylację wymuszoną włączaną czasowym sterownikiem (za 10zł) jak idę spać. Proste tanie i działa kiedy chcę.


To, czy masz kanadyjke, czy dom murowany nie ma znaczenia, strumień ciepłego powietrza, opuszczający Twoj dom bez odzysku zabierze tyle samo energii.
Mieszkałem w domach z WG o wiekszej kubaturze, niż teraz i budząc się rano czułem z sypialni zaduch.
Teraz tego nie ma. 
Bo mam te 100m3/h.
Gdybym miał taka wymianę powietrza bez odzysku, to zapłaciłbym 300zł wiecej.

W moim starym domu miałem psa i moja matka zawsze wchodząc do domu brała do ręki odświeżacz powietrza.
Teraz wchodząc do mnie pyta do robię, że nie czuć zwierzęcia.
To po prostu działa.

Rozumiem, że nie każdy widzi potrzebę przeznaczenia na to srodków. Bo przecież zawsze miał WG i żył.
No, ale z reguły przy budowie jest tak, że jak sie wyda więcej, to można mieć coś lepszego.

----------


## fotohobby

> Możesz napisać, ile prądu zjada WM w Twoim przypadku?


14-17 Watt, w zależności od stanu filtrów.

Lampy LED w podbitce zjadają wiećej, ale i tak je zapalam, choć maja zerowy wpływ na komfort mieszkania.

----------


## fotohobby

> No wpada, rurą fi 125. Przy moim 3 metrowym hst to faktyczne ogromny powiew wieczornej bryzy.


A jaka masz wymianę przez te 3 metrowe HST ?
Na przykład w bezwietrzny lipcowy wieczór.
Albo w listopadowa nawałnice ?

Jak sobie  radzisz z moskitierą ?

----------


## wg39070

> A jaka masz wymianę przez te 3 metrowe HST.
> Na przykład w bezwietrzny lipcowy wieczór.
> Albo listopadowa nawałnice ?


Klimatyzator LG ArtCool Slim inverter.

----------


## fotohobby

On ci wymienia powietrze w domu ?

----------


## wg39070

> On ci wymienia powietrze w domu ?


Nie wymienia tylko schładza. WG je dostarczy, w mniejszym lub większym stopniu. Tylko błagam nie pisz, że klima jest nie zdrowa

----------


## fotohobby

Ale ja nie pisze o klimie, tylko o HST i wymianie powietrza przez niego. Bo ponoć 100m3/h przepchnięta przez rurę 125mm przy nim wysiada  :Lol: 

Natomiast fakt, ze latem, od czasu, do czasu bywam non-stop 72h w klimatyzowanym hotelu i mieszka sie tam i śpi mniej komfortowo.

----------


## link2jack

W upały to chyba w żadnym stopniu. Klima chodzi więc okna nie otworzysz bo jaki to sens.

----------


## Arturo72

> Możesz napisać, ile prądu zjada WM w Twoim przypadku?


Mój reku chodząc na max.zużywa 65W czyli chodząc na 50% czyli 150m3/h powinien zużyć ok.37W czyli za godzinę pracy zuzyje 0,037kWh. Jako,że dobę mam 10h w cenie 0,29zl/kWh czyli 0,037kWh*10h=0,37kWh*0,29zl=0,10zl i 14h w cenie 0,62zl/kWh czyli 0,037kWh*14h=0,52kWh*0,62zl=0,32zl czyli doba z WM przy 150m3/h kosztuje mnie 0,42zl czyli miesięcznie 12zl czyli nie cała paczka fajek która dziennie wypalam  :wink: 

Ile kosztowały Twoje moskitiery ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Któregoś dnia po uruchomieniu u mnie WM fachowiec od dociepleń przyszedł z wizytą. Od razu zauważył, że powietrze w domu w którym wcześniej bywał wielokrotnie podczas prac uległo zmianie  :smile: 
Dobrze wiedział czym ogrzewam dom, widział moją kotłownię, w niej reku, i miejsce pod OC.
Nie do końca podziela mój zachwyt z PC, ale do jednego przyznał się od razu. Żałował, że w domu nie zainstalował WM.
Otwarcie stwierdził, że od przekroczenia progu mojego domu czuje sporą różnicę. Nie miałem wcześniej okazji mieszkać w domu z GW, ale rozmowa z nim utwierdziła mnie w przekonaniu, że nie wiele straciłem :smile:

----------


## link2jack

Tomku ale twój reku to jednak jeden z droższych na rynku, to także trzeba brać pod uwagę. Raczej przeciwko WM stoi tylko wysoka cena. Osobiście wolę zrobić wentylację mechaniczną niż klime. WM będzie mi działać okrągły rok.

----------


## Arturo72

> Osobiście wolę zrobić wentylację mechaniczną niż klime. WM będzie mi działać okrągły rok.


Jedno z drugim w żaden sposób nie jest i nie może być powiązane. WM to tylko i wyłącznie prawidlowa wentylacja a klima służy do chłodzenia.
Ja mając WM od początku zakładam w tym sezonie klime kanałowa ale to ze względu na to żeby latem chodzić.
Rozterki czy prawidłowa wentylacja domu czy chłodzenie ma się jak zimne piwo do gorącej laski  :wink:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Tomku ale twój reku to jednak jeden z droższych na rynku, to także trzeba brać pod uwagę. Raczej przeciwko WM stoi tylko wysoka cena. Osobiście wolę zrobić wentylację mechaniczną niż klime. WM będzie mi działać okrągły rok.


Nie wydaje mi się by marka reku miała coś wspólnego z jakością, wielkością wymianą powietrza w domu. Jak to powiedział jasiek71 będąc u u mnie,  przy mojej kubaturze reku może trochę nie domagać. Zdało by się mocniejsze niż 550m3/godz. Takie to dostępne tylko na zamówienie. Gdy ja planowałem swoje nie miałem o tym zielonego pojęcia. Pomyśleć tylko jak sytuacja wyglądałaby przy WG :sad:

----------


## K&M_M

> To, czy masz kanadyjke, czy dom murowany nie ma znaczenia, strumień ciepłego powietrza, opuszczający Twoj dom bez odzysku zabierze tyle samo energii.
> Mieszkałem w domach z WG o wiekszej kubaturze, niż teraz i budząc się rano czułem z sypialni zaduch.
> Teraz tego nie ma. 
> Bo mam te 100m3/h.
> Gdybym miał taka wymianę powietrza bez odzysku, to zapłaciłbym 300zł wiecej.
> 
> W moim starym domu miałem psa i moja matka zawsze wchodząc do domu brała do ręki odświeżacz powietrza.
> Teraz wchodząc do mnie pyta do robię, że nie czuć zwierzęcia.
> To po prostu działa.
> ...


Ale kanadyjka nie akumuluje ciepła to znaczy, że wpadając zimne powietrze ochładza ciepłe i obniża temperaturę pomieszczenia znacząco i systematycznie. Natomiast przy domu tradycyjnym, gdzie mury są nagrzane ochłodzone w ten sposób powietrze zostanie podgrzane przez ściany. Strata ciepła będzie taka sama. Odczuwanie tej straty zupełnie inne. 

To czyli, że pies przestaje śmierdzieć przy WM?

każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali  :wink: 

Mythbusters :big grin:  :

oszczędzamy prąd z reku:]  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...chaniczn%C4%85

edit2;

Prawidłowo działająca wentylacja grawitacyjna musi mieć w każdym pomieszczeniu rozszczelnione okna. Na parterze muszą być otwory wentylacyjne najlepiej 3 kotłownia,toaleta,kuchnia. Tutaj grawitacja pracuje super masz długi komin różnica ciśnień robi robotę. Problem jest na pietrze przy użytkowym poddaszu. Nasi zacofani i prymitywni przodkowie zostawiali to pomieszczenie nieużytkowe więc nie mieli problemu. Wentylacja z dołu działała na różnicy ciśnień. Na poddaszu użytkowym GW nie będzie działać jak należy bo jest za krótki komin więc będzie chodzić losowo na przedmuch od okna do okna albo z komina do okna, albo z okna do komina. Można ten problem rozwiązać stosując wentylację hybrydową dajesz po prostu na końcu komina specjalną końcówkę z wiatrakiem który wyciąga powietrze. Kosztuje to z 300zł WOW i tyle GW działa jak lala.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ale kanadyjka nie akumuluje ciepła to znaczy, że wpadając zimne powietrze ochładza ciepłe i obniża temperaturę pomieszczenia znacząco i systematycznie. Natomiast przy domu tradycyjnym, gdzie mury są nagrzane ochłodzone w ten sposób powietrze zostanie podgrzane przez ściany. Strata ciepła będzie taka sama. Odczuwanie tej straty zupełnie inne. 
> 
> To czyli, że pies przestaje śmierdzieć przy WM?
> 
> każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali 
> 
> Mythbusters :
> 
> oszczędzamy prąd z reku:]  
> ...


Nie rozumiesz podstawowej wiedzy,wentylacja to wentylacja,odzysk ciepła czy strata ciepla to dwie różne sprawy.  Rekuperacja czyli odzysk ciepła jest niejako przy okazji WM .
Nie bez przyczyny są ustanowione normy dot.wentylacji każdego pomieszczenia na określonym poziomie.

Jak pisałem wcześniej,obojętnie czy wśród plebsu czy wśród nowobogadzkich czy wśród rozsądnych znajdą się ludzie którym komfort życia zwisa i akceptują zaduch w pomieszczeniach i zwiększoną wilgotność powietrza.
Jedni próbują prymitywnie osiągnąć jako taki komfort przez dziurawienie szczelnych okien za które specjalne doplacili czy prymitywne dziurawienie domu a inni mają to pod kontrolą na sterowniku bez dziurawienia nowiuskich szczelnych okien i domu

----------


## .:Paco:.

> ja oszczędzam 100% kosztów serwisowania do końca życia i 100% kosztów instalacji i 100% zużycia energii potrzebnej do pracy instalacji 365 dni w roku. Co do oszczędności to od kilku miesięcy śledzę na tym forum zużycie gazu i nie zauważyłem różnicy między domami z GW a WM. Sorry ale różnica w praktyce jest marginalna. Koszt ogrzania mojego domu przez cały sezon to jakieś 1000zł innych podobnie w zależności od wielkości ile oszczędzisz? 15% wątpię ale ok, czyli 150zł na rok. Jaki jest koszt serwisowania,filtrów,prądu na rok? Zwłaszcza prąd mnie ciekawi bo musi brać sporo. No i oczywiście urządzenie będzie pracować bezawaryjnie do końca świata. Miłego oszczędzania 
> 
> ps. WM jest spoko ale nie do oszczędzania!!! i nie do domku jednorodzinnego. Do szkoły,teatru,galerii handlowej itp tam gdzie jest potrzeba dużej wymiany powietrza. Ale wiem ... producenci nie mogą się mylić,grzyb,smród i słoma w butach to WG.
> 
> ps2. moja instalacja jest 100% ekologiczna i przyjazna środowisku powinienem dostać jakieś unijne wsparcie ... ale WG nikt nie lobbuje...


KM&M masz takie stronnicze podejście, tak WG jest darmowa "poza inwestycją"a ale w wakacje praktycznie nie działa natomiast WM jest super dla alergikow i dla tych co musza miec czyste powietrze. Nie wiem czy kiedykowliek spales w domu z WM, ja tak u kumpla i w zyciu nie czulem takiego komfortu (nawet przy zadnej klimie czy to w domach czy w hotelach w wielu krajach) - najprosciej to ujmujac po spaniu w domu z WM czulem sie mega "wypoczety" bo powietrze bylo takie "jak przy padajacym deszczu" takie świeże, rześkie....Zgadza sie jest to wydatek inwestycyjny ale kiedys sie zwroci (te kilksaet zlotych roznicy to taki dodatek) ale WM glownie sie instaluje dla komfortu.
Obecnie mieszkam w takim "typowym starym ceglanym wiejskim domu" z WG i tutaj w wakacje jest mily chlod 21-22 stopni mimo mega upalow w wakacje...moze to sprawa malych okien ale w nowych domach (czy to lata 90te, 2000 czy nawet 4-5 letnich) takiego czegos nie spotkalem...
Poprstu WM daje mega komofrt i zaden HS 3-5 metrow tego nie zamieni bo powietrze przechodzące przez GWC i filtry jest "inne" - takie swieze, rzeskie...kiedys dam znam jak juz sam wybuduje




> Mój reku chodząc na max.zużywa 65W czyli chodząc na 50% czyli 150m3/h powinien zużyć ok.37W czyli za godzinę pracy zuzyje 0,037kWh. Jako,że dobę mam 10h w cenie 0,29zl/kWh czyli 0,037kWh*10h=0,37kWh*0,29zl=0,10zl i 14h w cenie 0,62zl/kWh czyli 0,037kWh*14h=0,52kWh*0,62zl=0,32zl czyli doba z WM przy 150m3/h kosztuje mnie 0,42zl czyli miesięcznie 12zl czyli nie cała paczka fajek która dziennie wypalam 
> 
> Ile kosztowały Twoje moskitiery ?


dokladnie koszt pracy jest smiesznie tani wzgledem komfortu - bazuje tutaj wiedze na informacjach od kumpla co ma i jak mowi "komofrt mega za cene kraty piwa"

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale kanadyjka nie akumuluje ciepła to znaczy, że wpadając zimne powietrze ochładza ciepłe i obniża temperaturę pomieszczenia znacząco i systematycznie. Natomiast przy domu tradycyjnym, gdzie mury są nagrzane ochłodzone w ten sposób powietrze zostanie podgrzane przez ściany. Strata ciepła będzie taka sama. Odczuwanie tej straty zupełnie inne. 
> 
> To czyli, że pies przestaje śmierdzieć przy WM?
> 
> każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali 
> 
> Mythbusters :
> 
> oszczędzamy prąd z reku:]  
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...chaniczn%C4%85


Nie potrafisz wyciągać wniosków z tego, co przeczytasz.
Piec wydziela cały czas swój zapach, tyle, że przy stałej cyrkulacji powietrze nie czuć go.
W domu z GW wymiana jest mniejsza, są pokoje (piętro) , gdzie nawet na mikrouchyle nie działa sprawnie
Podobnie wygląda kwestia porannego zaduchu w sypialni

Pogromcą mitów jesteś kiepskim, bo DOSPEL nie ma wentylatorów EC, poza tym nikt nie goni centrali na 100% non stop.
Mój pobiera 15-17W, jak pisałem, mniej niż oświetlenie w podbitce.
No, ale tak to jest, jak (aby udowodnić swoją rację)  wykopuje się wątki sprzed 8 lat.
Trochę się od tego czasu, K&M_M, oferta zmieniła....

Nie widziałem u nikogo wentylatora na kominie, który zimą przez całą noc działa i wymusza przepływ powietrza w sypialniach.
Pewnie ze wzglądu na straty ciepła.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Możesz napisać, ile prądu zjada WM w Twoim przypadku?


Onyx Dream 400  = 25% wydajności 11W,  30% wydajności 13W, 55% wydajności 40W, 80% wydajności 103W, Max 183W. Przetestowane przed chwilą. A w ciągu rooku centralka działa średnio na 30-35%. Najniżej zimą bo 25% nawet nocami. Zatem koszt pracy rekuperatora przez cały rok 24/h wyniesie około 68 zł za energię elektryczną zakładając kwh po 60 groszy. Wymiana filtrów g4 rocznie niech wyjdzie 6 zł.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

Wracając do wentylacji grawitacyjnej czy mechanicznej z reku. Jak się człowiek postara to jest się bez problemu w stanie zrobić rekuperację taniej niż grawitacyjną. Rezygnujemy z kominów więc odpadają nam koszty materiałów i samej robocizny. Oczywiście to czy wyjdzie taniej zależy od tego jakiej klasy urządzenia zastosujemy ale na pewno taniej się da nie wspominając o późniejszym komforcie. 

Ja u siebie dorabiałem rekuperację i nie wyobrażam sobie nowego domu aby był takowej instalacji pozbawiony bo wiem jaka jest to różnica i wygoda. Ludzie kupują sobie super telewizory, auta i bóg wie jakie jeszcze towary luksusowe a twierdzą że rekuperacja to bajer. Moim zdaniem nie, to podstawa zdrowego domu. Ale wolna wola.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Jedni próbują prymitywnie osiągnąć jako taki komfort przez dziurawienie szczelnych okien za które specjalne doplacili czy prymitywne dziurawienie domu a inni mają to pod kontrolą na sterowniku bez dziurawienia nowiuskich szczelnych okien i domu


Dokładnie, okna 3 szybowe ze szlachetnymi gazami w środku czy coś tam, a potem dorabiają nawiewniki w nich...

----------


## imrahil

> Dokładnie, okna 3 szybowe ze szlachetnymi gazami w środku czy coś tam, a potem dorabiają nawiewniki w nich...


tak to jest. to po co te okna? mam u siebie WM, ciągnie 23W, w moim przypadku całkiem opłacalne bo ogrzewam prądem, więc zwraca się wielokrotnie w postaci niższych rachunków za ogrzewanie. komfort niesamowity - nie ma przeciągów, rano nie ma zaduchu w sypialni, nie ma owadów.

mój znajomy ma dom z którego jest bardzo zadowolony. jedyne co by zmienił, to WG na WM, bo na poddaszu WG nie działa, nawet zimą działa kiepsko - musi rozszczelniać okna, co oznacza dyskomfort i spore straty.

----------


## wg39070

W myśl przysłowia "Każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali" ta cała dyskusja jest bez sensu.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> W myśl przysłowia "Każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali" ta cała dyskusja jest bez sensu.


Nie każda. Mam solary, nie polecilbym.

----------


## fotohobby

> W myśl przysłowia "Każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali" ta cała dyskusja jest bez sensu.


Dla Ciebie tak, bo Ty podjąłeś juz decyzję.
Dla tych, którzy sie zastanawiają, to źródło artgumentów za, lub przeciw takiej instalacji.

Poza tym, ja mam gaz i uważam to za błąd. Teraz zainwestowałbym w bufor, grzałkę i splita/kanałówkę.

----------


## link2jack

> W myśl przysłowia "Każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali" ta cała dyskusja jest bez sensu.


Absolutnie ta dyskusja ma sens. Nowi inwestorzy niech myślą przed budową. Należy podkreślić, że Ty zachwlasz WG ale mieszkasz w bloku a dom jest w budowie, więc zero doświadczenia. Ja postawiłem kominy czego już żałuję :/

----------


## wg39070

> Absolutnie ta dyskusja ma sens. Nowi inwestorzy niech myślą przed budową. Należy podkreślić, że Ty zachwlasz WG ale mieszkasz w bloku a dom jest w budowie, więc zero doświadczenia. Ja postawiłem kominy czego już żałuję :/


Nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarą. Nie masz racji, mieszkałem 12 lat z rodzicami w nowym domu z WG i o dziwo żadnego grzyba ani pleśni nie było. Co więcej nie ma do dziś a dom stoi już 25 lat. Wybudowany w systemie 3 warstwowym, czyli ceramika-powietrze-ceramika, pokryty eternitem falistym. Żadnych dysperbitów, zbrojenia fundamentów, folii kubełkowej, gładzi gipsowych i innych marketingowych śmieci i idiotyzmów. I co teraz powiesz. Gdzie ta wszechobecna pleśń i grzybobranie na ścianach?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Od 12 lat mieszkam w domu z GW, z poddaszem i walczę z pleśnią. Na poddaszu pojawia się regularnie. Mojej siostry córka dzięki właśnie zapleśnionego domu boryka się z astmą.Nie mogę się już doczekać przeprowadzki.

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarą. Nie masz racji, mieszkałem 12 lat z rodzicami w nowym domu z WG i o dziwo żadnego grzyba ani pleśni nie było. Co więcej nie ma do dziś a dom stoi już 25 lat. Wybudowany w systemie 3 warstwowym, czyli ceramika-powietrze-ceramika, pokryty eternitem falistym. Żadnych dysperbitów, zbrojenia fundamentów, folii kubełkowej, gładzi gipsowych i innych marketingowych śmieci i idiotyzmów. I co teraz powiesz. Gdzie ta wszechobecna pleśń i grzybobranie na ścianach?


Jak zrobisz test szczelności takiego domu to się dowiesz dlaczego nie ma grzyba ... :wink:

----------


## kamil2k3

Kolego miej sobie tą WG nikogo to nie obchodzi naprawdę to Twój dom tylko nie próbuj wmawiać, że grawitacyjna jest lepsza niż mechaniczna bo to jest jakaś bzdura, ba ona nie jest nawet porównywalna chyba, że jak porównania malucha z nową S klasą.
I tu nie chodzi o chwalenie swojego tylko o fakty których tu padło już i tak sporo ale najlepiej jest po prostu spędzić dobę czy noc w takim domu sam zrozumiesz może wtedy.
Twoje argumenty to nie bo nie i że kiedyś nie było a ludzie żyli no żyli , ja zawsze powtarzam że kiedyś też domy na 1 bezpieczniku były czemu by dalej tak instalacji nie robić ?

----------


## K&M_M

Ale mi się dobrze mieszka w tym domu z GW i dlatego zachwalam. To wy mi chcecie wmówić, że musi mi się mieszkać źle. Jak już argument ekonomiczny padł to mówicie o komforcie, że no pewnie każdy ma inne oczekiwania. Lubię świeże powietrze, bardzo. Śpię przy uchylonym oknie i jest super komfort rewelacja. Mi ta wentylacja działa a jak działa za słabo to uwaga otwieram okno, ptaszki śpiewają, drzewa szumią, wiaterek sobie wieje jest super, nic nie śmierdzi. Ja polecam WG ale zrobioną z głową najlepiej pogadać z kominiarzem jakimś kumatym. przed budową mocno rozważałem WM dużo czytałem itd także moja decyzja nie jest przypadkowa. Ja wiem jakie macie powietrze w tą WM znam temat, macie lepsze powietrze ale ja też mam dobre a przy otwartym oknie takie same i tyle. Żyję jestem szczęśliwy i tego wam też życzę. Czasem nie warto popadać w manię posiadania wszystkiego co najlepsze, to jest moja rada w tym temacie i kończę go. ciach bajera.

----------


## wg39070

> Ale mi się dobrze mieszka w tym domu z GW i dlatego zachwalam. To wy mi chcecie wmówić, że musi mi się mieszkać źle. Jak już argument ekonomiczny padł to mówicie o komforcie, że no pewnie każdy ma inne oczekiwania. Lubię świeże powietrze, bardzo. Śpię przy uchylonym oknie i jest super komfort rewelacja. Mi ta wentylacja działa a jak działa za słabo to uwaga otwieram okno, ptaszki śpiewają, drzewa szumią, wiaterek sobie wieje jest super, nic nie śmierdzi. Ja polecam WG ale zrobioną z głową najlepiej pogadać z kominiarzem jakimś kumatym. przed budową mocno rozważałem WM dużo czytałem itd także moja decyzja nie jest przypadkowa. Ja wiem jakie macie powietrze w tą WM znam temat, macie lepsze powietrze ale ja też mam dobre a przy otwartym oknie takie same i tyle. Żyję jestem szczęśliwy i tego wam też życzę. Czasem nie warto popadać w manię posiadania wszystkiego co najlepsze, to jest moja rada w tym temacie i kończę go. ciach bajera.


Popieram w całej rozciągłości! Problem z WG polega na tym, że nikt jej nie lobbuje. No bo jak lobbować coś co jest prawie za darmo lub bardzo tanie. Pozdrawiam użytkowników WG.

----------


## Arturo72

> Popieram w całej rozciągłości! Problem z WG polega na tym, że nikt jej nie lobbuje. No bo jak lobbować coś co jest prawie za darmo lub bardzo tanie. Pozdrawiam użytkowników WG.


Logicznym jest,że pranie prania w strumyku jest tanie w porównaniu do prania prania w pralce automatycznej ale nigdy pranie prane w strumyku nie będzie tak czyste jak wyprane w pralce,ot taka mała różnica. Prania w strumyku też nikt nie lobbuje...

----------


## K&M_M

Łatwiej jest oszukać człowieka, niż przekonać go, ze zostal oszukany - Mark Twain

----------


## fotohobby

Postęp nie ma większego wroga, niż przyzwyczajenie - Jose Marti

K&M_M: Ja rozumiem, że jesteś przyzwyczajony do porannego lekkiego zaduchu w sypialni, ale powinieneś zrozumieć tych, którzy w tej materii oczekują pewnego postępu...

----------


## witek_myslowice

Czy wentylacja jest potrzebna czy nie? 
Jedno jest pewne teraz okna i drzwi są hermetyczne - kiedyś było odwrotnie i nikt wentylacja taka czy inną nie zaprzątał sobie głowy. 
Dla tych co otwierają okna - ich komary w d... tną 
Dla tych co są za i przeciw proponuję przeczytać kilka stron - myslę że trafnej oceny:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...BC-i-w-poprzek
To tyle na temat

----------


## Liwko

> Ale mi się dobrze mieszka w tym domu z GW i dlatego zachwalam. To wy mi chcecie wmówić, że musi mi się mieszkać źle. Jak już argument ekonomiczny padł to mówicie o komforcie, że no pewnie każdy ma inne oczekiwania. Lubię świeże powietrze, bardzo. Śpię przy uchylonym oknie i jest super komfort rewelacja. Mi ta wentylacja działa a jak działa za słabo to uwaga otwieram okno, ptaszki śpiewają, drzewa szumią, wiaterek sobie wieje jest super, nic nie śmierdzi. Ja polecam WG ale zrobioną z głową najlepiej pogadać z kominiarzem jakimś kumatym. przed budową mocno rozważałem WM dużo czytałem itd także moja decyzja nie jest przypadkowa. Ja wiem jakie macie powietrze w tą WM znam temat, macie lepsze powietrze ale ja też mam dobre a przy otwartym oknie takie same i tyle. Żyję jestem szczęśliwy i tego wam też życzę. Czasem nie warto popadać w manię posiadania wszystkiego co najlepsze, to jest moja rada w tym temacie i kończę go. ciach bajera.


Szach i mat

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...try+wentylacji

----------


## Truteń

> Szach i mat
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...try+wentylacji


To chyba jako antyreklamę WM dałeś, bo wygląda to tak że odkurzacz zasysa Ci wszystko co mu tylko pod wlot podleci  :tongue:  a włóknina i tak wszystkiego nie wyłapie to Ci mogę zagwarantować. Mieszkanie w sterylnych warunkach nie jest dobre ze względu na osłabianie organizmu poprzez brak kontaktu z patogenami i alergenami (dlatego własnie mydełka antybakteryjne nie sprawdzają się na trądzik  :Smile:  )
Ponieważ mam w głębokim poważaniu takie wywody o wyższości jednych świąt nad drugimi to opiszę Wam kilka moich odczuć z pobytu w domach z WM bo jeśli chodzi o WG to większość w takim mieszkała, nocowała etc.

Dawno temu miałem okazję bycia w Stenlose/Dania i pobytu w tak zachwalanych domach pasywnych czyli m.in z WM, generalnie odwiedziłem ich kilka sztuk i w każdym był zaduch / stęchlizna. Po rozmowach moją łamaną angielszczyzną z właścicielami dowiedziałem się że ta przypadłość występuje praktycznie w każdych domu, jedynie tam gdzie są często otwierane okna nie ma tego problemu (i tyle z energooszczędności  :big lol: ). Czyli teoria mija się z praktyką a ponieważ takich domów w Stenlose jest sporo to i doświadczenie na pewno mają w ich stawianiu większe niż nasze rodzime firmy, może to kwestia "termosowych" domów, nie wiem, nie znam się ale fakt jest faktem. Kuzyn pracujący w Niemczech, budowlaniec, także podczas rozmowy potwierdził że domy pasywne, kilkuletnie mają taką samą przypadłość więc zakładam że jest to problem niezależny od wykonawcy.

Kuzyn postawił dom 200 m, ze 3-4 lata temu, wszystko na maksa, zero oszczędności na nowych technologiach etc, pompa ciepła, rekuperator, WM. Będąc u niego przelotem  w czasie podróży nad morze myślałem ze w nocy "zejdę", temperatura jakaś masakryczna 28-29 stopni czyli taka jak na zewnątrz. Okna musiałem pootwierać żeby był choć minimalny przepływ powietrza bo ani ja ani syn nie mogliśmy spać, generalnie dramat. Po mojemu to w dzień WM pięknie nagrzała mu dom powietrzem z zewnątrz a było ponad 40 -50 stopni w słońcu a w nocy ponieważ temperatura utrzymywała się około 30 stopni to nie dało się tego schłodzić. Podobno jak jest taki upał to u niego taka temperatura w domu jest normą, mocno zastanawia się nad klimatyzacją czyli kolejne $ trzeba wrzucić. 

U każdych znajomych którzy mają dzieci to zamknięte drzwi w domu są abstrakcją, zawsze coś jest otwarte, a to wejściowe, tarasowe czy coś innego. W takim przypadku WM jest nieporozumieniem i tyle.

Czasami zdarza mi się oglądać jakies dziwne programy w TV  i trafiłem parę razy na tematykę walki z alergiami, chorobami etc u dzieci w Australi. Generalnie chodziło o to że zespół  badawczy starał się znaleźć przyczynę chorób, zatruć itp u danego dziecka czy rodziny. Bardzo często był to wynik syfu w domu, począwszy od grzybów, niechcianych lokatorów a zawsze pokazywano zasyfione przewody wentylacyjne, to co w nich się znajdowało to pokrótce widać  jak się otworzy odkurzacz i zajrzy do worka. Oczywiście nie były to nowe domy tylko kilkunastoletnie lub starsze ale fakt pozostaje faktem. Raczej nikt mnie nie przekona że w wentylacji nie będzie się nic osadzało bo wystarczy zerknąć do rury od odkurzacza aby zobaczyć jaka jest "czysta" w środku, zasada działania WM jest podobna i w niej będzie występować zabrudzenie rur tylko wolniej.

Żeby było jasne, nie uważam że WG jest remedium i najlepszym wyborem ale moim zdaniem należy się zastanowić czy "nowinki" jakie wprowadzane są do budownictwa ją do końca przemyślane i działają zgodnie z założeniami bo wiem jak mocno może teoria od praktyki się różnić i nie dotyczy to tylko wentylacji.

----------


## Liwko

Bosze, co za stek bzdur!

Rura od odkurzacza? W którą stronę ciągnie? Występują w niej cofki tak jak w wentylacji grawitacyjnej? 
Tak wyglądają u mnie kanały NAWIEWNE po pięciu latach



Stęchlizna w domu z wentylacją mechaniczną???  :ohmy:  :bash: 
Powiedz mi jak do tego może dojść bo nie mam bladego pojecia.

Gorąc? To fakt. Jeżeli będziemy mieli źle zbudowany dom i będzie słońce nagrzewało go przez okna dachowe i duże szyby, to będzie problem. Jednak najmniej temu jest winna wentylacja!!! Powiedz mi jaka jest różnica skąd wleci powietrze, przez WM czy przez okna? Będą inne temperatury??? 
Masakra  :bash: 

A co do sterylnych warunków. Nie martwie się tym, w moim domu też ich nie ma.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> To chyba jako antyreklamę WM dałeś, bo wygląda to tak że odkurzacz zasysa Ci wszystko co mu tylko pod wlot podleci  a włóknina i tak wszystkiego nie wyłapie to Ci mogę zagwarantować. Mieszkanie w sterylnych warunkach nie jest dobre ze względu na osłabianie organizmu poprzez brak kontaktu z patogenami i alergenami (dlatego własnie mydełka antybakteryjne nie sprawdzają się na trądzik  )
> Ponieważ mam w głębokim poważaniu takie wywody o wyższości jednych świąt nad drugimi to opiszę Wam kilka moich odczuć z pobytu w domach z WM bo jeśli chodzi o WG to większość w takim mieszkała, nocowała etc.
> 
> Dawno temu miałem okazję bycia w Stenlose/Dania i pobytu w tak zachwalanych domach pasywnych czyli m.in z WM, generalnie odwiedziłem ich kilka sztuk i w każdym był zaduch / stęchlizna. Po rozmowach moją łamaną angielszczyzną z właścicielami dowiedziałem się że ta przypadłość występuje praktycznie w każdych domu, jedynie tam gdzie są często otwierane okna nie ma tego problemu (i tyle z energooszczędności ). Czyli teoria mija się z praktyką a ponieważ takich domów w Stenlose jest sporo to i doświadczenie na pewno mają w ich stawianiu większe niż nasze rodzime firmy, może to kwestia "termosowych" domów, nie wiem, nie znam się ale fakt jest faktem. Kuzyn pracujący w Niemczech, budowlaniec, także podczas rozmowy potwierdził że domy pasywne, kilkuletnie mają taką samą przypadłość więc zakładam że jest to problem niezależny od wykonawcy.
> 
> Kuzyn postawił dom 200 m, ze 3-4 lata temu, wszystko na maksa, zero oszczędności na nowych technologiach etc, pompa ciepła, rekuperator, WM. Będąc u niego przelotem  w czasie podróży nad morze myślałem ze w nocy "zejdę", temperatura jakaś masakryczna 28-29 stopni czyli taka jak na zewnątrz. Okna musiałem pootwierać żeby był choć minimalny przepływ powietrza bo ani ja ani syn nie mogliśmy spać, generalnie dramat. Po mojemu to w dzień WM pięknie nagrzała mu dom powietrzem z zewnątrz a było ponad 40 -50 stopni w słońcu a w nocy ponieważ temperatura utrzymywała się około 30 stopni to nie dało się tego schłodzić. Podobno jak jest taki upał to u niego taka temperatura w domu jest normą, mocno zastanawia się nad klimatyzacją czyli kolejne $ trzeba wrzucić. 
> 
> U każdych znajomych którzy mają dzieci to zamknięte drzwi w domu są abstrakcją, zawsze coś jest otwarte, a to wejściowe, tarasowe czy coś innego. W takim przypadku WM jest nieporozumieniem i tyle.
> 
> ...


Kanały nawiewne z wm nie mają raczej problemu z zagrzybieniem bo niby jakim cudem? Nie ma też problemu z żadnym "syfem" no chyba że ktoś popełni jakieś kardynalne błędy. Natomiast kanały od WG do czystych nie należą tym  i mamy chociażby problem z cofką. Kolejna sprawa to wentylacja mechaniczna nie jest od chłodzenia. Znam przypadki że ktoś mądry sobie od południa czerpnie zrobił i ładowało mu po 50'C do domu. Wszystko można zatem schrzanić jak widać. A czy przy WG nie będzie problemu z przegrzaniem?  Zasada działania WM to nie zasada działania odkurzacza, coż to za porównanie... Co do domów w Dani to ktoś je jednak nieumiejętnie postawił skoro był zaduch i stęchlizna.

----------


## Busters

Masakra, co jeden post to lepszy  :big grin:  Kolega truten to sam siebie przeszedl i nie kuma, ze przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej tez powietrze sie "porusza".

NIestety, ale to przy WG wystepuje stechlizna, bo przy zamknietych oknach i drzwiach powietrze nie ma obiegu.

----------


## fotohobby

> Kuzyn postawił dom 200 m, ze 3-4 lata temu, wszystko na maksa, zero oszczędności na nowych technologiach etc, pompa ciepła, rekuperator, WM. Będąc u niego przelotem  w czasie podróży nad morze myślałem ze w nocy "zejdę", temperatura jakaś masakryczna 28-29 stopni czyli taka jak na zewnątrz. Okna musiałem pootwierać żeby był choć minimalny przepływ powietrza bo ani ja ani syn nie mogliśmy spać, generalnie dramat. Po mojemu to w dzień WM pięknie nagrzała mu dom powietrzem z zewnątrz a było ponad 40 -50 stopni w słońcu a w nocy ponieważ temperatura utrzymywała się około 30 stopni to nie dało się tego schłodzić. Podobno jak jest taki upał to u niego taka temperatura w domu jest normą, mocno zastanawia się nad klimatyzacją czyli kolejne $ trzeba wrzucić.


Ha, ha, WM nagrzała mu dom ?
To w jaki sposob temu zapobiec ? Nie wentylować ? 
Szczelnie pozamykać okna i zabić i tak juz dychawiczną w takich warunkach WG ?

No to jest przecież pierwszy krok do zaduchu i stęchlizny w domu....

Niestety, ale pierwszą linia obrony przed ukropem wewnątrz domu są rolety, drugą i ostateczną klimatyzacja.
Rodzaj wentylacji tu nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Ale mi się dobrze mieszka w tym domu z GW i dlatego zachwalam. To wy mi chcecie wmówić, że musi mi się mieszkać źle. Jak już argument ekonomiczny padł to mówicie o komforcie, że no pewnie każdy ma inne oczekiwania. Lubię świeże powietrze, bardzo. Śpię przy uchylonym oknie i jest super komfort rewelacja. Mi ta wentylacja działa a jak działa za słabo to uwaga otwieram okno, ptaszki śpiewają, drzewa szumią, wiaterek sobie wieje jest super, nic nie śmierdzi. Ja polecam WG ale zrobioną z głową najlepiej pogadać z kominiarzem jakimś kumatym. przed budową mocno rozważałem WM dużo czytałem itd także moja decyzja nie jest przypadkowa. Ja wiem jakie macie powietrze w tą WM znam temat, macie lepsze powietrze ale ja też mam dobre a przy otwartym oknie takie same i tyle. Żyję jestem szczęśliwy i tego wam też życzę. Czasem nie warto popadać w manię posiadania wszystkiego co najlepsze, to jest moja rada w tym temacie i kończę go. ciach bajera.


sporo prawdy ale nie do końca jak wspomniałem wyżej WM oczyszcza powietrze, WG...nie zawsze za oknem masz czyste powietrze i ptaszki spiewają ale jeśli cały czas otwierasz okna to pewnie nie montowałeś okien 3 szybowych szczelnych tylko jak najtańsze? niemniej komfort powietrza przez WM a przez WG jest różny wiec wszystko  sprowadza sie do tego na ile ktoś chce ponieść koszty aby mieć większy komfort na codzień - czystsze i "świeższe" powietrze, niezależnie czy na zewnątrz jest ciepło czy zimno...

----------


## wg39070

> Ha, ha, WM nagrzała mu dom ?
> To w jaki sposob temu zapobiec ? Nie wentylować ? 
> Szczelnie pozamykać okna i zabić i tak juz dychawiczną w takich warunkach WG ?
> 
> No to jest przecież pierwszy krok do zaduchu i stęchlizny w domu....
> 
> Niestety, ale pierwszą linia obrony przed ukropem wewnątrz domu są rolety, drugą i ostateczną klimatyzacja.
> Rodzaj wentylacji tu nie ma znaczenia.


No to Cię "truteń" użądlił. Linia obrony po jego użądleniu jest nadzwyczaj żałosna.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja sie nie muszę "bronić" tylko prostować głupoty.
Zresztą, nie tylko ja zauważyłem, że kolega truteń "truje"  :wink:

----------


## K&M_M

Miałem odpuścić ale widzę burza mózgów i w sumie ciekawa dyskusja. Nie będę odbijał piłeczki na każdą waszą odpowiedź bo bym książkę tu pisać musiał. W każdym razie ja się czuję super siedząc czy śpiąc przy otwartym oknie w moim domku także cieszę się, że nie muszę go zamykać by mieć komfort bo komfort to ja mam jak jest otwarte, co kto lubi. Każdy dom jest inny są różne warunki dookoła domu, różni są inwestorzy, więc nie ma moim zdaniem jednoznacznej odpowiedzi na pytanie z tego topiku która wentylacja lepsza. Na papierze WM bije na głowę WG. W praktyce już zależy jak komu leży, ja się czuję jak na wakacjach z otwartym oknem. W każdym razie moim zdaniem lobby WM wyolbrzymia wady WG a posiadacze WM triumfalnie temu przyklaskują mając posiadaczy WG za jaskiniowców co mnie irytuje. Takim nowobogackim ja mam lepsze i bardziej ekskluzywne mi to pachnie, a sobie miej jak lubisz  :wink: 

ps. mam Roleta + okienko Ug=0,5+ nawiewniki i jest ok. Roleta super pomaga regulować nawiew
ps2.Fotohobby wpisz w google wentylator na kominie  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> ... także cieszę się, że nie muszę go zamykać by mieć komfort...


A ci z WM muszą?  :ohmy: 

Ty uważasz, że jak się ma WM to już jest zakaz otwierania okien?  :big grin:  Dobre  :big grin: 

Różnica polega na tym, że ja nie muszę otwierać, a mogę  :yes:

----------


## K&M_M

Bywałem w domach gdzie okna były od podłogi do sufitu więc można było otworzyć wyjście na taras tylko, nie dało się nic uchylić ani otworzyć z okien, tam WM być musiała, wymóg architektoniczny. No ale to był bogaty dom, Ty możesz sobie otworzyć  :wink:  .. taka mała złośliwość za złośliwość  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Bywałem w domach gdzie okna były od podłogi do sufitu więc można było otworzyć wyjście na taras tylko, nie dało się nic uchylić ani otworzyć z okien, tam WM być musiała, wymóg architektoniczny. No ale to był bogaty dom, Ty możesz sobie otworzyć  .. taka mała złośliwość za złośliwość


Bogaty dom bo nie można okien otworzyć?  :big grin:  A ja cały czas myślałem, że fiksy montuje się dla oszczędności  :big grin:

----------


## Busters

> ps. mam Roleta + okienko Ug=0,5+ nawiewniki i jest ok. Roleta super pomaga regulować nawiew
> ps2.Fotohobby wpisz w google wentylator na kominie


Podwojne mistrzostwo  :big grin:  
Po co Ci okno u 0.5 skoro masz w nim nawiewniki? :>
Roleta pomaga regulowac nawiew, czyli jak w ciagu dnia zbyt mocno wieje to opuszczasz rolete i masz ciemno w pomieszczeniu?  :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

> Miałem odpuścić ale widzę burza mózgów i w sumie ciekawa dyskusja. Nie będę odbijał piłeczki na każdą waszą odpowiedź bo bym książkę tu pisać musiał. W każdym razie ja się czuję super siedząc czy śpiąc przy otwartym oknie w moim domku także cieszę się, że nie muszę go zamykać by mieć komfort bo komfort to ja mam jak jest otwarte, co kto lubi. Każdy dom jest inny są różne warunki dookoła domu, różni są inwestorzy, więc nie ma moim zdaniem jednoznacznej odpowiedzi na pytanie z tego topiku która wentylacja lepsza. Na papierze WM bije na głowę WG. W praktyce już zależy jak komu leży, ja się czuję jak na wakacjach z otwartym oknem. W każdym razie moim zdaniem lobby WM wyolbrzymia wady WG a posiadacze WM triumfalnie temu przyklaskują mając posiadaczy WG za jaskiniowców co mnie irytuje. Takim nowobogackim ja mam lepsze i bardziej ekskluzywne mi to pachnie, a sobie miej jak lubisz 
> 
> ps. mam Roleta + okienko Ug=0,5+ nawiewniki i jest ok. Roleta super pomaga regulować nawiew
> ps2.Fotohobby wpisz w google wentylator na kominie



Sam pisałeś o lekkim zaduchu w sypialni nad ranem. Wentylatora, jak sądzę nie posiadasz. Nie interesuje mnie Google,tylko źycie i nigdzie takiego rozwiązania nie spotkałem. Oczywiście, technicznie możliwe i poprawne, ale jakoś nie spotkałem chętnego, wentylującego poddasze 100m3//h  zimą jakas nakładka na komin.
Lepsza jest WM, tylko trzeba za nią wiecej zapłacić, to akurat jest jasne.

Tak to niestety już bywa, ze za lepsze rozwiązania trzeba zapłacić więcej.

----------


## K&M_M

> Podwojne mistrzostwo  
> Po co Ci okno u 0.5 skoro masz w nim nawiewniki? :>
> Roleta pomaga regulowac nawiew, czyli jak w ciagu dnia zbyt mocno wieje to opuszczasz rolete i masz ciemno w pomieszczeniu?


Po to mi takie okna żeby płacić mało za ogrzewanie i płacę mało.
w ciągu dnia jak zbyt mocno wieje to nie muszę otwierać okna GW działa jak wieje. Jak masz uchylone okno i spuszczoną roletę to roleta blokuje wiatr. Rolety się spuszcza na noc i mam wtedy ciemno w pomieszczeniu.

Fotohobby bo mam w sypialni niemowlę także w zimie okno było zamknięte i przy wysokich jak na zimę temperaturach GW nie wyrabiała na 4 osoby, bo drugie dziecko w nocy też czasem do nas przychodzi. Zastanawiałem się na wentylacją hybrydową w każdej chwili mogę to zrobić, jak na razie nie mam potrzeby tego robić.

Ludzie co wy macie w głowach, przecież ja w każdym poście piszę, że macie lepszą wentylację. Ale mi ta lepszość do szczęścia nie jest potrzebna jak wam jest to cieszę się waszym szczęściem.

----------


## Truteń

*Liwko* proszę  :smile:  tyle na temat użytkowania WM, koszt czyszczenia co kilka lat kilkaset PLN do kilku tysięcy - niezłe oszczędności  :big grin: 
http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/1,106582,9...nserwacja.html

*Fotohobby* - zakładam że WM dostarcza znacznie więcej powietrza do domu od WG więc chyba logiczne że większa ilość nagrzanego powietrza mocniej nagrzeje Ci dom. Zgodzę się że rolety to fajna sprawa ale wiem też że jak pozamykam w upały w mieszkaniu wszystkie okna to wieczorem jest znacznie chłodniej, nie mogę tego wytłumaczyć teściowej i po jej wizycie to jest masakra.

Dlaczego w domach w Stenlose czuć zaduch, nie wiem, nie czuję się ekspertem w tej dziedzinie ale fakt jest faktem, zaś co do firmy która to budowała to ma chyba na koncie kilkaset domów pasywnych więc o brak doświadczenia nie można jej posądzać, no chyba że standardowo my wszystko robimy i wiemy najlepiej  :big grin:  jak to Polacy.

----------


## fotohobby

Zamykanie okien ?
No to nie masz wentylacji przez cały dzień.
Można i tak.
A ja mogę mieć 30m3/h, 50, 70, 120...
A w nocy np 240

Zabawny jest ten link. Filtry kosztują mnie 3 zł sztuka, wymiennik co dwa lata płucze sam, a czyszczenie kanałow wywiewnych....
Po co? Robisz to ?

Co do tych domów - coś spartolili. I to niekoniecznie na poziomie wentylacji . Mniej nieprzyjemnych zapachów w domu to dla mnie plus WM.

----------


## Liwko

Co chcesz tu czyścić?

----------


## Liwko

> *Komplet filtrów kosztuje od 30 do 150 zł.*


Dobre  :big grin: 

Filtry kosztują mnie 4zł na cały rok  :big tongue: 
A może i mniej.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Filtry kupuje się w rolce i wycina na wymiar....
Do mojej centrali oryginalny kosztuje 90 zł. Z metra parę zeta.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> *Liwko* proszę  tyle na temat użytkowania WM, koszt czyszczenia co kilka lat kilkaset PLN do kilku tysięcy - niezłe oszczędności 
> http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/1,106582,9...nserwacja.html
> 
> *Fotohobby* - zakładam że WM dostarcza znacznie więcej powietrza do domu od WG więc chyba logiczne że większa ilość nagrzanego powietrza mocniej nagrzeje Ci dom. Zgodzę się że rolety to fajna sprawa ale wiem też że jak pozamykam w upały w mieszkaniu wszystkie okna to wieczorem jest znacznie chłodniej, nie mogę tego wytłumaczyć teściowej i po jej wizycie to jest masakra.
> 
> Dlaczego w domach w Stenlose czuć zaduch, nie wiem, nie czuję się ekspertem w tej dziedzinie ale fakt jest faktem, zaś co do firmy która to budowała to ma chyba na koncie kilkaset domów pasywnych więc o brak doświadczenia nie można jej posądzać, no chyba że standardowo my wszystko robimy i wiemy najlepiej  jak to Polacy.


Ten artykuł to jakiś żart chyba... te koszty wyimaginowane chyba ktoś komuś zlecił wygenerować. Co do domów, to nie koniecznie my Polacy wiemy lepiej ale przy dobrze zbudowanym domu nawet niepasywnym żadnych problemów być nie powinno. Chociaż nic mnie nie zdziwi skoro są "fachowcy" wrzucający większe wywiewy do kuchni niż w łazienkach czy osłabiają wentylację łazienek dając wyciągi w korytarzach. Potem różne rzeczy z tego  mogą wynikać chociażby grzyb w łazience nawet przy wentylacji mechanicznej.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Dobre 
> 
> Filtry kosztują mnie 4zł na cały rok 
> A może i mniej.


Potwierdzam, podawałem przykład ze swojej strony, że 6 zł to maks. Warto pamiętać o ich wymianie jednak jeśli chcemy aby wentylatory pracowały długie lata bezproblemowo.

----------


## Truteń

> Co chcesz tu czyścić?


Czyli co chcesz mi powiedzieć że filtr się brudzi, centralka się brudzi a rury są czyste, nie ma w nich wogóle kurzu i nie osiada, no cuda normalnie. Proszę cię, weź watę na druciku i przejedź po wnętrzu rury i zrób zdjęcie tylko realnie a nie na nowej watce. Nie ma opcji żeby kurz nie osiadał w rurach tym bardziej spiro. Miałem troche do czynienia z nimi przy kominkach i wiem jakie potrafiły być zasyfione w krótkim czasie, przy WM będzie to w mniejszym stopniu ale będzie i żadne zdjęcia tego nie zmienią, gdyby rury były czyste to i filtr byłby czysty. Ty swoich rur nigdy nie wyczyścisz bo się nie da i dobrze o tym wiesz, jedynie co to za kilka lat ich wymiana.
*Fotohobby* wentylację mam, grawitacyjną  :smile:  a że ciągnie od chłodnych piwnic to naprawdę jest OK. Oczywiście możesz sobie zmniejszyć ciąg WM ale wtedy nijak się ma to do jej założeń, wtedy Ty nie masz wentylacji  :smile: 
Co do WM to dla mnie jej wadą jest to że wszystko musi być podporządkowane pod nią, wystarczy że  zakłócisz jej obieg a nie będzie 
już tak dobra, to na zasadzie działania filtra w akwarium, jak rośliny przytłumią wylot wody to filtracja spada i syf się osadza tam gdzie go wczesniej nie było (w tym akurat jestem mocny  :smile: ) podobnie się dzieje jak przysłonimy w akwarium wyloty aranżacją. Kto ma akwarium roślinne to szybko złapie analogię.

----------


## fotohobby

Truten, to jest Twój problem,że mieszasz pojęcie. Porównujesz instalację DGP, która miele o wiele więcej powietrza, niż WM i to jeszcze powietrza wewnętrznego, niefiltrowanego.

Nie rozumiem problemu, nawet jeśłi na ściankach przewodów wentylacyjnych osadzi się jakiś warstewka pyłu.
Dlaczego trzeba je czyścić ? Staną się niedrożne ? Wyrosną w nich grzyby ? 
Zresztą całkiem niedawno Liwko robił test chusteczkowy. Pewnie ma jeszcze te zdjęcia. 

Do reszty Twoich wywodów to już nie wiem co o nich myśleć. 
Zamykasz okna podczas upałów, przerywasz i tak upośledzone działanie WG, nie wentylujesz domu i to na własne życzenie. To takie komfortowe ?
Ja wentuluję cały czas na 90m3/h, nad ranem mocniej. 
Latem, w trakcie dnia może ustawię sobie 50m3/h, bo w domu jest tylko pies, ale to nadal jest 50m3/h, a nie pozamykany dom.... 
Część chłodu z wewnątrz rekuperator odzyskuje.
Upałów w domu nie mam dzięki roletom - trzy nasłonecznione okna  są w stanie załadować do domu o wiele więcej energii, niż strumień 90m3/h powietrza wentylacyjnego.
I nie rozumiem, co oznacza, że wszystko mam w domu podporządkowane pod wentylację mechaniczną.... Gdyby nie ten temat, to bym o niej nawet nie myślał. No, ale może podpowiesz w jaki sposób musiałem się podporządkować....

----------


## Liwko

Jeżeli myslisz że nie robiłem testu białej chusteczki to się mylisz. Był tu już taki jeden co w nic nie wierzył. Dalej nie wierzy i ciebie też nie przekonam.

Po pięciu latach.

----------


## Liwko

Zadam ci jedno pytanie.
Jeżeli weźmiesz suszarkę, przykleisz do niej kawał rury spiro, i będziesz w nią dmuchał kilka lat nawet bez filtrów, to kiedy ci się ta rura zapcha od syfu?

----------


## K&M_M

Dzisiaj spałem z uchylonym oknem+spuszczona roleta w 4 osoby. Boże jaki komfort... mercedes... 10/10. Wstaję idę do gabinetu tutaj zapach przez uchylone okno z innej strony domu.. mega komfort, świeżość ...mesio... 10/10 no dobra ubieram się idę na dół tam zostawiłem na noc dwa uchylone okna+roleta w dół bo się przez dzień nagrzało do 25 stopni. Spadło do 23 stopni i ta świeżość mercedes.. 10/10. 

Mogę sobie regulować nawietrzniki, uchylać jedno,dwa,trzy okna spuszczać rolety na to, otwierać zamykać szaleństwo. Komfort komfort i jeszcze raz komfort. Wszędzie komfort  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

Mamy 14. maj...
Cieszę się, że przynajmniej przez niecałe pol roku masz w sypialni 10/10, a nie 4/10, z "lekkim zaduchem" po przebudzeniu.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Dzisiaj spałem z uchylonym oknem+spuszczona roleta w 4 osoby. Boże jaki komfort... mercedes... 10/10. Wstaję idę do gabinetu tutaj zapach przez uchylone okno z innej strony domu.. mega komfort, świeżość ...mesio... 10/10 no dobra ubieram się idę na dół tam zostawiłem na noc dwa uchylone okna+roleta w dół bo się przez dzień nagrzało do 25 stopni. Spadło do 23 stopni i ta świeżość mercedes.. 10/10. 
> 
> Mogę sobie regulować nawietrzniki, uchylać jedno,dwa,trzy okna spuszczać rolety na to, otwierać zamykać szaleństwo. Komfort komfort i jeszcze raz komfort. Wszędzie komfort


Tak jak słusznie fotohobby zauważył jest dopiero maj, co będzie dalej?
W sierpniowe noce temperatury mogą utrzymywać się powyżej 20oC. Jak bardzo uda Ci się obniżyć temperaturę przy otwartych oknach, przecież po nocy w dzień może dochodzić do 30oC? Zapewne rolety okażą się skuteczną bronią na ten cały letni zaduch i wilgotne powietrze...

----------


## K&M_M

W sierpniu pamiętam jak malowałem dom w środku było 2 tygodnie upału po 35 stopni i więcej w domu było przyjemnie chłodno, ekipa od budowy siedziała i nie chciała wychodzić na dwór gdzie było masakrycznie gorąco. Pomimo, że nie można było spuszczać jeszcze rolet. Ale widzę forumowe eksperty  wiedzą lepiej jak mi będzie z moją wentylacją i tu właśnie jest ich problem. Nasi zacofani przodkowie mieli dwa sposoby na darmową klimę. Grube mury + wysokie pomieszczenia. Na przykład w kościele w upalne dni jest przyjemnie chłodno, pewnie nie tak jak w domu z WM ale chłodno  :wink:  Co więcej było chłodno w XII wieku i dalej jest chłodno, dziwna sprawa. Także gruba izolacja (także okien)+ wysokie pomieszczenie zwłaszcza na poddaszu robi robotę i nie chce za to pieniędzy.

ps. A w zimie jak mi będzie duszno to sobie otworzę okno a kto bogatemu zabroni  :wink:  Dzieciak będzie większy więc nie strach. Z reszta jakiej zimie jak w nocy 5-10 stopni... jak jest mniej to nic nie muszę otwierać bo wieje samo.

Tak naprawdę różnica polega na tym, że ja mam wentylację manualną a wy automatyczną reszta to marketing.

edit;
mam 290cm wysokości pomieszczenia na poddaszu kto da więcej  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

Kwestia chłodu podczas upału latem to kwestia grubości i akumulacyjności przegród.
Mam dom z silikatu, więc i on z wolna reaguje na zmianę temperatury.

Ale to nie jest temat o "darmowej klimie", bo tej nie zapewnia ani WM, ani WG, tylko o skutecznej wentylacji z odzyskiem ciepła.
Dziś jest maj, miesiąc w którym Twoja działa optymalnie. Niestety nie zawsze tak działa i to jej największy minus.

I bynajmniej nie chodzi o to, że coś jest automatyczne, a coś manualne.

----------


## K&M_M

Jak będziemy się wykłócać do sierpnia to dam znać i nie będę koloryzować  :wink:  Ale jestem dobrej myśli.

edit;
Nie mogłem się powstrzymać.

https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrkulacja_powietrza

otóż różnica temperatur w lecie między tym co w środku a tym co na zewnątrz musi wywołać jakiś ruch. jeśli w domu masz gorąco i na dworze jest gorąco to nici z wentylacji. Ale jak masz różnicę temperatur to musi być ruch cała ziemia tak pracuje bez WM  :wink:

----------


## Busters

Czytam to czytam i nie wierze jak mozna takich prostych rzeczy nie rozumiec.

Jak masz szczelne okna to nie masz zadnego ruchu, no moze masz ale minimalny. W zimie nie masz ciagle otwartych okien wiec wentylacja nie dziala tak jak powinna. Jak masz nawiewniki to placisz za ogrzewanie wiecej, a jak masz nawiewniki i na zewnatrz jest -15stopni to masz nieprzyjemny lodowaty przeciag w domu - powodzenia przy malym dziecku.

Kolega truten to juz szkoda komentowac, idealna owca do strzyzenia nie chcialbym widziec jego domu, ani tego za ile go wybudowal.
Pewnie pelno bezsensownych rozwiazan na ktore poszla kasa, a tam gdzie powinno sie dolozyc pewnie byly oszczednosci.
Porownania tez z dupy, ktore nie maja nic wspolnego z tematem.

Rozumiem, ze mozna przyoszczedzic na WM (choc koszt wykonania jest smieszny w porownaniu do tego jaki komfort zyskujemy)
ale zeby mowic ze WG dziala rownie dobrze to brak mi slow zeby to skomentowac.

W ogole koledzy wyzej sypia konkretnymi argumentami a Wy ich dalej nie rozumiecie. Nie wiem gdzie jaka kolwiek logika.
 Porownywanie rur WM do DGP jesli chodzi o czystosc albo mowienie, ze otwarte okna przez caly rok to super komfort  :big grin:

----------


## e_gregor

WG nie działa. Mieszkam w bloku wybudowanym 7 lat temu i mogę potwierdzić. Wszystko w moim mieszkaniu mi pasuje poza właśnie wentylacją. Albo wieje z wywietrzników okiennych, albo z nich zimą wieje i się leje albo niema wentylacji jak się to zamknie albo pogoda nie sprzyja. Od wiosny do jesieni okna pootwierane więc za cenę świeżego powietrza mam ogrom kurzu. Do bani z tym wszystkim. Buduję dom żeby mieć więcej przestrzeni mieszkalnej, ogród i wentylację mechaniczną

----------


## Tomaszs131

> WG nie działa. Mieszkam w bloku wybudowanym 7 lat temu i mogę potwierdzić. Wszystko w moim mieszkaniu mi pasuje poza właśnie wentylacją. Albo wieje z wywietrzników okiennych, albo z nich zimą wieje i się leje albo niema wentylacji jak się to zamknie albo pogoda nie sprzyja. Od wiosny do jesieni okna pootwierane więc za cenę świeżego powietrza mam ogrom kurzu. Do bani z tym wszystkim. Buduję dom żeby mieć więcej przestrzeni mieszkalnej, ogród i wentylację mechaniczną


Wszystko w temacie...

----------


## jedrek244

> Powiedział co wiedział! Według Ciebie wszyscy użytkownicy niedużych domów z WG mają zaduch i pleśń? Większych bzdur nie czytałem. A z przykładem ogniska to już przeszedłeś samego siebie.


Mają ale nie zdają sobie z tego sprawy, odkąd zamieszkałem w domu z WM, to jak 
odwiedzam domy z WG to czuć niestety zaduch.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jak będziemy się wykłócać do sierpnia to dam znać i nie będę koloryzować  Ale jestem dobrej myśli.
> 
> edit;
> Nie mogłem się powstrzymać.
> 
> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrkulacja_powietrza
> 
> otóż różnica temperatur w lecie między tym co w środku a tym co na zewnątrz musi wywołać jakiś ruch. jeśli w domu masz gorąco i na dworze jest gorąco to nici z wentylacji. Ale jak masz różnicę temperatur to musi być ruch cała ziemia tak pracuje bez WM


Ameryki nie odkryłeś
Jeśli różnica wynosi kilka stopni, co różnica ciśnień jest marna, biorąc pod uwagę opory "instalacji", szczególnie na poddaszu przy małej długości kanałów wentylacyjnych.
Masz sypialnię na poddaszu ? 

Jak wygląda cyrkulacja kiedy na zewnątrz jest cieplej, niż w środku ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Mają ale nie zdają sobie z tego sprawy, odkąd zamieszkałem w domu z WM, to jak 
> odwiedzam domy z WG to czuć niestety zaduch.


Masz rację. Moim zdaniem większość miało okazję przebywać w domu z WM, choćby z ciekawości. Problem w tym że mało kto do tego się przyznaje, wyjątkiem niech będzie fachowiec o którym wcześniej w wątku wspomniałem.

----------


## Liwko

> Dzisiaj spałem z uchylonym oknem+spuszczona roleta w 4 osoby. Boże jaki komfort... mercedes... 10/10. Wstaję idę do gabinetu tutaj zapach przez uchylone okno z innej strony domu.. mega komfort, świeżość ...mesio... 10/10 no dobra ubieram się idę na dół tam zostawiłem na noc dwa uchylone okna+roleta w dół bo się przez dzień nagrzało do 25 stopni. Spadło do 23 stopni i ta świeżość mercedes.. 10/10. 
> 
> Mogę sobie regulować nawietrzniki, uchylać jedno,dwa,trzy okna spuszczać rolety na to, otwierać zamykać szaleństwo. Komfort komfort i jeszcze raz komfort. Wszędzie komfort


Wyobraź sobie, że ja też mogę spać przy otwartych oknach. Różnica polega na tym, że ja mogę, a ty musisz.  :yes:

----------


## surgi22

A jak z komfortem akustycznym przy uchylonych oknach ? Nie każdy mieszka w środku lasu .

----------


## K&M_M

Kiedyś też mieszkałem w bloku i w bloku WG to słabe rozwiązanie bo masz małą powierzchnię mieszkania (z reguły) a dużo domowników. Do tego ile masz w mieszkaniu kratek wentylacyjnych, jedną w łazience góra drugą w kuchni. Ja mam na dole 4 kratki wentylacyjne i jest git. Na górze jedną w łazience, ale na górze wentylacja działa bardziej na zasadzie przedmuchu niż wentylacji jak na dole, ewentualnie zasysa powietrze wędruje zimne na dół i tam do kratki wentylacyjnej nie wiem nie śledzę tego powietrza w każdym razie krąży i jest dobrze. Dzisiaj rano okna pozamykane świeżo i przyjemnie, nie wietrzę po nocy nawet. Wiem ciężko w to uwierzyć komuś kto wywalił naście tysięcy na wentylację. Ale mi to działa. A wasze WM to takie cud maliny bez żadnych wad? Nie ma tam czegoś co wam się nie podoba? Same plusy? W zimie nic nie zamarza? Nie buczy wiatraczek?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Kiedyś też mieszkałem w bloku i w bloku WG to słabe rozwiązanie bo masz małą powierzchnię mieszkania (z reguły) a dużo domowników. Do tego ile masz w mieszkaniu kratek wentylacyjnych, jedną w łazience góra drugą w kuchni. Ja mam na dole 4 kratki wentylacyjne i jest git. Na górze jedną w łazience, ale na górze wentylacja działa bardziej na zasadzie przedmuchu niż wentylacji jak na dole, ewentualnie zasysa powietrze wędruje zimne na dół i tam do kratki wentylacyjnej nie wiem nie śledzę tego powietrza w każdym razie krąży i jest dobrze. Dzisiaj rano okna pozamykane świeżo i przyjemnie, nie wietrzę po nocy nawet. Wiem ciężko w to uwierzyć komuś kto wywalił naście tysięcy na wentylację. Ale mi to działa. A wasze WM to takie cud maliny bez żadnych wad? Nie ma tam czegoś co wam się nie podoba? Same plusy? W zimie nic nie zamarza? Nie buczy wiatraczek?


Jak długo mieszkasz już w nowym domu?
Jeśli umieścisz WM nad sypialnią to  rzeczywiście można go w nocy słyszeć. Wystarczy trochę wiedxy , oczytania by się tego wystrzec.

----------


## K&M_M

> Wystarczy trochę wiedxy , oczytania by się tego wystrzec.


to podobnie jak z GW czyli może wentylacja działa jak poświecimy jej trochę uwagi niezależnie od tego jaki mamy rodzaj?

----------


## Liwko

> to podobnie jak z GW czyli może wentylacja działa jak poświecimy jej trochę uwagi niezależnie od tego jaki mamy rodzaj?


Choćbyś się zesrał śniegiem i owocami południowymi, to są okresy, w których WG nie będzie działać. Fizyki nie oszukasz.

----------


## K&M_M

> Choćbyś się zesrał śniegiem i owocami południowymi, to są okresy, w których WG nie będzie działać. Fizyki nie oszukasz.


Pewnie masz rację wtedy uchylam okno.

----------


## Liwko

> Pewnie masz rację wtedy uchylam okno.


Przy ruchliwej drodze z całym jej hałasem i smrodem. Ze stadami komarów i much. Kurzem i pyłkami. Dziękuję za takie atrakcje.

----------


## K&M_M

> Przy ruchliwej drodze z całym jej hałasem i smrodem. Ze stadami komarów i much. Kurzem i pyłkami. Dziękuję za takie atrakcje.


Przy drodze i ze smrodem za oknem to polecam WM, ja tego nie mam. Na komary są moskitiery. No z kurzem i pyłkami to ponoć macie lepiej bo macie filtry ale czy to robi aż taką różnicę, może. W każdym razie jak mi będzie źle z WG to sobie zmienię na inną, krzywdy nie będę sobie robić. Na razie jest super i polecam.

----------


## fotohobby

> Dzisiaj rano okna pozamykane świeżo i przyjemnie, nie wietrzę po nocy nawet. Wiem ciężko w to uwierzyć komuś kto wywalił naście tysięcy na wentylację. Ale mi to działa.


No niesamowite - w pomieszczeniach, w których przez 8h nikogo nie było nie ma zaduchu  :wink: 
No cud.
Bo nie piszesz chyba o sypialni, gdzie jak sam przyznałeś rano lekki zaduch jest. 
Co kiedyś w dużej sypialni z WG tez odczuwałem, a czego nie odczuwamy teraz.

Powtarzam - jest maj, idealne warunki dla WG.
Bo różnica temperatur jest na tyle duża, ze działa, a na tyle mała, że nie wychładza specjalnie.
W styczniu tez bedzie działać, nawet lepiej - tyle, ze ciepła trochę uleci.
A w lipcu sierpniu działać nie bedzie.

Do tego dochodzi szybsza w przypadku WM eliminacja zapachów, brak zaduchu, niezaparowane lustra w łazience po kąpieli, zawsze świeże powietrze w sypialni....

----------


## Konsultant marki Junkers

> Jaka jest przybliżona cena Waszego cuda?
> Co do sprawności to każda firma reklamuje swoje reku w podobny sposób.
> Nie wie tylko dlaczego w sterowniku nie można odczytać temp. powietrza na czerpni i wyrzutni. Poznalibyśmy wtedy rzeczywistą sprawność jednostki


Witam,

Cenę katalogową rekuperatora jak i również pozostałych produktów marki Junkers można znaleźć w cenniku dostępnym na stronie: http://www.junkers.pl/materialy/cennik.html
Służę pomocą w przypadku dalszych pytań. 
Pozdrawiam, 
_____________________________________
Konsultant marki Junkers

----------


## Tomaszs131

> to podobnie jak z GW czyli może wentylacja działa jak poświecimy jej trochę uwagi niezależnie od tego jaki mamy rodzaj?


Widzę, że wybiurczo odpowiadamy na pytania. Domniemam, że jeszcze nie mieszkasz a sutuacja po wprowadzce nie będzie tak różowo wyglądać jak piszesz. Każdy z mieszkańców przebywając w domu oddaje ciepło, parę wodną dochodzi do tego para z łazienki, kuchni- latem wszystko to w domu z WG   potęgować będzie zaduch. Dlatego proponuje pomieszkać i wtedy podzielić się z nami swoimi wnioskami.

----------


## fotohobby

K&M_M mieszka, tyle, że nie cały rok chyba.

Cała ta dyskusja jest bez sensu, bo to jakby porównywać dwa samochody - takie same, ale jeden troche lepiej doposażony - za konkretną kwotę.
Ktoś bedzie twierdził, że to wyposażenie nie ma sensu, ktoś wręcz przeciwnie.

Gdybym miał budować jeszcże raz, to trzy rozwiązania bez namysłu przeniósłbym do kolejnego domu: bezobsługowe  źródło ciepła, ogrzewanie podłogowe i WM.

----------


## Liwko

> Gdybym miał budować jeszcże raz, to trzy rozwiązania bez namysłu przeniósłbym do kolejnego domu: bezobsługowe  źródło ciepła, ogrzewanie podłogowe i WM.


Ja również.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wiem ciężko w to uwierzyć komuś kto wywalił naście tysięcy na wentylację.


Jakie naście tys.zl ? Ja "wywalilem" aż 5,5tys.zl czyli tyle ile Wy za WG.

----------


## Liwko

U mnie wyszła 8tys.

----------


## Busters

a WG i tak jest lepsza, bo jest za darmo!  :big grin:  i komfort lepszy, bo mozna okno otworzyc




> Szczególnie zimą. ..... .Darmo, a kominy nie kosztują?Za darmo to nic nie ma.


WG jest, poczytaj wczesniejsze posty  :smile:

----------


## cob_ra

> a WG i tak jest lepsza, bo jest za darmo!  i komfort lepszy, bo mozna okno otworzyc


Szczególnie zimą. ..... .Darmo, a kominy nie kosztują?Za darmo to nic nie ma.

----------


## wg39070

> Choćbyś się zesrał śniegiem i owocami południowymi, to są okresy, w których WG nie będzie działać. Fizyki nie oszukasz.


A kolega to z fizyki dobrze stał ...ale za drzwiami!

----------


## wg39070

> Jakie naście tys.zl ? Ja "wywalilem" aż 5,5tys.zl czyli tyle ile Wy za WG.


Czyli kupiłeś jakieś gówno no name.

----------


## Arturo72

> Czyli kupiłeś jakieś gówno no name.


Mylisz się,Brookvent z wymiennikiem recair czyli jednym z najlepszych na rynku,koszt 4tys.zl

A może jest tak że to Wy lykacie z nie świadomości i beztroski jaka to WM jest kosmicznie droga i robicie z siebie losi i jeleni ?

----------


## Liwko

> A kolega to z fizyki dobrze stał ...ale za drzwiami!


Możesz rozwinąć z czym się nie zgadzasz?

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Mylisz się,Brookvent z wymiennikiem recair czyli jednym z najlepszych na rynku,koszt 4tys.zl
> 
> A może jest tak że to Wy lykacie z nie świadomości i beztroski jaka to WM jest kosmicznie droga i robicie z siebie losi i jeleni ?


Można i taniej  :smile:  na czymś innym ale wiadomo że wtedy mercedesa nie kupimy. Swoją drogą na dom 120m2 całą wm z centralą można sobie złożyć samemu za około 4-5 tys zł bez problemu.

----------


## kamil2k3

Nie ma co nawracać nie padł nawet jeden argument na korzyść WG poza tym, że jest za darmo choć budowa komina za darmo nie jest więc i ten argument można sobie wsadzić między bajki koszt utrzymania jest darmowy to fakt.

Gdybym nie miał w tej chwili grawitacyjnej ... może w te poglądy uwierzył, ale mam i jeśli nie otworzy się okna na noc to jest zaduch koniec kropka jest tak w każdym domu z taką wentylacją i nie mówcie że nie bo inaczej się zwyczajnie nie da.

Jak jest ciepło ok nie ma problemu, ale jak jest hałas za oknem a u mnie bywa często pojawia się problem jak się robi zimno to samo więc nie mówcie że to jest tak samo wygodne wentylacja mechaniczna to zaraz po ogrzewaniu i elektryce najkorzystniejsza dla nas i domu instalacja TAKA JEST PRAWDA niezależnie od tego ile razy powiecie że "moje jest mojsze"  nie chcecie nie zakładajcie nikt nie zmusza ale nie wprowadzajcie ludzi w błąd że to jest to samo tylko za tą drugą trzeba płacić a w ogóle to fanaberia nowobogackich .... 
Aż żal to czytać

----------


## surgi22

Odświeżę wątek - jak tak zwolennicy WG z temperaturami w domu ?

----------


## Elfir

26 stopni w domu 36 na zewnątrz

----------


## enedue

ponad 40 na zewnątrz, w domu na dole 24,5 na górze 28

przed wielkimi oknami - prawie 50 
jesssuuuuu, umieram, czekam na deszcz, podobno ma padać, tylko z czego, niebo bez jednej chmurki

----------


## Elfir

u nas wczoraj wieczorem spadł deszcz, padał całą noc, a dziś o 12-tej było tylko 19 stopni.
Wszystkie okna pootwierane by schłodzić wnętrze przed kolejną falą upałów.

----------


## imrahil

u nas max tego lata to 24°C. trochę cieplej bywało w kuchni w trakcie większego gotowania, ale tylko chwilowo. wentylacja mechaniczna. okna zamknięte przez cały dzień, nocą czasem otwieramy dwa, żeby wspomóc wychładzanie.

w domu żadnego zaduchu, wentylacja działała cały czas (tylko z różną wydajnością w zależności od pory dnia i nocy) - w przeciwieństwie do domów z WG.

----------


## surgi22

> 26 stopni w domu 36 na zewnątrz


No to u mnie było 23 w środku i 36 C na zewnatrz , ale z reku po GGWC dmucha 20-21C  a i podłoga chłodzi .
Ciekawe jak będzie dalej .

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> u nas max tego lata to 24°C. trochę cieplej bywało w kuchni w trakcie większego gotowania, ale tylko chwilowo. wentylacja mechaniczna. okna zamknięte przez cały dzień, nocą czasem otwieramy dwa, żeby wspomóc wychładzanie.
> 
> w domu żadnego zaduchu, wentylacja działała cały czas (tylko z różną wydajnością w zależności od pory dnia i nocy) - w przeciwieństwie do domów z WG.


na jakich wydajnościach puszczas centralkę latem?

----------


## imrahil

> na jakich wydajnościach puszczas centralkę latem?


onyx dream 400, ostatnio chodzi na wymienniku i 25% wydajności w dzień, a między godz. 00 a 06 rano chodzi na 60% z otwartym bypassem.

edit: mój sąsiad budujący nowy dom robi dokładnie odwrotnie jak opisujesz w stopce. ostatnio z nim gadałem (i jego murarzem - fachowcem od wszystkiego od siedmiu boleści). robią mostek na mostku, twierdząc że przez nieizolowany żelbet wcale nie ucieka tak wiele ciepła jak mi się wydaje (a udowodnić może mi to jego znajomy, który nie wie ile spalił w domu grzejąc go do 15°C w czasie wykończeniówki, ale na pewno dużo nie spalił, a ma takie same konstrukcje jak sąsiad), a izolacja za bardzo się nie opłaca. o izolacji podłogi w garażu i stropu będzie decydował pan murarz (lat 65, ekspert w dziedzinie energooszczędności - krótko mówiąc "nie opłaca się, a panu i tak nie wierzę i na pewno pan płaci więcej i ma zimno w domu"). dodatkowo ma zamiar grzać garaż, ale tylko dlatego, żeby w pokoju nad garażem nie wiało chłodem. a na koniec kopciuch i sadza na moim tarasie...

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> edit: mój sąsiad budujący nowy dom robi dokładnie odwrotnie jak opisujesz w stopce. ostatnio z nim gadałem (i jego murarzem - fachowcem od wszystkiego od siedmiu boleści). robią mostek na mostku, twierdząc że przez nieizolowany żelbet wcale nie ucieka tak wiele ciepła jak mi się wydaje (a udowodnić może mi to jego znajomy, który nie wie ile spalił w domu grzejąc go do 15°C w czasie wykończeniówki, ale na pewno dużo nie spalił, a ma takie same konstrukcje jak sąsiad), a izolacja za bardzo się nie opłaca. o izolacji podłogi w garażu i stropu będzie decydował pan murarz (lat 65, ekspert w dziedzinie energooszczędności - krótko mówiąc "nie opłaca się, a panu i tak nie wierzę i na pewno pan płaci więcej i ma zimno w domu"). dodatkowo ma zamiar grzać garaż, ale tylko dlatego, żeby w pokoju nad garażem nie wiało chłodem. a na koniec kopciuch i sadza na moim tarasie...


To Twój onyx podobnie jak i mój  :smile:  nocą jedzie na 50% za dnia 30%. 

Co do budowy to jak ktoś słabo podłogę zaizoluje i podłogówki nie zrobi to tam jeszcze jakoś ujdzie ale jak wrzuci ogrzewanie podłogowe to potem niech się nie dziwi że rachunki takie a nie inne. W sierpniu stawiamy dom na płycie fudamentowej 30cm styro, 35 wełny w dach, będzie 15 cm styro na ściany a od środka idzie tynk termoizolacyjny z gruntem paroizolacyjnym.  Oczywiście to wszystko spięte wentylacją z reku na airpacku,  dogrzewaniem i chłodzeniem kanałówką plus podłogówka kable lub maty, do cwu oddzielna pompa.

----------


## darek2009

"tynk termoizolacyjny"  - Takie rzeczy to tylko w erze.....    Co to za cudo? Niezły marketing , skoro ktoś w to wierzy.

----------


## wg39070

> "tynk termoizolacyjny"  - Takie rzeczy to tylko w erze.....    Co to za cudo? Niezły marketing , skoro ktoś w to wierzy.


Dorzuciłbym jeszcze do tego "ciepły montaż okien" oraz "oddychający tynk gipsowy".

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> "tynk termoizolacyjny"  - Takie rzeczy to tylko w erze.....    Co to za cudo? Niezły marketing , skoro ktoś w to wierzy.


To nie kwestia wiary.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Dorzuciłbym jeszcze do tego "ciepły montaż okien" oraz "oddychający tynk gipsowy".


Dobrze osadzone okno potrafi zrobić różnice co widzę nie raz na termowizji. Ale racja, w domu z dziurami w sumie różnicy nie zrobi...

----------


## pytlakos

Bardzo fajny temat. Ja jest dokładnie osobą, która ma do podjęcia decyzję, jaką wentylację wybrać. Jeszcze do niedawna byłem zdecydowany na wentylację grawitacyjną, bo jest bezawaryjna i przy odrobinie dyscypliny w wietrzeniu pomieszczeń (szczególnie zimą) można sobie z nią swobodnie żyć. Są jednak dwie sytuacje, których nie mogę sobie ułożyć. Pierwsza sprawa to sypialnie na poddaszu właśnie zima, trzeba albo spać w zaduchu, albo z otwartymi drzwiami, albo z wiejącymi wywietrznikami. Niestety każda z tych opcji jest średnia. Druga sprawa to okap kuchenny, który po uruchomieniu wentylatora musi skądś ciągnąć powietrze. I znowu zimą albo trzeba otworzyć okno, ale wtedy sporo chłodu wpada, albo powietrze wpada przez inne kanały wentylacyjne lub z kominka. 

Wentylacja mechaniczna jednak też nie jest doskonała, a największą obawę mam co do czystości kanałów nawiewnych. Owszem widziałem zdjęcia Liwko z testem białej chusteczki i faktyczni wygląda to zachęcająco. Ale jest kilka czynników, które nie pozwalają mi tak łatwo w to uwierzyć:
- producenci kanałów piszą o konieczności wymiany kanałów po kilkunastu latach, dlaczego?
- w kanałach stosowane są powłoki antybakteryjne, czyli jednak są tam bakterie, z którymi trzeba walczyć, inaczej nie musieliby tego robić
- rozmawiałem z człowiek, który buduje domy od a do z i w niezobowiązującej rozmowie mówi wprost, że kanały trzeba czyścić i dezynfekować, bez tego śmierdzą podobnie jak nieserwisowana klimatyzacja.
- o ile wiem w większych obiektach jest obowiązek czyszczenia kanałów wentylacyjnych, czyli jednak coś tam się zbiera
- ostatni będąc w różnych większych obiektach przyglądam się anemostatom na suficie i niestety nie raz miały czarne naloty.

----------


## link2jack

> Dorzuciłbym jeszcze do tego "ciepły montaż okien" oraz "oddychający tynk gipsowy".


A ten znowu po banie zaczyna swoje "mondrości". Kiedy przyswoisz to sobie, że na budownictwie się po prostu nie znasz? To, że zapłaciłeś komuś za wybudowanie swojego domku nie znaczy, że jesteś ekspertem budowlanym.

----------


## Liwko

> 1- producenci kanałów piszą o konieczności wymiany kanałów po kilkunastu latach, dlaczego?
> 2- w kanałach stosowane są powłoki antybakteryjne, czyli jednak są tam bakterie, z którymi trzeba walczyć, inaczej nie musieliby tego robić
> 3- rozmawiałem z człowiek, który buduje domy od a do z i w niezobowiązującej rozmowie mówi wprost, że kanały trzeba czyścić i dezynfekować, bez tego śmierdzą podobnie jak nieserwisowana klimatyzacja.
> 4- o ile wiem w większych obiektach jest obowiązek czyszczenia kanałów wentylacyjnych, czyli jednak coś tam się zbiera
> 5- ostatni będąc w różnych większych obiektach przyglądam się anemostatom na suficie i niestety nie raz miały czarne naloty.


1. Zgadnij.
2. Nie mam żadnej takiej powłoki i w 100% wentylacji grawitacyjnej też jej nie ma.
3. Ciekaw jestem ile razy czyścił kanały wentylacji grawitacyjnej, w których w przeciwieństwie do mechanicznej występuje cofka.
4. Nie słyszałem o tym.
5. Minęło siedem lat odkąd mieszkam, robić kolejne zdjęcia?

Tak odnośnie ostatniego punktu. Pod anemostat wywiewny w kuchni dałem krążek z włókniny filtracyjnej. Po pół roku jest niemal czarny, za to zauważyłem, że mniej brudzi się filtr wywiewny rekuperatora. Czyli to co by się miało znaleźć przy reku, zostaje przy anemostacie. 

A dla ciebie do podjęcia decyzji polecam jeszcze jeden wątek.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...e+swoje+filtry

----------


## fotohobby

> - rozmawiałem z człowiek, który buduje domy od a do z i w niezobowiązującej rozmowie mówi wprost, że kanały trzeba czyścić i dezynfekować, bez tego śmierdzą podobnie jak nieserwisowana klimatyzacja.
> 
> - ostatni będąc w różnych większych obiektach przyglądam się anemostatom na suficie i niestety nie raz miały czarne naloty.


ad 1
No, człowiek budujący domu od A do Z raczej nie jest ekspertem od wentylacji. U mnie człowiek taki chciał przyklejać styropian na placki, żeby pomiędzy ścianą, a styro powietrze przepływało.
Zapytaj go, czy wie, jaka jest różnica pomiędzy przewodem w instalacji wentylacyjnej, a klimatyzacyjnej.

ad 2 Tam są większe przepływy. Anemostaty od DGP nawet w domu się brudzą.

----------


## surgi22

Zamieszkaj w próżni tam nie ma nic nie masz szansy się ubrudzić  :bye:

----------


## wg39070

> A ten znowu po banie zaczyna swoje "mondrości". Kiedy przyswoisz to sobie, że na budownictwie się po prostu nie znasz? To, że zapłaciłeś komuś za wybudowanie swojego domku nie znaczy, że jesteś ekspertem budowlanym.



Ja już wybudowałem i lada dzień zamieszkam. A Ty budujesz, budujesz i budujesz reksia czy tam jakąś budę dla reksia. A za kilka lat nadal będziesz na etapie budowy budy dla reksia.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> ad 1
> No, człowiek budujący domu od A do Z raczej nie jest ekspertem od wentylacji. U mnie człowiek taki chciał przyklejać styropian na placki, żeby pomiędzy ścianą, a styro powietrze przepływało.
> Zapytaj go, czy wie, jaka jest różnica pomiędzy przewodem w instalacji wentylacyjnej, a klimatyzacyjnej.
> 
> ad 2 Tam są większe przepływy. Anemostaty od DGP nawet w domu się brudzą.


Niektórzy twierdzą że wentylację i klime można robić na tych samych kanalach, i uwaga są to fachowcy podobno.

----------


## link2jack

> Ja już wybudowałem i lada dzień zamieszkam. A Ty budujesz, budujesz i budujesz reksia czy tam jakąś budę dla reksia. A za kilka lat nadal będziesz na etapie budowy budy dla reksia.


Trzymasz poziom :bye:

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja już wybudowałem i lada dzień zamieszkam. A Ty budujesz, budujesz i budujesz reksia czy tam jakąś budę dla reksia. A za kilka lat nadal będziesz na etapie budowy budy dla reksia.


Zmierzasz  do kolejnego bana  :smile: 
Są szanse na wzrost poziomu merytorycznego Forum  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Czego to się człowiek nie dowie  :smile:  Lece czyścić kanały  :wink: 




> 1. Zgadnij.
> 2. Nie mam żadnej takiej powłoki i w 100% wentylacji grawitacyjnej też jej nie ma.
> 3. Ciekaw jestem ile razy czyścił kanały wentylacji grawitacyjnej, w których w przeciwieństwie do mechanicznej występuje cofka.
> 4. Nie słyszałem o tym.
> 5. Minęło siedem lat odkąd mieszkam, robić kolejne zdjęcia?
> 
> Tak odnośnie ostatniego punktu. Pod anemostat wywiewny w kuchni dałem krążek z włókniny filtracyjnej. Po pół roku jest niemal czarny, za to zauważyłem, że mniej brudzi się filtr wywiewny rekuperatora. Czyli to co by się miało znaleźć przy reku, zostaje przy anemostacie. 
> 
> A dla ciebie do podjęcia decyzji polecam jeszcze jeden wątek.
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...e+swoje+filtry

----------


## wg39070

> Zmierzasz  do kolejnego bana 
> Są szanse na wzrost poziomu merytorycznego Forum


Kolejnego bana? A niby za co, za prawdę? Tym wpisem potwierdziłeś to, że jesteś odpowiedzialny za moje wcześniejsze blokady. A co do budowania domów przez kolejne ekipy budowlane (*to do link2jack*), to nie czuję się w jakiś sposób gorszy  od tych ludzi, którzy własnymi rękami postawili swoje domy. Ja nie zapłaciłem za budowę kompleksową bo nie mam tyle kasy. Każdą wolną chwilę spędzałem na budowie z majstrami, musiałem spiąć logistycznie ekipy, żeby nie było zbędnych przerw w budowie. Uwierz mi, dogranie ekip a przede wszystkim znalezienie dobrych nie jest łatwą sprawą. Nie boję się łopaty, betoniarki, dźwigania oraz ogólnie rozumianej pracy fizycznej. Co umiem, zrobię sam gdyż wiem, że będzie to wykonane jak najlepiej będę potrafił. Wiec jeszcze raz: mam szacunek dla ludzi samodzielnie budujących swoje wymarzone domy, ale nie czuję się w żaden sposób gorszy przez to, że wynajmowałem kolejne ekipy. Przyznaj sam, że budujących samemu jest zaledwie jakiś promil. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

Panowie trochę luzu to Forum ma pomóc dokonać innym użytkownikom wyboru dobrego dla nich a nie być areną dla dzieciaków pokazujących w piaskownicy kto ma dłuższego  :roll eyes:

----------


## fotohobby

> Kolejnego bana? A niby za co, za prawdę? Tym wpisem potwierdziłeś to, że jesteś odpowiedzialny za moje wcześniejsze blokady. A co do budowania domów przez kolejne ekipy budowlane (*to do link2jack*), to nie czuję się w jakiś sposób gorszy  od tych ludzi, którzy własnymi rękami postawili swoje domy. Ja nie zapłaciłem za budowę kompleksową bo nie mam tyle kasy. Każdą wolną chwilę spędzałem na budowie z majstrami, musiałem spiąć logistycznie ekipy, żeby nie było zbędnych przerw w budowie. Uwierz mi, dogranie ekip a przede wszystkim znalezienie dobrych nie jest łatwą sprawą. Nie boję się łopaty, betoniarki, dźwigania oraz ogólnie rozumianej pracy fizycznej. Co umiem, zrobię sam gdyż wiem, że będzie to wykonane jak najlepiej będę potrafił. Wiec jeszcze raz: mam szacunek dla ludzi samodzielnie budujących swoje wymarzone domy, ale nie czuję się w żaden sposób gorszy przez to, że wynajmowałem kolejne ekipy. Przyznaj sam, że budujących samemu jest zaledwie jakiś promil. Pozdrawiam.


Widzę ten szacunek, szczególnie, kiedy nazywasz czyjś dom "budą".
A za swoje bany jesteś odpowiedzialny Ty i Twoje prostackie zachowanie.

----------


## Paweł_Marta

Nie wiem czy w dobrym temacie ale mam pytanie. Staram się zgłębić wiedzę o wentylacji mechanicznej i mam zagwozdkę małą. Rekuperator ma krócće 125, skrzynki rozdzielcze 160, czerpnia i wyrzutnia też 160. Połączyć to redukcją przy czerpni czy przy rekuperatorze? Czy to w ogóle jest dopuszczalne? Czerpnia i wyrzutnia teoretycznie na jednym poziomie z rekuperatorem, odległość ok. 4,5 metra.

----------


## overmind

A ja mam pytanie czy jest sens i szansa na wentylacje + klimatyzację w bloku na poddaszu ?

I przez wentylacje mam na mysli taką która działa zawsze nawet przy +30 stopniach wewnątrz mieszkania (bo ta grawitacyjna w bloku to porażka)
Powiem jeszcze że przez 15 minut działał u mnie klimatyzator przenośny 2,6 kwh i był tak głośny że poszedł zwrot do sklepu.

Czy znacie kogoś kto zrobił takie przedsiewziecie w mieszkaniu spóodzielczym ? Czy są problemy natury prawo-budowanej itd ?

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> A ja mam pytanie czy jest sens i szansa na wentylacje + klimatyzację w bloku na poddaszu ?
> 
> I przez wentylacje mam na mysli taką która działa zawsze nawet przy +30 stopniach wewnątrz mieszkania (bo ta grawitacyjna w bloku to porażka)
> Powiem jeszcze że przez 15 minut działał u mnie klimatyzator przenośny 2,6 kwh i był tak głośny że poszedł zwrot do sklepu.
> 
> Czy znacie kogoś kto zrobił takie przedsiewziecie w mieszkaniu spóodzielczym ? Czy są problemy natury prawo-budowanej itd ?


Klima przenośna to taka namiastka klimy... ekonomiczna w porównaniu do splitów to nie jest. W bloku można zrobić WM z reku tylko trzeba przemyśleć mądrze. Klima split w bloku też radę da ale pasuje chociażby  balkon mieć...

----------


## agao_83

a czy waszym zdaniem lepiej montować WM z rekuperatorem, czy z GWC? Co wychodzi drożej w inwestycji i eksploatacji i co jest lepsze/ pewniejsze/ sprawniejsze?

----------


## Liwko

> a czy waszym zdaniem lepiej montować WM z rekuperatorem, czy z GWC? Co wychodzi drożej w inwestycji i eksploatacji i co jest lepsze/ pewniejsze/ sprawniejsze?


Wentylacja mechaniczna a wentylacja z rekuperatorem, różni się jedynie tym, że w rekuperatorze masz wymiennik ciepła. 
Jedno i drugie rozwiązanie ma swoje plusy i minusy, jedno i drugie maże być i tanie i drogie. Natomiast moim zdaniem nie ma sensu łączyć tych rozwiązań.

----------


## agao_83

> Wentylacja mechaniczna a wentylacja z rekuperatorem, różni się jedynie tym, że w rekuperatorze masz wymiennik ciepła. 
> Jedno i drugie rozwiązanie ma swoje plusy i minusy, jedno i drugie maże być i tanie i drogie. Natomiast moim zdaniem nie ma sensu łączyć tych rozwiązań.


Liwko czyli twoim zdaniem nei ma sensu łączyć WM z reku? Tylko instalować samą WM?

----------


## Liwko

Źle mnie zrozumiałe(a)ś. Nie łączyłbym GWC z rekuperatorem. GWC jest samo w sobie wymiennikiem, podobnie jak wymiennik w rekuperatorze. Jeżeli już jeden zadziała i dołożysz do niego kolejny, to tego kolejnego sprawność będzie słaba. 
Ja bym brał rekuperator ze względu na prostotę rozwiązania.

----------


## imrahil

> Liwko czyli twoim zdaniem nei ma sensu łączyć WM z reku? Tylko instalować samą WM?


chodzi o brak ekonomicznego sensu łączenia rekuperatora z GWC. WM to tylko wentylatory i kanały, natomiast GWC czy rekuperator to jakiś tam odzysk energii. sam GWC czy sam rekuperator odzyskają sporo energii zimą (z gruntu lub wywiewanego powietrza) a ich połączenie niewiele już poprawi. GWC ma tę zaletę, że latem może dostarczać nieco chłodniejsze powietrze. natomiast rekuperator zapewne w drugiej połowie sezonu grzewczego będzie sie lepiej sprawdzał niż wychłodzone GWC, co oznaczać może lepszy komfort (cieplejsze powietrze z anemostatów). z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia łączenie ich nie ma sensu, z punktu widzenia komfortu jakiś tam sens może mieć.

podobnie jak Liwko, wolałbym sam rekuperator niż samo GWC

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

Ja również polecałbym rekuperator. Można zrobić ekonomicznie można i przeplacić. Jaki masz dom, ilu mieszkańców?

----------


## pytlakos

Zaczynam się powoli przekonywać do WM jednak. Najgorzej, że nie miałem okazji zobaczyć na własne oczy jak to działa w rzeczywistości. No i w tej chwili cena z pierwszej oferty trochę poraża. Piszecie, że można ekonomicznie, podpowiecie jak?

----------


## imrahil

można własnoręcznie. systemy oparte na skrzynkach rozdzielczych, rozprężnych i fleksach są tak proste, że aż prosi się o samodzielne wykonanie.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Zaczynam się powoli przekonywać do WM jednak. Najgorzej, że nie miałem okazji zobaczyć na własne oczy jak to działa w rzeczywistości. No i w tej chwili cena z pierwszej oferty trochę poraża. Piszecie, że można ekonomicznie, podpowiecie jak?


Zgodzę się że czasem ktoś podaje ceny z kosmosu. Inna sprawa że nadal niektórzy robią na blaszanych kanałach gdzie im jeszcze roboty dochodzi.

----------


## K&M_M

Witam szanownych Panów. Mam pytanie jak wam się mieszka w domu z WM gdy na dworze są upały? 
1.Otwieracie wtedy  okna? 
2.Jakie macie temperatury w domu?
3.Czy jeśli macie zamknięte okna to rozglądacie się za jakimś wiatrakiem?

Pytam bez żadnej złośliwości.

U mnie jest na poddaszu temperatura maks w okolicach tej na dworze im cieplej na dworze tym różnica się powiększa(w domu chłodniej) najwyżej dobiła mi chyba do 28 stopni w domu gdy na dworze było 34stopnie(w sypialni od południa, na parterze było 26), wieczorem mam kilka stopni więcej (bo na dworze chłodniej) i spada w sumie dosyć szybko. Na dole jest chłodno. Generalnie okna mam cały czas otwarte i wiaterek sobie powiewa lekkim przeciągiem co mi się podoba taki naturalny wiatrak  :wink:

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Witam szanownych Panów. Mam pytanie jak wam się mieszka w domu z WM gdy na dworze są upały? 
> 1.Otwieracie wtedy  okna? 
> 2.Jakie macie temperatury w domu?
> 3.Czy jeśli macie zamknięte okna to rozglądacie się za jakimś wiatrakiem?
> 
> Pytam bez żadnej złośliwości.
> 
> U mnie jest na poddaszu temperatura maks w okolicach tej na dworze im cieplej na dworze tym różnica się powiększa(w domu chłodniej) najwyżej dobiła mi chyba do 28 stopni w domu gdy na dworze było 34stopnie(w sypialni od południa, na parterze było 26), wieczorem mam kilka stopni więcej (bo na dworze chłodniej) i spada w sumie dosyć szybko. Na dole jest chłodno. Generalnie okna mam cały czas otwarte i wiaterek sobie powiewa lekkim przeciągiem co mi się podoba taki naturalny wiatrak


przy wentylacji mechanicznej nikt nikomu nie zabrania otwierania okien  :smile: . A temperatury w domu będą zależeć od wielu czynników więc ciężko porównywać. Ja mam jeszcze u siebie kanałówkę więc jak grzeje dłużej to włączam klimę.

----------


## fotohobby

> Witam szanownych Panów. Mam pytanie jak wam się mieszka w domu z WM gdy na dworze są upały? 
> 1.Otwieracie wtedy  okna? 
> 2.Jakie macie temperatury w domu?
> 3.Czy jeśli macie zamknięte okna to rozglądacie się za jakimś wiatrakiem?
> 
> Pytam bez żadnej złośliwości.
> 
> U mnie jest na poddaszu temperatura maks w okolicach tej na dworze im cieplej na dworze tym różnica się powiększa(w domu chłodniej) najwyżej dobiła mi chyba do 28 stopni w domu gdy na dworze było 34stopnie(w sypialni od południa, na parterze było 26), wieczorem mam kilka stopni więcej (bo na dworze chłodniej) i spada w sumie dosyć szybko. Na dole jest chłodno. Generalnie okna mam cały czas otwarte i wiaterek sobie powiewa lekkim przeciągiem co mi się podoba taki naturalny wiatrak


1. Okna otwieram (właściwie żona) tylko wcześnie nad ranem, kiedy jest najchłodniej. Zamykam ja, około 8 kiedy wychodzę.  
Wyjątkiem jest okno tarasowe, otwarte prawie cały dzień co skutkuje wzrostem temperatury w salonie.
2. Dobiło do  26C w salonie i 24C w sypialniach
3. Wiatrak ? Po co wiatrak ?

----------


## Bracianka

> 1. Okna otwieram (właściwie żona) tylko wcześnie nad ranem, kiedy jest najchłodniej. Zamykam ja, około 8 kiedy wychodzę.  
> Wyjątkiem jest okno tarasowe, otwarte prawie cały dzień co skutkuje wzrostem temperatury w salonie.
> 2. Dobiło do  26C w salonie i 24C w sypialniach
> 3. Wiatrak ? Po co wiatrak ?


Bo to takie niepojęte dla ludzkiego umysłu - ruch powietrza bez otwartych okien  :wink:

----------


## wg39070

> 1. Okna otwieram (właściwie żona) tylko wcześnie nad ranem, kiedy jest najchłodniej. Zamykam ja, około 8 kiedy wychodzę.  
> Wyjątkiem jest okno tarasowe, otwarte prawie cały dzień co skutkuje wzrostem temperatury w salonie.
> 2. Dobiło do  26C w salonie i 24C w sypialniach
> 3. Wiatrak ? Po co wiatrak ?


Otwierasz okna? Niemożliwe! A co na to wentylacja z rekuperacją? Jak bym miał 26 stopni w salonie to bym nie wytrzymał. I co teraz powiesz, ja mam WG i klimę. Nie zdycham w 26-ciu stopniach. Ale WG jest be, co? Żadne rekuperatory i GWC nie zastąpią klimatyzacji, mów co chcesz. Klima to komfort z wysokiej półki. Dopiero co pisałeś, że otwieranie okien przy WM jest nie potrzebne a sam otwierasz.

----------


## Bracianka

> Otwierasz okna? Niemożliwe! A co na to wentylacja z rekuperacją? Jak bym miał 26 stopni w salonie to bym nie wytrzymał. I co teraz powiesz, ja mam WG i klimę. Nie zdycham w 26-ciu stopniach. Ale WG jest be, co? Żadne rekuperatory i GWC nie zastąpią klimatyzacji, mów co chcesz. Klima to komfort z wysokiej półki. Dopiero co pisałeś, że otwieranie okien przy WM jest nie potrzebne a sam otwierasz.


No bo nie jest potrzebne. Ale jak ktoś lubi, to kto komu zabroni? Ja też w upały całą noc mam okna otwarte - lubię moje odgłosy moich wiejskich świerszczy i żab. Mam WM - co nie znaczy, że muszę się na cztery spusty zamnkąć. 

Co do tej Twojej wysokiej półki - wysoką to byś miał, jakbyś miał klimę i WM, tak to masz średnią  :wink:  

W salonie w upały miałam najwięcej 25 stopni - kiedy słońce mi w okna zaglądało. Czy to dużo? Mnie było jak na lato przyjemnie, choć zwykle wolę chłodniej.

----------


## fotohobby

> Otwierasz okna? Niemożliwe! A co na to wentylacja z rekuperacją? Jak bym miał 26 stopni w salonie to bym nie wytrzymał. I co teraz powiesz, ja mam WG i klimę. Nie zdycham w 26-ciu stopniach. Ale WG jest be, co? Żadne rekuperatory i GWC nie zastąpią klimatyzacji, mów co chcesz. Klima to komfort z wysokiej półki. Dopiero co pisałeś, że otwieranie okien przy WM jest nie potrzebne a sam otwierasz.


Nie jest potrzebne, ale jak najbardziej możliwe.
Oczywiśćie, że otwieram. Wyjście na taras, dziecko, pies - nie będę przecież za każdym zamykał  :smile: 
Na wentylacji nie robi to wrażenia  :smile: 
Tylko dlatego mam w jednym pomieszczeniu 26C, w pozostałych 24 bez klimy.

Za to Ty jak zwykle mieszasz pojęcia. Wentylacja to wentylacja, klimatyzacja, to klimatyzacja.

Sypialnie na poddaszu też klimatyzujesz ? Będziesz miał tam 24C ? Wątpię  :smile: 
A ja mam we wcześniej ustalonym miejscu nad stropem wyciągnięte okablowanie dla ew. jednostki wewnętrznej, na elewacji dla zewnętrznej, jak mnie te 26C przez kilka/kilkanaście dni w roku zmęczy, to wydam 2-3 kzł i klimę sobie sprawię.
A sprawną wentylację mam cały rok.

----------


## surgi22

> Otwierasz okna? Niemożliwe! A co na to wentylacja z rekuperacją? Jak bym miał 26 stopni w salonie to bym nie wytrzymał. I co teraz powiesz, ja mam WG i klimę. Nie zdycham w 26-ciu stopniach. Ale WG jest be, co? Żadne rekuperatory i GWC nie zastąpią klimatyzacji, mów co chcesz. Klima to komfort z wysokiej półki. Dopiero co pisałeś, że otwieranie okien przy WM jest nie potrzebne a sam otwierasz.


Zapraszam do mnie to zobaczysz że przy 36 C na zewnątrz można mieć 23 C bez klimy . A WG przy WM to jak płynąć na kawałku deski z nurtem rzeki albo motorówką tam gdzie i kiedy się chce . Nie jestem przeciwnikiem klimatyzacji bo czasami jest to jedyne rozsądne rozwiązanie ale u siebie celowo jej nie zastosowałem bo znam jej wady.

----------


## imrahil

maksymalnie około 24°C, okna otwieramy w nocy (ale niekoniecznie w sypialni, bo mojej żonie akurat wszelkie odgłosy typu samochód czy szczekający pies przeszkadzają), w dzień mamy odzysk chłodu przez rekuperator - różnica w stosunku do domu z wentylacją grawitacyjną jest ogromna, mocno odczuwalna w zasadzie głównie latem i zimą. latem WM po prostu działa, nie ma żadnego zaduchu w domu o żadnej porze dnia, w przeciwieństwie do domów z WG. zimą nie trzeba otwierać okien i płacić za podgrzanie świeżego powietrza, więc też jest świeżego powietrza więcej niż w domach z WG, gdzie ludzie rzadko wietrzą, bo wieje chłodem. mam jeszcze zakopaną rurę GWC, myślę, że wtedy temperatury w domu będą nieco niższe latem.

jak do tej pory nie odczuliśmy potrzeby zakupu klimatyzatora.

----------


## wg39070

Najciekawsze jest to, że negowanie niektórych rozwiązań jest zawsze nagłaśniane przez ludzi, którzy ich nie mają, czyli ten co nie posiada klimy czy centralnego odkurzacza nigdy nie powie, że to dobre rozwiązanie. Swoją drogą ile chłodu można odzyskać z rekuperatora i na ile on wystarczy, na 5 minut? A później co, nadal stwierdzamy, że klimatyzacja jest zbędna. Dobre i zabawne.

----------


## Liwko

> Otwierasz okna? Niemożliwe! A co na to wentylacja z rekuperacją? Jak bym miał 26 stopni w salonie to bym nie wytrzymał. I co teraz powiesz, ja mam WG i klimę. Nie zdycham w 26-ciu stopniach. Ale WG jest be, co? Żadne rekuperatory i GWC nie zastąpią klimatyzacji, mów co chcesz. Klima to komfort z wysokiej półki. Dopiero co pisałeś, że otwieranie okien przy WM jest nie potrzebne a sam otwierasz.


 :bash: 

Ty rozróżniasz wentylację od klimatyzacji???

----------


## Liwko

> Najciekawsze jest to, że negowanie niektórych rozwiązań jest zawsze nagłaśniane przez ludzi, którzy ich nie mają, czyli ten co nie posiada klimy czy centralnego odkurzacza nigdy nie powie, że to dobre rozwiązanie. Swoją drogą ile chłodu można odzyskać z rekuperatora i na ile on wystarczy, na 5 minut? A później co, nadal stwierdzamy, że klimatyzacja jest zbędna. Dobre i zabawne.


Kolejny idiotyczny wpis.

----------


## wg39070

> Ty rozróżniasz wentylację od klimatyzacji???


Pewnie, że rozróżniam. A czy ja gdzieś napisałem że jedno zastępuje drugie.

----------


## wg39070

> Kolejny idiotyczny wpis.


A co tu jest idiotycznego? Czy w rzeczywistości tak nie jest, otóż jest tylko mało kto się do tego przyzna.

----------


## imrahil

> A co tu jest idiotycznego? Czy w rzeczywistości tak nie jest, otóż jest tylko mało kto się do tego przyzna.


to zależy od domu. widocznie u ciebie jest potrzebna klima, a u niektórych nie. u mnie do tej pory nie była potrzebna, w przeciwieństwie do starego domu, w którym mieszkałem wcześniej. zamieszkałeś już w nowym domu?

----------


## fotohobby

> Najciekawsze jest to, że negowanie niektórych rozwiązań jest zawsze nagłaśniane przez ludzi, którzy ich nie mają, czyli ten co nie posiada klimy czy centralnego odkurzacza nigdy nie powie, że to dobre rozwiązanie. Swoją drogą ile chłodu można odzyskać z rekuperatora i na ile on wystarczy, na 5 minut? A później co, nadal stwierdzamy, że klimatyzacja jest zbędna. Dobre i zabawne.


Ale to jest wątek o wentylacji. 
WM zapewnia pewną (bierną) ochronę przed upałami, podobnie jak żaluzje zewnętrzne, choć nie to jest ich głównym zadaniem.
Jeżeli dla kogoś 24C to za dużo, to montuje klimę, proste.

Ja mam otwarte  non stop drzwi tarasowe i 26 w salonie. w Sypialni 24C
Ty masz w salonie klimę, za to w sypialni na poddaszu będziesz miał 28.
Twój wybór.

----------


## fotohobby

> A co tu jest idiotycznego? Czy w rzeczywistości tak nie jest, otóż jest tylko mało kto się do tego przyzna.



Ty negujesz WM, choć jej nie miałeś, więc właściwie piszesz o sobie  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Jak ktoś nie umie zbudować domu który zapewnia komfort termiczny latem i zimą to robi WG i kupuje klimę .

----------


## wg39070

> Jak ktoś nie umie zbudować domu który zapewnia komfort termiczny latem i zimą to robi WG i kupuje klimę .


Wstaw zdjęcie swojego dobrze zbudowanego domu, zobaczymy jak buduje się domy. Pochwal się jakie technologie zastosowałeś, napisz coś o dachu, oknach, bramie garażowej (jeśli masz garaż) i wtedy pogadamy o dobrym budowaniu.  A może żal ściska bo nie masz klimy, co? Czekam na zdjęcia dobrze zbudowanego domu, jeśli ich nie zobaczę oznaczać to będzie, że tylko głośno ryczysz, jak ta krowa z przysłowia.

----------


## surgi22

> Wstaw zdjęcie swojego dobrze zbudowanego domu, zobaczymy jak buduje się domy. Pochwal się jakie technologie zastosowałeś, napisz coś o dachu, oknach, bramie garażowej (jeśli masz garaż) i wtedy pogadamy o dobrym budowaniu.  A może żal ściska bo nie masz klimy, co? Czekam na zdjęcia dobrze zbudowanego domu, jeśli ich nie zobaczę oznaczać to będzie, że tylko głośno ryczysz, jak ta krowa z przysłowia.



Ściana 24cm porotherm, , 22 grafitowe styro, 12 cm klinkier ( stojące na isomurze ), okna trójszybowe 0,8 z roletami wszystkie osadzone w warstwie ocieplenia, podobnie jak drzwi i brama garażowa, dach z deskowanie płyty mfp, 27 cm grafitowego styro ( 15 miedzy krokwiami, 12 cm pod ),  60metrowy balkon( taras ) na łącznikach izolujących WM z reku, GGWC, PC PW do CWU i CO, wszędzie podłogówka z możliwością chłodzenia ( w garażu również ), dodatkowa PC do CWU na nieużytkowym strychu,  itp. itd. 
PS. nie rozśmieszaj mnie swoją klimą bo to erzatz komfortu ( czasami konieczny ale na pewno nie idealny ).

----------


## Busters

Fajny dom  :smile: 




> Dzięki ale nie chodzi o to czy fajny tylko czy można zbudować komfortowy dom bez klimatyzacji - można jak się wie jak


No to jest oczywiste, ale nawet nie komentowalem, bo szkoda czasu. 
Jesli ktos mysli, ze WG jest komfortowa i dziala caly rok tak jak powinna to naprawde musi miec dziury w glowie.

----------


## surgi22

Dzięki ale nie chodzi o to czy fajny tylko czy można zbudować komfortowy dom bez klimatyzacji - można jak się wie jak  :bye:  :roll eyes:

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Dzięki ale nie chodzi o to czy fajny tylko czy można zbudować komfortowy dom bez klimatyzacji - można jak się wie jak


Jak wygląda sytuacja gdy w domu pojawia się więcej osób latem np. przy okazji jakiejś imprezy rodzinnej?

----------


## surgi22

Wentylacja na maksa + zwiększone chłodzenie podłogi  PC PW  i jest OK. Ostatnio znajomi od moich rodziców (  bo mają identyczny jak ja układ wentylacji , ogrzewania - asymetryczny bliźniak ) jak na dworze było 32 C wychodzili z imprezy o 22.00 .Wiedząc co na nich czeka w bloku 3 krotnie zbierali się do wyjścia i cofali w drzwiach wejściowych ( w domu 23 C)  - na dworze 32 C  - a znajomi są dobrze po siedemdziesiątce , wyszli po 2.00 - jak na dworze było 26  :roll eyes:

----------


## wg39070

Aurgi22, bardzo ładny i jak widać dobrze wybudowany do. Wstawiam zdjęcia mojego. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fotohobby

Wstawiłeś. I co to wniosło do dyskusji ?
Jeśli chcesz się pochwalić elewacją, to istnieje ku temu osobny wątek.

----------


## wg39070

> Wstawiłeś. I co to wniosło do dyskusji ?
> Jeśli chcesz się pochwalić elewacją, to istnieje ku temu osobny wątek.


Ale to było do surgi22, umiesz czytać?

----------


## fotohobby

jak tyko do surgi22, to mu na PW zdjęcia wyślij, a nie zaśmiecaj wątku postami i zdjęciami, które nic nie wnoszą do tematu.

----------


## wg39070

> jak tyko do surgi22, to mu na PW zdjęcia wyślij, a nie zaśmiecaj wątku postami i zdjęciami, które nic nie wnoszą do tematu.


A co, ładny dom, nie?

----------


## surgi22

wg39070 twój domek jest  OK , ale zrozum że można bez klimy i mieć komfort , a o tym jest wątek .
PS. i nie myśl że klima jest szczytem luksusu bo np za to  kupiłbym 2 klimy a jest pod podłogą i tego nie widać ( ale chcę spać spać spokojnie ).

----------


## wg39070

> wg39070 twój domek jest  OK , ale zrozum że można bez klimy i mieć komfort , a o tym jest wątek .
> PS. i nie myśl że klima jest szczytem luksusu bo np za to  kupiłbym 2 klimy a jest pod podłogą i tego nie widać ( ale chcę spać spać spokojnie ).


To papa termozgrzewalna sbs jest taka droga? Chyba, że na zdjęciu jest jeszcze coś, czego nie dostrzegłem?

----------


## surgi22

Na 160m2 parteru ( u mnie ) i 150 m2 ( rodzice ) jest  :cool:  
 a to co słabo widać to isomur Ale to już  :offtopic:

----------


## fotohobby

> A co, ładny dom, nie?


Dom typowy, w okolicy tamtej widzę, że powstaje wiele podobnych.
Jak masz ciśnienie, żeby się pochwalić to wrzuć zdjęcia do wątku z elewacjami, tam będą OK

----------


## wg39070

> Dom typowy, w okolicy tamtej widzę, że powstaje wiele podobnych.
> Jak masz ciśnienie, żeby się pochwalić to wrzuć zdjęcia do wątku z elewacjami, tam będą OK


Jakie okolice masz na myśli? Tak z ciekawości.

----------


## fotohobby

No te, które widzę na zdjęciach, ale nie ciągnij już off-topa

----------


## Konsultant marki Buderus

> a czy waszym zdaniem lepiej montować WM z rekuperatorem, czy z GWC? Co wychodzi drożej w inwestycji i eksploatacji i co jest lepsze/ pewniejsze/ sprawniejsze?


Witam, 

Istnieje możliwość połączenia rekuperacji oraz gruntowego wymiennika ciepła w systemie wentylacji mechanicznej, co pozwoli na dodatkowe oszczędności. Gruntowy wymiennik ciepła, który w najprostszej postaci może być wykonany z przewodu PCV prowadzonego w gruncie pozwoli na dostarczenie wstępnie przygotowanego powietrza do wymiennika w rekuperatorze. Temperatura poniżej strefy przemarzania gruntu jest zawsze dodatnia w ciągu roku, więc w sezonie zimowym świeże powietrze pobierane z otoczenia będzie podgrzewane o 5-10 stopni Celsjusza, natomiast w sezonie letnim będzie darmowo ochładzane. Takie rozwiązanie pozwoli w znacznym stopniu zwiększyć sprawność wentylacji mechanicznej oraz ograniczyć roczne koszty ogrzewania. 
Chętnie odpowiem na ewentualne dalsze pytania. 
Pozdrawiam, 

________________________________ 
Konsultant marki Buderus

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Witam, 
> 
> Istnieje możliwość połączenia rekuperacji oraz gruntowego wymiennika ciepła w systemie wentylacji mechanicznej, co pozwoli na dodatkowe oszczędności. Gruntowy wymiennik ciepła, który w najprostszej postaci może być wykonany z przewodu PCV prowadzonego w gruncie pozwoli na dostarczenie wstępnie przygotowanego powietrza do wymiennika w rekuperatorze. Temperatura poniżej strefy przemarzania gruntu jest zawsze dodatnia w ciągu roku, więc w sezonie zimowym świeże powietrze pobierane z otoczenia będzie podgrzewane o 5-10 stopni Celsjusza, natomiast w sezonie letnim będzie darmowo ochładzane. Takie rozwiązanie pozwoli w znacznym stopniu zwiększyć sprawność wentylacji mechanicznej oraz ograniczyć roczne koszty ogrzewania. 
> Chętnie odpowiem na ewentualne dalsze pytania. 
> Pozdrawiam, 
> 
> ________________________________ 
> Konsultant marki Buderus


Łączenie rekuperatora dobrej klasy i GWC mija się z celem. Szkoda pieniędzy. Albo sam GWC i wentylatory albo samo reku.

----------


## Liwko

Jestem tego samego zdania.

----------


## surgi22

Licząc tylko kasę faktycznie łączenie GWC z reku jest dyskusyjne , ale w dłuższej perspektywie już mniej. Natomiast rozpatrując komfort już zdecydowanie tak, po 3 latach użytkowanie reku Zendera z GGWC wiem jedno nie zmieniłbym nic w tym układzie. Przy 36 C na zewnątrz do środka dmucha 20-21 a nie 36 C. przy samym reku nie było szans na taki układ , poza tym GGWC stabilizuje mi wilgotność ( aktualnie w domu 23C wilgotność 60% ) w zimie minimalna 45%. 
Samym chłodzeniem podłogi bez GGWC byłoby trudniej, 2kW/h chłodu ma znaczenie.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Licząc tylko kasę faktycznie łączenie GWC z reku jest dyskusyjne , ale w dłuższej perspektywie już mniej. Natomiast rozpatrując komfort już zdecydowanie tak, po 3 latach użytkowanie reku Zendera z GGWC wiem jedno nie zmieniłbym nic w tym układzie. Przy 36 C na zewnątrz do środka dmucha 20-21 a nie 36 C. przy samym reku nie było szans na taki układ , poza tym GGWC stabilizuje mi wilgotność ( aktualnie w domu 23C wilgotność 60% ) w zimie minimalna 45%. 
> Samym chłodzeniem podłogi bez GGWC byłoby trudniej, 2kW/h chłodu ma znaczenie.


Ile kosztował ten system w Twoim przypadku? tzn. zehnder z ggwc, kompletna instalacja?

----------


## surgi22

Sorki ale nie powiem dokładnie bo rachunki płacone 3 lata temu, tanio nie było ( pomimo sporych upustów ).

----------


## mstopi

skoro większość pierniczy bez sensu to i jak się pochwale,
mieszkanie na 4 pietrze 4 piętrowego bloku. W zeszłym roku przy 36 stopnicach na dworzu miałem 38 w mieszkaniu. W tym roku zainwestowałem w folię zewnętrzną na okna i temperatura nie przekroczyła jeszcze 26 stopni.
Wracając do tematu buduję dom, mam już fundamenty. Zrezygnowałem z jednego komina teraz nawet jak bym nie chciał to muszę mieć rekuperację bo nie miałbym wentylacji w łazienkach. Nie znam się za bardzo ale czytam ze zrozumieniem. Dla mnie wypowiedzi osób które krytykują rekuperację są na poziomie osób wypowiadających się o zamachu smoleńskim. Nie ma co tego negować trzeba tylko z politowaniem przytakiwać  :wink:

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> skoro większość pierniczy bez sensu to i jak się pochwale,
> mieszkanie na 4 pietrze 4 piętrowego bloku. W zeszłym roku przy 36 stopnicach na dworzu miałem 38 w mieszkaniu. W tym roku zainwestowałem w folię zewnętrzną na okna i temperatura nie przekroczyła jeszcze 26 stopni.
> Wracając do tematu buduję dom, mam już fundamenty. Zrezygnowałem z jednego komina teraz nawet jak bym nie chciał to muszę mieć rekuperację bo nie miałbym wentylacji w łazienkach. Nie znam się za bardzo ale czytam ze zrozumieniem. Dla mnie wypowiedzi osób które krytykują rekuperację są na poziomie osób wypowiadających się o zamachu smoleńskim. Nie ma co tego negować trzeba tylko z politowaniem przytakiwać


Rekuperacja też wcale nie musi być droga. A komfort poprawia i to znacznie! Najlepiej widać to w przypadku gdy się ją "dorabia" lub przez lata doskwierał jednak jej brak.

----------


## mstopi

ściany stoją, teraz pora na strop. 
Czy wycena firm sprzedających rekuperacje z zaznaczonymi na planie miejscami montażu kanałów, wyjść, ilością i mocy rekuperatora jest wystarczająca? Czy potrzebny jest jeszcze faktyczny projekt. 
Każdy pisze, że rekuperacja jest tania ale mi wszyscy wyliczają materiał i robociznę na około 15 tysięcy. Firmy które wyliczają sam materiał chcą około 9 tyś zł. Mam zamiar zaoszczędzić i samemu wszystko połączyć ale chciałbym jakiś wiarygodny poradnik. Trochę czytałem w necie ale fajnie było by mieć coś w jednym miejscu. 
Podeśle mi ktoś coś fajnego ?

----------


## fotohobby

A mało jest wątków w dziale "Wentylacja" ?

Choćby ten: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...entylacj%C4%99

----------


## mstopi

czytałem, ale większość tych tematów to wzajemne wytykanie sobie braku kompetencji. Może chcę za łatwo, ale przydał by się jakiś poradnik. Pewnie gdzieś jakieś są. Chciałbym pozostawić rury pcv w stropie przed zalaniem aby nie trzeba było kuć po zalaniu. Mniej więcej gdzieś przeczytałem, że mają być ok 60 cm od okna i od narożnika ściany. Tak też to wygląda na jednym z projektów, które dostałem z jakiejś firmy przy wycenie . Nie wiem jakie te rury mają mieć fi ?

----------


## autorus

Nic lepszego nie znajdziesz,.

----------


## Liwko

Ciekawostka.
Komplet materiałów i reku Luna 200 do małego domku 90m2-2500zł. Po niedzieli pomogę koledze to poskładać.
Ile wyszła by grawitacyjna?

----------


## jedrek188

Taniej, gotowe pustaki wentylacyjne kosztowały mnie 800stow,robocizna w cenie surówki, dochodzi tylko obróbka blacharsko za 200stowy no klinkieru ponad dachem liczę z górka 500 setów,a mam sporo wiekszy domek(150m)

----------


## maciuspala

> Ciekawostka.
> Komplet materiałów i reku Luna 200 do małego domku 90m2-2500zł. Po niedzieli pomogę koledze to poskładać.
> Ile wyszła by grawitacyjna?


Aż spać wczoraj nie mogłem po przeczytaniu tego postu.Z czego ta wentylacja będzie zrobiona?Z papieru rysunkowego?
Na mój dom 107 m2 sam materiał wyszedł 4700 bez reku, powiedzmy że ze znajomościami kupię to za 4000zł.Same rury to 1100 zł, a skrzynki ponad 1600 zł.A gdzie dziesiątki innych akcesorii typu ocieplenie, izolacje itp?.
Sama luna to chyba 1600 zł

----------


## Liwko

Inaczej mu to skonfigurowali (z anemostatami) i wyszło 2500zł. Jest to domek parterowy i wszystkie kanały zostaną przykryte dodatkowo wełną.
http://allegro.pl/rekuperator-pakiet-luna-200-pilot-zestaw-kanalow-i6270035821.html

----------


## maciuspala

W tym zestawie jest 20 mb rur a u mnie 150, połowa zestawu jest ze styropianu , brak skrzynek rozprężnych i 80% innych elementów które ja mam w wycenie.Ciekawe jak to będzie działać.

----------


## fotohobby

> ,robocizna w cenie surówki,


Nie ma czegoś takiego, jak robocizna w cenie surówki. 
Mój projekt zawierał początkowo dwa kominy, zrobiono wycenę robocizny, ja z jednego komina zrezygnowałem, więc cena robozizna spadła. 
I to o 1000 zł, gdyż na tyle wykonawca wycenił postawienie i obrobienie komina.

----------


## autorus

Ja nie mam żadnych kominów murowanych, dałem tylko blaszany do kominka, no i drugi do kondensatu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Aż spać wczoraj nie mogłem po przeczytaniu tego postu.Z czego ta wentylacja będzie zrobiona?Z papieru rysunkowego?
> Na mój dom 107 m2 sam materiał wyszedł 4700 bez reku, powiedzmy że ze znajomościami kupię to za 4000zł.Same rury to 1100 zł, a skrzynki ponad 1600 zł.A gdzie dziesiątki innych akcesorii typu ocieplenie, izolacje itp?.
> Sama luna to chyba 1600 zł


W moim przypadku materiał na WM wyniósł 1500zl na termofleksach i 2 skrzynach rozdzielczych.
Na PE byłoby to trochę drożej ale zależy od firmy,najtańsze akcesoria do PE z tego co wiem oferuje termokontrol.
Reku kosztował mnie 4000zl czyli całość WM 5500zl bo rozkladalem sam.

----------


## maciuspala

Ja mam wycenę na termokontrol a skrzynek mam łącznie chyba 7 ale mam dom z poddaszem.

----------


## jedrek188

W moim przypadku czy trzy kominy czy jeden to była jedna cena,różnica byla w fundamentach (lane czy z bloczka) i w stropie( teriva lub lany),reszta obojętnie takze zależy jak się dogadasz...

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> W moim przypadku czy trzy kominy czy jeden to była jedna cena,różnica byla w fundamentach (lane czy z bloczka) i w stropie( teriva lub lany),reszta obojętnie takze zależy jak się dogadasz...


Wentylację na dom 130 m2 można mieć w cenie od 2,5  tys zł w zależności od opcji. Potem dochodzi centrala i tutaj mamy możliwość zakupu malucha lub mercedesa... Generalnie w 5 tys zł można się zmieścić. Taka mini wersja

----------


## inwestor

Po 14 latach mieszkania zdecydowanie podtrzymuję wszystkie moje wcześniejsze stwierdzenia że wentylacja mechaniczna w domu jednorodzinnym to tylko kłopot i koszty. Klima tak samo. Zdecydowanie polecam markizy z napędem elektrycznym, żadne tam rolety. Przyznam się jednak bez bicia że mam klimatyzator w jednym pokoju ok. 10m2, ale to wynika tylko z tego że w tym pokoju cały dzień chodzi serwer i sporo grzeje. W normalnych warunkach klima byłaby zbędna. W najgorsze upały jakie były ostatnimi laty ok. 32 ...33 st.  dzięki b. prostym środkom nigdy nie miałem w domu więcej jak 25 st. Czyli zamknięte okna w dzień jak jest upał i opuszczanie markiz na dzień.
pozdrawiam. Podobnie straty na ogrzewanie zimą. Czy jest wentylacja czy nie (były próby z zamykaniem kratek wentylacyjnych) nie da się stwierdzić istotnego wzrostu kosztów ogrzewania. Te całe rekuperatory, to kasa w błoto - kupa czyszczenia kupa kasy na instalację a pożytek tylko w aspekcie psychologicznym.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Po 14 latach mieszkania zdecydowanie podtrzymuję wszystkie moje wcześniejsze stwierdzenia że wentylacja mechaniczna w domu jednorodzinnym to tylko kłopot i koszty. Klima tak samo. Zdecydowanie polecam markizy z napędem elektrycznym, żadne tam rolety. Przyznam się jednak bez bicia że mam klimatyzator w jednym pokoju ok. 10m2, ale to wynika tylko z tego że w tym pokoju cały dzień chodzi serwer i sporo grzeje. W normalnych warunkach klima byłaby zbędna. W najgorsze upały jakie były ostatnimi laty ok. 32 ...33 st.  dzięki b. prostym środkom nigdy nie miałem w domu więcej jak 25 st. Czyli zamknięte okna w dzień jak jest upał i opuszczanie markiz na dzień.
> pozdrawiam. Podobnie straty na ogrzewanie zimą. Czy jest wentylacja czy nie (były próby z zamykaniem kratek wentylacyjnych) nie da się stwierdzić istotnego wzrostu kosztów ogrzewania. Te całe rekuperatory, to kasa w błoto - kupa czyszczenia kupa kasy na instalację a pożytek tylko w aspekcie psychologicznym.
> Pozdrawiam


Każdy ma swoje podejście do tematu. ty masz takie. Nie każdy jednak lubi siedzieć w ciemnicy lub w dzień przy  świetle sztucznym. Co do markiz to też zależy czy wystarczą od tego jak ten dom mamy zaizolowany i jak go zamieszkujemy. Wentylacja wymaga jedynie czyszczenia filtrów a dom staje się szczelny i zdrowszy poprzez kontrolowany napływ świeżego powietrza. Zatykanie kratek to nie najlepsze posunięcie. Kupę kasy można zaś wydać na różne rzeczy jedni wydają na fajki inni na samochody a jeszcze inni na wiele innych przyjemneości, można też wydać na sprawną wentylację. Kwestia podejścia do tematu. Ja np. dorabiając sobie wm z reku zauważyłem znaczną różnicę jak i inne osoby.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wentylacja wymaga jedynie czyszczenia filtrów a dom staje się szczelny i zdrowszy poprzez kontrolowany napływ świeżego powietrza.


Prosto i na temat.

----------


## Liwko

> Po 14 latach mieszkania zdecydowanie podtrzymuję wszystkie moje wcześniejsze stwierdzenia że wentylacja mechaniczna w domu jednorodzinnym to tylko kłopot i koszty. Klima tak samo. Zdecydowanie polecam markizy z napędem elektrycznym, żadne tam rolety. Przyznam się jednak bez bicia że mam klimatyzator w jednym pokoju ok. 10m2, ale to wynika tylko z tego że w tym pokoju cały dzień chodzi serwer i sporo grzeje. W normalnych warunkach klima byłaby zbędna. W najgorsze upały jakie były ostatnimi laty ok. 32 ...33 st.  dzięki b. prostym środkom nigdy nie miałem w domu więcej jak 25 st. Czyli zamknięte okna w dzień jak jest upał i opuszczanie markiz na dzień.
> pozdrawiam. Podobnie straty na ogrzewanie zimą. Czy jest wentylacja czy nie (były próby z zamykaniem kratek wentylacyjnych) nie da się stwierdzić istotnego wzrostu kosztów ogrzewania. Te całe rekuperatory, to kasa w błoto - kupa czyszczenia kupa kasy na instalację a pożytek tylko w aspekcie psychologicznym.
> Pozdrawiam


NAJLEPSZY DORADCA NA TYM FORUM. Buahaha  :big grin: 
Kto ci dał głupku ten tytuł?

----------


## inwestor

> Każdy ma swoje podejście do tematu. ty masz takie. Nie każdy jednak lubi siedzieć w ciemnicy lub w dzień przy  świetle sztucznym. Co do markiz to też zależy czy wystarczą od tego jak ten dom mamy zaizolowany i jak go zamieszkujemy. Wentylacja wymaga jedynie czyszczenia filtrów a dom staje się szczelny i zdrowszy poprzez kontrolowany napływ świeżego powietrza. Zatykanie kratek to nie najlepsze posunięcie. Kupę kasy można zaś wydać na różne rzeczy jedni wydają na fajki inni na samochody a jeszcze inni na wiele innych przyjemneości, można też wydać na sprawną wentylację. Kwestia podejścia do tematu. Ja np. dorabiając sobie wm z reku zauważyłem znaczną różnicę jak i inne osoby.


Markizy to nie żaluzje nie ma mowy o ciemnicy. Markizy od południa i od południowego zachodu całkowicie załatwiają temat. Kratki zatykane były tylko w ramach tygodniowego porównania ile faktycznie ciepła ucieka zimą przez wentylację. 
Powiem tak mam reku w robocie. Zimą koszmar wilgotność przy nawet niewielkich  mrozach  to poniżej 25%. Nos suchy zatkany + kaszel. W przypadku grawitacji nie schodzimy poniżej ok. 35%. Dorób sobie jeszcze nawilżacz taki żebyś miał  wilgotność zimą co najmniej  40%  i taki aby spełniał  wymagania higieniczne i wtedy napisz o swoich oszczędnościach. Ja na ten przykład przy wilgotności 25% wstaję rano chory.
Napisz jeszcze ile kosztuja filtry HEPA do twojego reku i napisz ile zapłaciłeś za czyszczenie i dezynfekcję kanałów.
Oczywiście napisz jeszcze  jak wyszły ci wyniki posiewu z kanałów. U mnie w robocie jakoś od 2 lat mimo czyszczenia nie są w stanie wytępić drobnoustrojów w kanałach. 
Będziemy wtedy wszyscy wiedzieli jakie masz oszczedności komfort "suchego" powietrza zimą i jak wyszedł ci posiew.
Polecam kontakt z najbliższą stacją  sanepidu zrobią badania  na posiew, oczywiście odpłatnie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

> Markizy to nie żaluzje nie ma mowy o ciemnicy. Markizy od południa i od południowego zachodu całkowicie załatwiają temat. Kratki zatykane były tylko w ramach tygodniowego porównania ile faktycznie ciepła ucieka zimą przez wentylację. 
> Powiem tak mam reku w robocie. Zimą koszmar wilgotność przy nawet niewielkich  mrozach  to poniżej 25%. Nos suchy zatkany + kaszel. W przypadku grawitacji nie schodzimy poniżej ok. 35%. Dorób sobie jeszcze nawilżacz taki żebyś miał  wilgotność zimą co najmniej  40%  i taki aby spełniał  wymagania higieniczne i wtedy napisz o swoich oszczędnościach. Ja na ten przykład przy wilgotności 25% wstaję rano chory.
> Napisz jeszcze ile kosztuja filtry HEPA do twojego reku i napisz ile zapłaciłeś za czyszczenie i dezynfekcję kanałów.
> Oczywiście napisz jeszcze  jak wyszły ci wyniki posiewu z kanałów. U mnie w robocie jakoś od 2 lat mimo czyszczenia nie są w stanie wytępić drobnoustrojów w kanałach. 
> Będziemy wtedy wszyscy wiedzieli jakie masz oszczedności komfort "suchego" powietrza zimą i jak wyszedł ci posiew.
> Polecam kontakt z najbliższą stacją  sanepidu zrobią badania  na posiew, oczywiście odpłatnie.
> Pozdrawiam


Faktycznie,kto dał Ci ten tytuł doradcy to musiał być podobnie nie douczony  :wink: 
Mieszkam w domu z WM od 3 lat,wilgotność w zimie nie spadła pon.35%,to że w domu jest za sucho świadczy o tym,że dom nie jest szczelny lub jest zbyt duża wydajność wentylacji do potrzeb.
Filtr w reku wymieniam co 3 miesiące,koszt to 4,5zł,słownie 4 złote,pięćdziesiąt groszy.
Abdykuj i nie powielaj takich bzdur.

----------


## inwestor

> Faktycznie,kto dał Ci ten tytuł doradcy to musiał być podobnie nie douczony 
> Mieszkam w domu z WM od 3 lat,wilgotność w zimie nie spadła pon.35%,to że w domu jest za sucho świadczy o tym,że dom nie jest szczelny lub jest zbyt duża wydajność wentylacji do potrzeb.
> Filtr w reku wymieniam co 3 miesiące,koszt to 4,5zł,słownie 4 złote,pięćdziesiąt groszy.
> Abdykuj i nie powielaj takich bzdur.


Trzy lata to o wiele za krótko aby porównać rozwiązanie, jeszcze kanały i reku mogły się nie zasyfić, jeszcze nic nie rzęzi w wentylatorach.  Dobrze by było abyś za 10lat miał takie samo zdanie. Świadczyło by to że mechaniczną też czasem udaje się zrobić tak aby jej twórca był zadowolony. 
Z tego co napisałeś to masz b.mocno  zdławioną wydajność. Ile wymian masz ustawione ? 
Rozumiem że te filtry po 4,5zł to kupujesz  HEPA  

Tak na marginesie jakie bzdury masz na myśli ?

----------


## autorus

Ja to podziwiam kolegę, że męczy się tak 14 lat. Ja bym nie dał rady.

----------


## fotohobby

Filtr - 50zł za 1m2 (za G4)
Za F7 około dwukrotnie drożej. Na jeden filtr potrzebuję 0,03m2, więc koszt jednostkowy sobie sam policz.

Wymiana 100m3/h dla trzech osób.
Wilgotnoćś sezonie spadła kilka razy do 37%, ale tylko dlatego, że rozpaliłem kominek i zrobiłem 24-25C w salonie.
 Wcześniej mieszkałem trzy lata w duzym, nowym domu z WG i NIGDY nie wróciłbym do wentylacji grawitacyjnej.

Co do bakterii - wymieniam filtry co dwa miesiące, mam warstwę antybakteryjną na kanałach.
Czy w waszym biurze instalacja jest wentylacyjno-klimatyzacyjna ?




> Powiem tak mam reku w robocie. Zimą koszmar wilgotność przy nawet niewielkich  mrozach  to poniżej 25%. Nos suchy zatkany + kaszel. W przypadku


czyli w domu nie masz ?

----------


## inwestor

> Ja to podziwiam kolegę, że męczy się tak 14 lat. Ja bym nie dał rady.


Dzięki za współczucie i konstruktywną uwagę w temacie  :wink: 

Bardzo się męczę bo nie mogę czyścić kanałów a inni mogą, nie mogę wymieniać filtrów a inni mogą.  :wink:  i faktycznie już nie daję rady  ::-(:

----------


## Arturo72

> Z tego co napisałeś to masz b.mocno  zdławioną wydajność. Ile wymian masz ustawione ?


Ilość wymian ? Wg norm na jedną osobę powinno być 20m3/h,w tej chwili sa 2 osoby ale wydajność reku jest na 4 biegu z 7 czyli jakieś 150m3/h,w zimie 100m3/h.
Kubatura domu to ok.350m3.

Nie ma potrzeby czyścić kanałów.

----------


## inwestor

> Filtr - 50zł za 1m2 (za G4)
> Za F7 około dwukrotnie drożej. Na jeden filtr potrzebuję 0,03m2, więc koszt jednostkowy sobie sam policz.
> 
> Wymiana 100m3/h dla trzech osób.
> Wilgotnoćś sezonie spadła kilka razy do 37%, ale tylko dlatego, że rozpaliłem kominek i zrobiłem 24-25C w salonie.
>  Wcześniej mieszkałem trzy lata w duzym, nowym domu z WG i NIGDY nie wróciłbym do wentylacji grawitacyjnej.
> 
> Co do bakterii - wymieniam filtry co dwa miesiące, mam warstwę antybakteryjną na kanałach.
> Czy w waszym biurze instalacja jest wentylacyjno-klimatyzacyjna ?
> ...


W domu mam tradycyjną grawitacyjną wspomaganą wentylatorami w łazienkach. W robocie WM z reku. Klima w robocie jest tylko w niektórych pomieszczeniach  osobno, tzw splity. 
To właśnie dla tego wypisuje takie "bzdury" wiem jak WM z reku wygląda po ładnych kilku latach. Jeśli ktoś sobie zrobił z łatwym dostępem do kanałów to pół biedy bo za te 10 lat może wymienić stare i wyrzucić centralę i dać nową. Z zasłyszanych wieści od tych co walczą z syfem w wentylacji  to się dowiedziałem że jedynym skutecznym sposobem czyszczenia starej WM to wymiana na nową.

Oczywiście każde rozwiązanie ma swoje "plusy dodatnie " i plusy ujemne". Wypowiadam się bo mam porównanie.
Dla alergika jak najbardziej WM by się sprawdziła ale nie taka za 3 czy 5tys  to naprawdę musi być rozwiązanie z najwyższej półki z dezynfekcją, filtrami HEPA do tego czyszczenie raz w roku a co kilka lat remont generalny. Jeszcze jak głowa ma nie boleć to musi spełniać te 25dB . Jak ma te 25dB to dochodzą tłumiki o dużych gabarytach a to dodatkowe opory na tłoczeniu a to z kolei więcej prądu na wentylację. Nie ma dobrych i tanich rozwiązań. 
Ja dodatkowo nie jestem hobbystą konserwatorem nie lubię spędzać czasu w brudzie przy czyszczeniu i wymianie filtrów. 2 ...3 no może 5 lat to jeszcze ujdzie ale później to już naprawdę się nie chce i wtedy trzeba komuś zapłacić za tą robotę bo jak nie to życie w syfie. Mam stacje uzdatniania wody i filtry muszę wymieniać ok. raz na 4...5 tygodni. niby prosta sprawa ale po tylu latach mam już dość i mnie odrzuca od tej roboty. 
Dla tego piszę że te 3 lata to zbyt krótko aby oceniać.


U mnie niema w domu kanałów nawiewnych wiec nie mam co czyscić.

----------


## Liwko

> Zimą koszmar wilgotność przy nawet niewielkich  mrozach  to poniżej 25%.


Czy nie przyszło ci do głowy, że albo za mocno wentylujesz, albo za mało dostarczasz wilgoci? To że masz niską wilgotność świadczy, że wentylacja działa, tyle że albo za mocno, albo tak jak napisałem za mało dostarczasz wilgoci. 

Czy po siedmiu latach powinienem już się czegoś obawiać z kanałów nawiewnych?

----------


## Arturo72

> W domu mam tradycyjną grawitacyjną wspomaganą wentylatorami w łazienkach. W robocie WM z reku. Klima w robocie jest tylko w niektórych pomieszczeniach  osobno, tzw splity. 
> To właśnie dla tego wypisuje takie "bzdury" wiem jak WM z reku wygląda po ładnych kilku latach. Jeśli ktoś sobie zrobił z łatwym dostępem do kanałów to pół biedy bo za te 10 lat może wymienić stare i wyrzucić centralę i dać nową. Z zasłyszanych wieści od tych co walczą z syfem w wentylacji  to się dowiedziałem że jedynym skutecznym sposobem czyszczenia starej WM to wymiana na nową.
> 
> Oczywiście każde rozwiązanie ma swoje "plusy dodatnie " i plusy ujemne". Wypowiadam się bo mam porównanie.
> Dla alergika jak najbardziej WM by się sprawdziła ale nie taka za 3 czy 5tys  to naprawdę musi być rozwiązanie z najwyższej półki z dezynfekcją, filtrami HEPA do tego czyszczenie raz w roku a co kilka lat remont generalny. Jeszcze jak głowa ma nie boleć to musi spełniać te 25dB . Jak ma te 25dB to dochodzą tłumiki o dużych gabarytach a to dodatkowe opory na tłoczeniu a to z kolei więcej prądu na wentylację. Nie ma dobrych i tanich rozwiązań. 
> Ja dodatkowo nie jestem hobbystą konserwatorem nie lubię spędzać czasu w brudzie przy czyszczeniu i wymianie filtrów. 2 ...3 no może 5 lat to jeszcze ujdzie ale później to już naprawdę się nie chce i wtedy trzeba komuś zapłacić za tą robotę bo jak nie to życie w syfie. Mam stacje uzdatniania wody i filtry muszę wymieniać ok. raz na 4...5 tygodni. niby prosta sprawa ale po tylu latach mam już dość i mnie odrzuca od tej roboty. 
> Dla tego piszę że te 3 lata to zbyt krótko aby oceniać.
> 
> 
> U mnie niema w domu kanałów nawiewnych wiec nie mam co czyscić.


Pokazujesz,ze nie masz zielonego pojęcia o WM z reku jedynie ze słyszenia.
Wymiana filtrów to 5 minut ani nie. Jaki tam jest bród i syf i z czego ? 
Wentylacja jest KOMPLETNIE nie slyszalna i to bez tłumików,wystarczy że została zrobiona z głową.
Nie masz pojęcia co to znaczy nawiew 50m3/h w pomieszczeniu jeśli chodzi o "slyszalnosc" i odczucie.
Dlatego twierdzę w dalszym ciągu,że opowiadasz bzdury,już totalne.

Jak nie masz kanałów nawiewnych to nie masz szyb w oknach w takim wypadku czy dom durszlak ?

----------


## inwestor

> Ilość wymian ? Wg norm na jedną osobę powinno być 20m3/h,w tej chwili sa 2 osoby ale wydajność reku jest na 4 biegu z 7 czyli jakieś 150m3/h,w zimie 100m3/h.
> Kubatura domu to ok.350m3.
> 
> Nie ma potrzeby czyścić kanałów.


Czyli masz wydajność taką jak przy grawitacji albo nieco mniejszą. ok. 0,3... 0,5 wymiany.
Owszem na razie nie musisz czyścić kanałów  i centrali na to będzie czas po ok. 10  może nieco wiecej latach. Jak nie dajesz HEPA to szybciej. Oby się obeszło bez wymiany kanałów. Oczywiście jak ci zależy na utrzymaniu higieny tej wentylacji na właściwym poziomie.

To są właśnie powody dla których napisałem że uważam swój wybór za dobry. Jak widać tak naprawdę  twoja WM pracuje na parametrach jak przy grawitacyjnej, ale przy grawitacyjnej nie potrzeba prądu, i obsługi. Za to przy WM masz poczucie kontroli nad wentylacją.
HEPA to powyżej G9 czyli od EU10 wzwyż  z tego co napisałeś to stosujesz EU4 (G4) to tylko filtr wstępny który się stosuje przed filtrem dokładnym.

----------


## inwestor

> Czy nie przyszło ci do głowy, że albo za mocno wentylujesz, albo za mało dostarczasz wilgoci? To że masz niską wilgotność świadczy, że wentylacja działa, tyle że albo za mocno, albo tak jak napisałem za mało dostarczasz wilgoci. 
> 
> Czy po siedmiu latach powinienem już się czegoś obawiać z kanałów nawiewnych?


To jest właśnie przykład z roboty gdzie jest WM z reku 25% rekord za ostatnie 12 lat to 13%. 
Wniosek bardzo trafny za mało wilgoci. Wentylacja nie działa zbyt mocno bo wymagana jest określona wydajność na jedna osobę z tego co pamiętam to 30m3/h.
Nawilżacz jest w instalacji ale nie jest włączany - zgadnij dla czego ?

----------


## Liwko

I co z tego że działa na prąd, skoro z rekuperacją zaoszczędzi więcej pieniążków?

----------


## fotohobby

Piszesz o wentylacji, jak klient chcący kupić samochód, ale koniecznie bez klimatyzacji, bo jechał kilka razy klimatyzowaną taksówką i twierdzi, że klimatyzacja w samochodzie to zło, bo czuł grzyba i drapało go w gardle.

Piszesz rzeczy o których pojęcia nie masz ( wymiana centrali po 10 latach).
Otóż każdą centralę można otworzyć, wyciągnąć wymiennik, umyć, czy opłukać go w czystej wodzie, wyczyścić wentylatory.
Tyle, że po trzech latach pracy reku jakoś nie widzę, by cokolwiek się na nim zbierało.
Filtry (nawet G4) robią swoje.
O hałasie już tu pisano. Nie porównuj instalacji na kanałach sztywnych, na wielkiej hałaśliwej jednostce centralnej do instalacji domowych. Ona jest niesłyszalna kompletnie w tym zakresie wydajności, w jakim powinna na co dzień pracować.

Przy grawitacyjnej masz wentylację, która jakiś okres działa aż za dobrze, a jakiś okres nie działa wcale. JAkiś okres w roku powietrze zamiast opuszczać Twój dom przez komin właśnie przez niego tam wpływa. Brudnym kanałem bez filtra.

----------


## Liwko

> Wniosek bardzo trafny za mało wilgoci.


I wszystko w temacie.
Wentylacja działa bardzo dobrze, ponieważ dostarcza tyle powietrza ile potrzeba. To nie wentylacja jest problemem!
Czy uważasz, że jakbyś miał grawitacyjną i dostarczył identyczną pożądaną ilość świeżego powietrza, to wilgotność miałbyś inną?

----------


## Liwko

I jeszcze jedno NAJLEPSZY DORADCO NA TYM FORUM




> W domu mam tradycyjną grawitacyjną wspomaganą wentylatorami w łazienkach.


Nie wolno łączyć wentylacji grawitacyjnej z mechaniczną  :big tongue: 

Na twoim miejscu zrzekłbym się tego tytułu, przynosisz wstyd innym.

----------


## autorus

WM w pracy to jednak nie to samo co w domu.

----------


## inwestor

> Pokazujesz,ze nie masz zielonego pojęcia o WM z reku jedynie ze słyszenia.
> Wymiana filtrów to 5 minut ani nie. Jaki tam jest bród i syf i z czego ? 
> Wentylacja jest KOMPLETNIE nie slyszalna i to bez tłumików,wystarczy że została zrobiona z głową.
> Nie masz pojęcia co to znaczy nawiew 50m3/h w pomieszczeniu jeśli chodzi o "slyszalnosc" i odczucie.
> Dlatego twierdzę w dalszym ciągu,że opowiadasz bzdury,już totalne.
> 
> Jak nie masz kanałów nawiewnych to nie masz szyb w oknach w takim wypadku czy dom durszlak ?


Kolego Arturo72 odnoszę wrażenie że uważasz że krytykuję twoją WM. Ten dział jest na temat doświadczeń i rad osób które już zbudowały. Ja jestem zadowolony że nie zrobiłem WM u siebie i piszę czemu i porównuję z WM jaką mam w robocie. 
 Stałem kiedyś przed wyborem czy instalować WM. Mam cały czas  przewidziane w razie czego miejsce na kanały na centralę. Nie będę tego instalować, z mojego punktu widzenia to jeszcze jeden zbędny "mebel" który tak naprawdę niewiele wnosi a wymaga stałej obsługi. Miało by to sens ale wtedy cena byłaby b.wysoka.

Dobrze napisane "jak została zrobiona z głową". Hałas z wentylacji to nie tylko szum z kratek wentylacyjnych. Przy 50m3/h to bardzo mało i raczej nie jest mozliwe powstanie szumu na kratce, ale jest jeszcze hałas od silników i wentylatorów. Zależy gdzie jest ta centrala zamontowana taki jest od niej hałas - przenosi się przez kanały i bezpośrednio do pomieszczenia. 25dB to naprawdę bardzo mało szczególnie w nocy. No ale do hałasu można się przyzwyczaić. Podobno po jakimś czasie jak hałas zniknie to zaczyna go brakować  :wink: 
Wymiana filtrów może być szybka zależy jaki jest dostęp do centrali. Jak jest gdzieś  np.w kącie  na strychu gdzie jest ciasno i słaby dostęp to nie jest 5 minut.
Nie twierdze że tak masz ale piszę po to bo tak naprawdę są bardzo ważne rzeczy. 
Myślę że inni właśnie tego oczekują nie jak wszystko jest pięknie i cudownie tylko co zostało spartolone i jak tego uniknąć i czy warto w WM  wchodzić. Ja uważam że nie.

----------


## inwestor

> I jeszcze jedno NAJLEPSZY DORADCO NA TYM FORUM
> 
> 
> 
> Nie wolno łączyć wentylacji grawitacyjnej z mechaniczną 
> 
> Na twoim miejscu zrzekłbym się tego tytułu, przynosisz wstyd innym.


 Grawitacyjną wolno wspomagać wentylatorami wywiewnymi. Obecnie to powszechne rozwiązanie.

----------


## inwestor

> I wszystko w temacie.
> Wentylacja działa bardzo dobrze, ponieważ dostarcza tyle powietrza ile potrzeba. To nie wentylacja jest problemem!
> Czy uważasz, że jakbyś miał grawitacyjną i dostarczył identyczną pożądaną ilość świeżego powietrza, to wilgotność miałbyś inną?


To nie o to chodzi. Rzecz w tym że skoro bez tego "mebla WM" jest ok. to po co  ten mebel instalować. 
W moim przekonaniu bilans jest taki że większy jest z  WM  kłopot niż pożytek. Ale to mój bilans i piszę własne i opisuję własne doświadczenia.

----------


## Arturo72

> Kolego Arturo72 odnoszę wrażenie że uważasz że krytykuję twoją WM. Ten dział jest na temat doświadczeń i rad osób które już zbudowały. Ja jestem zadowolony że nie zrobiłem WM u siebie i piszę czemu i porównuję z WM jaką mam w robocie. 
>  Stałem kiedyś przed wyborem czy instalować WM. Mam cały czas  przewidziane w razie czego miejsce na kanały na centralę. Nie będę tego instalować, z mojego punktu widzenia to jeszcze jeden zbędny "mebel" który tak naprawdę niewiele wnosi a wymaga stałej obsługi. Miało by to sens ale wtedy cena byłaby b.wysoka.
> 
> Dobrze napisane "jak została zrobiona z głową". Hałas z wentylacji to nie tylko szum z kratek wentylacyjnych. Przy 50m3/h to bardzo mało i raczej nie jest mozliwe powstanie szumu na kratce, ale jest jeszcze hałas od silników i wentylatorów. Zależy gdzie jest ta centrala zamontowana taki jest od niej hałas - przenosi się przez kanały i bezpośrednio do pomieszczenia. 25dB to naprawdę bardzo mało szczególnie w nocy. No ale do hałasu można się przyzwyczaić. Podobno po jakimś czasie jak hałas zniknie to zaczyna go brakować 
> Wymiana filtrów może być szybka zależy jaki jest dostęp do centrali. Jak jest gdzieś  np.w kącie  na strychu gdzie jest ciasno i słaby dostęp to nie jest 5 minut.
> Nie twierdze że tak masz ale piszę po to bo tak naprawdę są bardzo ważne rzeczy. 
> Myślę że inni właśnie tego oczekują nie jak wszystko jest pięknie i cudownie tylko co zostało spartolone i jak tego uniknąć i czy warto w WM  wchodzić. Ja uważam że nie.


To złe odnosisz wrażenie,krytykujesz coś o czym nie masz bladego pojęcia i to Ci wytykam.
A bladego pojęcia nie masz bo nie masz porównania WM w domu do WG w domu.
WSZYSCY posiadający obecnie WM w domu mają porównanie z WG w domu czy w mieszkaniu i WSZYSCY piszą Ci,że to sa dwie nieporowywalne wentylacje pod względem komfortu życia.
Wentyle na 50% wydajności(150m3/h) sa ledwo słyszalne i bezpośrednio za ściana na której wisi reku jest cisza,ZADEN odgłos reku nie przenosi się kanalami do pomieszczeń.

Po raz któryś piszę Ci żebyś jednak abdykowal bo piszesz takie bzdury że głowa mała opierając się na przemysłowej wentylacji na stalowych rurach i zaslyszanych od kogoś info a nie na domowej,realnej wentylacji.

----------


## inwestor

> WM w pracy to jednak nie to samo co w domu.


Być może nie to samo. Ale w mieszkaniówce tak jak w pracy też widziałem syf wokół kratek nawiewnych nie tylko na wywiewach. Więc co tam jest w środku skoro wokół na ścianie brud ?

----------


## Liwko

> Grawitacyjną wolno wspomagać wentylatorami wywiewnymi. Obecnie to powszechne rozwiązanie.


Ale wtedy jest to wentylacja mechaniczna wywiewna  :big tongue: 
A ty mieszasz jedną z drugą.

----------


## Liwko

> To nie o to chodzi. Rzecz w tym że skoro bez tego "mebla WM" jest ok. to po co  ten mebel instalować.


No faktycznie nie rozumiem o co ci chodzi. Mówisz że bez wentylacji mechanicznej jest ok, bo wilgotność na właściwym poziomie. Ale jakbyś miał wentylacje mechaniczną i dostarczał tyle powietrza ile trzeba, to nagle wilgotność by spadła. To znaczy, że twoja wentylacja grawitacyjna pracuje dobrze czy źle? No zastanów się przez chwilę.

----------


## Liwko

> Być może nie to samo. Ale w mieszkaniówce tak jak w pracy też widziałem syf wokół kratek nawiewnych nie tylko na wywiewach. Więc co tam jest w środku skoro wokół na ścianie brud ?


Pokaż mi jedno zdjęcie z brudem koło anemostatu nawiewnego wentylacji mechanicznej. JEDNO!

----------


## fotohobby

> Kolego Arturo72 odnoszę wrażenie że uważasz że krytykuję twoją WM. Ten dział jest na temat doświadczeń i rad osób które już zbudowały. Ja jestem zadowolony że nie zrobiłem WM u siebie i piszę czemu i porównuję z WM jaką mam w robocie. 
>  Stałem kiedyś przed wyborem czy instalować WM. Mam cały czas  przewidziane w razie czego miejsce na kanały na centralę. Nie będę tego instalować, z mojego punktu widzenia to jeszcze jeden zbędny "mebel" który tak naprawdę niewiele wnosi a wymaga stałej obsługi. Miało by to sens ale wtedy cena byłaby b.wysoka.
> 
> Dobrze napisane "jak została zrobiona z głową". Hałas z wentylacji to nie tylko szum z kratek wentylacyjnych. Przy 50m3/h to bardzo mało i raczej nie jest mozliwe powstanie szumu na kratce, ale jest jeszcze hałas od silników i wentylatorów. Zależy gdzie jest ta centrala zamontowana taki jest od niej hałas - przenosi się przez kanały i bezpośrednio do pomieszczenia. 25dB to naprawdę bardzo mało szczególnie w nocy. No ale do hałasu można się przyzwyczaić. Podobno po jakimś czasie jak hałas zniknie to zaczyna go brakować 
> Wymiana filtrów może być szybka zależy jaki jest dostęp do centrali. Jak jest gdzieś  np.w kącie  na strychu gdzie jest ciasno i słaby dostęp to nie jest 5 minut.
> Nie twierdze że tak masz ale piszę po to bo tak naprawdę są bardzo ważne rzeczy. 
> Myślę że inni właśnie tego oczekują nie jak wszystko jest pięknie i cudownie tylko co zostało spartolone i jak tego uniknąć i czy warto w WM  wchodzić. Ja uważam że nie.


Ale wszystko, czo napisałeś sprowadza się do jednego - instalację trzeba wykonać dobrze i z "głową".
I to nieważne, czy w domu, czy w budynku użyteczności publicznej.

W pracy masz spartoloną instalację, więc nie sądź na jej przykładzie, że wszystkie tak działają.

Ja miałem porównanie - dwa nowe domy,  z odmiennymi systemami wentylacji, jednoznacznie potrafię odpowiedzieć na pytanie w którym mieszkało mi się bardziej komfortowo.

----------


## fotohobby

> Być może nie to samo. Ale w mieszkaniówce tak jak w pracy też widziałem syf wokół kratek nawiewnych nie tylko na wywiewach. Więc co tam jest w środku skoro wokół na ścianie brud ?


Chyba w kratkach DGP...

----------


## inwestor

> Pokaż mi jedno zdjęcie z brudem koło anemostatu nawiewnego wentylacji mechanicznej. JEDNO!


To mało widziałeś. Oczywiście przy okazji wkleję. Nie ma tu wcale mowy o DGP

----------


## Liwko

> To mało widziałeś. Oczywiście przy okazji wkleję. Nie ma tu wcale mowy o DGP


No chyba faktycznie mało. 
Dzisiaj postaram się zrobić zdjęcia wszystkich moich anemostatów nawiewnych po siedmiu latach. Za tydzień zaczynam malowanie wewnątrz, więc będzie to idealny okres między jednym malowaniem a drugim. No chyba że ty malujesz w domu raz na trzydzieści lat, wtedy nie mam pytań.

----------


## inwestor

> Ale wszystko, czo napisałeś sprowadza się do jednego - instalację trzeba wykonać dobrze i z "głową".
> I to nieważne, czy w domu, czy w budynku użyteczności publicznej.
> 
> W pracy masz spartoloną instalację, więc nie sądź na jej przykładzie, że wszystkie tak działają.
> 
> Ja miałem porównanie - dwa nowe domy,  z odmiennymi systemami wentylacji, jednoznacznie potrafię odpowiedzieć na pytanie w którym mieszkało mi się bardziej komfortowo.


Nie wiem czy jest spartolona wentylacja w robocie czy nie. Wszystko jak jest  nowe to jest  fajne. Co to znaczy dla ciebie komfort i w czym ta porównawcza wentylacja grawitacyjna nie sprawdzała się ? I może dojdziemy do tego jakie są zalety i jakie wady grawitacyjnej a jakie zalety i wady WM. Jak na razie to wychodzi na to że WM ma wyłacznie same zalety bez wad. Jak już to napiszemy to każdy sobie sam oceni co jest dla niego ważniejsze a co mniej.

----------


## wg39070

> Po 14 latach mieszkania zdecydowanie podtrzymuję wszystkie moje wcześniejsze stwierdzenia że wentylacja mechaniczna w domu jednorodzinnym to tylko kłopot i koszty. Klima tak samo. Zdecydowanie polecam markizy z napędem elektrycznym, żadne tam rolety. Przyznam się jednak bez bicia że mam klimatyzator w jednym pokoju ok. 10m2, ale to wynika tylko z tego że w tym pokoju cały dzień chodzi serwer i sporo grzeje. W normalnych warunkach klima byłaby zbędna. W najgorsze upały jakie były ostatnimi laty ok. 32 ...33 st.  dzięki b. prostym środkom nigdy nie miałem w domu więcej jak 25 st. Czyli zamknięte okna w dzień jak jest upał i opuszczanie markiz na dzień.
> pozdrawiam. Podobnie straty na ogrzewanie zimą. Czy jest wentylacja czy nie (były próby z zamykaniem kratek wentylacyjnych) nie da się stwierdzić istotnego wzrostu kosztów ogrzewania. Te całe rekuperatory, to kasa w błoto - kupa czyszczenia kupa kasy na instalację a pożytek tylko w aspekcie psychologicznym.
> Pozdrawiam


Ja mam WG ale napiszę coś na podstawie relacji osoby mającej WM z reku. Mój bardzo dobry znajomy 6 lat temu robił remont generalny starego domu i zrobił WM z rekuperatorem. Teraz buduje nowy dom i stwierdził, że nigdy więcej WM ani reku. Coś w tym jest. Pragnę nadmienić, że użył on materiałów z dobrej półki a montaż zrobiła profesjonalna firma. Pewnie ktoś napisze, iż firma firmie nie równa, może i tak ale drugi raz nie chce on znać WM. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## autorus

Mi w WM podobają się bardzo te filtry, choćby G4. Po 3 miesiącach naprawdę wyglądają kiepsko. Mam gdzieś w dzienniku fotki. Gdyby nie filtry wszystko to miałbym w domu.

----------


## inwestor

> No faktycznie nie rozumiem o co ci chodzi. Mówisz że bez wentylacji mechanicznej jest ok, bo wilgotność na właściwym poziomie. Ale jakbyś miał wentylacje mechaniczną i dostarczał tyle powietrza ile trzeba, to nagle wilgotność by spadła. To znaczy, że twoja wentylacja grawitacyjna pracuje dobrze czy źle? No zastanów się przez chwilę.


 To znaczy tyle że nie ma żadnego znaczenia jaką wentylacją zapewniasz wymianę powietrza WM czy WG. A skoro niema znaczenia to po co przepłacać i mieć dodatkowe obowiązki z obsługą. Taka jest idea mojej wypowiedzi jak to mówią skórka za wyprawkę i tyle, przynajmniej tak jest dla mnie .

----------


## Arturo72

> To znaczy tyle że nie ma żadnego znaczenia jaką wentylacją zapewniasz wymianę powietrza WM czy WG. A skoro niema znaczenia to po co przepłacać i mieć dodatkowe obowiązki z obsługą. Taka jest idea mojej wypowiedzi jak to mówią skórka za wyprawkę i tyle, przynajmniej tak jest dla mnie .


W jaki sposób regulujesz wymianę powietrza u Ciebie w domu w każdym pomieszczeniu ?
Jaką temperaturę u Ciebie ma nawiew powietrza w pomieszczeniach przy temperaturach ujemnych ?

----------


## Liwko

> To znaczy tyle że nie ma żadnego znaczenia jaką wentylacją zapewniasz wymianę powietrza WM czy WG. A skoro niema znaczenia to po co przepłacać i mieć dodatkowe obowiązki z obsługą. Taka jest idea mojej wypowiedzi jak to mówią skórka za wyprawkę i tyle, przynajmniej tak jest dla mnie .


No jak to nie ma? Przecież sam napisałeś!




> Powiem tak mam reku w robocie. Zimą koszmar wilgotność przy nawet  niewielkich  mrozach  to poniżej 25%. Nos suchy zatkany + kaszel. W  przypadku grawitacji nie schodzimy poniżej ok. 35%.


Przy tej samej wymianie masz inne wilgotności?  :eek:

----------


## inwestor

> Mi w WM podobają się bardzo te filtry, choćby G4. Po 3 miesiącach naprawdę wyglądają kiepsko. Mam gdzieś w dzienniku fotki. Gdyby nie filtry wszystko to miałbym w domu.


Nie tylko w domu ale i w kanałach. To czego ci filtry nie wychwycą częściowo zostaje w kanałach. A twoje filtry to tylko wstępne. Do tego jak są małe wydajności wentylacji te np. 50m3/h na kratkę to są małe prędkości w kanałach. A jak są małe prędkości to tak jak komora kurzowa zanim wyjdzie powietrze to pył się osadzi. Za jakiś czas jak jesteś czego ci nie życzę alergikiem to po deszczu poczujesz na własnej skórze.

----------


## inwestor

> No jak to nie ma? Przecież sam napisałeś!
> 
> 
> 
> Przy tej samej wymianie masz inne wilgotności?


Gdzie tak napisałem  że przy tej samej wymianie ?

----------


## inwestor

> W jaki sposób regulujesz wymianę powietrza u Ciebie w domu w każdym pomieszczeniu ?
> Jaką temperaturę u Ciebie ma nawiew powietrza w pomieszczeniach przy temperaturach ujemnych ?


Taka jak w pokoju ok 23st. podgrzewa się od grzejnika przy oknie. Regulacja przy pomocy nawiewnika, lub wielkości rozszczelnienia samo się reguluje.

----------


## Arturo72

> Taka jak w pokoju ok 23st. podgrzewa się od grzejnika przy oknie. Regulacja przy pomocy nawiewnika, lub wielkości rozszczelnienia samo się reguluje.


 :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> Gdzie tak napisałem  że przy tej samej wymianie ?


No to zrozum, że skoro przy WM i prawidłowej wymianie wilgotność spada niżej niż przy WG, to która wentylacja źle działa???

----------


## inwestor

> No to zrozum, że skoro przy WM i prawidłowej wymianie wilgotność spada niżej niż przy WG, to która wentylacja źle działa???


Nie bardzo wiem czego tu nie rozumiesz ?  ::-(:

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja mam WG ale napiszę coś na podstawie relacji osoby mającej WM z reku. Mój bardzo dobry znajomy 6 lat temu robił remont generalny starego domu i zrobił WM z rekuperatorem. Teraz buduje nowy dom i stwierdził, że nigdy więcej WM ani reku. Coś w tym jest. Pragnę nadmienić, że użył on materiałów z dobrej półki a montaż zrobiła profesjonalna firma. Pewnie ktoś napisze, iż firma firmie nie równa, może i tak ale drugi raz nie chce on znać WM. Pozdrawiam.


Zawsze zdaży się niezadowolony klient.
A może napiszesz nam dlaczego i z czego był konkretnie niezadowolony ?

Dwoje moich znajomych, którzy dość często u nas bywają tez wybrało WM. Rozpoczynają budowę za dwa tygodnie.
I to nie gazety, nie firmy, nie instalatorzy im tą WM wcisnęły, tylko ich wrażenie po przebywanie w domu z WM

----------


## fotohobby

> To znaczy tyle że nie ma żadnego znaczenia jaką wentylacją zapewniasz wymianę powietrza WM czy WG. A skoro niema znaczenia to po co przepłacać i mieć dodatkowe obowiązki z obsługą. Taka jest idea mojej wypowiedzi jak to mówią skórka za wyprawkę i tyle, przynajmniej tak jest dla mnie .



No to się mylisz... Przytoczę swój post z innego wątku:




> Ktoś, kto twierdzi, że WM nie jest lepsza od grawitacyjnej po prostu nigdy nie mieszkał (śmiem twierdzić, że nie przebywał) w domu z taką wentylacją.
> 
> Tuż przed i w trakcie budowy mieszkałem w dużym (190m2), nowym domu z poddaszem użytkowym. Sypialnia, łazienka na poddaszu.
> Dom większy, ale komfort użytkowania juz nie bardzo:
> 
> - Po trzech prysznicach po rząd - lustro zaparowane, po ścianach spływa woda.
> Teraz (mam łazienkę wielkości 1/2 tamtej) żadnej wilgoci, kondensującej pary. Kilka minut po prysznicach o kąpieli świadczą tylko mokre ślady stóp na podłodze (jeśłi ktoś nie zetrze)
> 
> - W sypialni (dwie śpiące osoby) nad ranem, mimo wieczornego wietrzenia nieprzyjemny zaduch. Mimo, iż sypialnia 25m2, jakieś 60m3 kubatury.
> ...

----------


## inwestor

> 


Rozumiem że jak wchodzisz do jakiegoś pomieszczenia  od razu czujesz że jest np. 0,5 wymiany a w innym 0,55 w jeszcze w innym 0,3. No i oczywiście czujesz dyskomfort. 
 :Smile:   :smile:

----------


## autorus

Chętnie bym poznał ich argumenty. Z Twojego opisu widać, że ich argumenty wynikałyby z doświadczenia.

Odnośnie kolegi Inwestora, to jest to jednak gadanie teoretyczne. Kolega WM nie ma i nie miał. Wiec nie ma o czym rozmawiać. Firma to nie dom. 
Interesują mnie tylko i wyłącznie opinie praktyków. 




> Ja mam WG ale napiszę coś na podstawie relacji osoby mającej WM z reku. Mój bardzo dobry znajomy 6 lat temu robił remont generalny starego domu i zrobił WM z rekuperatorem. Teraz buduje nowy dom i stwierdził, że nigdy więcej WM ani reku. Coś w tym jest. Pragnę nadmienić, że użył on materiałów z dobrej półki a montaż zrobiła profesjonalna firma. Pewnie ktoś napisze, iż firma firmie nie równa, może i tak ale drugi raz nie chce on znać WM. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## inwestor

> Nie rozumiesz.
> Skąd niby wywnioskowałeś, że zajmuję się WM ?
> 
> Już jeden mi wmawiał, że jestem producentem osprzętu do podłogówki, a teraz to.
> Czekam jeszcze, aż ktoś mi zarzuci, że jestem instalatorem Immergas, bo polecam te kotły


Sam  napisałeś że zawsze może trafić sie niezadowolony o czyich więc klientach napisałeś ?

----------


## fotohobby

> Sam  napisałeś że zawsze może trafić sie niezadowolony o czyich więc klientach napisałeś ?


O klientach zakupujących usługę montażu jakiejkolwiej instalacji

Nie ośmieszaj się. Na tym forum pytałem jaki reku kupić, zamieszczałem tu pod ocenę fachowców własnoręcznie wykonany projekt wentylacji, a Ty z czymś takim wyjeżdżasz...
Może jeszcze silikaty sprzedaję, bo je aktywnie promuję ?

----------


## Liwko

> Nie bardzo wiem czego tu nie rozumiesz ?


Nie rozumiem tego, że masz pretensje do WM, za to ze... działa prawidłowo.

----------


## inwestor

> O klientach zakupujących usługę montaży wentylacji.


No to żeś odpowiedział dokładnie na pytanie  :smile:  
pytanie o czyich klientach mowa ? 
a odpowiedź na temat tego co kupują ?
dobre  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Przypominam, ze temat działu to: *Doświadczenia i rady, tych którzy już zbudowali.


*

----------


## inwestor

> Nie rozumiem tego, że masz pretensje do WM, za to ze... działa prawidłowo.


Gdzie tu widzisz pretensje ? piszę jak jest 
czy może  tobie psuję rynek ?
Jeśli tak to sorry  :sad:

----------


## fotohobby

> No to żeś odpowiedział dokładnie na pytanie  
> pytanie o czyich klientach mowa ? 
> a odpowiedź na temat tego co kupują ?
> dobre


Chłopie, Ty się naprawdę kompromitujesz  :smile: 

Zbudowałem dom z WM, wcześniej mieszkałem w domu w WG, opisałem swoje doświadczenia.
A Ty insynuujesz, że jestem sprzedawcą....

----------


## inwestor

> Chłopie, Ty się naprawdę kompromitujesz 
> 
> Zbudowałem dom z WM, wcześniej mieszkałem w domu w WG, opisałem swoje doświadczenia.
> A Ty insynuujesz, że jestem sprzedawcą....


Chłopie więc jak ci nie działała wentylacja w poprzednim domu to nie pisz takich przykładów.
To ty napisałeś o niezadowolonych klientach więc napisz wprost że nie masz żadnego związku z  zarabianiem na WM i kropka.
Do mnie są pretensje że porównuję spartoloną WM do WG więc u ciebie  vice versa  porównania spartolonej WG do działąjącej WM.

----------


## fotohobby

ALe czy ja pisałem , że MNIE trafia sie też niezadowolony klient ? Nie dopisuj sobie miedzy wierszami.

A instalacja WG w poprzednim domu spartolona nie była. Zimą cug w kratkach aż chciał wessać przyłożoną dla testu kartkę papieru
Nawiew przez nawietrzniki w oknach i nieszczelności w gniazdkach (dom z Porothermu)
I zimą, to jeszcze jako tako działało. Całkiem dobrze nawet, tylko, że czuć było te zimne powietrze.

Tylko powiedz mi, jak chcesz osiągnąć działanie WG latem, kiedy wewnątrz masz 24C, a na zewnątrz 26-26 C
A jak na zewnątrz będzie 32C ?

To właśnie wtedy (wiosna-jesień)  występowała większość z niedogodności, o których mówiłem.
Po prostu jedna rzecz działa zawsze dobrze, druga zależy od temperatury zewnętrznej, wiatru, ciśnienia.

Jedna potrafi ograniczyć rachunki, druga wtedy, kiedy jest zimno wysysa ciapłe powietrze najbardziej. Wtedy faktycznie możesz miec wilgotnosć 25% w domu. 
Bo nie masz kontroli nad wentylacją

----------


## Liwko

[QUOTE=inwestor;7288943]Gdzie tu widzisz pretensje ? /QUOTE]

A nie?




> Po 14 latach mieszkania zdecydowanie podtrzymuję  wszystkie moje wcześniejsze stwierdzenia że wentylacja mechaniczna w  domu jednorodzinnym to tylko kłopot i koszty. Klima tak samo.





> Powiem tak mam reku w robocie. Zimą koszmar wilgotność przy nawet  niewielkich  mrozach  to poniżej 25%. Nos suchy zatkany + kaszel. W  przypadku grawitacji nie schodzimy poniżej ok. 35%. Dorób sobie jeszcze  nawilżacz taki żebyś miał  wilgotność zimą co najmniej  40%  i taki aby  spełniał  wymagania higieniczne i wtedy napisz o swoich oszczędnościach.  *Ja na ten przykład przy wilgotności 25% wstaję rano chory.*
> Napisz jeszcze ile kosztuja filtry HEPA do twojego reku i napisz ile zapłaciłeś za czyszczenie i dezynfekcję kanałów.
> Oczywiście napisz jeszcze  jak wyszły ci wyniki posiewu z kanałów. *U  mnie w robocie jakoś od 2 lat mimo czyszczenia nie są w stanie wytępić  drobnoustrojów w kanałach.* 
> Będziemy wtedy wszyscy wiedzieli jakie masz oszczedności komfort "suchego" powietrza zimą i jak wyszedł ci posiew.
> Polecam kontakt z najbliższą stacją  sanepidu zrobią badania  na posiew, oczywiście odpłatnie.
> Pozdrawiam


I jeszcze dwie kwestie.

Spisz w firmie?
Możesz pokazać wyniki badań?

----------


## Arturo72

> Chłopie więc jak ci nie działała wentylacja w poprzednim domu to nie pisz takich przykładów.
> To ty napisałeś o niezadowolonych klientach więc napisz wprost że nie masz żadnego związku z  zarabianiem na WM i kropka.
> Do mnie są pretensje że porównuję spartoloną WM do WG więc u ciebie  vice versa  porównania spartolonej WG do działąjącej WM.


Znajdź na forum inwestorów z WM sądzę,że liczone już w setki którzy by nie wiedzieli różnicy między WG i WM albo naprawę robisz z siebie oszołoma.

----------


## autorus

> Znajdź na forum inwestorów z WM sądzę,że liczone już w setki którzy by nie wiedzieli różnicy między WG i WM albo naprawę robisz z siebie oszołoma.


Arturo ale kolega Inwestor nie ma WM. On ma ją w robocie, i na tej podstawie twierdzi ze w domu działałaby również kiepsko. Prawdopodobnie w robocie faktycznie ta wentylacja działa do bani. Tego nie neguje . Ale ni jak ma się to do przełożenia na dom. 

Ja mam i WG w starym domu i WM w nowym domu. Wiec mam porównanie. Co prawda aby być uczciwym pełne porównanie mogę zrobić dopiero za kilka.  Ale już widać pewne wady i zalety tych wentylacji.

----------


## jedrek188

Jak to???? to wm ma jakieś wady??? niemożliwe!!!!... :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :popcorn:  :popcorn:

----------


## autorus

Wszystko ma wady. Nożem można kroić chleb ale też możną się skaleczyć. Ale z tego powodu nie rezygnujemy z używania noża.  :smile:

----------


## imrahil

jeśli przy bardzo niskich temperaturach zewnętrznych w ogrzewanym pomieszczeniu ktoś ma 50% wilgotności (taką ulubioną przez większość), to znaczy że ma zaduch w domu i mało tlenu. takie coś dzieje się w nowych domach z WG i zamkniętymi oknami. WG do szczelnego domu nie pasuje.

gdybym budował jeszcze raz, to na pewno byłaby ponownie wentylacja mechaniczna. jest bezgłośna, szczególnie że nie trzeba uchylać okien czy innych nawiewników. przez cały rok rano można wejść do naszej niewielkiej sypialni i nie czuć żadnej nieświeżości znanej z domów z WG. miałem okazję przebywać w bardzo starych domach z WG, nowszych domach z WG i w swoim z WM. komfort akustyczny i cieplny przy zachowaniu bardzo wysokiej jakości powietrza występuje tylko w domu z WM.

osoby, które były u mnie w domu i budują teraz albo będą budowały też decydują się na WM.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

Jeżeli wentylacja grawitacyjna jest bardziej higieniczna niż mechaniczna z filtrami to gratuluję poczucia humoru. A spartolonych wentylacji jest wiele. Szczerze to jeszcze nie spotkałem dobrze wykonanego projektu WM. Także jak ktoś podąża za projektami to potem wychodzą niezłe kwiatki. A ostatnio jest moda na zostawanie instalatorem rekuperacji...

----------


## inwestor

> Jeżeli wentylacja grawitacyjna jest bardziej higieniczna niż mechaniczna z filtrami to gratuluję poczucia humoru. A spartolonych wentylacji jest wiele. Szczerze to jeszcze nie spotkałem dobrze wykonanego projektu WM. Także jak ktoś podąża za projektami to potem wychodzą niezłe kwiatki. A ostatnio jest moda na zostawanie instalatorem rekuperacji...


Jak masz filtr klasy EU4 - G4 to uważam ze po kliku latach tak właśnie będzie. EU4 zatrzymuje duże pyłki a cały najgorszy dla alergików syf wpuszcza w kanał. Dla tego uważam ze ma być klasy HEPA i to wcale nie jest żart. Przy gorszych filtrach to zawracanie głowy.

----------


## inwestor

[QUOTE=Liwko;7289003]


> Gdzie tu widzisz pretensje ? /QUOTE]
> 
> A nie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jeszcze dwie kwestie.
> ...


Niby czemu mam spać w robocie ? Czy spać można tylko w robocie albo w domu ? Wyników absolutnie nie wkleję. Czy uważasz że to poszło kanałem oficjalnym ? Powiem tylko tak w ciągu ostatnich lat firma czyścila kanały 5 razy, pewnie bez powodu ktoś na to wywalał kasę.

----------


## inwestor

Wcale nie  chce mi się wierzyć że WM w firmie i w domu to taka ogromną różnica. Tak samo jest centrala, kanały filtry itd. i nawet kurcze powietrze jest takie samo  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Wcale nie  chce mi się wierzyć że WM w firmie i w domu to taka ogromną różnica. Tak samo jest centrala, kanały filtry itd. i nawet kurcze powietrze jest takie samo


To coś więcej o wentylacji w firmie ? Reku,wydajność,kanały itp

----------


## Liwko

> Niby czemu mam spać w robocie ? Czy spać można tylko w robocie albo w domu ? Wyników absolutnie nie wkleję. Czy uważasz że to poszło kanałem oficjalnym ? Powiem tylko tak w ciągu ostatnich lat firma czyścila kanały 5 razy, pewnie bez powodu ktoś na to wywalał kasę.


To gdzie spałeś jak było 25% wilgotności?

Wcale mnie to nie zdziwiło, że nie zobaczę wyników badań, po prostu ich NIE BYŁO!

----------


## autorus

> Wcale nie  chce mi się wierzyć że WM w firmie i w domu to taka ogromną różnica. Tak samo jest centrala, kanały filtry itd. i nawet kurcze powietrze jest takie samo


Wiec przechodzimy w sferę wiary?

 Nie masz 14 lat doświadczeń , twój post jest manipulacją.  :bash:

----------


## fotohobby

> Jak masz filtr klasy EU4 - G4 to uważam ze po kliku latach tak właśnie będzie. EU4 zatrzymuje duże pyłki a cały najgorszy dla alergików syf wpuszcza w kanał. Dla tego uważam ze ma być klasy HEPA i to wcale nie jest żart. Przy gorszych filtrach to zawracanie głowy.


Jestem alergikiem i nawet przy G4 czuję ogromną różnicę.
Ale następny zakup to będzie F7 bo się powoli zapas kończy.

----------


## inwestor

> To gdzie spałeś jak było 25% wilgotności?
> 
> Wcale mnie to nie zdziwiło, że nie zobaczę wyników badań, po prostu ich NIE BYŁO!


Czy to miał być jakiś żart ?
Chciałeś aby na publicznym forum publikować dokumenty wewnętrzne ? pogięło  :smile:   :smile: 
I w dodatku po co ?  Mam ci udowadniać że w powietrzu występuje pył i kurz co się osadza wszędzie, również i w wentylacji sam niby tego nie wiesz ?

P.S.
Czy nie sądzisz że to zbyt osobiste  pytanie gdzie ja sypiam ?

----------


## inwestor

> ALe czy ja pisałem , że MNIE trafia sie też niezadowolony klient ? Nie dopisuj sobie miedzy wierszami.
> 
> ...


Ja napisałem "więc napisz wprost że nie masz żadnego związku z zarabianiem na WM i kropka" 
Odpowiedź widać.

Więc jak to w końcu jest ? masz jakiś związek z zarabianiem na WM czy nie ?

----------


## inwestor

> Jestem alergikiem i nawet przy G4 czuję ogromną różnicę.
> Ale następny zakup to będzie F7 bo się powoli zapas kończy.


Ja czuję również ogromną różnicę jak wentylacja mechaniczna taka już wieloletnia zostaje włączona. Szczególnie jak była nieczynna przez kilka dni. Czasem po prostu muszę wyjść bo nie mogę zapanować nad atakiem kataru siennego.
Przykłady takich miejsc to hotele, sale konferencyjne, ostatnio w teatrze w Warszawie, jak włączyli wentylację na widowni - masakra.
 Jakoś to się nie zdarza nawet w najstarszych budynkach z  WG.

----------


## inwestor

> Wiec przechodzimy w sferę wiary?
> 
>  Nie masz 14 lat doświadczeń , twój post jest manipulacją.


Owszem nie mam 14 lat doświadczeń biję się w pierś  :sad:  i proszę wszystkich o wybaczenie  :sad: 
Budowę rozpocząłem  wcześniej niż przed 14 laty a projekt jeszcze wcześniej bo w 1999r. 
Pozwolenie na budowę mam z 2000r.
Uprzedzając ewentualne prośby  z góry też przepraszam kolegę Liwko że nie jestem kretynem,    i  nie opublikuję moich dokumentów pozwolenia na budowę i zgłoszenia zakończenia.
Ojejku jejku jak mi przykro sorry jeszcze raz .
 :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja czuję również ogromną różnicę jak wentylacja mechaniczna taka już wieloletnia zostaje włączona. Szczególnie jak była nieczynna przez kilka dni. Czasem po prostu muszę wyjść bo nie mogę zapanować nad atakiem kataru siennego. Jakoś to się ne zdarza w budynkach z WG.


Kłamiesz i manipulujesz,opowiadasz bzdury totalne.
Nie masz w domu WM i nigdy nie miałeś styczności z WM z rekuperatorem.

----------


## Arturo72

> Owszem nie mam 14 lat doświadczeń biję się w pierś  i proszę wszystkich o wybaczenie 
> Budowę rozpocząłem  wcześniej niż przed 14 laty a projekt jeszcze wcześniej bo w 1999r. 
> Pozwolenie na budowę mam z 2000r.
> Uprzedzając ewentualne prośby  z góry też przepraszam kolegę Liwko że nie jestem kretynem,    i  nie opublikuję moich dokumentów pozwolenia na budowę i zgłoszenia zakończenia.
> Ojejku jejku jak mi przykro sorry jeszcze raz .


Jesteś zwykłym trollem,nie musisz przepraszać za coś co wszyscy myślący widzą po Twoich wypowiedziach.

----------


## Arturo72

NIKT,powtarzam,NIKT na forum wśród mnóstwa inwestorów mających WIELOLETNIĄ instalację WM z rekuperatorem ani nie czyscil kanałów bo nie ma takiej potrzeby ani nie twierdził,że WG jest bardziej komfortową wentylacją.

Kłamiesz po prostu nie podając szczegółów na temat tej niby przemysłowej wentylacji z jaką masz do czynienia.
Myślący ludzie zdają sobie z tego sprawę że manipulujesz i konfabulujesz

----------


## inwestor

> Kłamiesz i manipulujesz,opowiadasz bzdury totalne.
> Nie masz w domu WM i nigdy nie miałeś styczności z WM z rekuperatorem.


Arturo 72 chyba się zapętliłeś i czegoś nie doczytałeś 
NIGDY NIE PISAŁEM ŻE MAM W DOMU WM 
Zdecydowanie uważam że styczność z WM z rekuperatorem czy bez (nie ma to wpływu na alergię) mieli wszyscy. Wszyscy chodzimy do budynków z WM  hoteli, restauracji itd. itd.
A tak na marginesie to przez kilka lat kiedyś dawno temu pracowałem przy automatyce  do klimy WM C.O.  itp. znam to od tzw "kuchni" .

----------


## inwestor

Arturo72 
Piszesz tak jakbym psuł ci rynek. Czy ty też zarabiasz w jakiś sposób na WM ?
Jeśli nie to sorry za pytanie ale z zaciekłości Twoich postów tak wywnioskowałem.

Wyjaśniam to nie jest żadna przemysłowa instalacja o której piszę. Piszę wyłącznie jako jej użytkownik. To instalacja w biurze. Nie zajmuję się serwisem  instalacji nie wiem jakie są jej wydajności. To co wiem to ma wentylator na wywiewie, nawiewie, zespół filtrów rekuperator, nawilżacz i chyba jeszcze nagrzewnicę.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo 72 chyba się zapętliłeś i czegoś nie doczytałeś 
> NIGDY NIE PISAŁEM ŻE MAM W DOMU WM 
> Zdecydowanie uważam że styczność z WM z rekuperatorem czy bez (nie ma to wpływu na alergię) mieli wszyscy. Wszyscy chodzimy do budynków z WM  hoteli, restauracji itd. itd.
> A tak na marginesie to przez kilka lat kiedyś dawno temu pracowałem przy automatyce  do klimy WM C.O.  itp. znam to od tzw "kuchni" .


Znam od kuchni,widziałem,czułem,słyszałem ale nie mieszkałem i nie podam szczegółów,jaki reku,jakie kanały,jakie wydajności itp.
Kity możesz sobie zenic dla naiwnych bo tutaj wypowiadają się osoby mające WIELOLETNIĄ instalację WM z reku u siebie w domu z konkretnymi danymi na temat sprzętu,osprzętu,wrażeń z użytkowania i różnic pomiędzy WG jaką kiedyś mieli a WM jaką obecnie od wielu lat mają.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Skoro konieczne jest czyszczenie klimy w aucie , to czemu niema takiej potrzeby w domowej WM lub rekuperacji ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Skoro konieczne jest czyszczenie klimy w aucie , to czemu niema takiej potrzeby w domowej WM lub rekuperacji ?


Bo klimatyzacja to nie wentylacja,dwie różne zasady działania i dwa różne środowiska pracy.

----------


## Arturo72

Czy w aucie bez klimy ze zwykłym nawiewem potrzebne jest też czyszczenie i dezynfekcja kanałów ?

----------


## Liwko

> Szczególnie jak była nieczynna przez kilka dni.


A która WM w domu jest nieczynna kilka dni???  :bash: 

Zadam ci jeszcze jedno pytanie.
Jeżeli do suszarki do włosów podepniesz rurę i zaczniesz w nią dmuchać lekkim zefirkiem, to po ilu latach zbierze się na tej gładkiej rurze niebezpieczny dla zdrowia syf?

----------


## inwestor

> Skoro konieczne jest czyszczenie klimy w aucie , to czemu niema takiej potrzeby w domowej WM lub rekuperacji ?


Odpowiedź jest bardzo prosta.
Jak inwestor dowiedziałby się że musi czyścić kanały co ileś tam lat do tego jeszcze że jak ma mieć wysokiej klasy filtry (czytaj drogie) to bardzo mocno zastanawiałby się czy w to wchodzić. A jak tego nie wie to jest bardziej skłonny kupić.

Napiszę jeszcze tak sprawdźcie w googlu ile firm zajmuje się tym w ogóle niepotrzebnym czyszczeniem kanałów w wentylacji podkreślam nie w klimatyzacji tylko w wentylacji.
W domkach pewnie kanałów się nie czyści tylko stare się wywala i daje nowe.
Pisałem już że jak ktoś chce z głową zrobić WM to powinien tak wykonać kanały aby mógł je później wymieniać.

----------


## Liwko

> Skoro konieczne jest czyszczenie klimy w aucie , to czemu niema takiej potrzeby w domowej WM lub rekuperacji ?


Litości!!!  :bash:

----------


## Liwko

> Czy w aucie bez klimy ze zwykłym nawiewem potrzebne jest też czyszczenie i dezynfekcja kanałów ?


O i to jest dobre pytanie  :yes: 
Tak samo wygląda sprawa wentylacji i klimatyzacji w domu. Klimę należy odgrzybiać, wentylacji nie trzeba.

----------


## Liwko

> Odpowiedź jest bardzo prosta.
> Jak inwestor dowiedziałby się że musi czyścić kanały co ileś tam lat do tego jeszcze że jak ma mieć wysokiej klasy filtry (czytaj drogie) to bardzo mocno zastanawiałby się czy w to wchodzić. A jak tego nie wie to jest bardziej skłonny kupić.
> 
> Napiszę jeszcze tak sprawdźcie w googlu ile firm zajmuje się tym w ogóle niepotrzebnym czyszczeniem kanałów w wentylacji podkreślam nie w klimatyzacji tylko w wentylacji.
> W domkach pewnie kanałów się nie czyści tylko stare się wywala i daje nowe.
> Pisałem już że jak ktoś chce z głową zrobić WM to powinien tak wykonać kanały aby mógł je później wymieniać.



Kolejne bzdury!
Czy w samochodzie też wymieniasz kanały czy tylko filtr pyłkowy? Widziałeś jak wyglądają kanały wentylacyjne w 10-cio letnim samochodzie?

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja czuję również ogromną różnicę jak wentylacja mechaniczna taka już wieloletnia zostaje włączona. Szczególnie jak była nieczynna przez kilka dni.


No i po takich durnych postach potwierdzasz tylko to że jesteś jedynie trollem.
Kto wyłącza wentylację w domu i w jakim celu ???

----------


## inwestor

> A która WM w domu jest nieczynna kilka dni??? 
> 
> Zadam ci jeszcze jedno pytanie.
> Jeżeli do suszarki do włosów podepniesz rurę i zaczniesz w nią dmuchać lekkim zefirkiem, to po ilu latach zbierze się na tej gładkiej rurze niebezpieczny dla zdrowia syf?


Normalny sposób pracy wentylacji nie piszę o Twojej wentylacji, to taki że jak ludzie wyjeżdżają w delegacje na urlop itp. na kilka dni to się wyłącza. Wyłączają/obniżają również c.o. a niektórzy nawet wyłączają prąd w chałupie jak jadą na urlop. Powszechnym jest również wyłączanie na cały dzień jak mieszkańcy wychodzą do pracy. Można sobie tak ustawić w sterowniku.
Liwko przecież to wszystko wiesz o  WM 
Na temat suszarki z podpiętą rurą się nie wypowiadam bo nie korzystam z suszarki nie znam się na tandemie suszarka - rura

Pozdrawiam
trol wentylacyjny  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Normalny sposób pracy wentylacji nie piszę o Twojej wentylacji, to taki że jak ludzie wyjeżdżają w delegacje na urlop itp. na kilka dni to się wyłącza. Powszechnym jest również wyłączanie na cały dzień jak mieszkańcy wychodzą do pracy. Można sobie tak ustawić w sterowniku.


Bzdura,kolejna i to totalna.
W jakim celu i do czego służy wentylacja ?

----------


## Arturo72

W mieszkaniu przy WG po zamknięciu okien i wyjeździe na klilka dni po powrocie był zaduch i od razu trzeba było robić przeciagi,obecnie przy działającej cały czas wentylacji nie ma czegoś takiego.

----------


## Liwko

> Normalny sposób pracy wentylacji nie piszę o Twojej wentylacji, to taki że jak ludzie wyjeżdżają w delegacje na urlop itp. na kilka dni to się wyłącza. Wyłączają/obniżają również c.o. a niektórzy nawet wyłączają prąd w chałupie jak jadą na urlop. Powszechnym jest również wyłączanie na cały dzień jak mieszkańcy wychodzą do pracy. Można sobie tak ustawić w sterowniku.
> Liwko przecież to wszystko wiesz o  WM 
> Na temat suszarki z podpiętą rurą się nie wypowiadam bo nie korzystam z suszarki nie znam się na tandemie suszarka - rura
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> trol wentylacyjny



Powiedz mi w jakim celu mam wyłączać wentylacje na kilka dni??? No w jakim!?!

----------


## inwestor

> Kolejne bzdury!
> Czy w samochodzie też wymieniasz kanały czy tylko filtr pyłkowy? Widziałeś jak wyglądają kanały wentylacyjne w 10-cio letnim samochodzie?


Liwko zanim dalej będziesz się pogrążał w  kompromitacji, to zadzwoń do jakiejś firmy do fachowców od czyszczenia kanałów wentylacyjnych jest mnóstwo firma co się tym zajmują wszystko Ci wyjaśnią i zrozumiesz.
W samochodzie taż czyści sie kanały i wyobraź sobie przeprowadza się ich dezynfekcję.

----------


## inwestor

> Bzdura,kolejna i to totalna.
> W jakim celu i do czego służy wentylacja ?


Arturo nie pogrążaj się takimi elementarnymi pytaniami.
Czemu mnie się pytasz przecież jestem trolem, bez doświadczenia ?. 

Przeczytaj sobie w instrukcji sterownika do czego służą programy czasowe może jest tam akurat napisane.

----------


## Arturo72

> Liwko zanim dalej będziesz się pogrążał w  kompromitacji, to zadzwoń do jakiejś firmy do fachowców od czyszczenia kanałów wentylacyjnych jest mnóstwo firma co się tym zajmują wszystko Ci wyjaśnią i zrozumiesz.
> W samochodzie taż czyści sie kanały i wyobraź sobie przeprowadza się ich dezynfekcję.


Nie pogrążaj się już i nie kompromituj,teść ma renie bez klimy od 95r czyli od 21lat i ani nie czyscil ani nie wymieniał kanałów od nadmuchu.
Jeśli sa takie firmy do czyszczenia to bazują na takich naiwnych i głupich ludziach jak Ty lub czyszcza kanały wentylacji przemysłowej.

----------


## Arturo72

> Przeczytaj sobie w instrukcji sterownika do czego służą programy czasowe może jest tam akurat napisane.


Mam sterownik i programy czasowe ale NIE MA TAM WYŁĄCZENIA i w żadnym reku nie będzie takiej opcji. Jest ograniczenie ale nie ma WYŁĄCZENIA.
To jest wentylacja a nie klimatyzacja powtarzam. Wentylacja ma działać cały czas bo to jest jej zadanie.

----------


## inwestor

> Mam sterownik i programy czasowe ale NIE MA TAM WYŁĄCZENIA i w żadnym reku nie będzie takiej opcji. Jest ograniczenie ale nie ma WYŁĄCZENIA.
> To jest wentylacja a nie klimatyzacja powtarzam. Wentylacja ma działać cały czas bo to jest jej zadanie.


To akurat masz jakąś okrojoną wersję sterownika skoro nie da sie wyłaczać.

Jakbyś przeczytał to co było napisane vide supra  to byś się dowiedział że ludzie wyłaczają WM jak ich nie ma na kilka dni albo nawet na kilka godzin.  Niektórzy robia to aby nie ciągneło prądu na bezdurno, inni bo jak wyjeżdżają to z zasady  wyłączają w ogóle prąd, gaz i zakręcaja wodę w całej chałupie bo się boją że coś sie stanie.
Przy grawitacyjnej tego nie ma działa bez prądu, no chyba że pozamykasz nawiewniki okienne, ale tego sie nie robi przynajmniej ja nie słyszałem o tym.

To nawet ja skompromitowany troll wiem o takich rzeczach

P.S.
Arturo to że teść nie czyści kanałów to wcale nie oznacza że powinien się tym zainteresować albo mu to wisi bo nie ma alergii .
Nie wydaje mi sie że  firmy od cxzyszczenia to oszuści.
Może oszuści to Ci co nie informują o tym że należy stosować porządne filtry i sprawdzać stan czystości, a jak się zasyfi to np. wymienić lub oczyścić żeby inwestor nie został "z ręką w nocniku" i musiał później rujnować pół chałupy aby pozbyć sie syfu.

----------


## Liwko

> Nie pogrążaj się już i nie kompromituj,teść ma renie bez klimy od 95r czyli od 21lat i ani nie czyscil ani nie wymieniał kanałów od nadmuchu.
> Jeśli sa takie firmy do czyszczenia to bazują na takich naiwnych i głupich ludziach jak Ty


 :yes:

----------


## Liwko

*Odkurzyć układ* 
Marek Styp-Rekowski, rzeczoznawca 
- Elementy układu wentylacji nie wymagają zasadniczo specjalnych czynności serwisowych poza kontrolą sprawności działania. Ponieważ powietrze tłoczone jest do kabiny przez dmuchawę w znacznych ilościach, na elementach doprowadzających gromadzą się drobne zanieczyszczenia - pyłki, kurz itp. Dobrze jest raz na jakiś czas "odkurzyć" cały układ poprzez włączenie dmuchawy na maksymalne ustawienie i całkowite otwarcie wszystkich nawiewów. Filtry przeciwpyłkowe montowane na wlocie powietrza należy wymieniać zgodnie z zaleceniem producenta. 

http://www.motofakty.pl/artykul/went...mochodzie.html

Jeszcze jakieś pytania?

----------


## Liwko

> To akurat masz jakąś okrojoną wersję sterownika skoro nie da sie wyłaczać.
> 
> Jakbyś przeczytał to co było napisane vide supra  to byś się dowiedział że ludzie wyłaczają WM jak ich nie ma na kilka dni albo nawet na kilka godzin.  Niektórzy robia to aby nie ciągneło prądu na bezdurno, inni bo jak wyjeżdżają to z zasady  wyłączają w ogóle prąd, gaz i zakręcaja wodę w całej chałupie bo się boją że coś sie stanie.


Lodówkę też wtedy opróżniają?
Mam sterownik, w którym mogę sobie dowolnie wszystko konfigurować. Jednak płacąc około 10zł miesięcznie za wentylacje, nie zawracam sobie głowy wyłączaniem wentylacji na kilka dni kiedy nas nie ma w domu. Jestem wtedy pewien, że żadna pleśń w moim domu nie ma szans, a jak wrócę przywita mnie świeże powietrze niezależnie od tego kiedy wrócę. W dodatku reku zimą przez te kilka dni zaoszczędzi mi pieniążki na tą wentylację, więc kompletnie nie widzę sensu jej wyłączania. Latem natomiast nie doprowadzę do przegrzania pomieszczeń.

----------


## inwestor

> *Odkurzyć układ* 
> Marek Styp-Rekowski, rzeczoznawca 
> - Elementy układu wentylacji nie wymagają zasadniczo specjalnych czynności serwisowych poza kontrolą sprawności działania. Ponieważ powietrze tłoczone jest do kabiny przez dmuchawę w znacznych ilościach, na elementach doprowadzających gromadzą się drobne zanieczyszczenia - pyłki, kurz itp. Dobrze jest raz na jakiś czas "odkurzyć" cały układ poprzez włączenie dmuchawy na maksymalne ustawienie i całkowite otwarcie wszystkich nawiewów. Filtry przeciwpyłkowe montowane na wlocie powietrza należy wymieniać zgodnie z zaleceniem producenta. 
> 
> http://www.motofakty.pl/artykul/went...mochodzie.html
> 
> Jeszcze jakieś pytania?


To dobre HUEEEEEE, Liwko przeszedłeś samego siebie, aleś mu dał popalić  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

No i w ten sposób mocą autorytetu rzeczoznawcy samochodowego obaliłeś mit dotyczący budynków normalnie szacun piątka , noi co mi tam jeszcze żółwik.

----------


## Liwko

Mu? Tobie ignorancie.
Znasz się na rzeczy lepiej od rzeczoznawcy? Jeśli tak to napisz do niego i go wyśmiej. Będzie miał niezły ubaw.

----------


## inwestor

> Lodówkę też wtedy opróżniają?
> Mam sterownik, w którym mogę sobie dowolnie wszystko konfigurować. Jednak płacąc około 10zł miesięcznie za wentylacje, nie zawracam sobie głowy wyłączaniem wentylacji na kilka dni kiedy nas nie ma w domu. Jestem wtedy pewien, że żadna pleśń w moim domu nie ma szans, a jak wrócę przywita mnie świeże powietrze niezależnie od tego kiedy wrócę. W dodatku reku zimą przez te kilka dni zaoszczędzi mi pieniążki na tą wentylację, więc kompletnie nie widzę sensu jej wyłączania. Latem natomiast nie doprowadzę do przegrzania pomieszczeń.


To że ty tego nie robisz to nie oznacza że tak jest dobrze. To że ty nie widzisz sensu nie oznacza że sensu nie ma. Inni widzą sens. Każdy ma swoje priorytety i trzeba to uszanować i dać ludziom wybrać samemu a nie autorytarywnie wskazywać.

Może wrócimy do meritum dla mnie WM nie jest zła ale wybrałem WG bo mam inne priorytety. 

Wybrałbym WM ale wtedy kupę kasy wydałbym na filtry HEPA.

Musiałbym kontrolować czystość i pewnie co jakiś czas czyścić kanały albo je wymieniać,

Musiałbym sie bawić w serwis instalacji choćby wymieniać regularnie drogie filtry, i czyścić co najmniej raz na sezon reku (w mojej okolicy jest mnóstwo kurzu, a latem pyli niemiłosiernie)
tak 
Do tego centrala i kanały od reku zajmują miejsce musiałbym je wygospodarować i to wcale nie takie łatwe aby był łatwy dostęp i nie było hałasu.

Oszczędności z reku to mit. Tak naprawdę to będzie super jak cena energii elektrycznej pokryje cenę na zaoszczędzone ciepło ogrzewania. Cena kWh z prądu jest co najmniej 3 razy droższa niż kWh ciepła z gazu (przy kondensacie). Poza tym WM ciagnie prąd non stop cały rok a oszczedza ciepło na ogrzewanie tylko zimą. Kiedyś robiłem bilans kosztów i wyszło in minus. W praktyce jak już pisałem zasłaniałem kratki w wentylacji aby sprawdzić przez ok. tygodnia jak mocno spadnie zużycie gazu na ogrzewanie różnica nieistotna w granicach błędu pomiarowego.

Dla tego nie wszedłem w WM, stwierdziłem że dal mnie to niepotrzebny "mebel" wymagający zbyt dużo zachodu w stosunku do korzyści.

Jako wieloletni użytkownik WG (ze wspomaganie mechanicznym w WC-tach i pralni) nie potwierdzam tego co było napisane o smrodach i cieknącej po ścianach wodzie po kąpieli pod prysznicem. 
Podsumowałem to moim stwierdzeniem że wybrałbym jeszcze raz WG.

Takie już mam priorytety że jak mam w coś wchodzić to ma mieć dla mnie sens.

----------


## inwestor

> Mu? Tobie ignorancie.
> Znasz się na rzeczy lepiej od rzeczoznawcy? Jeśli tak to napisz do niego i go wyśmiej. Będzie miał niezły ubaw.


Liwko chłopie daj już spokój temat wątku  to wentylacja nie samochody a ten rzeczoznawca to jest od samochodów a nie od wentylacji.

Prosiłbym bez wycieczek personalnych i bez epitetów.

----------


## Arturo72

> Musiałbym sie bawić w serwis instalacji choćby wymieniać regularnie drogie filtry, i czyścić co najmniej raz na sezon reku (w mojej okolicy jest mnóstwo kurzu, a latem pyli niemiłosiernie)


Powiedz mi,jaki Ci przyświeca cel pisząc takie idiotyzmy ?



> Jako wieloletni użytkownik WG (ze wspomaganie mechanicznym w WC-tach i pralni) nie potwierdzam tego co było napisane o smrodach i cieknącej po ścianach wodzie po kąpieli pod prysznicem. 
> Podsumowałem to moim stwierdzeniem że wybrałbym jeszcze raz WG.
> .


Możesz wybrać jeszcze raz WG ale nie masz porównania do WM z reku ponieważ nie masz z nią styczności,nie mieszkales nigdy z WM z reku żeby móc się wypowiadać co do niej.
Nie wiesz nic na jej temat,nie masz pojęcia o wydajnościach,nie wiesz nic o filtrach itp także nie masz prawa porównywać jednej do drugiej.

----------


## autorus

Filtry nie są drogie. A wymiana i czyszczenie nie nastręcza większych problemów. Nie powiedziałbym  że to są "idiotyzmy" . Ja bym raczej napisał, że jest całkowita nieznajomość tematu. No ale jeśli ktoś nie ma WM to skąd może to wiedzieć.

----------


## Arturo72

> Filtry nie są drogie. A wymiana i czyszczenie nie nastręcza większych problemów. Nie powiedziałbym  że to są "idiotyzmy" . Ja bym raczej napisał, że jest całkowita nieznajomość tematu. No ale jeśli ktoś nie ma WM to skąd może to wiedzieć.


Dlatego właśnie że nie zna tematu wypowiadając się co i jak i kiedy i za ile to sa właśnie idiotyzmy.
Podobne idiotyzmy słyszy się o wodnej podlogowce i takie idiotyzmy trzeba prostować.
Gdyby to była tylko nieznajomość tematu to by siedział cicho i się uczył i poznawal a nie gadał od rzeczy jak jakiś oszołom.

W dalszym ciągu nie wiemy nic o jego przemysłowej wentylacji,wydajnosciach,kanalach i reku bo sądzę że że to wymysl.

----------


## inwestor

> Powiedz mi,jaki Ci przyświeca cel pisząc takie idiotyzmy ?
> 
> Możesz wybrać jeszcze raz WG ale nie masz porównania do WM z reku ponieważ nie masz z nią styczności.
> Nie wiesz nic na jej temat,nie masz pojęcia o wydajnościach,nie wiesz nic o filtrach itp także nie masz prawa porównywać jednej do drugiej.


Arturo72
Czyli niby zabrałeś mi prawo do wypowiedzi ?  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

Rozumiem że jeśli ktoś chciałby napisać na tym bądź co bądź publicznym forum na tematy WM  to musi  posiadać twoją zgodę ?  :smile:   :smile:  :smile: 

Myślę że tutaj ludzie czekają na merytoryczne argumenty techniczne a nie twoje osobiste osądy na temat wiedzy innych.
Na twoje personalne wynurzenia osobiste miejsce jest w twoim pamiętniku o ile go prowadzisz.

Jak już napisałem może czas już na meritum a nie zamulanie wątku.

----------


## Liwko

> Musiałbym kontrolować czystość i pewnie co jakiś czas czyścić kanały albo je wymieniać,


W takim razie ile razy czyściłeś swoje kanały wentylacji grawitacyjnej, lub kiedy je wymieniałeś?
Możesz zrobić ich zdjęcie?

----------


## link2jack

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQylZ-Daw0U

----------


## Liwko

I na koniec pewnie przeżyjesz szok.
tak wyglądały moje kanały nawiewne po pięciu latach  :big tongue: 



I było na nich aż tyle kurzu 



Teraz czekam na twoje zdjęcia.

----------


## inwestor

Arturo72
Spytam wprost czy ty aby nie zarabiasz na WM, bo z zaciekłości twoich wypowiedzi wywnioskowałem że psuję ci rynek ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72
> Spytam wprost czy ty aby nie zarabiasz na WM, bo z zaciekłości twoich wypowiedzi wywnioskowałem że psuję ci rynek ?


Z podobną zaciekloscia będę prostowal tego typu bzdury i kretynizmy dotyczące wodnej podlogowki,węgla,materiałów budowlanych czy izolacji donu czyli prostowal "ciemnogród" a to nie znaczy że jestem wlascicielem składu budowlanego tak samo jak dziesiątki użytkowników WM mający porównanie z WG nie sa sprzedawcami WM wypowiadając się że WG to kupa i nie nadaje się do nowych szczelnych domów.

----------


## szkutnik

A ja mam WM i sobie chwale. Samoróbkę najprostszą z możliwych, kosztowała mnie 700-800zł  :smile: , żre tylko 20 W. w zimie jak temp na zewnątrz wynosi ok 0oC to z nawiewów leci mi ok 17,więc szału nie ma. Ale WM ma inne bardzo ważne +:
-nie mam skroplonej wody na oknach, 
-nie mam grzybka przy oknach(przedtem miałem),- ręczniki schną "momentalnie" czyli rano są suche jak pieprz, a nie lekko wilgotne, 
-nie ma zaduchu w domu,
-lustra i inne szyby w łazience bardzo szybko odparowują

  Jak bym budował nowy dom to  na pewno z WM , z tym że powyżej 5k za całą instalacje + reku bym nie dał. Moja mnie kosztowała max 3tyś( reku +instalacja) jestem mega zadowolony.

----------


## link2jack

> Arturo72
> Spytam wprost czy ty aby nie zarabiasz na WM, bo z zaciekłości twoich wypowiedzi wywnioskowałem że psuję ci rynek ?


Czym psujesz rynek? To, że ktoś wypisuje głupoty nie znaczy, że wszyscy czytający łykają to jak pelikany.

----------


## Liwko

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQylZ-Daw0U


Szkoda że nie ma z kanału nawiewnego.

----------


## inwestor

> Czym psujesz rynek? To, że ktoś wypisuje głupoty nie znaczy, że wszyscy czytający łykają to jak pelikany.



Widzę, że to wątek marketingowy a nie wymiana doświadczeń i rady tych co już zbudowali.

Skoro ja nie zarabiam na WM widzę że jednak komuś psuję reklamę i marketing,  skoro nawet   przybywają posiłki  nowych "niezależnych" kolegów to.

Pozdrawiam i AMEN

----------


## link2jack

> Widzę, że to wątek marketingowy a nie wymiana doświadczeń i rady tych co już zbudowali.


Zatem możesz wymienić doświadczenia jak będziesz miał w domu WM

----------


## inwestor

> Z podobną zaciekloscia będę prostowal tego typu bzdury i kretynizmy dotyczące wodnej podlogowki,węgla,materiałów budowlanych czy izolacji donu czyli prostowal "ciemnogród" a to nie znaczy że jestem wlascicielem składu budowlanego tak samo jak dziesiątki użytkowników WM mający porównanie z WG nie sa sprzedawcami WM wypowiadając się że WG to kupa i nie nadaje się do nowych szczelnych domów.


To już tak chyba na zakończenie.

Arturo72 chłopie przecież napisałem że bym wszedł w WM w domu, czytaj to co jest napisane. 

Musiało by to mieć dla mnie sens. Podkreślam dla mnie.  
Ale sensu dla mnie nie ma ani ekonomicznego, a korzyści niewspółmierne do nakładów sił i środków.


Widać też że jednak kanały się czyści. Jeszcze kilka godzin temu  cały chór śpiewał że w życiu tego nikt nie robi że to idiotyzmy.
Tak to właśnie wygląda watek marketingowo reklamowy.

Jakoś nie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie ?

Bez odbioru  :wink:

----------


## inwestor

> Zatem możesz wymienić doświadczenia jak będziesz miał w domu WM


Dzięki zbawco za zgodę. Wątek dotyczy każdego rodzaju wentylacji a nie tylko WM.

Myślę że jak sam wczesniej stwierdziłeś  wszystko to co ty napiszesz jednak inni  łykną jak pelikany.

Systemy wentylacji grawitacyjnej są nadal rozwijane to nie jest jakiś tam ciemnogród. 
Jest cały szereg  akcesoriów jak  nowoczesne nawiewniki okienne , nasady wentylacyjne itp. 
Nie jest prawdą że WM to same och i ach , a przy WG umiera się w smrodzie, pleśni i dusi sie z braku tlenu.

----------


## imrahil

> Arturo nie pogrążaj się takimi elementarnymi pytaniami.
> Czemu mnie się pytasz przecież jestem trolem, bez doświadczenia ?. 
> 
> Przeczytaj sobie w instrukcji sterownika do czego służą programy czasowe może jest tam akurat napisane.


moja wentylacja nie ma opcji wyłączenia za pomocą programatora czasowego... tylko zmiana wydajności.

----------


## Liwko

> Widać też że jednak kanały się czyści.


W takim razie pytam po raz kolejny.
Kiedy czyściłeś kanały WG, lub kiedy je wymieniałeś?

----------


## inwestor

> W takim razie pytam po raz kolejny.
> Kiedy czyściłeś kanały WG, lub kiedy je wymieniałeś?


Przegląd był tego roku na wiosnę, stwierdzono że nie ma póki co konieczności czyszczenia.

Jeszcze jedno żeby było jasne ,  uprzedzam ewentualne twoje niestosowne prośby , że nie będę publikować żadnych prywatnych ani firmowych dokumentów protokołów z przeglądów itp..

----------


## inwestor

> moja wentylacja nie ma opcji wyłączenia za pomocą programatora czasowego... tylko zmiana wydajności.


No to szkoda że masz jakąś wersję okrojoną. 
Poszukaj dobrze może tak jak kol. Arturo72 też pisał że nie da rady ale jednak jak poszukał potwierdził że może wszystko zaprogramować.
Z twoim sterownikiem też tak może być.

----------


## Liwko

> Przegląd był tego roku na wiosnę, stwierdzono że nie ma póki co konieczności czyszczenia.
> 
> Jeszcze jedno żeby było jasne ,  uprzedzam ewentualne twoje niestosowne prośby , że nie będę publikować żadnych prywatnych ani firmowych dokumentów protokołów z przeglądów itp..


Ale zdjęcia swoje WG możesz wkleić?
Po 14-tu latach nie ma potrzeby czyścić kanałów WG, a ty mi każesz czyścić kanały nawiewne WM?  :big grin: 
Zajrzyj do nich, możesz się przerazić i cały twój sterylny świat runie  :smile:

----------


## imrahil

> No to szkoda że masz jakąś wersję okrojoną. 
> Poszukaj dobrze może tak jak kol. Arturo72 też pisał że nie da rady ale jednak jak poszukał potwierdził że może wszystko zaprogramować.
> Z twoim sterownikiem też tak może być.


nie ma żadnej opcji. po prostu kłamiesz albo nie masz pojęcia co piszesz.. mój system wentylacji ciągnie 23 W (wartość zmierzona) przez 90% czasu.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja czuję również ogromną różnicę jak wentylacja mechaniczna taka już wieloletnia zostaje włączona. Szczególnie jak była nieczynna przez kilka dni. Czasem po prostu muszę wyjść bo nie mogę zapanować nad atakiem kataru siennego.
> Przykłady takich miejsc to hotele, sale konferencyjne, ostatnio w teatrze w Warszawie, jak włączyli wentylację na widowni - masakra.
>  Jakoś to się nie zdarza nawet w najstarszych budynkach z  WG.


No widzisz - pierwszy błąd. Wentylacji się nie wyłącza.
Filtry się wymienia częściej, niż raz do roku.
I nie jest to instalacja połączona z klimatyzację, jak w wielu ww przypadkach.

----------


## autorus

Hm, u mnie chyba taka opcja jest . Na pewno mogę wyłączyć jeden wentylator, np podczas pożaru żeby robić podciśnienie w domu. . 

Jeśli chodzi o wyłączanie reku to swego czasu bawiąc się w IB, była możliwa taka konfiguracja reku aby wyłączał się gdy np wyjedziemy z domu i uzbroimy alarm. Po powrocie włączała się funkcja przewietrzania domu czyli reku startował z pełna mocą przez jak pamiętam 15 min po czym schodził do standardowej prędkości.  

Reku pozwala na wiele fajnych funkcji, oczywiście każdą trzeba dopasować do siebie bo każdy jest inny i ma inne oczekiwania. .

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja napisałem "więc napisz wprost że nie masz żadnego związku z zarabianiem na WM i kropka" 
> Odpowiedź widać.
> 
> Więc jak to w końcu jest ? masz jakiś związek z zarabianiem na WM czy nie ?


Tobie trzeba naprawde drukowanymi literami..
Więc powoli i wyraźnie:
NIE MAM.

----------


## fotohobby

> Odpowiedź jest bardzo prosta.
> Jak inwestor dowiedziałby się że musi czyścić kanały co ileś tam lat do tego jeszcze że jak ma mieć wysokiej klasy filtry *(czytaj drogie)* to bardzo mocno zastanawiałby się czy w to wchodzić. A jak tego nie wie to jest bardziej skłonny kupić.
> 
> .


Strasznie drogie.
Całe 11zł za 1m2 filtra klasy F7.

http://allegro.pl/mata-wloknina-filt...537962796.html

Z przesyłką 20zł.

1m2 starcza na 32 filtry. Czyli 16 wymian.
Jeśli wymieniam co dwa miesiące, to na dwa i pół roku.
za 20zł.




> Wybrałbym WM ale wtedy kupę kasy wydałbym na filtry HEPA.


Bzdura

----------


## fotohobby

> To akurat masz jakąś okrojoną wersję sterownika skoro nie da sie wyłaczać.
> 
> Jakbyś przeczytał to co było napisane vide supra  to byś się dowiedział że ludzie wyłaczają WM jak ich nie ma na kilka dni albo nawet na kilka godzin.  Niektórzy robia to aby nie ciągneło prądu na bezdurno, inni bo jak wyjeżdżają to z zasady  wyłączają w ogóle prąd, gaz i zakręcaja wodę w całej chałupie bo się boją że coś sie stanie.


A możesz zacytować takie wypowiedzi ?

Bo ja kiedyś umieściłem tu ankietę "Czy OGRANICZACIE wydajność wentylacji podczas nieobecności" i okazało się, że tylko około 20% z tego korzysta a JEDNA osoba wyłączała.

Mam oszczędzać prąd na wentylacji  ? Te marne 20W ?

----------


## inwestor

> nie ma żadnej opcji. po prostu kłamiesz albo nie masz pojęcia co piszesz.. mój system wentylacji ciągnie 23 W (wartość zmierzona) przez 90% czasu.


To może włącz naprawdę swoją wentylację jak się należy. 
To co napisałeś to zdusiłeś wentylatory do minimum  :sad:   23 waty to może na  toaletę + jakiś przedpokój wystarcza jak są niewielkie  opory w instalacji do tego inne  opory na  reku, filtrach itd. Czy kiedyś sprwdzałeś ile masz tak naprawdę  wymian w toaletach, łazienkach, pralni, kuchni itd ? 
Sprawdź też czy producent  silników dopuścił je do pracy z taką niewielka wydajnością. Jeśli nie może się to źle skończyć i nie będzie gwarancji. Rozumiem że masz  regulację na falowniku ?

----------


## fotohobby

> To może włącz naprawdę swoją wentylację jak się należy. 
> To co napisałeś to zdusiłeś wentylatory do minimum   23 waty to może na  toaletę + jakiś przedpokój wystarcza jak są niewielkie  opory w instalacji do tego inne  opory na  reku, filtrach itd. Czy kiedyś sprwdzałeś ile masz tak naprawdę  wymian w toaletach, łazienkach, pralni, kuchni itd ? 
> Sprawdź też czy producent  silników dopuścił je do pracy z taką niewielka wydajnością. Jeśli nie może się to źle skończyć i nie będzie gwarancji. Rozumiem że masz  regulację na falowniku ?


Ty to naprawdę pokazujesz, że o WM nie wiesz kompletnie NIC.

Mój Rekuperator pracuje akurat z wymianą 100m3/h, pobiera 19W.
Wydajność 32%
Na sterowniku mogę płynnie regulować w zakresie 20-100%

----------


## Arturo72

> No to szkoda że masz jakąś wersję okrojoną. 
> Poszukaj dobrze może tak jak kol. Arturo72 też pisał że nie da rady ale jednak jak poszukał potwierdził że może wszystko zaprogramować.
> Z twoim sterownikiem też tak może być.


Czemu tak bezczelnie kłamiesz ? 



> Mam sterownik i programy czasowe ale NIE MA TAM WYŁĄCZENIA i w żadnym reku nie będzie takiej opcji. Jest ograniczenie ale nie ma WYŁĄCZENIA.
> To jest wentylacja a nie klimatyzacja powtarzam. Wentylacja ma działać cały czas bo to jest jej zadanie.

----------


## Arturo72

> To może włącz naprawdę swoją wentylację jak się należy. 
> To co napisałeś to zdusiłeś wentylatory do minimum   23 waty to może na  toaletę + jakiś przedpokój wystarcza jak są niewielkie  opory w instalacji do tego inne  opory na  reku, filtrach itd. Czy kiedyś sprwdzałeś ile masz tak naprawdę  wymian w toaletach, łazienkach, pralni, kuchni itd ? 
> Sprawdź też czy producent  silników dopuścił je do pracy z taką niewielka wydajnością. Jeśli nie może się to źle skończyć i nie będzie gwarancji. Rozumiem że masz  regulację na falowniku ?


Człowieku,to nie są przemysłowe wentylatory.
Zielonego pojęcia nie masz o rekuperatorach ich wentylach i wydajnościach i normach dot.wentylacji.
Przy wydajności 100m3/h pobór prądu to ok.20W.
Ja również mam regulację w zakresie 30-100% i siedem biegów.


ja sprawdzałem i mierzyłem wydajności:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5622775

----------


## inwestor

> Masakra,co za łoś.
> Człowieku,to nie są przemysłowe wentylatory.
> Zielonego pojęcia trollu nie masz o rekuperatorach ich wentylach i wydajnościach i normach dot.wentylacji.
> Przy wydajności 100m3/h pobór prądu to ok.20W.
> Ja również mam regulację w zakresie 30-100% i siedem biegów.
> Czysty ciemnogród...
> 
> 
> Tak łosiu i trollu,ja sprawdzałem i mierzyłem wydajności:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5622775


Arturo72 
pisz pisz dalej chłopie zaczyna robić się ciekawie  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 
tylko może nieco kultury osobistej by się przydało.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

Pobór może być i niższy u mnie na onyxie 400 przy małych oporach potrafi na 25% brać raptem 12W. I uwaga zimą głównie jadę na 25% latem 30-40% jak impreza to więcej ale generalnie 99% czasu to praca na 25-35% wydajności.

----------


## Liwko

> Arturo72 
> pisz pisz dalej chłopie zaczyna robić się ciekawie   
> tylko może nieco kultury osobistej by się przydało.


A może merytorycznie się odniesiesz?

----------


## inwestor

Arturo72 
może teraz tak na poważnie, włącz swoja wentylację  :smile:  
Aż popatrzyłem na posta z twojego linka i nie widzę innej możliwości jak to że mieszkasz w smrodzie  :sad: 

Popatrz sam masz łazienkę 5,6m2 razem z WC przy standardowej wysokości 2,7m (tak zakładam) daje to kubaturę 15,12m3.
W  łazience itp powinieneś mieć 5-7 wymian nie mniej jak 50m3/h na jeden kibel. Ty masz razem natrysk i kibel czyli minimum ok. 70m3/h a w żaden sposób nie mniej niż 50m3. W linku napisałeś że masz w łazience  61m3/h ale przy wydajności na maxa. Zdusiłeś swoją wentylację do ok. 1/3 czyli w łazience masz ok. 20m3/h  to jest chłopie ok. 3 razy za mało !!!   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   W pokoju nr 1  masz 18m3/h przy pracy na maxa. Jedna osoba potrzebuje minimum 25-30m3/h ty masz 6m3/h czyli 4 razy za mało !!!   :sad:  bo zdusiłeś wentylację do 1/3. Dla tego bez żartów włącz swoją wentylację, bo siedzisz w smrodzie   :sad:   :sad:    Tak naprawde to tylko w sypialni masz prawie ledwo ledwo. 
Napisz jeszcze co to za magiczne pudełko w twojej wentylacji co bierze 20W?100m3/h w całej chacie . 
Więc pisz dalej  chłopie niech wszyscy się uczą.
I bardzo proszę bez obraźliwych epitetów.

----------


## chemical

> Pobór może być i niższy u mnie na onyxie 400 przy małych oporach potrafi na 25% brać raptem 12W. I uwaga zimą głównie jadę na 25% latem 30-40% jak impreza to więcej ale generalnie 99% czasu to praca na 25-35% wydajności.


a masz GWC ? nie masz problemów w zimie z wymiennikiem ? 
w mojej centrali frapol zablokował wprost zejście z wydajnością poniżej 40% z uwagi na problemy z kondensatem na wymienniku
da się to ominąć i pracuję na 34%, zużycie ~22W

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> a masz GWC ? nie masz problemów w zimie z wymiennikiem ? 
> w mojej centrali frapol zablokował wprost zejście z wydajnością poniżej 40% z uwagi na problemy z kondensatem na wymienniku
> da się to ominąć i pracuję na 34%, zużycie ~22W


Pisałem już gdzieś o moim patencie  :smile:  Ja mam podrasowanego onyxa (przerabiałem nieco) 1. mam 10 mb rury oraz docieplone komory. i króćce.

----------


## Liwko

> Arturo72 
> może teraz tak na poważnie, włącz swoja wentylację  
> Aż popatrzyłem na posta z twojego linka i nie widzę innej możliwości jak to że mieszkasz w smrodzie 
> 
> Popatrz sam masz łazienkę 5,6m2 razem z WC przy standardowej wysokości 2,7m (tak zakładam) daje to kubaturę 15,12m3.
> W  łazience itp powinieneś mieć 5-7 wymian nie mniej jak 50m3/h na jeden kibel. Ty masz razem natrysk i kibel czyli minimum ok. 70m3/h a w żaden sposób nie mniej niż 50m3. W linku napisałeś że masz w łazience  61m3/h ale przy wydajności na maxa. Zdusiłeś swoją wentylację do ok. 1/3 czyli w łazience masz ok. 20m3/h  to jest chłopie ok. 3 razy za mało !!!      W pokoju nr 1  masz 18m3/h przy pracy na maxa. Jedna osoba potrzebuje minimum 25-30m3/h ty masz 6m3/h czyli 4 razy za mało !!!   bo zdusiłeś wentylację do 1/3. Dla tego bez żartów włącz swoją wentylację, bo siedzisz w smrodzie      Tak naprawde to tylko w sypialni masz prawie ledwo ledwo. 
> Napisz jeszcze co to za magiczne pudełko w twojej wentylacji co bierze 20W?100m3/h w całej chacie . 
> Więc pisz dalej  chłopie niech wszyscy się uczą.
> I bardzo proszę bez obraźliwych epitetów.



Kibel potrzebuje powietrza czy człowiek?

A teraz napisz nam tu ładnie jakie ty masz wielkości wymiany. Potrafisz?

----------


## imrahil

> To może włącz naprawdę swoją wentylację jak się należy. 
> To co napisałeś to zdusiłeś wentylatory do minimum   23 waty to może na  toaletę + jakiś przedpokój wystarcza jak są niewielkie  opory w instalacji do tego inne  opory na  reku, filtrach itd. Czy kiedyś sprwdzałeś ile masz tak naprawdę  wymian w toaletach, łazienkach, pralni, kuchni itd ? 
> Sprawdź też czy producent  silników dopuścił je do pracy z taką niewielka wydajnością. Jeśli nie może się to źle skończyć i nie będzie gwarancji. Rozumiem że masz  regulację na falowniku ?


 :bash: 

wentylacja ma wystarczającą wydajność dla domu zamieszkanego przez trzy osoby. wilgotność powietrza zimą dosyć niska, ale przy prawidłowo wentylowanym domu i silnych mrozach nie da się tego uniknąć. zapachy z kuchni czy toalety są szybko usuwane, nigdzie nic się nie wykrapla i generalnie goście zauważają, że jakość powietrza jest świetna (zresztą, jak pisałem wcześniej, są już osoby które po wizycie u nas zdecydowały się na instalację WM). nie ciągnie z żadnych nawiewników ani innych kratek, nie ma cofek. ale prawdziwą różnicę w stosunku do WG można poczuć latem - WM działa całe lato niezależnie od warunków atmosferycznych. dodatkowo w dzień nawiewa schłodzone przez wymiennik powietrze, nocą wymiennik się bajpasuje i płynie chłodne powietrze. polecam

----------


## imrahil

> Kibel potrzebuje powietrza czy człowiek?
> 
> A teraz napisz nam tu ładnie jakie ty masz wielkości wymiany. Potrafisz?


latem często nie ma żadnej, albo ma cofkę z zasyfionych przewodów - tacy najwięcej się mądrzą

----------


## Liwko

Zobacz doradco od siedmiu boleści co zatrzymują nasze filtry a co trafia do ciebie do domu.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...e+swoje+filtry

No i czekam nadal na zdjęcia kanałów wentylacyjnych.

----------


## imrahil

zamiast tracić tutaj czas na namawianie na WG, pomóżcie rozwiązać problem:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ca-wentylacja

----------


## MD.

U mnie reku cały czas ustawione na 100 m3 przy trzech osobach. I jest super pod względem komfortu. Zawsze wydawało mi się, że intensywność wentylacji uzależnia się od ilości osób. Nie wiedziałem, że dom trzeba mocno wentylować nawet gdy nikt w nim nie przebywa no bo kibel, bo kubatura itp.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72 
> może teraz tak na poważnie, włącz swoja wentylację  
> Aż popatrzyłem na posta z twojego linka i nie widzę innej możliwości jak to że mieszkasz w smrodzie 
> 
> Popatrz sam masz łazienkę 5,6m2 razem z WC przy standardowej wysokości 2,7m (tak zakładam) daje to kubaturę 15,12m3.
> W  łazience itp powinieneś mieć 5-7 wymian nie mniej jak 50m3/h na jeden kibel. Ty masz razem natrysk i kibel czyli minimum ok. 70m3/h a w żaden sposób nie mniej niż 50m3. W linku napisałeś że masz w łazience  61m3/h ale przy wydajności na maxa. Zdusiłeś swoją wentylację do ok. 1/3 czyli w łazience masz ok. 20m3/h  to jest chłopie ok. 3 razy za mało !!!      W pokoju nr 1  masz 18m3/h przy pracy na maxa. Jedna osoba potrzebuje minimum 25-30m3/h ty masz 6m3/h czyli 4 razy za mało !!!   bo zdusiłeś wentylację do 1/3. Dla tego bez żartów włącz swoją wentylację, bo siedzisz w smrodzie      Tak naprawde to tylko w sypialni masz prawie ledwo ledwo. 
> Napisz jeszcze co to za magiczne pudełko w twojej wentylacji co bierze 20W?100m3/h w całej chacie . 
> Więc pisz dalej  chłopie niech wszyscy się uczą.
> I bardzo proszę bez obraźliwych epitetów.


mówiłem,że nie masz zielonego pojęcia o wentylacji:

*Najważniejsze postanowienia obu norm* *PN-83/B-03430 i PN-83/B-03430/Az3:2000*

*BUDYNKI MIESZKALNE
Strumień objętości powietrza wentylacyjnego w budynku mieszkalnym jest określony przez sumę strumieni powietrza usuwanego z pomieszczeń pomocniczych. Strumienie te powinny wynosić co najmniej :*

*w kuchni z oknem zewnętrznym, wyposażonej w kuchenkę gazową lub węglową - 70 m3/h**w kuchni z oknem zewnętrznym, wyposażonej w kuchenkę elektryczną - 30 m3/h w mieszkaniu do 3 osób, - 50 m3/h w mieszkaniu dla więcej niż 3 osób**w kuchni bez okna zewnętrznego wyposażonej w kuchnię elektryczną - 50 m3/h**w łazience ( z WC lub bez) - 50 m3/h**w wydzielonym WC - 30 m3/h**w pomocniczym pomieszczeniu bezokiennym - 15 m3/h**w kuchni bez okna zewnętrznego, wyposażonej w kuchnię gazową, obowiązkowo z mechaniczną wentylacją wywiewną - 70 m3/h**dla pokoju mieszkalnego oddzielonego od pomieszczeń kuchni, łazienki i WC więcej niż dwojgiem drzwi lub pokoju znajdującego się na wyższym poziomie w wielopoziomowym domu jednorodzinnym lub w wielopoziomowym mieszkaniu domu wielorodzinnego - 30 m3/h*

----------


## inwestor

MD.
Nie trzeba mocno wentylować wystarczy normalnie tak jak zalecają normy w tym zakresie.

Natomiast nie polecałbym brania przykładu z kolegów co prawie wyłączają instalację to znaczy dławią sześciokrotnie jak np. kol. Arturo72 w swoim pokoju nr 1.
Sorry za dosadny styl ale jak za przeproszeniem kol. Arturo72 puści bąka w swoim pokoju co ma 6m3/h to będzie go wąchał  do niedzieli  :smile: 
Szczególnie w WC dławienia nie polecam. gdyż czasem składa się tak że za potrzebą chce się skorzystać jeden po drugim. Jak kolega Arturo72 wytyczył swoją normę w kiblu 20m3/h to albo czekach 2 godziny albo na obowiązkowym wyposażeniu WC jest maska p-gaz. Jak kolega Arturo72 weźmie prysznic to przy takim  "huraganie 20m3/h"  ma zaparowane lustra i ściany pewnie przez godzinę albo dłużej, już nawet nie pytam ile czasu wysychają m ręczniki. To jest też częściowa odpowiedź na twoje pytanie po co wentylować jak nie ma nikogo, ano po to bo są mokre ręczniki , bo są śmieci w kuble , bo są brudne nieuprane rzeczy itd itd.

----------


## imrahil

> MD.
> Nie trzeba mocno wentylować wystarczy normalnie tak jak zalecają normy w tym zakresie.


rozumiem, że ty wentylujesz wg normy... w takim razie wilgotność jaką masz? zsumowanie tych wszystkich przepływów dla kuchni i łazienek wg normy daje przepływ rzędu 200-250 m3/h. to oznacza, że masz w domu wilgotność rzędu 25% albo mniej. wcześniej twierdziłeś, że taka niska wilgotność to przy WM występuje, więc teraz plączesz się w swoich złotych myślach...

masz tak, czy może wydaje ci się tylko że tak wentylujesz? przypuszczam, że nigdy takiego przeciągu w zimie nie miałeś... pewnie siedzisz przy zamkniętych oknach i się kisisz.

chyba że masz wszystkie porozszczelniane 24h/dobę. ale wtedy miałbyś bardzo niską wilgotność zimą.

----------


## inwestor

> latem często nie ma żadnej, albo ma cofkę z zasyfionych przewodów - tacy najwięcej się mądrzą



Ojejku coś ci się cofa ?  :sad:   pewnie nie słyszałeś o zaworach zwrotnych bidulko  :sad:

----------


## Arturo72

> MD.
> Nie trzeba mocno wentylować wystarczy normalnie tak jak zalecają normy w tym zakresie.
> 
> Natomiast nie polecałbym brania przykładu z kolegów co prawie wyłączają instalację to znaczy dławią sześciokrotnie jak np. kol. Arturo72 w swoim pokoju nr 1.
> Sorry za dosadny styl ale jak za przeproszeniem kol. Arturo72 puści bąka w swoim pokoju co ma 6m3/h to będzie go wąchał  do niedzieli 
> Szczególnie w WC dławienia nie polecam. gdyż czasem składa się tak że za potrzebą chce się skorzystać jeden po drugim. Jak kolega Arturo72 wytyczył swoją normę w kiblu 20m3/h to albo czekach 2 godziny albo na obowiązkowym wyposażeniu WC jest maska p-gaz. Jak kolega Arturo72 weźmie prysznic to przy takim  "huraganie 20m3/h"  ma zaparowane lustra i ściany pewnie przez godzinę albo dłużej, już nawet nie pytam ile czasu wysychają m ręczniki. To jest też częściowa odpowiedź na twoje pytanie po co wentylować jak nie ma nikogo, ano po to bo są mokre ręczniki , bo są śmieci w kuble , bo są brudne nieuprane rzeczy itd itd.


Mówiłem,że nie masz zielonego pojęcia jak działa komfortowa wentylacja,co to jest komfortowa wentylacja,jak powinna działać komfortowa wentylacja i jakie wydajności powinna mieć komfortowa wentylacja wogole wentylacja bo z taką wentylacją nie miałeś nigdy w życiu do czynienia i stąd opowiadasz bzdury i idiotyzmy jak człowiek z jaskini czyli ciemnogród lub delikatniej jak człowiek z WG który musi się wspomagać wentylatorem w łazience bo WG nie działa.

Taki ciemnogród będę prostowal zawsze.

----------


## inwestor

> Mówiłem,że nie masz zielonego pojęcia jak działa komfortowa wentylacja,co to jest komfortowa wentylacja,jak powinna działać komfortowa wentylacja i jakie wydajności powinna mieć komfortowa wentylacja wogole wentylacja bo z taką wentylacją nie miałeś nigdy w życiu do czynienia i stąd opowiadasz bzdury i idiotyzmy jak człowiek z jaskini czyli ciemnogród lub delikatniej jak człowiek z WG który musi się wspomagać wentylatorem w łazience bo WG nie działa.
> 
> Taki ciemnogród będę prostowal zawsze.


Kolego Arturo72

To o wydajnościach twojej wentylacji mowa. Więc to chyba ty nie masz pojecia jakie powinny być wydajności.
Zamiast bić się w pierś i choćby ze wzgledu na swoich domowników włączyć im wentylacje żeby nie siedzieli w smrodzie to tylko bijesz pianę.

Już chyba przeginasz totalnie pałę.
Wystarczy już tego tłumaczenia wyjaśniania sorry ale dalej nic nie łapiesz i na dodatek dezinformujesz.  :sad:  

Bez odbioru

----------


## Liwko

> Ojejku coś ci się cofa ?   pewnie nie słyszałeś o zaworach zwrotnych bidulko


Czyli w tym momencie nie masz ŻADNEJ wentylacji!

----------


## Arturo72

> Kolego Arturo72
> 
> To o wydajnościach twojej wentylacji mowa. Więc to chyba ty nie masz pojecia jakie powinny być wydajności.
> Zamiast bić się w pierś i choćby ze wzgledu na swoich domowników włączyć im wentylacje żeby nie siedzieli w smrodzie to tylko bijesz pianę.
> 
> Już chyba przeginasz totalnie pałę.
> Wystarczy już tego tłumaczenia wyjaśniania sorry ale dalej nic nie łapiesz i na dodatek dezinformujesz.  
> 
> Bez odbioru


Moja wentylacja śmiga bez zarzutu i zgodnie z normami i jest cały czas włączona.
Nawiew na 3 osoby rzędu 90m3/h jest całkowicie zadawalajacy i zgodny z wytycznymi dot.wentylacji a ja smigam na 150m3/h.
A Ty pisząc poniższe brednie faktycznie nie masz pojęcia o czym dyskutujesz i wentylatora z reku a i samego reku nie widziales:



> To co napisałeś to zdusiłeś wentylatory do minimum   23 waty to może na  toaletę + jakiś przedpokój wystarcza jak są niewielkie  opory w instalacji...
> Sprawdź też czy producent  silników dopuścił je do pracy z taką niewielka wydajnością. Jeśli nie może się to źle skończyć i nie będzie gwarancji. Rozumiem że masz  regulację na falowniku ?


Takich właśnie ignorantów trzeba prostować.

----------


## imrahil

> Ojejku coś ci się cofa ?   pewnie nie słyszałeś o zaworach zwrotnych bidulko


może opisz jaką masz wilgotność w domu zimą, bo widzę że merytorycznych argumentów brakuje. wtedy stwierdzimy jaka jest wydajność twojej wentylacji. masz cały czas uchylone okna w domu? 24 h/dobę, nawet kiedy nie ma cię w domu?

----------


## imrahil

> To może włącz naprawdę swoją wentylację jak się należy. 
> To co napisałeś to zdusiłeś wentylatory do minimum   23 waty to może na  toaletę + jakiś przedpokój wystarcza jak są niewielkie  opory w instalacji do tego inne  opory na  reku, filtrach itd. Czy kiedyś sprwdzałeś ile masz tak naprawdę  wymian w toaletach, łazienkach, pralni, kuchni itd ? 
> Sprawdź też czy producent  silników dopuścił je do pracy z taką niewielka wydajnością. Jeśli nie może się to źle skończyć i nie będzie gwarancji. Rozumiem że masz  regulację na falowniku ?


nie mam regulacji na falowniku, wentylatory są stałoprądowe, fabrycznie zainstalowane w rekuperatorze i to jest normalna moc pobierana przez współczesną centralę wentylacyjną przeznaczoną do zastosowań domowych. twój post o falowniku kolejny raz potwierdza, że nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz.

----------


## Arturo72

> Widzę, że to wątek marketingowy a nie wymiana doświadczeń i rady tych co już zbudowali.
> 
> Skoro ja nie zarabiam na WM widzę że jednak komuś psuję reklamę i marketing,  skoro nawet   przybywają posiłki  nowych "niezależnych" kolegów to.
> 
> Pozdrawiam i AMEN


Proszę,kolejny "sprzedawca",który twierdzi,że WG to badziew mając obecnie porównanie do WM:



> z ekonomicznego punktu wiedzenia opłaca się montować reku instalatorom tu zgoda, ale nie koniecznie inwestorom.
> z punktu widzenia komfortu i zdrowia to opłaca się montować  *ja sobie nie wyobrażam powrotu do WG* !


A siła marketingu jest taka,że polecam samodzielnie montować sobie WM bo to proste jak klocki lego.
Również samodzielnie montowalem i calosc wyniosła 5,5tys.zł gdzie sam reku 4tys.zł.
Oczywiście nie mam komina,nawiewnikow i kanałów WG i nie dziurawilem nowych szczelnych okien bo myślałem przed budową.

Datego ciemnogród trzeba prostować...

----------


## fotohobby

> Arturo72 
> może teraz tak na poważnie, włącz swoja wentylację  
> Aż popatrzyłem na posta z twojego linka i nie widzę innej możliwości jak to że mieszkasz w smrodzie 
> 
> Popatrz sam masz łazienkę 5,6m2 razem z WC przy standardowej wysokości 2,7m (tak zakładam) daje to kubaturę 15,12m3.
> W  łazience itp powinieneś mieć 5-7 wymian nie mniej jak 50m3/h na jeden kibel. Ty masz razem natrysk i kibel czyli minimum ok. 70m3/h a w żaden sposób nie mniej niż 50m3. W linku napisałeś że masz w łazience  61m3/h ale przy wydajności na maxa. Zdusiłeś swoją wentylację do ok. 1/3 czyli w łazience masz ok. 20m3/h  to jest chłopie ok. 3 razy za mało !!!      W pokoju nr 1  masz 18m3/h przy pracy na maxa. Jedna osoba potrzebuje minimum 25-30m3/h ty masz 6m3/h czyli 4 razy za mało !!!   bo zdusiłeś wentylację do 1/3. Dla tego bez żartów włącz swoją wentylację, bo siedzisz w smrodzie      Tak naprawde to tylko w sypialni masz prawie ledwo ledwo. 
> Napisz jeszcze co to za magiczne pudełko w twojej wentylacji co bierze 20W?100m3/h w całej chacie . 
> Więc pisz dalej  chłopie niech wszyscy się uczą.
> I bardzo proszę bez obraźliwych epitetów.


A tera podaj  normy, mówiące, że łazienka potrzebuje  5/7 wymian ?
Znowu wykazujesz się totalną ignorancją w temacie wentylacji....

Kuchnia:  dla kuchni z oknem zewnętrznym, wyposażonej w kuchnię elektryczną
w mieszkaniu dla 3 osób - 30 m³/h, 

Łazienka: dla łazienki (z ustępem lub bez) - 50 m³/h, 

WC: dla oddzielnego ustępu - 30 m³/h, 

Jeśli mam do dyspozycji 100m3/h podzielone na te trzy pomieszczenia to jest jakiś dramat ? 
I działa ZAWSZE tak samo, niezależnie od temperatury, ciśnienia, wiatru za oknem.
A Ty, żeby zapewnić latem takie wartości wentylacji musisz mieć włączone wentylatory non stop.
Wentylatory, które pobierają więcej W, niż mój rekuperator  przy 100m3/h

----------


## inwestor

> rozumiem, że ty wentylujesz wg normy... w takim razie wilgotność jaką masz? zsumowanie tych wszystkich przepływów dla kuchni i łazienek wg normy daje przepływ rzędu 200-250 m3/h. to oznacza, że masz w domu wilgotność rzędu 25% albo mniej. wcześniej twierdziłeś, że taka niska wilgotność to przy WM występuje, więc teraz plączesz się w swoich złotych myślach...
> 
> masz tak, czy może wydaje ci się tylko że tak wentylujesz? przypuszczam, że nigdy takiego przeciągu w zimie nie miałeś... pewnie siedzisz przy zamkniętych oknach i się kisisz.
> 
> chyba że masz wszystkie porozszczelniane 24h/dobę. ale wtedy miałbyś bardzo niską wilgotność zimą.


No no dalej dalej,  zamieniam się w słuch, zaprezentuj swoje obliczenia wilgotności w moim domu 25%, nie mogę się doczekać oświeć mnie ignoranta  :sad: .

----------


## inwestor

> A tera podaj  normy, mówiące, że łazienka potrzebuje  5/7 wymian ?
> Znowu wykazujesz się totalną ignorancją w temacie wentylacji....
> 
> Kuchnia:  dla kuchni z oknem zewnętrznym, wyposażonej w kuchnię elektryczną
> w mieszkaniu dla 3 osób - 30 m³/h, 
> 
> Łazienka: dla łazienki (z ustępem lub bez) - 50 m³/h, 
> 
> WC: dla oddzielnego ustępu - 30 m³/h, 
> ...


 fotohobby
  z całym szacunkiem ale nie wcinaj się do cudzych polemik. 
Mowa jest o wentylacji Arturo72 niech on wyjaśni jak  mu się udało przy  wydajności 20m3/h  w łazience z kiblem spełnić minimalny wymóg 50m3/h. To on napisał że nie mam pojęcia o komforcie. Fakt nie mam pojęcia o komforcie w  kiblu 20m3/h jeśli minimum jest 50m3/h . Chyba raczej chodzi o dyskomfort. Może też wyjawi co ma na myśli pisząc o komforcie 6m3/h w swoim pokoju.
Może też wyjawi co to on ma za magiczne pudełko w swojej WM. to zakrawa na perpetum mobile.

----------


## imrahil

> No no dalej dalej,  zamieniam się w słuch, zaprezentuj swoje obliczenia wilgotności w moim domu 25%, nie mogę się doczekać oświeć mnie ignoranta .


przecież narzekałeś na 25% w firmie, gdzie jest WM. z tego wynika, że kłamiesz - albo w sprawie wilgotności w swoim domu, albo w sprawie dyskomfortu spowodowanego niską wilgotnością w firmie (podczas gdy tak samo masz przy WG w domu). odpowiedz na wszystkie pytania, sfrustrowany kłamczuszku  :smile:

----------


## inwestor

> przecież narzekałeś na 25% w firmie, gdzie jest WM. z tego wynika, że kłamiesz - albo w sprawie wilgotności w swoim domu, albo w sprawie dyskomfortu spowodowanego niską wilgotnością w firmie (podczas gdy tak samo masz przy WG w domu). odpowiedz na wszystkie pytania, sfrustrowany kłamczuszku


No no  "niedobry"  jak możesz tak do mnie  "sfrustrowany kłamczuszku " cóż za poufałość  :smile:   :smile:  
mogę być kłamczuszkiem a nawet misiaczkiem  :smile:   :smile:   tylko wyjaw  swój sekret jak to policzyłeś że u mnie w domu jest 25% wilgotności czy może to jednak ty zostaniesz tym kłamczuszkiem ?    :smile:   :smile:   Dla podpowiedzi dodam że robota i dom to inne budynki.

----------


## Arturo72

> fotohobby
>   z całym szacunkiem ale nie wcinaj się do cudzych polemik. 
> Mowa jest o wentylacji Arturo72 niech on wyjaśni jak  mu się udało przy  wydajności 20m3/h  w łazience z kiblem spełnić minimalny wymóg 50m3/h. To on napisał że nie mam pojęcia o komforcie. Fakt nie mam pojęcia o komforcie w  kiblu 20m3/h jeśli minimum jest 50m3/h . Chyba raczej chodzi o dyskomfort. Może też wyjawi co ma na myśli pisząc o komforcie 6m3/h w swoim pokoju.
> Może też wyjawi co to on ma za magiczne pudełko w swojej WM. to zakrawa na perpetum mobile.


Skąd wziąłeś te wydajności ?
Bezrozumnego czytania ciąg dalszy ? :



> Troszkę tu i ówdzie trzeba podregulować ale suma sumarum jak na pierwszy raz jest nieźle


Za trudnym dla ciemnogrodu jest zrozumienie "regulacja" ?
Gdzieś przydlawic żeby gdzie indziej było więcej ?
We wiatrołapie na wywiewie nie było potrzebne aż 48m3/h bo tam starczy 20m3/h i logicznym dla myślącego byłoby to żeby zmniejszyć tam a zwiększyć wywiew np.w łazience ale dla ciemnogrodu widać trudne do wyobrażenia i zrozumienia.
Podobnie z nawiewem w sypialni,90m3/h na 2 osoby było za dużo i też zostało zdlawione na korzyść pokoju młodego,w salonie tak samo.

----------


## fotohobby

> Może też wyjawi co to on ma za magiczne pudełko w swojej WM. to zakrawa na perpetum mobile.


To zakrawa na totalny brak wiedzy.

Sprawdź sobie pobór prądu rekuperatura Vent-Axia Kinetic przy 100m3/h. Kroćce pionowe.
http://instalszop.pl/images/_popup_m...ent12Kopia.jpg

Co do wydajności jego instalacji - to fakt, wydajość w jednym w pokoi jed zbyt niska. Osobiście uważam, że to z uwagi na niepotrzebny nawiew w wiatrołapie i holu. One zabierają trochę nawiewnego powietrza.
Można te nawiewy lekko przydławić, wyregulować, o czym zresztą Arturo pisał, ale sądzę, że nawet z tymi nawiewami likwidacja wilgoci i zapachów jest skuteczniejsza, niż przy WG.

Tym bardziej latem. Jaką masz wydajność wentylacji, kiedy na zewnątrz jest 30C ?

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

Ale burza...takiego napływu postów nie widziałem już dawno. Zostawiam już to jednak bez komentarza bo kolega inwestor i tak się nie przekona

----------


## Liwko

Ja pier...  :bash:

----------


## inwestor

> Skąd wziąłeś te wydajności ?
> Bezrozumnego czytania ciąg dalszy ? :
> 
> Za trudnym dla ciemnogrodu jest zrozumienie "regulacja" ?
> Gdzieś przydlawic żeby gdzie indziej było więcej ?


O jejku jejku Aturo72 po co te nerwy.
Przecież ja ciemny tylko się uczę. Wydajności wziąłem z twojego domu z twojego  światłego posta sam na niego nakierowałeś.
Więc teraz tu i ówdzie będziemy regulować czyli niby jak w pokoju będzie dobrze a w sypialni zaduch? A może w kuchni obetniemy ?

Arturo72 dla mnie to możesz sobie siedzieć  w smrodzie twoja wola ja szanuję twój wybór i upodobania, tylko dalej nie wypisuj już bzdur i przestań się tłumaczyć lubisz "zapachy" to żaden wstyd.

----------


## Arturo72

> O jejku jejku Aturo72 po co te nerwy.
> Przecież ja ciemny tylko się uczę. Wydajności wziąłem z twojego domu z twojego  światłego posta sam na niego nakierowałeś.
> Więc teraz tu i ówdzie będziemy regulować czyli niby jak w pokoju będzie dobrze a w sypialni zaduch? A może w kuchni obetniemy ?
> 
> Arturo72 dla mnie to możesz sobie siedzieć  w smrodzie twoja wola ja szanuję twój wybór i upodobania, tylko dalej nie wypisuj już bzdur i przestań się tłumaczyć lubisz "zapachy" to żaden wstyd.


Jesteś totalnym bezrozumnym ignorantem.
W smrodzie to Ty siedzisz zamykając kratki nawiewne WG jak każdy użytkownik WG bo pizga.
Żaden użytkownik z WM nie chce zostać takim smierdzielem jak Ty i nie chce powrotu do WG.
Dziwne ? Czemu tak ?

----------


## fotohobby

> Przecież ja ciemny tylko się uczę. .


Na razie nauczyłeś się że:

- filtry do WM sa tanie
- WM zużywa niewielkie ilości energii elektrycznej
- wydajność WM można regulować aby osiągnąć najwyższy stopień komfortu

- WG latem nie działa bez wspomagania.

----------


## inwestor

> Skąd wziąłeś te wydajności ?
> Bezrozumnego czytania ciąg dalszy ? :
> 
> Za trudnym dla ciemnogrodu jest zrozumienie "regulacja" ?
> Gdzieś przydlawic żeby gdzie indziej było więcej ?
> We wiatrołapie na wywiewie nie było potrzebne aż 48m3/h bo tam starczy 20m3/h i logicznym dla myślącego byłoby to żeby zmniejszyć tam a zwiększyć wywiew np.w łazience ale dla ciemnogrodu widać trudne do wyobrażenia i zrozumienia.
> Podobnie z nawiewem w sypialni,90m3/h na 2 osoby było za dużo i też zostało zdlawione na korzyść pokoju młodego,w salonie tak samo.


Arturo72 daj spokój nigdy nie miałeś 90m3/h  w sypialni zapomniałeś już przecież zdusiłeś wydajność do 30%  więc na maksa miałeś w sypialni poniżej 30m3/h 
Sorry takiego  kitu jak wciskasz to nawet ciemnogród nie łyknie  :sad:  Już nawet w ciemnogrodzie już uczą dodawania i odejmowania.

----------


## Liwko

Zadaliśmy tobie kilka pytań, gdzie są odpowiedzi?

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72 daj spokój nigdy nie miałeś 90m3/h  w sypialni zapomniałeś już przecież zdusiłeś wydajność do 30%  więc na maksa miałeś w sypialni poniżej 30m3/h 
> Sorry takiego  kitu jak wciskasz to nawet ciemnogród nie łyknie  Już nawet w ciemnogrodzie już uczą dodawania i odejmowania.


Miałem podczas pierwszego mierzenia wydajności wentylacji po pierwszym uruchomieniu.
Oczywiście zmniejszylem tam nawiew bo za mocny był,nawet na 50% wydajności reku,ponieważ stale tam się nie przebywa.
Jarzysz ciemnogrodzie ?

A poniżej ciemnogrodzie masz sterownik,te słupki oznaczają prędkość wentyli czyli w tamtej chwili 6 bieg z 7 możliwych.
W dowolnej chwili mogę to zwiększyć lub zmniejszyć:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5623448
Różnica w zużyciu prądu jest minimalna i groszowa.

----------


## Liwko

> Pisałem już że jak ktoś chce z głową zrobić WM to powinien tak wykonać kanały aby mógł je później wymieniać.


Ty swoje od WG już wymieniłeś?

----------


## inwestor

> Zadaliśmy tobie kilka pytań, gdzie są odpowiedzi?


Przecież czekam na obiecane obliczenia od imrahil tam na pewno będzie wszystko o wilgotności wydajności itd. dajcie chłopakowi trochę czasu na przepisanie.

----------


## Liwko

> Miałem podczas pierwszego mierzenia wydajności wentylacji po pierwszym uruchomieniu.
> Oczywiście zmniejszylem tam nawiew bo za mocny był,nawet na 50% wydajności reku,ponieważ stale tam się nie przebywa.
> Jarzysz ciemnogrodzie ?


On kompletnie nie jarzy, że taka regulacja WM to pikuś, w przeciwieństwie do grawitacyjnej. 

No i cały czas czekam na zdjęcia jego kanałów WG.

----------


## Liwko

> Przecież czekam na obiecane obliczenia od imrahil tam na pewno będzie wszystko o wilgotności wydajności itd. dajcie chłopakowi trochę czasu na przepisanie.


Jakie obliczenia? Przecież napisał jaką wydajnością wentyluje. Teraz ty napisz! POTRAFISZ??? Czekamy.

----------


## inwestor

> Ty swoje od WG już wymieniłeś?


Liwko sorry ale czy ty dzisiaj dużo piłeś ?

Poducz się jak działa WG z czego jest zbudowana a potem przeczytaj swoje pytanie i sam zrozumiesz że nie wymaga odpowiedzi.

----------


## fotohobby

Dobra, dajcie mu już spokój....

Myślał, że za pracę WM, na prąd i filtry zapłaci krocie i nie będzie przynosiła mu żadnych oszczędności.
Myślał, że będzie miał w domu 25% wilgotności.
Że będzie hałasowała
Że narazi się na katar sienny...

Trudno tak nagle przejść do porządku dziennego nad tym, że tak bardzo się mylił....

----------


## inwestor

> Jakie obliczenia? Przecież napisał jaką wydajnością wentyluje. Teraz ty napisz! POTRAFISZ??? Czekamy.


Chłopie no weź i poczytaj, wyliczył wilgotność w moim domu teraz tylko chłopina przepisze i będziesz wszystko wiedział.
No daj mu jeszcze troszke czasu

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko sorry ale czy ty dzisiaj dużo piłeś ?
> 
> Poducz się jak działa WG z czego jest zbudowana a potem przeczytaj swoje pytanie i sam zrozumiesz że nie wymaga odpowiedzi.


Ja nie, ale ty na pewno.
Mieszkałem kiedyś w bloku z WG, w której często występowały cofki (tak bywa z WG). Przy remoncie zajrzałem do środka kanału i się przeraziłem widokiem.
Na twoim miejscu bym się zastanowił nad szybką wymianą tych kanałów, bo po 14-tu latach na bank masz tam gruby syf.

I nie mów mi, że masz klapki zwrotne, bo mnie śmiech ogarnia doradco od siedmiu boleści. Który kominiarz by ci to odebrał???

----------


## Liwko

> Chłopie no weź i poczytaj, wyliczył wilgotność w moim domu teraz tylko chłopina przepisze i będziesz wszystko wiedział.
> No daj mu jeszcze troszke czasu


Przecież to ty pisałeś że z WM jest 25% a WG nie spada poniżej 35%!!!  :bash:

----------


## Liwko

> Dobra, dajcie mu już spokój....
> 
> Myślał, że za pracę WM, na prąd i filtry zapłaci krocie i nie będzie przynosiła mu żadnych oszczędności.
> Myślał, że będzie miał w domu 25% wilgotności.
> Że będzie hałasowała
> Że narazi się na katar sienny...
> 
> Trudno tak nagle przejść do porządku dziennego nad tym, że tak bardzo się mylił....



Co jakiś czas trafia tu na forum kompletny ignorant i głosi swoje złote myśli, nie zdając sobie sprawy, że czas poszedł naprzód. Nie przyjmuje żadnych rzeczowych argumentów od praktyków, tylko głosi  swoje DOMYSŁY. Pół biedy jak to jakiś żółtodziób, ale żeby NAJLEPSZY  DORADCA NA TYM FORUM???  :mad: 

Myślisz że warto go ignorować?

----------


## inwestor

> ...
> zsumowanie tych wszystkich przepływów dla kuchni i łazienek wg normy daje przepływ rzędu 200-250 m3/h. to oznacza, że masz w domu wilgotność rzędu 25% albo mniej. ...


Liwko no przecież kol. imrahil tak bezdurno by tego nie napisał musiał to wyliczyć . Naprawdę daj mu trochę czasu tylko przepisze i twoja ciekawość się zaspokoi.

----------


## fotohobby

> Liwko no przecież kol. imrahil tak bezdurno by tego nie napisał musiał to wyliczyć . Naprawdę daj mu trochę czasu tylko przepisze i twoja ciekawość się zaspokoi.


Nie masz w mrozy 25% ? no to ile 30% ?
32?

Bo jeśli mnie , przy wydajności 100m3/h w mrozy (-14C) wilgotność spada do 37%, a TY masz więcej, to znaczy, że WENTYLUJESZ MNIEJ
Jeśli masz  porównywalną wartość, to znaczy, że strumień wentylacji masz na podobnym poziomie...
Wentylując 200-250m3/h (jak twierdzisz "normalnie" ) szybko zbiłbyś sobie wilgotność poniżej 30%....

----------


## imrahil

> Chłopie no weź i poczytaj, wyliczył wilgotność w moim domu teraz tylko chłopina przepisze i będziesz wszystko wiedział.
> No daj mu jeszcze troszke czasu


nie ma co liczyć. skoro u mnie spada przy mrozach nieco poniżej 40% i wg ciebie nie wentyluję, to oznacza, że u ciebie przy znacznie bardziej intensywnej wentylacji schodzi poniżej 30%. jeśli tak nie jest, to opisz dokładnie jak to robisz, że wentylujesz mocniej niż użytkownicy WM, a wilgotność masz większą.

wcześniej narzekałeś na wilgotność 25% w firmie. okazuje się, że przy WG masz dokładnie tak samo (albo gdzieś *kłamiesz*), tylko dodatkowo wieje chłodem, masz pewnie doświadczenia z cofkami, latem musisz zrobić przeciąg, otwierać okna przy upałach, a jeśli latem akurat nie wieje to i tak w domu masz zaduch i smrodek...

coś wcześniej wspominałeś o falowniku w rekuperatorze. skąd ci to przyszło do głowy?

----------


## Arturo72

> Liwko no przecież kol. imrahil tak bezdurno by tego nie napisał musiał to wyliczyć . Naprawdę daj mu trochę czasu tylko przepisze i twoja ciekawość się zaspokoi.


Dokładnie tak jest i imrahil dobrze napisał wiedząc jaki ma dom z własnego doświadczenia i jakie wydajności wentylacji. W szczelnym domu taka wydajność wentylacji czyli 200-250m3/h wysusza powietrze w środku. 
Tak się dzieje właśnie w przypadku WG gdzie nie kontrolowany napływ powietrza wnika do środka.
W szczelnym domu żeby zapewnić komfort życia i przyjazną wilgotność wystarczy wydajność 100-150m3/h

----------


## inwestor

> Liwko no przecież kol. imrahil tak bezdurno by tego nie napisał musiał to wyliczyć . Naprawdę daj mu trochę czasu tylko przepisze i twoja ciekawość się zaspokoi.


Sam jestem ciekaw jak to wyliczył bez kubatury i czemu zsumował wszystkie wydajności.
No ale jak napisałeś jestem ignorantem

Teraz po tym co napisałeś to aż drżę ze strachu bo mnie jaśnie oświecony jedyny wszechwiedzący fachowiec Liwko zignoruje no i co ja biedny pocznę.

Pomimo że wentylacja u mnie dobrze działa i nie mem smrodu jak kol Arturo72 to siła twojego autorytetu zrobiła swoje zaczynam odkładać na WM.

P.S. NIE ZARABIAM NA WG

----------


## inwestor

Arturo72 
Przecież imrahil napisał o moim domu a nie o swoim no weź i przeczytaj. Nie odpowiadaj za kogoś daj mu czas niech przepisze te wyliczenia dla mojego domu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Sam jestem ciekaw jak to wyliczył bez kubatury i czemu zsumował wszystkie wydajności.
> No ale jak napisałeś jestem ignorantem
> 
> Pomimo że wentylacja u mnie dobrze działa


Raczej wentylacja nie działa i Ciebie dobrze skoro dziwisz się że ilość powietrza nawiewanego rowna się ilości powietrza wywiewanego.
Co ma kubatura do poprawnej wentylacji ?
4 osoby wytwarzają mniej wilgoci w kubaturze 400m3 niż w 700m3 ?



> Arturo72 
> Przecież imrahil napisał o moim domu a nie o swoim no weź i przeczytaj.


Dokładnie bo to bez różnicy jest jeśli chodzi o wentylację.
No chyba że faktycznie mieszkasz na hali przemysłowej a nie w domu....

----------


## imrahil

> Raczej wentylacja nie działa i Ciebie dobrze skoro dziwisz się że ilość powietrza nawiewanego rowna się ilości powietrza wywiewanego.
> Co ma kubatura do poprawnej wentylacji ?


po prostu nie wie co pisze. albo kłamie, tylko nie wiem w jakim celu. podobnie się z nim dyskutuje jak z boguslawem, ale on miał jakiś konkretny cel - był sprzedawcą kaloryferów.

----------


## imrahil

można podsumować opinie i wiedzę inwestora:
- pomimo wysokiego stopnia wentylacji domu, ma wysoką wilgotność w domu, tylko nie potrafi wyjaśnić jak to robi
- wentyluje dom przez całą dobę pomimo zamkniętych okien
- myli mu się instalacja wentylacji z instalacją wentylacyjno-klimatyzacyjną (tak to się realizuje w większych obiektach, a z tego z kolei może wynikać recyrkulacja zużytego brudnego powietrza)
- zna się na rekuperatorach, np. wie czy rekuperator może automatycznie się wyłączać albo uważa, że prędkość wentylatora stałoprądowego jest sterowana przez falownik
- na pytania z reguły nie odpowiada

----------


## inwestor

Do tej wiedzy co ją niby posiadam muszę jeszcze dorzucić garść innej wiedzy
 czego też się nauczyłem od szanownych kolegów o wentylacji mechanicznej w domach mieszkalnych:

- 20m3/h w łazience z WC to komfort i nic nie śmierdzi, 

- 6m3/h w pokoju to komfort i nic nie śmierdzi,

- wystarczą same filtry wstępne  EU4 w instalacji  WM dokładne są alergikom nie potrzebne i nic nigdy sie nie zasyfi w kanale nawiewnym,

- w kanałach nawiewnych nic sie nie syfi pomimo że zbiera sie syf wokół kratek nawiewnych,

-filtry HEPA są tanie jak barszcz i kupuje sie je na metry kwadratowe, bez uszczelek itp

- nie sprawdzamy nigdy czystości w kanałach pomimo braku filtrów dokładnych , bo po co, z dziada pradziada wiadomo że to kit,

- firmy które czyszczą kanały wentylacyjne to oszuści,

- czyści się i wymienia kanały nawiewne w WG, gdziekolwiek by one nie były ,

-w WG są cofki pomimo zaworów zwrotnych,

-kominiarz który odbierał moja wentylacje to jakiś oszołom bo nie powinien tego robić,

- reku schładza temperaturę pomieszczeń latem (precz z drugą zasadą termodynamiki),

- 20W wystarczy na 100m3/h w całym budynku oczywiście w tym jest niezbędna moc na  opory filtrów, reku kanałów kratek, czerpni i wyrzutni oraz sprawność układu zasilania i regulacji i oczywiście energia potrzebna dla sterownika zasilacza itp ,

- moc 20W  odczytuje się  z wykresu samej centrali bez instalacji kanałów , kratek, filtrów itp.

- całkowita 30% wydajność wywiewu  u kol Arturo72 w jego domu to 270m3/h * 30% co daje  100-150m3/h 

- bardzo słabo stoję z matmą patrz poprzedni punkt

- przy tej samej wydajności WM co WG, WM daje wyższą wilgotność,

-we wszystkich budynkach jednorodzinnych bez względu na kubaturę liczbę łazienek, liczbę osób jest ta sama wydajność wentylacji,

- jestem sprzedawcą WG  nie wiem tylko gdzie ? no ale może mi powiedzą to tylko szczegół,

- jestem bardziej upierdliwy niż jakiś gość od grzejników,

- z tego powodu że mam WG jestem ignorantem z ciemnogrodu, oszustem i kretynem,

- nie mam zgody na pisanie na forum bo to trzeba mieć w domu WM że by pisać, a cholera samowolnie piszę

- przywłaszczyłem sobie napis najlepszy doradca na forum i powinienem sie go wstydzić,

- nie mam doświadczenia 14 lat bezczelnie kłamię bo zacząłem projektować 17 lat temu a budowę ponad 16 lat temu,

Mam nadzieje że za taką gruntowną wiedzę jakiś dyplom dostanę.

Dobranoc chyba nie zasnę bo tyle się dzisiaj nauczyłem że zanim mój mózg kretyna to wchłonie to miną całe wieki.

----------


## fotohobby

> - 20m3/h w łazience z WC to komfort i nic nie śmierdzi,


tu odpowiem pytaniem na pytanie - a ile m3/h w łązience masz Ty, w miesiące letnie ?
Ja mam ZAWSZE około 45m3/h. Jakbym chciał mieć np 55, to podkręcę nieco obroty wentylatorów.
Przy czym - moje 45m3/h działa lepiej niż WG w JAKIMKOLWIEK domu/mieszkaniu, w jakim żyłem.





> - wystarczą same filtry wstępne  EU4 w instalacji  WM dokładne są alergikom nie potrzebne i nic nigdy sie nie zasyfi w kanale nawiewnym


Używam takich od trzech lat. Wymiennik czysty, kanały czyste.




> - w kanałach nawiewnych nic sie nie syfi pomimo że zbiera sie syf wokół kratek nawiewnych,


u nikogo z nas syf nie zbiera się wokół kratek nawiewnych. Miałeś pokazać zdjęcie z domowej instalacji, nie pokazałeś. Niestety - kłamiesz.




> -filtry HEPA są tanie jak barszcz i kupuje sie je na metry kwadratowe, bez uszczelek itp


1m2 filtr klasy F7 kosztuje 20zł. Starcza na 2,5 roku. 
"Uszczelki" to kolejny dowód na Twoje dyletanctwo. Wskaż, gdzie znajdują się uszczelki w firmowym filtrze dla Vent-Avia Kinetic (lub innego)




> - nie sprawdzamy nigdy czystości w kanałach pomimo braku filtrów dokładnych , bo po co, z dziada pradziada wiadomo że to kit,


Sprawdzamy. W innym wątku kole romano78 umył je nawet po 7 latach. Choć były czyste.





> - firmy które czyszczą kanały wentylacyjne to oszuści,


czyszczą głównie instalacje przemysłowe, o większych wydatkach i gorszej dbałości o nie użytkowników.




> - czyści się i wymienia kanały nawiewne w WG, gdziekolwiek by one nie były ,


nie wiesz, co to ironia ?
Zastanawiające jest, że chcesz filtrować powietrze w WM filtrami HEPA, a sam pozwakasz, aby do Twojego domu wpadało kompletnie nieprzefiltrowane powietrze - cały ten pył, sadza, drobnoustroje....





> -w WG są cofki pomimo zaworów zwrotnych,


Przy zastosowaniu kanałów zwrotnych cofki nii ma. Tylko wentylacji też wtedy nie ma.




> - reku schładza temperaturę pomieszczeń latem (precz z drugą zasadą termodynamiki),


Nie schładza, lecz nie dopuszcza do przegrzania. Jeśli powietrze wewnątrz domu ma 22C, a te na zewnątrz 30C, to rekuperator odbierając energię powietrzu cieplejszemu powoduje, że nawiew do pomieszczeń jest na poziomie 24C. Przy WG nawiewasz 30C (o ile nie na akurat cofki i nie zatrzymasz nawiewu zaworami  :smile:  )




> - 20W wystarczy na 100m3/h w całym budynku oczywiście w tym jest niezbędna moc na  opory filtrów, reku kanałów kratek, czerpni i wyrzutni oraz sprawność układu zasilania i regulacji i oczywiście energia potrzebna dla sterownika zasilacza itp ,


Taką wydajność maja nowoczesne silniki prądu stałego. Dobrze, że już o tym wiesz...



> - moc 20W  odczytuje się  z wykresu samej centrali bez instalacji kanałów , kratek, filtrów itp.


Akurat z watomierza, dyletancie....




> - przy tej samej wydajności WM co WG, WM daje wyższą wilgotność,


Nikt tutaj tego nie napisał. 
Tyle, że Ty nawet nie wiesz, jaką masz wydajność. 

Reszty nie ma co komentować, bo poniżej pewnego poziomu nie schodzę....

----------


## Liwko

> - z tego powodu że mam WG jestem... kretynem,


Raczej nie z tego powodu. Znam wielu z WG, którzy nimi nie są.

----------


## autorus

Kolega Inwestor na forum miał długa przerwę, nie był od 2010 roku. To jego pierwsze posty. 
Wolałbym aby podzielił się z nami swoimi opiniami i przemyśleniami na temat WG bo ja posiada niż snuł dywagacje na temat WM której nie ma.
 Byłoby to na pewno bardziej cenne. Na pewno jest wiele osób które mają WG i chcieliby posłuchać w jaki sposób zrobić aby to co mają działało jak najlepiej.

----------


## zyh

Chciałem powiedzieć, że u mnie z wentylacją mechaniczną zbiera się syf wokół nawiewów mimo regularnej wymiany filtrów i są to jeszcze te zalecane z uszczelkami.

----------


## mistalova

> Chciałem powiedzieć, że u mnie z wentylacją mechaniczną zbiera się syf wokół nawiewów mimo regularnej wymiany filtrów i są to jeszcze te zalecane z uszczelkami.


Chciałem powiedzieć, że u mnie z wentylacją mechaniczną nie zbiera się syf wokół nawiewów mimo regularnej wymiany filtrów i nie są to jeszcze te zalecane z uszczelkami 
 :smile:

----------


## inwestor

> Kolega Inwestor na forum miał długa przerwę, nie był od 2010 roku. To jego pierwsze posty. 
> Wolałbym aby podzielił się z nami swoimi opiniami i przemyśleniami na temat WG bo ja posiada niż snuł dywagacje na temat WM której nie ma.
>  Byłoby to na pewno bardziej cenne. Na pewno jest wiele osób które mają WG i chcieliby posłuchać w jaki sposób zrobić aby to co mają działało jak najlepiej.


Sam widzisz że się nie da. Panuje poprawność polityczna.  Wyzwiska, żądania dokumentów żądania fotografii może i bym nawet wkleił ale na taki dyktat się nie piszę     Dużooo sie zmieniło na forum.
Nie bardzo widzę sens . 
 :sad:

----------


## Liwko

> Chciałem powiedzieć, że u mnie z wentylacją mechaniczną zbiera się syf wokół nawiewów mimo regularnej wymiany filtrów i są to jeszcze te zalecane z uszczelkami.


Poproszę o zdjęcia.

----------


## fotohobby

> Sam widzisz że się nie da. Panuje poprawność polityczna.  Wyzwiska, żądania dokumentów żądania fotografii może i bym nawet wkleił ale na taki dyktat się nie piszę     Dużooo sie zmieniło na forum.
> Nie bardzo widzę sens .



Da się. Tylko trzeba pisać o tym, co się używa, z czym ma się doświadczenia, którymi można się podzielić.
Takie gadania, że WM oznacza 25% wilgotności w powietrzu, że nie ma mowy oszczędnosciach, bo po tygodniu siedzenia w zaduchu przy  WG zużyci energii się  nie zmieniło, negowanie cen akcesoriów, zużycia prądu jest po prostu żałosne....

----------


## inwestor

No i jak pisałem inwigilacja, dawaj mu dokumenty zdjęcia może jeszcze świadectwo szczepienia kota  :smile: 
Kurcze jakieś "służby specjalne" czy co

Ja miałem mu nawet  wkleić foto zasyfionego nawiewu, ale za  epitety absolutnie.

----------


## Liwko

> Ja miałem mu nawet  wkleić foto zasyfionego nawiewu...


Najpierw trzeba umieć.

----------


## fotohobby

> Najpierw trzeba umieć.


Ale zrozum go. Zdjęcia zasyfionego nawiewu instalacji domowej nie ma, bo niby skąd ma mieć ?
Od znajomego ?

Może jedynie wkleić zdjęcia z pracy i mogę uwierzyć, że w biurowcach, gmachach użyteczności publicznej, tak, gdzie nie dba się o instalację taka sytuacja może wystąpić.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Chciałem powiedzieć, że u mnie z wentylacją mechaniczną nie zbiera się syf wokół nawiewów mimo regularnej wymiany filtrów i nie są to jeszcze te zalecane z uszczelkami


U mnie i u innych również nie. Jakieś ciekawe przypadki...

----------


## szkutnik

"zasyfiony"nawiew to się robi jak się wyłącza rekuperator i kanałami zaczyna grawitacyjnie zaciągać powietrze z domu. U mnie tak przy jednym anemostacie widać ślady kurzu. Jest on na parterze, kanał ma 3m różnicy wysokości i robi się tam największy ciąg.A że całe lato okna pootwierane  i  z zewnątrz sporo kurzu naleciało  to teraz mam ślad na suficie. Co ciekawe tak z 0,5 m w głąb, kanał jest czysty

----------


## Liwko

> Chciałem powiedzieć, że u mnie z wentylacją mechaniczną zbiera się syf wokół nawiewów mimo regularnej wymiany filtrów i są to jeszcze te zalecane z uszczelkami.


Wyłączasz reku czy chodzi 24h?

----------


## inwestor

Na wstępie chciałem przeprosić  , wczoraj było już późno i nie wpisałem  aksjomatów  na których opiera się Wentylacja Mechaniczna (ale tylko w domu) Klubu Wyznawców WM dał mi możność dostąpienia tej wiedzy tajemnej:


- WM w domu jest zawsze lepsza od innej, nawet jak inna dobrze działa to zawsze WM jest lepsz, bo jest lepsza,

- 20m3/h z WM domowej jest lepsze od 50m3/h z innej wentylacji  (współczynnik ten jest zmienny i mocno się waha np.  jak masz WM domowe to wystarczy ci 30% wydajności i jest lepiej niż gdybyś miał 100% z innej na roboczo dałem nazwę wsp. lepszości WM,

- filtr zgrubny  klasy EU4 w domu filtruje dużo lepiej  niż  dokładny EU7 w pracy i dla tego syf w domowych kanałach się nie gromadzi,

- WM w pracy to instalacja przemysłowa (zawsze sądziłem że bytowa) ,

- WM bytowa w pracy pracuje na innym powietrzu jej wentylatory napędzane są silnikami indukcyjnymi więc kanały się w niej syfią,

- WM domowa ma wentylatory z silnikami prądu stałego więc kanały się w niej nie syfią bo ma gorsze filtry EU4,

-podłączenie magicznego pudełka (reku) do instalacji WM ale tylko domowej, powoduje że znikają opory na kanałach, filtrach, kratkach, czerpniach itd. itd.

-układy sterowania i zasilania WM ale tylko domowej nie pobierają żadnej energii,

- ponieważ nie ma oporów w WM domowej oraz nie pobiera prądu sterowanie i automatyka, to moc WM odczytujemy ze wskazanego wykresu przy pomocy watomierza,

więcej aksjomatów WM domowej nie pamiętam  :sad: 

Przepraszam tez że napisałem niegodnie że wszedłbym w WM w domu ale przy pewnych priorytetach, no ale sorry wtedy nie znałem jeszcze aksjomatów.

Na temat wieloletnich doświadczeń z WG nie piszę bo mi wstyd że ją mam  :sad:   boję się już nawet pomyśleć jak mogłem coś takiego jak WG zrobić
 mea culpa ,mea maxima culpa

----------


## inwestor

> Najpierw trzeba umieć.


Spoko umiem umiem.

Zastanowię sę jeszcze czy warto

----------


## imrahil

moja wentylacja jest wykonana wg projektu, w trakcie instalacji miałem zmierzone przepływy na wszystkich anemostatach, więc wiem dokładnie co mam. mam też zmierzony pobór prądu całej instalacji - jak wspominałem - 23 W. ty, jak udowadniasz swoimi postami o WM nie wiesz nic, nie wiesz też nic na temat swojej WG. masz nawet klapy zwrotne - z jakiegoś widocznie powodu. a skoro jest powód, to oznacza że się zamykają. skoro się zamykają, to oznacza, że twoje wentylacja nie zawsze działa. 

nie wiem co chcesz udowodnić wypisując takie bzdury jak wyżej. robisz z siebie błazna.

----------


## fotohobby

> Na wstępie chciałem przeprosić  , wczoraj było już późno i nie wpisałem  aksjomatów  na których opiera się Wentylacja Mechaniczna (ale tylko w domu) Klubu Wyznawców WM dał mi możność dostąpienia tej wiedzy tajemnej:
> 
> 
> - WM w domu jest zawsze lepsza od innej, nawet jak inna dobrze działa to zawsze WM jest lepsz, bo jest lepsza,
> 
> - 20m3/h z WM domowej jest lepsze od 50m3/h z innej wentylacji  (współczynnik ten jest zmienny i mocno się waha np.  jak masz WM domowe to wystarczy ci 30% wydajności i jest lepiej niż gdybyś miał 100% z innej na roboczo dałem nazwę wsp. lepszości WM,
> 
> - filtr zgrubny  klasy EU4 w domu filtruje dużo lepiej  niż  dokładny EU7 w pracy i dla tego syf w domowych kanałach się nie gromadzi,
> 
> ...


To jakaś forma masochizmu, takie ciągłe robienie z siebie głupka.
Ktoś podaje ci CAŁKOWITY pobór centrali przy wydajności 35%, pobór zmierzony watomierzem, a Ty piszesz jakieś bzdury że "moc WM odczytujemy ze wskazanego wykresu przy pomocy watomierza"
Nikt nie twierdzi,że filtr G4 filtruje lepiej niż F7, ale Ty nawet nie wiesz, jaki filtr i jak często zmieniany masz w pracy.

Weź wróć do przerwanych kilkanaście lat temu dyskusji o nauczycielach, aborcji itp, bo w kwestiach technicznych się gubisz.

----------


## inwestor

> ....
> 
> nie wiem co chcesz udowodnić wypisując takie bzdury jak wyżej. robisz z siebie błazna.


Kolego o co Ci chodzi ? 
Przypomnę ci, że aksjomatów się nie dowodzi.

Wszystkiego tego nauczyłem się z wiedzy  Klubu Wyznawców WM. 
Powyżej to tylko podsumowanie. Owszem jest w tym nieco satyry, no ale cóż, jakie aksjomaty taka satyra.

Apelowałbym o nieco kultury. 


W tym wątku nie ma miejsca na wymianę poglądów jeśli tylko powstaje jakiś cień wątpliwości to  zupełnie jak w TV zaczyna się sprzeczka at personam.

----------


## imrahil

tu akurat nie ma wątpliwości (jak to nazwałeś),  że piszesz nieprawdę, więc trzeba to wszystko prostować.

----------


## inwestor

> To jakaś forma masochizmu, takie ciągłe robienie z siebie głupka.
> ...
> .


Proszę następny mentor z Klubu Wyznawców   popisuje się kulturą osobistą. Nie doczyta nie sprawdzi tylko od razu wyzwiska i prezentuje swoją kulturę osobistą. 

No i  oczywiście lepiej wie  jaki mam filtr w pracy i jak często jest zmieniany. 
Zaprezentowałem tylko podsumowanie.Wszystko jest napisane wcześniej, wystarczy tylko uważnie i ze zrozumieniem przeczytać.

----------


## fotohobby

Tylko, że nie poparłeś tego cytatami, bo jakoś nie przeczytałem nigdzie, żeby ktoś napisał:




> moc WM odczytujemy ze wskazanego wykresu przy pomocy watomierza,


Niestety czytanie ze zrozumieniem, to nie jest twoja silna strona, stąd wypisujesz taki androny, jak powyżej.
Błaznowanie to jedyne, na co Cię jeszcze w tym wątku stać...

----------


## inwestor

> tu akurat nie ma wątpliwości (jak to nazwałeś),  że piszesz nieprawdę, więc trzeba to wszystko prostować.


A kim że ty jesteś że chcesz prostować  to co inni się nauczyli, co myślą może też to jakie mają priorytety oczekiwania ?


P.S.
Jak uważnie przeczytasz ale tak naprawdę  ze zrozumieniem wypowiedzi członków Klubu Wyznawców WM to nie ma innej możliwości jak podane w powyższym podsumowaniu. Łącznie z kwestią wykresów z mocą.

----------


## inwestor

> ...
> 
> 
> Niestety czytanie ze zrozumieniem, to nie jest twoja silna strona, stąd wypisujesz taki androny, jak powyżej.
> Błaznowanie to jedyne, na co Cię jeszcze w tym wątku stać...


Kolego przecież wszystko jest w wypowiedziach wystarczy czytać.

Jak jest wypowiedź na temat wykresu i podawanej na tym wykresie mocy i pada światła uwaga że moc odczytuje się watomierzem, no to chłopie wybacz , watomierzem z wykresu ???
Rozumiem że wiesz że moc mierzy się watomierzem i odczuwasz nieodpartą potrzebę podzielenia się tym z innymi Ok. ale nie przy odczycie mocy z wykresu.

----------


## fotohobby

Ręce opadają. Tobie naprawdę trzeba pisać wszystko WIELKIMI LITERAMI ?

Podałem Ci wykres,żebyś sobie mógł odczytać to co podaje producent.
Nie wierzyłeś,że to określa moc pobieraną przy pracy w instalacji, więc Ci potwierdziłęm, że  zweryfikowałem to pomiarem watomierzem.
No czego tu jeszcze nie rozumiesz ? 
Naprawdę jesteś tak słąby w kwestach technicznych ?




> - moc 20W odczytuje się z wykresu samej centrali bez instalacji kanałów , kratek, filtrów itp.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Akurat z watomierza, dyletancie....


No chyba największy techniczny dyletant zrozumiałby, że z WATOMIERZA odczytana została moc pracującej w instalacji jednostki.
Zresztą Arturo też pisał, że mierzyłpobór mocy swojej jednostki

imrahil podobnie:




> nie ma żadnej opcji. po prostu kłamiesz albo nie masz pojęcia co piszesz.. mój system wentylacji ciągnie 23 W (wartość zmierzona) przez 90% czasu.

----------


## Arturo72

> A kim że ty jesteś że chcesz prostować  to co inni się nauczyli, co myślą może też to jakie mają priorytety oczekiwania ?


KAŻDY mający tutaj WM opisuje swoje doświadczenia mając bezpośrednie porównanie z WG i KAŻDY taki prostuje Twoje bzdury na temat WM gdzie WM znasz jedynie z teorii i NIGDY nie mieszkales w domu gdzie jest WM zatem nie masz zielonego pojęcia o czym mówisz.
Nie wiesz czy WM byłaby bardziej komfortowa,sprawniejsza niż WG bo poprostu nie miałeś z tym styczności i nie możesz się obiektywnie w tym temacie wypowiadać.
Dlatego też opowiadasz totalne bzdury i trolujesz.

----------


## inwestor

Proszę następny członek  z Klubu Wyznawców WM domowej to chyba nawet  Prezes  :smile:  

Tak naprawdę to w tym wątki nie chodzi o wentylację taką czy siaką.

Chodzi o to aby narzucić swoje myślenie , priorytety i potrzeby,  innym a jak nie chcą ich zmienić to zwyzywać ich i obrazić. Zażądać służbowych dokumentów i prywatnych zdjęć , a jak nie wklei to jest kłamcą.

To nie jest tak że istnieje na świecie jedna jedyna słuszna instalacja WM domowa i wszyscy muszą do niej wzdychać i o niej marzyć. Na szczęście czasy chodzenia w jedynych słusznych mundurkach już minęły.

Napisałem już kilka razy że gdybym miał inne priorytety to być może bym w to wszedł, napisałem że nawet mam przygotowany budynek do tego aby łatwo to zastosować.
Ale z takich czy innych powodów uważam że  to niepotrzebne , bo mam właśnie  inne priorytety i wymagania. A tu atak, no bo jak to !!! przecież nie wolno mieć  innego myślenia, innych doświadczeń (dużo dłuższych) i  innych priorytetów.  
Ma zmienić myślenie koniec i kropka. Nie ważne czy jest zadowolony z tego co ma, czy też nie, ma chcieć to co każą mu inni.
A tu cholera zaparł się i nie da sobie zrobić wody z mózgu i dalej chce  to co mu dobrze działa. 
Dla tego od jakiegoś czasu  piszę satyrę.
 Widać że koledzy z Klubu Wyznawców WM mają jakieś problemy osobowościowe, bo podchodzą do tego bardzo emocjonalnie, i agresywnie wyzywają. 
Osobiście to wisi mi i powiewa co członkowie Klubu Wyznawców WM maja w swoich domach, ale na chamskie odzywki i poprawność polityczną nie zgadzam się.

Tak naprawdę nie uważam, że WM jest do bani, ma swoje zalety i wady jak wszystko. Ale jak czytam opinie,  WM jest zdławiana do ok. 30% , i to nie jest to jakiś jednostkowy przypadek, widać też że przy tym zdławieniu wychodzi niespełnienie  elementarnych wymogów  higienicznych, to  w zasadzie nie mam więcej pytań, i utwierdzam się w tym co sam zauważyłem, i zostaje nadal przy WG. 

AMEN.

----------


## Liwko

:bash: 
Mam centralę z wydajnością 350m3/h. Powiedz mi w jakim celu ma ona pracować cały czas na 100% skoro zazwyczaj w domu przebywają trzy osoby???
Te trzy osoby raz razem przebywają w salonie, raz w kuchni. Raz jedna jest w salonie a dwie w kuchni. Raz jedna jest w kuchni, jedna w salonie a jedna w kibelku. Raz jedna jest w jednym kibelku, druga w drugim a trzecia poza domem. Raz nikogo nie ma w domu, a raz jest tylko jedna osoba. Czy uważasz, że powinienem w tych momentach regulować tak wentylację, żeby dopasować wydajność do pomieszczeń i liczby osób? Po co się pytam? Wentylacja przeważnie chodzi u mnie właśnie na tych 30% a w nocy nawet mniej. Wyregulowałem to po prostu metodą prób i błędów i znalazłem ten złoty środek, w którym w domu jest wystarczająca ilość świeżego powietrza a nie przewentylowuję domu. Umiesz tak?
W dodatku centrale dobiera się większej wydajności, żeby własnie chodziły na mniejszych wydajnościach, a tylko w razie potrzeby żeby móc ją chwilowo zwiększyć.
W sobotę na mecz przychodzą do mnie goście. Jednym palcem zwiększę obroty rekuperatora i będzie dalej super. Ty w tym wypadku będziesz musiał otworzyć okno i będzie pizgać po uszach.

----------


## inwestor

> Mam centralę z wydajnością 350m3/h. Powiedz mi w jakim celu ma ona pracować cały czas na 100% skoro zazwyczaj w domu przebywają trzy osoby???
> Te trzy osoby raz razem przebywają w salonie, raz w kuchni. Raz jedna jest w salonie a dwie w kuchni. Raz jedna jest w kuchni, jedna w salonie a jedna w kibelku. Raz jedna jest w jednym kibelku, druga w drugim a trzecia poza domem. Raz nikogo nie ma w domu, a raz jest tylko jedna osoba. Czy uważasz, że powinienem w tych momentach regulować tak wentylację, żeby dopasować wydajność do pomieszczeń i liczby osób? Po co się pytam? Wentylacja przeważnie chodzi u mnie właśnie na tych 30% a w nocy nawet mniej. Wyregulowałem to po prostu metodą prób i błędów i znalazłem ten złoty środek, w którym w domu jest wystarczająca ilość świeżego powietrza a nie przewentylowuję domu. Umiesz tak?
> W dodatku centrale dobiera się większej wydajności, żeby własnie chodziły na mniejszych wydajnościach, a tylko w razie potrzeby żeby móc ją chwilowo zwiększyć.
> W sobotę na mecz przychodzą do mnie goście. Jednym palcem zwiększę obroty rekuperatora i będzie dalej super. Ty w tym wypadku będziesz musiał otworzyć okno i będzie pizgać po uszach.


 :bash:   :bash:   :bash: 
Kolego zacznij może czytać to co jest napisane.
Używaj sobie jak chcesz swojego domu wyłączaj sobie wentylacje i siedź w smrodzie jeśli tak lubisz, albo ustaw sobie huragan w spiżarce TO WYŁĄCZNIE TWOJA PRYWATNA SPRAWA po co to robisz, nie musisz się nikomu tłumaczyć. Tak samo jeśli chcesz to kup sobie centralę za dużą  nie o 100% , 500%  czy  1000%  ale  może nawet o 10000% , naprawdę uszanuje twój wybór. Nie oczekuj zatem ode mnie wskazówek co i po co masz to czy tamto robić. 

Powtarzam już nie wiem który raz to kwestia priorytetów  kto jaka wentylacje wybiera i dla czego.  NIE MUSISZ SIĘ TŁUMACZYĆ I UDOWADNIAĆ  czemu masz takie a nie inne potrzeby, priorytety poglądy itp. Nie żądaj też od innych aby się tłumaczyli. Każdy ma swój rozum i sobie wybierze.
Teraz to już naprawdę 
AMEN

----------


## autorus

Przypominam, ze w tą sobotę jest zlot muratora. Wiec będzie można będzie podyskutować przy jedzonku  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Kolego zacznij może czytać to co jest napisane.
> Używaj sobie jak chcesz swojego domu wyłączaj sobie wentylacje i siedź w smrodzie jeśli tak lubisz, albo ustaw sobie huragan w spiżarce TO WYŁĄCZNIE TWOJA PRYWATNA SPRAWA po co to robisz, nie musisz się nikomu tłumaczyć. Tak samo jeśli chcesz to kup sobie centralę za dużą  nie o 100% , 500%  czy  1000%  ale  może nawet o 10000% , naprawdę uszanuje twój wybór. Nie oczekuj zatem ode mnie wskazówek co i po co masz to czy tamto robić. 
> 
> Powtarzam już nie wiem który raz to kwestia priorytetów  kto jaka wentylacje wybiera i dla czego.  NIE MUSISZ SIĘ TŁUMACZYĆ I UDOWADNIAĆ  czemu masz takie a nie inne potrzeby, priorytety poglądy itp. Nie żądaj też od innych aby się tłumaczyli. Każdy ma swój rozum i sobie wybierze.
> Teraz to już naprawdę 
> AMEN


W takim razie po co piszesz bzdury? Lubisz to? Doradca od siedmiu boleści.

----------


## jedrek188

> Przypominam, ze w tą sobotę jest zlot muratora. Wiec będzie można będzie podyskutować przy jedzonku


He, he,wlasnie sobie wyobrazilem jak rozmawiam z Arturkiem i liwko na temat grzania węglem i wm...zadyma jak na westernach -latające krzesła itp...he,he :popcorn:  :popcorn:

----------


## autorus

Przy dobrym jedzonku spory stają się łagodniejsze,  język bardzie powzciagliwy i empatia wyraźniej widoczna  :smile:

----------


## zyh

> Wyłączasz reku czy chodzi 24h?


Reku pracuje 24/7 a zdjęć nie załączę ponieważ przed chrzcinami żona umyła :Smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Reku pracuje 24/7 a zdjęć nie załączę ponieważ przed chrzcinami żona umyła


To powiem ci, że to bardzo dziwna sytuacja.
Zaraz zrobię zdjęcia swoich anemostatów nawiewnych (po niedzieli malowanko)

----------


## inwestor

> ... Czy uważasz, że powinienem w tych momentach regulować tak wentylację, żeby dopasować wydajność do pomieszczeń i liczby osób?  Po co się pytam?     ... .



O widzisz rozsądne spostrzeżenia. 
Prawdziwa współczesna   WM sama się tak reguluje. I wtedy zaczyna  mieć sens, podkreślam DLA MNIE  przy spełnieniu jeszcze innych moich priorytetów, kto wie . 
Ale tak jak już pisałem żeby WM miała dla mnie sens, będzie bardzo droga (na razie).

----------


## Liwko

> Prawdziwa współczesna   WM sama się tak reguluje.


 :big grin: 
Dopisz sobie to,  do swoich zlotych myśli  :big grin:

----------


## inwestor

> Dopisz sobie to,  do swoich zlotych myśli


Jednak przeceniłem twoją wiedzę na temat WM i współczesnych układów automatyki.
Sorry już się więcej nie odzywam.

----------


## Liwko

> Sorry już się więcej nie odzywam.


Trzymam za słowo.

----------


## inwestor

> A u mnie będzie WM. Momo jej wad i tak jak wspomniał inwestor będzie sie sama regulowała w banalny wręcz spsoób. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam wyznawców WM i WG, a takze zwolenników całorocznie otwartych okien, czyli tych od wentylacji "horyzontalnej"
> 
> POZDRAViam


Sądziłem, że takie rozwiązania są b.drogie ? Jaki masz sposób na taką regulację może się podziel.

Pozdrawiam również wszystkich wyznawców WM WG i  WH (wentylacji horyzontalnej)

----------


## fotohobby

Ty sądziłeś, że nawet filtry F7 są bardzo drogie. Albo że centralka pożera mnóstwo energii elektrycznej.

Do mojego rekuperatora można dokupić czujnik wilgoci, który reguluje wydajność w zależności od niej.
Kabelek pociągnąłem, czujnika do tej pory nie kupiłem. 
Sens tego marny, jeszcze by mi w mrozy, jak odpalę kominek i zbiję wilgotność do 37% wentylację obniżył....
Jedynie programator się przydaje - latem programuję zwiększenie strumienia wentylacyjnego nocą, kiedy otwarty jest by-pass/

----------


## jedrek188

Hej, to macie takie zboczenie że nawet w lato macie pozamykane okna i podniecacie się reku???? ja w lato jak nie pada zawsze śpię na dworze, na tarasie....

----------


## inwestor

> Ty sądziłeś, że nawet filtry F7 są bardzo drogie. Albo że centralka pożera mnóstwo energii elektrycznej.
> 
> Do mojego rekuperatora można dokupić czujnik wilgoci, który reguluje wydajność w zależności od niej.
> Kabelek pociągnąłem, czujnika do tej pory nie kupiłem. 
> Sens tego marny, jeszcze by mi w mrozy, jak odpalę kominek i zbiję wilgotność do 37% wentylację obniżył....
> Jedynie programator się przydaje - latem programuję zwiększenie strumienia wentylacyjnego nocą, kiedy otwarty jest by-pass/


Filtry HEPA są drogie.

Podzielam pogląd, regulacja przy pomocy czujnika wilgotności nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem, aczkolwiek całkiem dobrze sprawdza się w pralniach/suszarniach i do intensyfikacji wymian w pom. kąpielowych szczególnie z natryskiem. 
Nie wiemy czy o takim rozwiązaniu pisał kol. wilken ?

----------


## inwestor

He He jedrek188 z całym szacunkiem chyba śpisz na dworze  :wink:  nie na dworcu
Ja również b. lubię spać na dworze

----------


## jedrek188

Już poprawione

----------


## Liwko

> Hej, to macie takie zboczenie że nawet w lato macie pozamykane okna i podniecacie się reku???? ja w lato jak nie pada zawsze śpię na dworze, na tarasie....


Pewnie nawalony hehe  :big grin: 

taki żart  :wink: 

Ja nawet jak pada to lubię spać w altanie  :smile: 
Ogólnie od wiosny do jesieni bardzo mało czasu spedzam w domu

----------


## autorus

Właśnie zamówiłem filtry G4, u mnie wymiary to 42x29cm w Janku. Na dodatek mam 2 reku, a że koszt kuriera 13zł to kupiłem na kilka ładnych latek.

----------


## imrahil

> Hej, to macie takie zboczenie że nawet w lato macie pozamykane okna i podniecacie się reku???? ja w lato jak nie pada zawsze śpię na dworze, na tarasie....


u nas w dzień mam zamknięte, w nocy czasem uchylone (dla wychłodzenia, nie wentylacji). dzięki temu mieliśmy maksymalnie około 24°C w domu, było przyjemnie, nie było zaduchu i nikt nie musiał spać na tarasie z komarami  :smile:

----------


## jedrek188

> u nas w dzień mam zamknięte, w nocy czasem uchylone (dla wychłodzenia, nie wentylacji). dzięki temu mieliśmy maksymalnie około 24°C w domu, było przyjemnie, nie było zaduchu i nikt nie musiał spać na tarasie z komarami


komarów u mnie brak,przespij sobie tak kilka nocy chociaż dla lepszego funkcjonowania w dzień warto, chyba że jesteś już zgredzik i musisz już tylko kości wygrzewać...

----------


## fotohobby

> Filtry HEPA są drogie.


Ale co ty z tymi filtrami HEPA ?
Operacje w domu przeprowadasz ?

Wiesz, do czego wykorzystuje się te filtry ?
Filtr F8 ma 94% skuteczności dla cząstek 0.3-1 µm

Sprawdź wielkość zarodników grzybów, bakterii i pomyśl, po co filtr HEPA ?
Przez nawietrzaki w swoich oknach wpuszczasz wszystko, co lata w powietrzu, PM10, sadzę, drobnoustroje, pyłki roślin, a w domu z WM chcesz wprowadzać sterylne warunki, jak na salo operacyjnej, czy montowni układów scalonych ?
Absurd.

F8 - 20zł na 2,5 roku.....

----------


## inwestor

> Ale co ty z tymi filtrami HEPA ?
> Operacje w domu przeprowadasz ?
> 
> Wiesz, do czego wykorzystuje się te filtry ?
> Filtr F8 ma 94% skuteczności dla cząstek 0.3-1 µm
> 
> Sprawdź wielkość zarodników grzybów, bakterii i pomyśl, po co filtr HEPA ?
> Przez nawietrzaki w swoich oknach wpuszczasz wszystko, co lata w powietrzu, PM10, sadzę, drobnoustroje, pyłki roślin, a w domu z WM chcesz wprowadzać sterylne warunki, jak na salo operacyjnej, czy montowni układów scalonych ?
> Absurd.
> ...


Nikt ci nie każe dawać HEPA stosuj  jakie chcesz. 
W WG nie ma kanałów nawiewnych powietrze wpada bezpośredni do pomieszczenia, nie ma zakamarków gdzie zbiera się syf. można wszystko posprzątać jest dostępne na wierzchu. 
Wnętrze kanału nawiewnego nie jest dostępne do codziennego sprzątania. Nawet  1% nieskuteczności filtra przez wiele kilkanaście lat lat robi b. duża różnicę. W tym czasie przez kanał przepłyną całe tony powietrza i być może 1 % nieskuteczności to będą kilogramy pyłów w tym zarodników itp które przejdą przez filtr część z tego osiada w kanale szczególnie jak ścianki nie są gładkie to tworzą się przy powierzchni wiry. Pewnie masz właśnie takie kanały z karbami typu flex albo spiro lub to i to. Taki karbowany kanał działa jak cyklon do odpylania.Jak jest mokro i deszczowo czyli duża wilgotność na dworze (obecnie  meteo pokazuje 94%) to rozwija się pleśń. Oczywiście przy podgrzewaniu wilgotność spada i pleśnie się gorzej rozwijają.   Pleśń wytwarza substancje jedne z najbardziej toksycznych jakie istnieją, do tego jak rośnie to wytwarza kolejne alergeny. Obecnie nawet w najbardziej badziewnych urządzeniach do oczyszczania powietrza dla alergików nie ma mowy o filtrach gorszych niż HEPA nie wspomnę już o urządzeniach z wyższej półki z dodatkowymi filtrami elektrostatycznymi, z węgla aktywnego i innymi wodotryskami. 
Oznacza to że im lepsze filtry tym rzadziej trzeba będzie wymieniać kanały,  flexa raczej nie wyczyścisz.
Więc zanim napiszesz że coś jest absurdem zasięgnij wiedzy na ten temat.
Dla alergików HEPA to standard.

----------


## imrahil

kanały PE flex są gładkie wewnątrz... znów nie trafiłeś. dodatkowo mają powłokę d2p (antygrzybiczna/antybakteryjna)

----------


## inwestor

> kanały PE flex są gładkie wewnątrz... znów nie trafiłeś. dodatkowo mają powłokę d2p (antygrzybiczna/antybakteryjna)


W b. gładkich kanałach metalowych też zbiera się syf to tylko kwestia czasu. Na długo ci to nie pomoże powłoki antygrzybicze starczą na kilka lat i koniec  ledwo nieznacznie spowolni się cały proces.  Wystarczy że gdzieś na zagięciu zarysowaniu a nawet na gładkiej powierzchni  choć jedna drobinka się przyklei to zaczyna się taki efekt kuli śnieżnej.Wentylacja to nie tapeta co ją wymieniasz co kilka lat. Wentylacja to trwałe wyposażenie budynku na dziesiątki lat.

----------


## imrahil

> W b. gładkich kanałach metalowych też zbiera się syf to tylko kwestia czasu. Na długo ci to nie pomoże powłoki antygrzybicze starczą na kilka lat i koniec  ledwo nieznacznie spowolni się cały proces.  Wystarczy że gdzieś na zagięciu zarysowaniu a nawet na gładkiej powierzchni  choć jedna drobinka się przyklei to zaczyna się taki efekt kuli śnieżnej.Wentylacja to nie tapeta co ją wymieniasz co kilka lat. Wentylacja to trwałe wyposażenie budynku na dziesiątki lat.


widziałeś kiedyś przewód PE flex czy tylko tak piszesz, żeby się pocieszać? widziałeś pewnie tak jak falownik przy stałoprądowym silniku...

----------


## inwestor

> widziałeś kiedyś przewód PE flex czy tylko tak piszesz, żeby się pocieszać?


Kolego znowu zaczynasz zamulać wątek. 
 Im twoje rury są gładsze tym wolniej bedzie ci sie zbierał w nich syf. a zbierać się będzie zawsze, takie są prawa fizyki.

O wpływie prądu stałego w silniku wentylatora czy też przemiennego, na szybkośc zbierania sie syfu już ci wszystko wytłumaczyłem więc nie będe sie powtarzać.

----------


## fotohobby

> *Więc zanim napiszesz że coś jest absurdem zasięgnij wiedzy na ten temat.*
> Dla alergików HEPA to standard.


To pogrubione dla Ciebie....

Mam kanały PE. Kanały PE są gładkie w środku. Mało tego, pokrytę są warstwą d2p zawierającą srebro. Nie wiem, na ile to w ogóle potrzebne, ale mam.

Druga rzecz - jeśli teraz stacja meteo pokazuje 94%, to przez te kanały przepływa powietrze o wilgotności 33%
Jaka pleśń tam urośnie ?

To już groźniejsze są zarodniki grzybów, które wpadną do twojej kuchni, czy łazienki i znajdą sobie ciepłe wilgotne i ustronne miejsce.
Bo przecież sprzątasz tylko to, co jest dostępne "na wierzchu"

Co do HEPA.  WM to nie jest instalacja projektowana jakoś specjalnie po to, by ulżyć alergikom. Mimo to, nawet z moimi filtrami G4 w moim domu czuję się znacznie bardziej komfortowo, niż w domu z WG. 
Jestem alergikiem, uczulonym głównie na pyłki drzew.
Myślę, że kiedy przejdę na litry F7 będzie jeszcze lepiej.

----------


## inwestor

> To pogrubione dla Ciebie....
> 
> Mam kanały PE. Kanały PE są gładkie w środku. Mało tego, pokrytę są warstwą d2p zawierającą srebro. Nie wiem, na ile to w ogóle potrzebne, ale mam.
> 
> Druga rzecz - jeśli teraz stacja meteo pokazuje 94%, to przez te kanały przepływa powietrze o wilgotności 33%
> Jaka pleśń tam urośnie ?
> 
> To już groźniejsze są zarodniki grzybów, które wpadną do twojej kuchni, czy łazienki i znajdą sobie ciepłe wilgotne i ustronne miejsce.
> Bo przecież sprzątasz tylko to, co jest dostępne "na wierzchu"


fotohobby gdyby nie zbierał się syf w kanałach to nikt by nie marnował  srebra na d2p.
Nie wiem jaka wilgotnośc jest w twoich kanałach nie mem możliwości odczytu z czujnika. Zależy to od intensywności przepływu i sprawności reku o ile go masz.
Sądzę że wiesz że sezon letni to sezon b wysokiej wilgotności powietrza szczególnie po deszczu. Wtedy wilgotnośc w kanale masz praktycznie taka jak na dworze i trwa to wiele tygodni. 
Sprzata się to co jest dostępne owszem, w łazience kuchni nie mam zakamarków niedostępnych twoja uwaga nie ma tutaj zastosowania.

Zbieranie się syfu w kanałach nawiewnych jest niedopuszczalne. 
Tylko filtry HEPA, skuteczne czyszczenie kanałów lub ich wymiana w zależności co jest skuteczne i możliwe.

----------


## fotohobby

Te kanay sa wykorzystywane także w klimatyzacji, więc po to jest d2p.
Wilgotność rzędu  90% latem przez wiele tygodni ? A co, mieszkamy w Wietnamie ?
Po deszczu owszem - ale później szybko 50-65%

Już wiesz, jaka jest wilgotnośc powietrza aktualnie w moich kanałach, bo ci ją podałem. 33%

A co do sprzątanie - gratuluję co tydzień zmienianych firan/zasłon/rolet, wycierania szafek od góry, oraz ścianek  tylnych,  opraw lamp, itp itd//

----------


## inwestor

> Te kanay sa wykorzystywane także w klimatyzacji, więc po to jest d2p.
> Wilgotność rzędu  90% latem przez wiele tygodni ? A co, mieszkamy w Wietnamie ?
> Po deszczu owszem - ale później szybko 50-65%
> 
> Już wiesz, jaka jest wilgotnośc powietrza aktualnie w moich kanałach, bo ci ją podałem. 33%
> 
> A co do sprzątanie - gratuluję co tydzień zmienianych firan/zasłon/rolet, wycierania szafek od góry, oraz ścianek  tylnych,  opraw lamp, itp itd//


No i co z tego że te kanały  do klimatyzacji też ? co to ma dorzeczy ?

Zbieranie się syfu w kanałach nawiewnych jest niedopuszczalne czy to będzie klima czy wentylacja.

A sprzątać trzeba czy to  WG WM WH nie zwalnia z tego.

Wystarczy dla pleśni  wilgotnośc w okolicach 70 % a to przeciętna dla lata.

----------


## Liwko

No to zapytam jeszcze raz (pewnie "niechcący" przeoczyłeś). Co tu chcesz czyścić? Możesz w końcu wkleić zdjęcia swoich kanałów WG?




> I na koniec pewnie przeżyjesz szok.
> tak wyglądały moje kanały nawiewne po pięciu latach 
> 
> 
> 
> I było na nich aż tyle kurzu 
> 
> 
> 
> Teraz czekam na twoje zdjęcia.

----------


## Liwko

Aha, i te klapki zwrotne też wklej. Jeśli je masz  :smile:

----------


## inwestor

Bardzo dobry przykład kanału karbowanego typu flex (oczywiście nie flex PE).  Właśnie taki miałem na myśli pisząc o kanałach karbowanych które działaja jak cyklon do odpylana.

----------


## Liwko

Anemostaty nawiewne po siedmiu latach

----------


## fotohobby

> No i co z tego że te kanały  do klimatyzacji też ? co to ma dorzeczy ?
> 
> Zbieranie się syfu w kanałach nawiewnych jest niedopuszczalne czy to będzie klima czy wentylacja.
> .


Dlatego, że i instalacji klimatyzacji (obieg zamknięty) panują korzystniejsze warunki rozwoju drobnoustrojów.

w Innym wątku romano78, który czyścił swoja instalację stwierdził kurz i pył w kanałach wywiewnych, nawiewne były czyste. Po 7 latach.
Filtrów HEPA ne używa.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Dlatego, że i instalacji klimatyzacji (obieg zamknięty) panują korzystniejsze warunki rozwoju drobnoustrojów.
> 
> w Innym wątku romano78, który czyścił swoja instalację stwierdził kurz i pył w kanałach wywiewnych, nawiewne były czyste. Po 7 latach.
> Filtrów HEPA ne używa.


Powiem tak, jak nie zachowa się higieny pracy przy montażu wm to jakiś brud na nawiewach pojawiać się może. Co do klimy też kanałowa może być czysto zrobiona. Ale o czyszczeniu filtrów zapominać nie można.

----------


## Liwko

> Ale o czyszczeniu filtrów zapominać nie można.


Filtrów się nie czyści tylko wymienia.

I uważam, że im bardziej zapchany filtr, tym mniej syfu przepuści. Niestety wzrosną opory i zwiększy się pobór prądu.
Po siedmiu latach obserwacji mogę też powiedzieć, że gdy wymieniam filtry to zawsze są suche na wiór i nigdy nie bylo na nich nawet śladu pleśni (bo nie może być).

----------


## Liwko

> Powiem tak, jak nie zachowa się higieny pracy przy montażu wm to jakiś brud na nawiewach pojawiać się może.


 :ohmy: 
Że niby co?

----------


## autorus

A gdzie byście zainstalowali filtr HEPA dla wentylacji grawitacyjnej?  :Confused:

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Że niby co?


Wystarczy podczas montażu nie zabezpieczać kanałów lub jak nie działa reku jeszcze zostawić otwarte i przyjdzie szlifowanie to sory ale syf będzie a takie przypadki znam.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Filtrów się nie czyści tylko wymienia.
> 
> I uważam, że im bardziej zapchany filtr, tym ...


Filtry w klimatyzacji a była tutaj też o tym mowa się czyści a co jakiś czas wymienia. Co do brudnych filtrów w ręku i nie tylko reku to odzysk ciepła spada. Wentyle też więcej biorą.

----------


## Liwko

> Wystarczy podczas montażu nie zabezpieczać kanałów lub jak nie działa reku jeszcze zostawić otwarte i przyjdzie szlifowanie to sory ale syf będzie a takie przypadki znam.


Przepraszam bardzo, ale on napisał "pojawiać się może". Wywnioskowałem, że to może być proces ciągły.

----------


## Liwko

> Filtry w klimatyzacji...


Nikt tu nie mówi o klimatyzacji.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Nikt tu nie mówi o klimatyzacji.


Pisał fotohobby  :smile:

----------


## Konsultant marki Buderus

> Filtry w klimatyzacji a była tutaj też o tym mowa się czyści a co jakiś czas wymienia. Co do brudnych filtrów w ręku i nie tylko reku to odzysk ciepła spada. Wentyle też więcej biorą.


Witam,

W przypadku standardowych filtrów F4 stosowanych w rekuperatorach wymiana powinna następować co najmniej raz na 6 miesięcy. Zabrudzone filtry zwiększają opory przepływu oraz sprzyjają rozwojowi bakterii, pleśni oraz wirusów.
Przy okazji polecam centralę wentylacyjną z odzyskiem ciepła Logavent HRV2 marki Buderus. Urządzenie cechuje wysoka efektywność odzysku ciepła wynosząca nawet do 90%, bardzo cicha praca oraz dostępnośćw trzech wielkościach o nominalnych przepływach powietrza 140 m3/h, 230 m3/h oraz 350 m3/h. Więcej informacji o produkcie można znaleźć na stronie internetowej: http://www.buderus.pl/produkty/kateg...w/rekuperacja/.
Pozdrawiam, 
________________________________ 
Konsultant marki Buderus

----------

